# Where's my 11/24/11 Testers!!



## AshleyNichole

Who is with me?!?


----------



## xwantababyx

im a 17th tester but hey we both still in the symptom spotting stage!!!! lol 

xxx


----------



## AshleyNichole

awesome-how ya doing?! :lol:


----------



## xwantababyx

frustrated at the mo!!!! hahahaha been exremely tired and feeling sick but not gonna hold my breath!!!!!!
hows u???? 

xxxxx


----------



## AshleyNichole

im good, just waiting and waiting... :lol: i hate waiting!!!


----------



## spencerbear

I O'd early this month. So im going to be 22nd tester, but im still with you.

It gets to the point where im not sure whether the waiting to O or the 2ww is worse lol


----------



## AshleyNichole

hehehe yeah I hate tho when u BD and its hard to tell if ur O'ing or its semen :lol:


----------



## anytimenow

I will hopefully be testing 02/27 - still waiting to Ov - going to start cb dig opk tomorrow and hope for that smiley face.


----------



## shaerichelle

I'm in:) still waiting to o. Or possibly did..even though my temps are laughing at me. :haha:


----------



## Kaede351

Well I have no idea what's going on this month atm lol. I got a visit from AF, was rediculously heavy for 2 days, then spotting the next 2... had 2 days with nothing and now I'm spotting/light flow again. So I don't know what's going on or when I will be due my next period :S But I'll probably be testing somewhen around the end of the month lol

Good lcuk everybody!!! :D

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Ya I'm waitin to o too I took an opk today was neg


----------



## SBB

I probably won't even ov til the 27th :cry:
I hate long cycles :growlmad:

good luck everyone! X x x


----------



## shaerichelle

I know what you mean my last cycle was 64 days :wacko: 

I think i might have Oed today.:)


----------



## Srrme

I will be testing on the 27th. :D


----------



## memes12

:witch: is due on the 26th. I will start testing at 9dpo, which is the 21st. 

Possibly too soon, but admittedly, I do not have much self control when it comes to poas.

I am not paying much attention to anything this month. Noticed that my cm is becoming wetter and wetter. Started bd'ing on CD7 and will continue everyday day until CD19 or so. Hopefully I will O in a couple of days. If this cycle fails, I will start charting/temping next month.

Just trying to stay relaxed and enjoy the bd'ing! Definitely not going to google/bnb myself mad this month!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## wantabbygrl

Hi everyone im pretty new to the site but im hoping this will be the month!
This is my fist month charting opks mucinex and pre-seed for the first time so i hope its a good combo. Im on day 14 of a 30 day cycle with neg opks but i think im a late ov. My df bd everyday so we never miss it lol oh and this is cycle 3 ttc #1
What extras are the rest of you ladies doing this month??


----------



## Srrme

memes12 said:


> :witch: is due on the 26th. I will start testing at 9dpo, which is the 21st.
> 
> Possibly too soon, but admittedly, I do not have much self control when it comes to poas.
> 
> I am not paying much attention to anything this month. Noticed that my cm is becoming wetter and wetter. Started bd'ing on CD7 and will continue everyday day until CD19 or so. Hopefully I will O in a couple of days. If this cycle fails, I will start charting/temping next month.
> 
> Just trying to stay relaxed and enjoy the bd'ing! Definitely not going to google/bnb myself mad this month!
> 
> Good luck everyone!


I too have decided not to pay much attention to anything this month. I'm just going to go with the flow and see what happens. If I don't conceive this month, then and only then will I begin charting and temping. I obsessed over it last month and have decided to give myself a break, especially since we're moving in the next 2-3 weeks. 

:dust: to you and everyone else! Good luck.


----------



## Reemie

AF is supposedly due on the 23rd of this month.. So we'll see what happens! I used to be so good at keeping track of my AF, but now I'm so confused about it all... Sooooo yea around that time gals! SO I'm joining you! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Ashnic your cycles are almost spot on the same as mine. I think I will end up testing earlier than the 27th though, Im pretty sure Ive already ovulated aswell.


----------



## anytimenow

CD13 for me, negative opk this morning. I am also taking robitussin, tried it last month and didn't seem to hurt any that's for sure! Didn't start BD this month til CD10 and will go everyother day until well after ov, when I see the smiley face I'll make sure we do a couple days in a row. Trying to keep the PMA this month!


----------



## lauralou25

Hopefully ille be ov on the 14th and af is due on the 28th so who knows hopefully tighr is my cycle! Fingers crossed 4 everyone! X


----------



## blondie449

spencerbear said:


> I O'd early this month. So im going to be 22nd tester, but im still with you.
> 
> It gets to the point where im not sure whether the waiting to O or the 2ww is worse lol

im in the same boat as you!!i can wait to poas


----------



## hopefully2

Count me in too although af is due the 27th so very unlikely i'll last that long before testing.
One thing i am promising myself though is to try my hardest not to pay attention to "symptoms" this month, last month they were so convincing it killed me :cry:


----------



## AshleyNichole

Ya I'm goin to try not to symptom spot...n try not. To test early dh will b here so I won't be able too


----------



## Kaede351

Well... I'm still spotting/AFing... this is CD8!!! wtf?! It's normally 6 days at the very very most!!! I honestly don't know what is going on :(

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Awww man kae sorry :(


----------



## Kaede351

I'm tempted to go to the docs... but I don't want to cuz I'm scared in case they say something is really wrong. It's my worst fear that they'll say I can't have kids :( I'm probably over-reacting to something that is more than likely really simple, but it honestly is my worst fear >.<

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Is this not normal? Maybe its just a crazy cycle....


----------



## Kaede351

No it's completely not normal for me. I usually have a 5 day period... 6 at the very longest and the 6th day is usually only very light spotting/brown CM. I'm now on CD9 and still getting light/heavy spotting. Like nothing on pad but there when I wipe. Sometimes when I go to the toilet it's only a bit of stained CM but then other times it can be like lumpy brown goo (sorry TMI>.<) Doesn't seem to go away. 

Like I said, I'm probably over-reacting and over thinking things (like I always do lol). But it's got me a little bit confused/tiny bit worried. But when I spoke to my mum about it she said she used to get alot of spotting before/after her AF would visit. But this is the very first time anything like this has ever happened. 

Well apart from 1 time right when I first started getting AF when I was about 10/11 (omg, 10 years ago! :O) when it went away then came back the next day. But it was only for 2 days and that took me to CD7... this is CD 9 :S I was meant to start testing for OV tomorrow... but if I'm still bleeding it won't happen will it? :(

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Yeah well not this past AF but the one before I had it for 3 weeks!!! And that has never happened to me, maybe it's just a wacky period for you this month.....I am not sure about the o'ing part I would say no if your still bleeding.....


----------



## Kaede351

Seems to have eased a bit today, but it did before so we will see lol.

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

I feel awfu today, full of cold and a pounding headache.


----------



## hopefully2

Oh you poor thing, ttc is so hard when you're feeling crap, talk about a mood killer :wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

spencerbear said:


> I feel awfu today, full of cold and a pounding headache.

Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## AshleyNichole

Kaede glad its easing up...spencer hope u feel better....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hello ladies can I join you?? I should get AF on 26th so I am hoping she won't show and I can test on the 27th. I still haven't O yet this month but still trying to have some hope....that it will be a Valentine day baby!! LOL


----------



## VictoriaLc

Hey everyone! Yes, Im about to be one of those random annoying women that decide to randomly pop into a thread and ask about her symptoms! Even though the same question has been asked already 50 times. haha. 

So about a week & half ago, I had a POSITIVE blue dye test. However, it showed up at 1min & 40 seconds. Its STILL blue, not an evap. Then I took 2 First Response one the next day and one a few days later.. both negative. If I concieved it wouldnt have been very long ago. I had a very light period the end of January... nothing like my normal period, very light, very short, no cramps, no sore breasts, not even pms mood swings! The past few days my breasts have been throbbing, i have twinges and period like cramps in my lower stomache, pelvic region area, headaches, VERY dizzy and lightheaded, and I feel like crying over the smallest of things! & I can literally smell EVERYTHING. If I wasnt TTC I would definately be running to the bathroom to check if my period was coming. But the first responses HPTs are negative!! & I dont trust blue dyes!


So Im very very confused. 



please.. any opinions?? =)


----------



## awray1491

spencerbear said:


> I O'd early this month. So im going to be 22nd tester, but im still with you.
> 
> It gets to the point where im not sure whether the waiting to O or the 2ww is worse lol

me also!


----------



## spencerbear

shaerichelle said:


> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> I feel awfu today, full of cold and a pounding headache.
> 
> Where are you in your cycle?Click to expand...

im 5DPO today, so at least im not trying to BD while feeling ike this.


----------



## c-demers

Ashley, looks like we're at the same point in our cycles again. I finally got my positive OPK today and luckily we had already BD'd two times in the past 3 days...and of course once more today. Hoping it's our month, only one more cycle before he deploys to Iraq...blah! I'm going to try hard not to test until the 27th, AF should be due about the 25th or 26th so if I can hold off, I want to wait until I'm late. Last month was awful with all of the symptoms I thought I was having...oh well, keep me updated. FX for you :)


----------



## MrsMay

AF is due on the 28th and I doubt I'll be able to wait until then to test...so I'm with you :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

Awesome


----------



## AshleyNichole

How ya doin today ladies....I don't think I od yet but idk....I have major thrush right now tho :(


----------



## c-demers

I think I O'd today, got my positve opk yesterday and did another one today and it was negative, I usually have long lh surges and get positives for a few days in a row. I'm pretty relieved, so ready to begin this 2ww!


----------



## Kaede351

Well, I went to see the doctor today about this continual spotting. He didnt really do anything. He prodded my tummy a bit and asked me some questions like "have you had any discharge?" ummm... Well Yeah, like I said I've been having brown CM/spotting for the last 6 days or so. :dohh:

He then decided that there was nothing wrong with me and said if Im still spotting when I get back from my week away then I should make an appoinment for an examination with a nurse. Thanks mate! 

I hate doctors lol.

XxX


----------



## Srrme

I can't tell if I O'd yesterday, the day before, or today! :shrug: I keep having mild AF feeling cramps. And have had EWCM.


----------



## AshleyNichole

Ohhh kaede got to love doctors! I think I am gettin ready to o....I have had cramping on my left side n yesterday I had a tiny spot of brown...weird I never get that....


----------



## Kaede351

AshleyNichole said:


> Ohhh kaede got to love doctors! I think I am gettin ready to o....I have had cramping on my left side n yesterday I had a tiny spot of brown...weird I never get that....

Ooooh! hope you get ur BFP this month!!! Sum good news would cheer me up haha :D 

Anyway, Im gona go to bed now. Got a rediculously bad head. Hopefully it will be better in the morning :) night everyone ^^

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

:lol: who knows...I don't think I have o'd still I have not really been watching but DH and I have not had :sex: since Thursday......


----------



## spencerbear

Well, im on to 6DPO now. Today started with the acid burn up my throat and a really achy tummy. But not reading too much into it, as really hate that disappointment each month when AF arrives again.

Other than that still have a really stuffy nose and sore throat. Becca is off to grandmas to sleep over tonight and we are having a nice romantic evening on our own, the first without her since she was born, its a shame i feel like crap lol


----------



## AshleyNichole

GL Spencer...IDK how many DPO I am or if I O'd to be honest, but these past 2 days I have been feeling extremely crampy and gassy :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good eveing ladies. I believe I am 1dpo. I got a positive opk on friday and we did bd and that day but not last night you think we missed it??


----------



## AshleyNichole

hopefully not reeds :)
at least you got some :sex: in there :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well ladies I have a feeling I won't be needing to test at all this month:( We didn't bd at all this weekend and I just know we missed it and to be honest I am so angry about it I haven't talk to my hubby all day. I have just cried all day... but super good luck to you other ladies!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

I thought u bd?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

We only did bd on friday afternoon which was the day I got a positive on my opk but I just have this feeling that wasn't enough..I believe I would have Ov on sat or sun..since the opk only predicts the surge and gives you the 12-36 hour window...I am so sad


----------



## spencerbear

You could still of done it, sperm can survive for up to 5 days they say. I know with my little girl we bd on the wednesday (our anniversary) but i didnt O until saturday and i still fell pregnant.........................there is always hope.


----------



## spencerbear

Well 9DPO and im dying tp POAS even though i starting feel this just the run to my next AF. 

Really was hoping this would be my month x


----------



## AshleyNichole

I agree with spencer u could have caught it don't lose hope til witch gets u ! Gl......spencer poas already hehehe


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you so much for the support ladies!! I really need to get my PMA back..ugh. Just been one of those weekends. I don't know how I would get by without your support


----------



## AshleyNichole

No prob sweetie! So...when r u all going to start poas? Lol


----------



## billylid

Hiya, can I join? Im due to test on the 27th as well :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

sure welcome :) anyone symptom spotting yet? :lol:


----------



## AshleyNichole

i had a dream last night i got two pos. tests ,lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yay Ashley so hope your dream becomes so true for you!!

I am trying not to symptom spot..but my bbs do feel really full..if that makes any sense. And I too have been having dreams not about babies but really vivid about other things and so weird...like Zombies at WalMart...how crazy!! LOL. I think I may poas this sunday but it would really be too soon but just for fun I have some ic cheapies I need to use. LOL they take up so much room in the cabinet. 

God Bless ladies and sticky baby dust to us all!!


----------



## billylid

reedsgirl, my boobs feel the exact same way. they are a bit sore but they feel really full and heavy. I have a massive backache going on at the moment, im sleeping longer and woke up this morning with a large amount of creamy cm. I have had only a little on and off for a couple of days but this was a lot (sorry tmi) also getting up in the night to pee at least once which i dont usually do, I had a clear spot of blood after making love at 4dpo so im not sure what that was and my temp keeps climbing. Im hoping it keeps going heh. bizarre dreams this morning about killer spiders and them breeding like the mother alien from the movie alien. maybe its best if I shut up now lol

:dust: everyone!!


----------



## Srrme

I'm trying not to symptom spot, but I can't help it! 

My boobs aren't very sore, except for the sides of them. :shrug: And I'm beginning to feel nauseous and sleepy! I hope this is all a good sign.


----------



## AshleyNichole

Sounds good ladies....crazy dreams lol...ofc I poas today it was negative.....dumb me eh...lol....hope evyerone has a good night talk tmw :)


----------



## imapepper

Hey Ladies, 
May I join you as well?! I am due for AF around the 24th but this seems like a very supportive group. I have been getting rather sleepy early in the day. Reedsgirl, I am like you. I think I missed my"window "as well. DH was away for a couple of days when I rec'd my +opk. We will see... Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## memes12

I am not noticing any symptoms as it's too early I think.

I had watery and then ewcm around OV time and then it became a thin/creamy consistency. Since yesterday I have noticed ewcm mixed in with the creamy. 

Are we talking about dessert here? wth! 
That is really strange for me!

I have also noticed some mild cramping/twinges.
Could be due to several other factors tho.... and I hear ewcm after suspected Ov day can be normal!

My nipples usually get sore a few days after Ov and they haven't yet. They do seem somewhat fuller tho.

Good luck ladies!
I hope it's all our month!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

okay okay I give let me add another sypmtom...I have been crampy and pinchy feeling in my right side today. Seem to have some whitesh cm but only when I wipe(tmi) and well I feel kinda goupy (if thats a word) down there....mmm maybe I am going to get lucky and his spermies lived until I OV!! I so hope


----------



## billylid

my fingers are crossed for you reedsgirl :)


----------



## Srrme

Did someone say crazy dreams? I've been having vivid dreams about pink kittens! :blush:

Oh! I've also been feeling so bloated today. It's quite uncomfortable.. :cry: I've also been having loads of CM. TMI, I know.


----------



## AshleyNichole

yeah lol crazy dreams, i had a weird dream last night too...IDK...I have just been having thick pasty like CM (tmi)...the cramping seems to have subsided...but i am a little constipated (tmi) no sore bb's or bleeding gums those are usually a sign for me...


----------



## AshleyNichole

oh but my hair is falling out like crazy, idk whats up with that!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well Ladies...my symptoms are not really there today. I still feel wet or goupy down there and extremely contisipated. UGH!! But bbs are back to feeling normal so maybe it was just from Ov?? Is that possible??


----------



## AshleyNichole

Yeah reedsgirl could have been if you were oing.... I had some twinges in my left side today...headache...tired...but that could be many other things too....


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay I am not testing I have even Od yet :cry:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

ladies just now I had the worst pain ever in my left ovary area...It was kinda pinchy and when I stood up it felt like smeone stabbed me!! I had to sit down and breathe through it..not it just fells crampy...any ideas??


----------



## Srrme

My BB's are sore today, really sore. I'm hoping this is a good sign. Fxed. Slight nausea, too.. all day.


----------



## c-demers

Depending on where it was and if you did indeed ovulate, I've heard of women having similar cramps to those you described, at implantation. Good luck!


----------



## spencerbear

Hi ladies

Hope your all well.

Ive not been on for afew days as my delightful teenage boys broke the laptop power adaptor and ive had to wait for a replacement which thankfully arrived this morning. 

Took a test this morning and it was :bfn: so guessing it will be all over in a few days. Typical as i really thought this was my month :cry:


----------



## billylid

I possibly just had an IB. (tmi) Just been to the toilet and when i wiped i had a brown flecked with pink dishcharge. AF isnt due for another 6 or 7 days!


----------



## hopefully2

Billylid that sounds very promising!! Oh fx its a bfp for you, some of us have to get one!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

reeds i have been having the same thing, and omg last night the sharp pains woke me up out of my sleep and i was sweating and felt like i was going to throw up :(


----------



## AshleyNichole

congrats billy, keep us posted :)


----------



## memes12

I hope this is it for you billylid! Sounds very promising!

This month is just an odd one for me, with all of the ewcm/creamy cm after Ov.
My nipples are always sore for a few days after Ov and nothing this month! They're just bigger. I also have some mild cramping but that's it.


----------



## AshleyNichole

memes when are u testing? when is AF due?

i have pasty like thick CM, anyone else have that?


----------



## hopefully2

Yeah i have the pasty thick white cm too but think its normal for me at this stage of cycle :wacko:


----------



## AshleyNichole

ya it's pretty nasty,lol.....how are my other ladies doing today? :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ashley my pains pretty much lasted all night as well but not as sharp as the initial pain..and I don't really see any cm but I feel still really goupy(don't know if that a word) down there and I am really tired today...bbs kinda sore but still have my bra on and they felt that way yesterday til I took it off then they didn't hurt. I am trying to keep up my PMA but I have a feeling the witch is going to arrive early again this month...Oh and I keep meanin to tell you my oldest daughter is also Ashleigh Nicole...love that name!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

awww nice name! well heres to hoping, i dont have sore bb's just here and there nothing like i have had with previous preg...and no bleeding gums yet either so we shall see....


----------



## billylid

afternoon ladies :) i started having a brown/pinkish discharge last night and its still there today (tmi sorry) been feeling crook on and off for the last couple of days and sleeping like a baby. peeing a bit more than usual as well but i do suffer from interstitial cystitis so that might have something to do with it.
:dust: everybody!


----------



## MrsJA

Hi ladies,

Can I join?? I'm 31, been TTC #1 for 15 months now.

I'm 9DPO, so planning to test on the 25th. I have a 47 day(ish) cycle..

Lot's of symptoms this month, a few that are not what I usually get.
- Sore nipples for the first few days - Now it's more soreness on the side of my boobs and underneath
- Last week I had a bit of thrush, which I have never had in my life. And some weird snotty CM (sorry if TMI...:blush:)
- Upset stomach after I eat 
- Super fatigued but sleeping badly
- Getting up 2 x each night to wee
- MASSIVE cold-type thing. Sore throat and dry cough mainly

When are you guys testing?
:dust::dust:


----------



## spencerbear

Welcome MrsJA 

:dust: to you and hopefully this wll be your month.

My AF is due sunday 21st but im not going to test again until tuesday, if the old witch hasnt arrived by then. Not sure how i will manage that but i promised myself.


----------



## AshleyNichole

welcome MRSJA! Good luck to you! AF is due here on the 27th :) But I have no symptoms really so think I am out ;)


----------



## memes12

Hello ladies! How are we all doing today?

I noticed more ewcm today, it's very thick. So strange for me! I never get ewcm after Ov. I am having some mild cramps and somewhat of a feeling of heaviness. Boobs are still bigger/heavier. 

I am roughly 8dpo today and I am going to start testing tomorrow.
:dust:


----------



## AshleyNichole

Gl memes! Hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## Kaede351

Just back from doin sum baby dancing haha. Got a +OPK so hopefully this means that I actually AM ovulating and it's not just my body being wierd again haha. Gona do some more baby dancing later if not too tired ;P

I reeeeeeally hope this is our month :D

Good luck and :dust: to everyone else :D

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

yayyy Kaede!!!! how long r ur cycles?


----------



## Kaede351

Anywhere between 28 and I think 40 days has been the longest I've had, so it hasn't been very regular lately. USUALLY it was always 28 days so I stick to saying that for working out my dates.

But yeah, I'm excited ^^

XxX


----------



## Mylittlebear

Hi Girls,
Would you mind if i joined you all? I'm 7DPO now and have only just recently found this wonderful site. I started posting on another thread* and now feel ready to branch out lol.
Baby dust to all x x


----------



## AshleyNichole

sounds good Kaede so your testing when hehe!


----------



## AshleyNichole

welcome mylittlebear! are u testing next sat also!? any symptoms?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome MrsJa and mylittle bear!!

Not much to report today..cm is back and kinda lotiony. Still really crampy feeling but now it kinda switches from side to side so I am thinking I may be out as well...but only time will tell!!Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Srrme

I just order tests online, and they should be here on the 26th or 27th. :dance:


----------



## Mylittlebear

AshleyNichole said:


> welcome mylittlebear! are u testing next sat also!? any symptoms?




reedsgirl1138 said:


> Welcome MrsJa and mylittle bear!!
> 
> Not much to report today..cm is back and kinda lotiony. Still really crampy feeling but now it kinda switches from side to side so I am thinking I may be out as well...but only time will tell!!Good luck everyone!!

Hi AshleyNichole and reedsgirl,

Thank you both for welcoming me, this site is so lovely I really do like speaking with like minded people as otherwise I think i would start to go insane lol!! We have been ttc for three months now and as it has passed midnight I am now 8 DPO. I brought some 10miu (25!!) So have been resisting the urge to poas but I have made a packed with one of the other girls to test on Monday - I know its way early but the will power just cant last much longer!!

my symptoms have been:
x3 Nightmares - not had them since a kid
Sneezing all the time and diarrhea.
The nightmares and diarrhea have stopped but today I noticed a big blue vein running down my chest going through to my nipple and a lighter vein on the other side. I did have ewcm the other day but i did not think that was a symptom more like that I wont get my :bfp:, Im getting so confused by it all Im trying to relax and try not to anaylise it all so much :dohh:

Think positive reedsgirl I have my fingers crossed for you and all the girlies on here. Im wishing that everyone gets their :bfp: that they deserve.

Wishing you all :dust:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mylittlebear said:


> AshleyNichole said:
> 
> 
> welcome mylittlebear! are u testing next sat also!? any symptoms?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome MrsJa and mylittle bear!!
> 
> Not much to report today..cm is back and kinda lotiony. Still really crampy feeling but now it kinda switches from side to side so I am thinking I may be out as well...but only time will tell!!Good luck everyone!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi AshleyNichole and reedsgirl,
> 
> Thank you both for welcoming me, this site is so lovely I really do like speaking with like minded people as otherwise I think i would start to go insane lol!! We have been ttc for three months now and as it has passed midnight I am now 8 DPO. I brought some 10miu (25!!) So have been resisting the urge to poas but I have made a packed with one of the other girls to test on Monday - I know its way early but the will power just cant last much longer!!
> 
> my symptoms have been:
> x3 Nightmares - not had them since a kid
> Sneezing all the time and diarrhea.
> The nightmares and diarrhea have stopped but today I noticed a big blue vein running down my chest going through to my nipple and a lighter vein on the other side. I did have ewcm the other day but i did not think that was a symptom more like that I wont get my :bfp:, Im getting so confused by it all Im trying to relax and try not to anaylise it all so much :dohh:
> 
> Think positive reedsgirl I have my fingers crossed for you and all the girlies on here. Im wishing that everyone gets their :bfp: that they deserve.
> 
> Wishing you all :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you! I try to have PMA..I take the pills regularly..LOL. I am just off this month cause dh and I have been having a few conflicts over the conception tactic...he says I keep changing the plan..but he just doesn't really listen!! LOL He is great but frgetful. I am trying to wait to test as AF is not due to friday...and I think I am only 7dpo...and it probaby tooo early but keep us posted and good luck on yours!!


----------



## Mylittlebear

Thanks hun, I will do!! Im 8 DPO so I know testing in a couple of days is way to early but I just dont think I can hold out any longer!! I know what you mean about forgetful oh lol!! Mine has devised his on tactic though, he now talks to my tummy asking 'when is the little person going to move in and have they deceided to buy??' lol.

I think he has got the mind set it's like a little person looking to see if they wanna settle into a new home hehe Its really cute but I just sooooo dont want to disappoint him with a BFN :(


----------



## MrsJA

Hi ladies,

Thanks so much for the welcome. This site and the lovely people on it are keeping me sane for sure!

How is everybody doing today??

I went to the bathroom about an hour ago and there was a little bit of blood on the tp after I wiped. Now I am super crampy, just like before :witch:

I'm not sure but I am starting to think I am out. I've read lots of stories about implantation bleeding, but people always say it looks like old blood (what does that actually mean??)
This was more like the spotting I usually get one day before AF. :cry:

PS - reedsgirl I know what you mean about conception tactics causing conflict. It all gets very technical in the end doesn't it?!

mylittlebear your symptoms sound great - got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Mylittlebear

:spermy:


MrsJA said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Thanks so much for the welcome. This site and the lovely people on it are keeping me sane for sure!
> 
> How is everybody doing today??
> 
> I went to the bathroom about an hour ago and there was a little bit of blood on the tp after I wiped. Now I am super crampy, just like before :witch:
> 
> I'm not sure but I am starting to think I am out. I've read lots of stories about implantation bleeding, but people always say it looks like old blood (what does that actually mean??)
> This was more like the spotting I usually get one day before AF. :cry:
> 
> PS - reedsgirl I know what you mean about conception tactics causing conflict. It all gets very technical in the end doesn't it?!
> 
> mylittlebear your symptoms sound great - got my fingers crossed for you!

Thanks MrsJA,
I dont want to get to excited just in case!! Dont be down you are not out yet and I am rooting for you, sending loads of :dust: your way. I cant answer your question re 'old blood' im afraid maybe one of the other girls can help? I have not heard that it looks like that so I would def like to find that out with you. 

The most tactical i have got so far was this month after bd'd I put two pillows under my back nearer my bum and kept my legs up in the air. I read somewhere if you do it for 20 mins it helps his :spermy: along the way. Well two times i fell asleep like it and work up at 5/6am with my legs up against the wall. Im so glad it was not later that I woke up as the window cleaner was coming on one of the days and he would of got a fright :rofl:

Wishing you all :dust: x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mylittlebear that is too funny!! He would have been in for some view!!

Anyone have any idea what position my cervix should be in about now...I just found it the other day...LOL. It kinda feels like it had moved down...I am thinking that a sign of AF but not sure. I kinds wish I would have never found it cause now it almost seems like another thing for me to check and frett about!! OH the joys of it all!! LOL


----------



## billylid

MrsJA, old blood is just a brown coloured blood. Its no longer red cos its taken so long to work its way out :)

Looks like my bleed has stopped today and only the occasional very light tugging feeling. I ordered some tests today so they will arrive tuesday. Will have to poas straight away I reckon lol.


----------



## Mylittlebear

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Mylittlebear that is too funny!! He would have been in for some view!!
> 
> Anyone have any idea what position my cervix should be in about now...I just found it the other day...LOL. It kinda feels like it had moved down...I am thinking that a sign of AF but not sure. I kinds wish I would have never found it cause now it almost seems like another thing for me to check and frett about!! OH the joys of it all!! LOL

Well I suppose i would not have had to tip him if he had of seen lol!!
Im going to be honest and say I still have not found my cervix and have been to shy to ask anyone :oops:

Rooting for ya hunni sending that Baby dust your way x x


----------



## Mylittlebear

billylid said:


> MrsJA, old blood is just a brown coloured blood. Its no longer red cos its taken so long to work its way out :)
> 
> Looks like my bleed has stopped today and only the occasional very light tugging feeling. I ordered some tests today so they will arrive tuesday. Will have to poas straight away I reckon lol.

Thanks billylid I like MrsJA was unsure as I had not heard about that before. Let us know how the poas goes, I have my FX's crossed for you x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mylittlebear said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Mylittlebear that is too funny!! He would have been in for some view!!
> 
> Anyone have any idea what position my cervix should be in about now...I just found it the other day...LOL. It kinda feels like it had moved down...I am thinking that a sign of AF but not sure. I kinds wish I would have never found it cause now it almost seems like another thing for me to check and frett about!! OH the joys of it all!! LOL
> 
> Well I suppose i would not have had to tip him if he had of seen lol!!
> Im going to be honest and say I still have not found my cervix and have been to shy to ask anyone :oops:
> 
> Rooting for ya hunni sending that Baby dust your way x xClick to expand...

To be honest I feel kinda weird checking for it and still not 100% sure thats what I am feeling..(tmi to follow)..I have to kinda squat to feel it and I use my middle finger and have to kinda feel really far straight up to feel it and it is kinda soft like my lips..does that make any sense??


----------



## Mylittlebear

yeah that does make sense I think for me its just a case of needing to relax i get all stressed and frustrated with myself and give up - I know totally stupid and Im being silly, but I get in a state that I cant even check my own body.

Sorry that was my first little rant on here, I just get annoyed with myself cos I think if I cant tell now/ check my body, what hope have i got when/if i finally do get a BFP. Apologies again Im being silly I know :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

NO not silly hunni. I agree and know totally how you feel!! Rant away that is what we are here for..to listen and be here on our journeys. I get frustrated ALOT!! I keep trying. My weakness is not being able to do bbts. I want to do them so bad so I really know if I Ov or not but sleep pattern is so awful that it never works and I have it right next to my bed...But have faith we will get our BFP!! God will bless us


----------



## Mylittlebear

reedsgirl1138 said:


> NO not silly hunni. I agree and know totally how you feel!! Rant away that is what we are here for..to listen and be here on our journeys. I get frustrated ALOT!! I keep trying. My weakness is not being able to do bbts. I want to do them so bad so I really know if I Ov or not but sleep pattern is so awful that it never works and I have it right next to my bed...But have faith we will get our BFP!! God will bless us

Thanks hun, Im glad you understand and of course any time you wanna get anything off of your chest just give me a shout :) I know what you mean about awful sleep pattern, its 4am and Im still wide awake!! I just dont tend to sleep that much lately.

Wishing you and all the girl's BFP and thank you again for just being there x x


----------



## MrsJA

Mylittlebear that is hilarious re your window cleaner and falling asleep in that position! :rofl::rofl:

Thanks for the support guys, but it's not looking good at this stage.

More blood when wiping this afternoon, and not just a little bit either. Think this is definitely AF coming early, damn it...

Billylid, you spotted for a bit and then stopped didn't you? Is that normal for you? 
:dust:


----------



## Mylittlebear

MrsJA said:


> Mylittlebear that is hilarious re your window cleaner and falling asleep in that position! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Thanks for the support guys, but it's not looking good at this stage.
> 
> More blood when wiping this afternoon, and not just a little bit either. Think this is definitely AF coming early, damn it...
> 
> Billylid, you spotted for a bit and then stopped didn't you? Is that normal for you?
> :dust:

Well if my daftness can cheer you up at all hun, I'll share all my REALLY daft antics of late lol!! Try to stay positive (I know easier said then done, but remember we are here for ya anytime :hugs: Sending you loads of :dust: and I have my fingers crossed for you x x


----------



## billylid

MrsJA, nup not usual for me at all. Af isnt due for another 5 days and I started spotting late at night on 7 DPO. It wasnt enough for a pad or anything, it was just when I wiped or was checking my cervix :)

The best way I have worked out for me to check my cervix is when Im on the toilet after I've pee'd you gently insert a finger and check it then. Dont be shy, your the only one who knows your doing it. Depending where you are in your cycle as to where your cervix is, it might be low and you will feel it very easily, or it might be high and you might have to insert your finger up to the hilt (god that sounds awful sorry) 
Put your two pointer fingers together, tip against tip, thats a bit what its like inside, you will feel something that has a tip to it but has a slit in it. It will change from feeling hard like the tip of your nose to feeling like your lips. You can feel up past it too with your finger, (as I said, imagine a finger just facing downwards). Hope ive been some help. If not, I can try and explain more hehe.
:dust:


----------



## billylid

I dont know if that makes sense but hopefully it will help some ladies out :)

Mrs JA, do you know how long your luteal phase is? generally it will only change by 1 maybe 2 days, so you can be 95% sure that when you ovulate, that your period will show so many days later.
My luteal phase is usually 13 days but I have had 12 day phase a couple of times as well.


----------



## Mylittlebear

Thanks Billylid, that helps me alot x x


----------



## billylid

My pleasure mylittlebear. If i can, I will always try to help :)


----------



## MrsJA

Thanks mylittlebear and billylid, you guys are great.

Billylid, I'm not too sure about my luteal phase. I've been assuming 14 days, but it's a bit tricky for me because my cycles are all over the shop. About 47 days on average :growlmad:

It sucks, because now it's looking like I'm out this month, I won't be back in the game again til April.

I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you guys and hoping you get your BFP's this month though :dust::dust:


----------



## billylid

MrsJA, I just saw that your as aussie as well :D Do you temp or just go by cervical muscus for when you ovulate?


----------



## MrsJA

Yep, I'm a Melbourne girl Billylid! :p:

I'm not temping, just going off CM. I used to be really bad at knowing when I was ovulating, but I think I am much better at it now. I get o pains which are pretty telltale too.

I think we're going to go on clomid next cycle though, which means you're pretty much guaranteed to O on day 14. Cannot wait. I'm sooooo over these long cycles.

What's your cycle like?


----------



## billylid

My cycles arent too bad now. I had the occasional one that went a bit stupid but generally they are alright. I usually ovulate around CD 16 although I have had one that I o'd on CD 22 :| This cycle was CD 17 but I had o pains around CD 14 and so bd'd 3 days there but didnt end up ovulating, then CD 17 came about and thats when I had the temp shift that confirmed I o'd on CD 17.

Could you temp for just a month to make sure that your o pains are coinciding with your actual ovulation? I bought my thermometer off ebay for like $15 and its fantastic.


----------



## spencerbear

wow its been busy in here tonight lol

What is cervix meant to feel like if you are pregnant/not pregnant? I only started checking mine recently.

Anyway today is it, i keep praying the old hag stays away. Going to test tuesday if she hasnt shown up.


----------



## billylid

spencerbear, i think all cervix's are different. though i know mine drops low and hard when my period is due.


----------



## spencerbear

Mine feels quite high and a little squidgy, so hopefully its a good sign. Although knowing my luck thats probably normal for me


----------



## billylid

mine feels the exact same way at the moment :)


----------



## amym

Hi girls - not testing 27/2 but am getting married that day! Good luck to all of us! xx


----------



## Mylittlebear

amym said:


> Hi girls - not testing 27/2 but am getting married that day! Good luck to all of us! xx

Hi amym,

Congrats for the wedding, I hope you have a great day x x


----------



## AshleyNichole

Congrats on the wedding! Well to those of u who check your cervix I have no idea about that stuff or how to do it lol so good luck


----------



## MrsJA

Hey girls,
Hope you're all doing well.

Alas, I am out for sure this morning. :witch: got me.

I spent last night reading every post I could find about IB, hoping it was that, but it clearly isn't. 

Fingers crossed for you guys, hope you have better luck than me!
:dust::dust:


----------



## AshleyNichole

Sorry mrs! When was the witch supposed to come?


----------



## nikkiisis

My AF was due last week Sunday...The 14th Feb..I bleed once only when I wiped on the 8th Feb (I'm praying this was implantation bleeding) so am gonna test on 22nd.. & hopefully i would be 2 weeks late by then and can finally get my BFP


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya ladiess, I did another OPK this morning and still positive... is that normal? lol I've got nothing to compare to! How many days are you meant to see +OPKs? I'm not convinced these are working properly lol.

I have like a period type cramp... which could be ovulation pain, but I don't remember ever feeling it before. but the EWCM is nil... don't seem to have any this month! Apart from I had one day of it a few days back. And because we were staying with the in-laws I can't remember if that was the night we BD'd or not >.< I don't know if it makes a difference. I'm actually rather confused and advice would be appreciated  lol

XxX


----------



## Mylittlebear

MrsJA said:


> Hey girls,
> Hope you're all doing well.
> 
> Alas, I am out for sure this morning. :witch: got me.
> 
> I spent last night reading every post I could find about IB, hoping it was that, but it clearly isn't.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you guys, hope you have better luck than me!
> :dust::dust:

aahhh MrsJA, Im so sorry to hear that, keep positive though I have my FX'd for you for next month. Sending you loads of :dust: for then x x


----------



## Mylittlebear

Kaede351 said:


> Hiya ladiess, I did another OPK this morning and still positive... is that normal? lol I've got nothing to compare to! How many days are you meant to see +OPKs? I'm not convinced these are working properly lol.
> 
> I have like a period type cramp... which could be ovulation pain, but I don't remember ever feeling it before. but the EWCM is nil... don't seem to have any this month! Apart from I had one day of it a few days back. And because we were staying with the in-laws I can't remember if that was the night we BD'd or not >.< I don't know if it makes a difference. I'm actually rather confused and advice would be appreciated  lol
> 
> XxX

Hi Kaede351,
I did not want to read and run, I have not started using OPK's yet so cant really say I'm afraid. Im alittle confused over the whole EWCM myself I think I got it right while bd'ing and then had it about 4 DPO/ 5DPO so I have no clue if that's a good or bad sign!!

Sorry again I cant help, sending you loads of :dust: x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi Kaede can you post us a pic of your opks?? How many days of positives have you had? Sorry if you have told us I may have missed it. Is your test line as dark or darker than your control line?? OPks use to confuse but now I fell like a pld pro at them...LOL

Mrs Ja so sorry the witch got you...I read about you maybe starting on clomid..I am on my 7th cycle of it and my Ov dates are all over the place still...sometimes it cd12 and other times it is cd 15..I hope it gets you your BFP soon though!!

I did check my cervix again this morning and it seem to be moving down...so I am sure the witch will show up on time..I am still having crazy insane vivid dreams but that is about my only symptom at this point. 

AshleyNicole how are you today luv??


----------



## Kaede351

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hi Kaede can you post us a pic of your opks?? How many days of positives have you had? Sorry if you have told us I may have missed it. Is your test line as dark or darker than your control line?? OPks use to confuse but now I fell like a pld pro at them...LOL

I took my very first test yesterday afternoon around 3-4pm-ish and the line came up darker than the test like immediately then faded and is now the same solour intensity. (Top)

Then this morning I did 1 test that didn't seem to react and was very slow so I did another thinking it was a dud and the lines were the same colour as the test on both. (middle 2... bottom middle was the one that took a long time to come up, it's also faded alot more so I think it was abit of a dud?)

And then about an hour ago I did another and it came up really dark straight away again but seemed darker than the rest... (bottom)

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/private/SDC11102.jpg


----------



## AshleyNichole

Reeds I am doin alright hun and urself!? I think I am out this month as I am not having the normal symptoms and still getting :bfn: all good though just waiting for AF and to roll on to March :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kaede351 said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Kaede can you post us a pic of your opks?? How many days of positives have you had? Sorry if you have told us I may have missed it. Is your test line as dark or darker than your control line?? OPks use to confuse but now I fell like a pld pro at them...LOL
> 
> I took my very first test yesterday afternoon around 3-4pm-ish and the line came up darker than the test like immediately then faded and is now the same solour intensity. (Top)
> 
> Then this morning I did 1 test that didn't seem to react and was very slow so I did another thinking it was a dud and the lines were the same colour as the test on both. (middle 2... bottom middle was the one that took a long time to come up, it's also faded alot more so I think it was abit of a dud?)
> 
> And then about an hour ago I did another and it came up really dark straight away again but seemed darker than the rest... (bottom)
> 
> https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/private/SDC11102.jpgClick to expand...

The bottom one is your positive..see as it is darker than the control..so you should Ov in 12-36 hours. Get to bd GIRL!! Good luck and God bless


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh and keep testing it should fade back out. That is how mine are...light, light then dark dark and then back to light and then nothing. I hope this helps. I still have to ask for help on mine but all the lovely ladies on here are wonderful about helping!


----------



## Kaede351

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Kaede351 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Kaede can you post us a pic of your opks?? How many days of positives have you had? Sorry if you have told us I may have missed it. Is your test line as dark or darker than your control line?? OPks use to confuse but now I fell like a pld pro at them...LOL
> 
> I took my very first test yesterday afternoon around 3-4pm-ish and the line came up darker than the test like immediately then faded and is now the same solour intensity. (Top)
> 
> Then this morning I did 1 test that didn't seem to react and was very slow so I did another thinking it was a dud and the lines were the same colour as the test on both. (middle 2... bottom middle was the one that took a long time to come up, it's also faded alot more so I think it was abit of a dud?)
> 
> And then about an hour ago I did another and it came up really dark straight away again but seemed darker than the rest... (bottom)
> 
> https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/private/SDC11102.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> The bottom one is your positive..see as it is darker than the control..so you should Ov in 12-36 hours. Get to bd GIRL!! Good luck and God blessClick to expand...

:D Thanks. Already been to bed this evening though lol. Me and DH are feeling the burn this month (friction burn that is! ) We started BDing quite early cuz we planned to do it every other day leading up to OV cuz I didn't know when or IF I ovulated cuz this is the first month I've been tracking it. And I think we're both a bit tired of it this month haha. 

Normally we only do it around OV time/about once a week other than that... I don't have a very high sex drive so I can go a long time and not feel the need, or indeed think about it... which I hate! I want a high sex drive :( DH has more of a sex drive than me and I feel terrible when he asks and I don't feel like it >.<. But I digress!

So yeah, we've been once tonight, about 5pm I think (and I don't have any softcups so I used Mr Rabbit to keep it all in! sorry if TMI! ;)) I might try and persuade DH for another baby dancing round before bed but I don't think we'll be physically up to it lmao!

But I'm just relieved to know that I AM ovulating... I had this sneaky suspision I wasn't :dohh: But I think we've about covered it.
BD'd on
18th Feb 
20th Feb
21st Feb

And will again tomorrow if possible haha.

There's an essay for ya ;)

Thanks for the help hun :D

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

Well its just typical really (sorry if tmi) me and OH were :sex: this afternoon and the end result was :witch: arrived :cry:

Time to move onto march, hopefully the rest of you will have more luck


----------



## Kaede351

Sorry to hear about the :witch: hun :( Try and keep up the PMA and it will happen soon :)

XxX


----------



## Mylittlebear

Hi Spencerbear,

Sorry to hear that, I have my FX'd for you for next month hunni. Sending you loads of baby dust x x

Kaede351, I hope all your bd'd pays off for you, Im a little like you in the sex drive department but every now and then it kicks him, but with all this timing I am feeling the pressure abit now and it feels more like a miltary operation.

I have my FX'd crossed for you x x


----------



## Kaede351

Mylittlebear said:


> Hi Spencerbear,
> 
> Sorry to hear that, I have my FX'd for you for next month hunni. Sending you loads of baby dust x x
> 
> Kaede351, I hope all your bd'd pays off for you, Im a little like you in the sex drive department but every now and then it kicks him, but with all this timing I am feeling the pressure abit now and it feels more like a miltary operation.
> 
> I have my FX'd crossed for you x x

Haha, yeah I agree! I think after the next day or 2 we're gona lay off it for a couple weeks until after AF (or preferably... HOPEFULLY BFP! haha) That should build it up a bit and help it feel a bit more relaxed and natural. I'm going to keep up with the OPKs if it doesn't work this time, at least then I know when abouts is the best time TO :sex: hehe

Thanks alot and good luck to you too! :D :dust:

XxX


----------



## Mylittlebear

Your welcome hun here's to all of us getting our BFP's x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ashley great PMA about roll on March..I have a feeling I will be there with you..just had the urge to poas and of course it was a BFN!! 

Spencerbear so sorry the witch got you...

Keade there is no such thing as tmi on here...or so I have been told when I put all my tmi out there!!


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, yeah I've been told that plenty of times too! XD

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Sorry spencer hunni. Kaede what is mr rabbit :lol: :oops:


----------



## AshleyNichole

What is pma again :oops: lol


----------



## Mylittlebear

AshleyNichole said:


> What is pma again :oops: lol

Hay AshleyNichole,

PMA is Positive Mental Attitude and as for rabbit you may need this to be confirmed or i just ave a dirty mind but I thought it was a rampant Rabbit lol!! If Im wrong im gonna be the :blush: one hehe


----------



## JamerC77

AF is due the 27th for me too - can I join?


----------



## Mylittlebear

JamerC77 said:


> AF is due the 27th for me too - can I join?

Hi JamerC77 of course you can, wishing you :dust:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I was kind awondering about the rabbit...lol. I have one vision in mind and well lets say I have a toy that is called a "rabbit" and I was hoping she wasn't meaning that. LOL

Welcome JamerC77!!

Ladies I am so so confused..did take a test BFN. I believe I am 7/8dpo but I just took off my bra and the girsl HURT!!! Mostly on the sides..they had only being sore on the sides in my bra(and that had stopped today) and normally during my 2ww I do get sore but its my whole bb...not sure what to think...oh and I have cm that is still lotiony and it (tmi) just feels like it slips out every once in a while. UGH..I hate this. I did check my cx it high and closed feeling..like the tip of my nose. It was sft and high.


----------



## Mylittlebear

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I was kind awondering about the rabbit...lol. I have one vision in mind and well lets say I have a toy that is called a "rabbit" and I was hoping she wasn't meaning that. LOL
> 
> Welcome JamerC77!!
> 
> Ladies I am so so confused..did take a test BFN. I believe I am 7/8dpo but I just took off my bra and the girsl HURT!!! Mostly on the sides..they had only being sore on the sides in my bra(and that had stopped today) and normally during my 2ww I do get sore but its my whole bb...not sure what to think...oh and I have cm that is still lotiony and it (tmi) just feels like it slips out every once in a while. UGH..I hate this. I did check my cx it high and closed feeling..like the tip of my nose. It was sft and high.

Hi ya Reedsgirl, glad i am not the only one who thought of the 'toy':winkwink: Im with ya on the sore BBS but Im worried its just a sign of AF, the only real dif for me from last month is that I have these veins showing through now and to check I was not seeing things, I asked my OH to check and he said he could see them to and normally he tells me straight - Mind you he did quip about what man would turn down a woman flashing their bbs at them, in jest I threw the first thing that came to hand at him - a jaffa cake lmao!!

On a serious note my bbs are sore behind the nipple if that makes sense, its kinda like a dull ache and if I press on them I feel more of a dull ache/more sensitive. Sorry I cant be of anymore help - gosh this 2ww is going to be the death of me, it is mental torture, Im now technically 9 DPO as it is 1:32am. I am caving in in a few hours and doing one of the cheapy poas 10miu's. Wish me luck, im wishing you loads try not to worry about the BFN ( I know easier said then done!!) but its still early and as long as the witch dont turn up we both still have a chance!! I think those PMA tablets are kicking in again!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mylittlebear said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> I was kind awondering about the rabbit...lol. I have one vision in mind and well lets say I have a toy that is called a "rabbit" and I was hoping she wasn't meaning that. LOL
> 
> Welcome JamerC77!!
> 
> Ladies I am so so confused..did take a test BFN. I believe I am 7/8dpo but I just took off my bra and the girsl HURT!!! Mostly on the sides..they had only being sore on the sides in my bra(and that had stopped today) and normally during my 2ww I do get sore but its my whole bb...not sure what to think...oh and I have cm that is still lotiony and it (tmi) just feels like it slips out every once in a while. UGH..I hate this. I did check my cx it high and closed feeling..like the tip of my nose. It was sft and high.
> 
> Hi ya Reedsgirl, glad i am not the only one who thought of the 'toy':winkwink: Im with ya on the sore BBS but Im worried its just a sign of AF, the only real dif for me from last month is that I have these veins showing through now and to check I was not seeing things, I asked my OH to check and he said he could see them to and normally he tells me straight - Mind you he did quip about what man would turn down a woman flashing their bbs at them, in jest I threw the first thing that came to hand at him - a jaffa cake lmao!!
> 
> On a serious note my bbs are sore behind the nipple if that makes sense, its kinda like a dull ache and if I press on them I feel more of a dull ache/more sensitive. Sorry I cant be of anymore help - gosh this 2ww is going to be the death of me, it is mental torture, Im now technically 9 DPO as it is 1:32am. I am caving in in a few hours and doing one of the cheapy poas 10miu's. Wish me luck, im wishing you loads try not to worry about the BFN ( I know easier said then done!!) but its still early and as long as the witch dont turn up we both still have a chance!! I think those PMA tablets are kicking in again!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

YAY I love them PMA pills! I know what you mean about the bbs and the veins are a great sign!! I can't go by them unfortunately I always have them from breatfeeding. But I did notice that when I had my chemical that they showed alot more...so fx crossed for you. Its only 7:40pm here and I will be off to bed soon as I have to be up at 4am...ugh I hate mornings. And with the dreams I have been having I haven't been sleeping they are so vivid and weird


----------



## Mylittlebear

its 1:46am here I just cant seem to sleep at the moment. Oh hun I know what you mean about the dreams, can you make sense of them at all? Im having nightmares I have had 4 now this month!! anything I can do to help just let me know x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

oh thank you littlebear!! And I am here for you as well. No to be honest my dreams make no sense and some of them border nightmares..at some points I am scared but they move on to something else quickly. I have all different ones...work, babies, kids, dh and family and sometimes it about zombies at walmart!! I have no clue what to think


----------



## Mylittlebear

reedsgirl1138 said:


> oh thank you littlebear!! And I am here for you as well. No to be honest my dreams make no sense and some of them border nightmares..at some points I am scared but they move on to something else quickly. I have all different ones...work, babies, kids, dh and family and sometimes it about zombies at walmart!! I have no clue what to think

Oh reedsgirl what is this 2ww doing to us both!! One nightmare I had was that I had two children and they were kidnapped and drag off through long tall grass I woke up screaming and the other half had to make me a cup of tea!! (Please no British sterotyping lol!!)

Right as i dont want to scare either of us before we go to bed I'll say this I once dreamt I was stuck in the middle of a Macdonalds Chocolate doughnut and the only way to get out was to eat my way through it lol!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

oh what a awful dream...

and well the choclate donut dream would of also been a nightmare for me as I do not like doughnuts...so you pooor thing!! I hope you have sweet dreams tonight and God Bless you dear..and no British sterotyping here...wish my dh would wake up when I have one so your lucky to have ones that does.


----------



## Mylittlebear

Thanks hun sweet dreams to you two and here's hoping to our BFP's soon x xnight night x x


----------



## billylid

well I think im out ladies. when i wiped this morning after going to the toilet, I had a little bit of fresh blood. havent had any since but im not holding my breath. im having a break next cycle from temping, just going to be "normal" for a month. ;)

best of luck everybody and here's plenty of :dust:


----------



## Mylittlebear

billylid said:


> well I think im out ladies. when i wiped this morning after going to the toilet, I had a little bit of fresh blood. havent had any since but im not holding my breath. im having a break next cycle from temping, just going to be "normal" for a month. ;)
> 
> best of luck everybody and here's plenty of :dust:

Hay hun, no chance it was IB? thanks for the best wishies, Im throwing some :dust: straight back at ya, I have my fingers crossed for you, me and everyone on here x x


----------



## billylid

I had brown spotting about 3 days ago and I personally think that FF made the wrong choice of when I ovulated. If I take it from when I think I ovulated, then I should be 12DPO and AF is due. I was bad and took a test just before and it came back negative so I'm 99% sure its over for me :)
Many thanks though mylittlebear :)


----------



## Mylittlebear

ohh hun Im sorry to hear that, Im ttc without OPK's or anything else yet as I think that just will add to the already high stress the 2ww cause's. Is that what you are doing next month? I was so naive at the begining I thought I would come of the pill and hay poof, preggers but no!! it's like you spend all that time trying not to be and when you want to be you cant :(


----------



## MrsJA

Awww, sorry to hear that billylid.

Looks like you and me back in the 2WW next month, hey babe?:hugs:

Good luck to the rest of you ladies - hope you all get a good night's sleep and no more crazy dreams :dust:


----------



## billylid

Yeop MrsJA, another cycle to endure but we will make it eventually :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

billylid sorry to hear that, has she come full blown now? or still spotty? if still spotty i would still think positive you never know hun! I guess we can all roll on to March no AF here yet but isn't due until Sat but i know she is coming...:af::witch::growlmad: damn biotch!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## AshleyNichole

my damn ticker didn't update I hate when they start just not updating, IDK whats up with that!!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

how is everyone doing today?


----------



## memes12

Well, I don't think I am going to start testing until tomorrow.

My nipples started to become so sensitive yesterday afternoon, especially the left one.

Besides having an increased appetite, I didn't have any symptoms with my son until around 6 weeks or so. And the first couple of tests that I took were negative, even after I missed a period, so don't give up hope!

:dust:


----------



## JamerC77

My "m" is flashing on my CBEFM ... just tempting me to POAS, but thankfully I ordered some and they will not be in until wednesday - I am not due for AF til Friday night / Sat morning. We shall see if I can resist a run to the $tree. Been a little crampy since 2 DPO, lighter now but doesnt help that DH had a dream last night I got a BFP this month ... d'oh.


----------



## Kaede351

Ummm, yeah Mr Rabbit is my little toy haha... I thought it was quite an ingenius way to keep all my little swimmers in lol... saves me buying softcups aswell XD And! It's functinoal lmao:winkwink: 

I'm gona stop now before anyone think sI'm a bit of a perv :dohh:

Sorry if I confused anyone hehe :blush:

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

:lol: Kaede never thought of that, I have used a tampon so it doesn't leak LMFAO!!!


----------



## Kaede351

Lol, doesn't that just absorb it though?:shrug:

XxX


----------



## Mylittlebear

That's a point I never thought of that? Mind you i like the idea of using a 'rabbit' instead, that would make it fun lol (its poss that was too much information lol!!)


----------



## Kaede351

Lol, sorry 

But I find it helpful because I find it hard to climax through penetration lately and at least the way we're doing it gives me a chance to fully enjoy myself lol. And it helps prevent getting the bed messy lmao.

But yeah, I will leave that subject for now lol :D

XxX


----------



## Mylittlebear

hehe, but there is a post on here stating that it helps if the 'lady' enjoys herself too, if you know what I mean ;) hehe. So all us girls could say in the art of ttc it is imperative that our DH's make sure we have our little moment too ;)


----------



## Kaede351

Normally DH is amazingly good at giving me my moment lol. I just think the stress of TTC is getting to both of us a little bit at the moment. I'm sure it will pass though :D

Anyway, bedtime for me I think. Night night ladies, catch up with you all tomorrow ^^

XxX


----------



## billylid

AshleyNichole said:


> billylid sorry to hear that, has she come full blown now? or still spotty? if still spotty i would still think positive you never know hun! I guess we can all roll on to March no AF here yet but isn't due until Sat but i know she is coming...:af::witch::growlmad: damn biotch!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:


still spotting at the moment. she should of arrived yesterday. temp has gone down again though so she is still coming :(


----------



## Mylittlebear

billylid said:


> AshleyNichole said:
> 
> 
> billylid sorry to hear that, has she come full blown now? or still spotty? if still spotty i would still think positive you never know hun! I guess we can all roll on to March no AF here yet but isn't due until Sat but i know she is coming...:af::witch::growlmad: damn biotch!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> 
> still spotting at the moment. she should of arrived yesterday. temp has gone down again though so she is still coming :(Click to expand...

Ohhh hun, im sorry to hear that, I have not started temping yet so not sure how that works or how relaible it is, but I have got my FX'd for you that you get your BFP soon x x


----------



## Mylittlebear

Kaede351 said:


> Normally DH is amazingly good at giving me my moment lol. I just think the stress of TTC is getting to both of us a little bit at the moment. I'm sure it will pass though :D
> 
> Anyway, bedtime for me I think. Night night ladies, catch up with you all tomorrow ^^
> 
> XxX

Night night hun, sweet dreams x x


----------



## Srrme

JamerC77 said:


> My "m" is flashing on my CBEFM ... just tempting me to POAS, but thankfully I ordered some and they will not be in until wednesday - I am not due for AF til Friday night / Sat morning. We shall see if I can resist a run to the $tree. Been a little crampy since 2 DPO, lighter now but doesnt help that DH had a dream last night I got a BFP this month ... d'oh.

I did the same thing. Instead of going to a store, I ordered some. That way I can't test until they arrive, which will be the day before AF. :haha:


----------



## Mylittlebear

Srrme said:


> JamerC77 said:
> 
> 
> My "m" is flashing on my CBEFM ... just tempting me to POAS, but thankfully I ordered some and they will not be in until wednesday - I am not due for AF til Friday night / Sat morning. We shall see if I can resist a run to the $tree. Been a little crampy since 2 DPO, lighter now but doesnt help that DH had a dream last night I got a BFP this month ... d'oh.
> 
> I did the same thing. Instead of going to a store, I ordered some. That way I can't test until they arrive, which will be the day before AF. :haha:Click to expand...

I brought x25 10miu's and as soon as they arrived I have been to afraid to use them :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

oh my girls...what did I miss?? So sorry I missed the "rabbit" conversation!! LOve that invention!! Good thinking!!

Nothing new with me this evening...other that I burnted spaghetti noodles because of my bnb obsession!!! LMAO..

You girls keep me going. I did break down and bought some frer and will test in the am but I am so up and down with it this month but I really think it is cause of the tissy I worked myself into around OV time...haha maybe that fit resulted in a BFP.,.. I HOPE SO!!


----------



## Mylittlebear

I hope so to for ya hun and you are right you girls have kept me going - Thank you all x x

LMAO at the burnt spaghetti, let me know when you are cooking next and I'll set a reminder for you, I'll beep through cyber space for ya hehe 

FX'd are still crossed for all of our BFP's soon x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks littlebear. LOL That is the exact reason we eat out alot! I love to try to cook to be honest but I usually am disappointed with my result...and well lets just say my lovely family is pretty picky about burnt food!! 

YOu have any sypmtoms today?? Did you get any sleep last night...I still had dreams but not as bad and I got up on time YAY for me. I did come home and take a 2 hour nap.


----------



## Mylittlebear

Can you believe I stayed up all night watching old CSi's I just could not sleep, finally dozed off about 10am this morning and was awake again within three hours!!

Do you think watching CSI might not help with the bad dreams!! lol.

I think I am feeling down as I dont have any sym's now execept sore BBS and those weird veins are still there!! I keep going thrh the it will/wont happen frame of mind!!

PS dont worry if when you cook it goes wrong I experiment all the time and when it goes wrong I just say 'oh well take away tonight' ;)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

How many dpo are you now?? The "coming down with something" could be a GOOD sign!! 
I just going to test for the heck of it..usually once I do I am okay with whatever..I know I took one the other day but I covinced myself that it is a invalid test cause it was in the middle of the day! LOL


----------



## Mylittlebear

it's 1:26am in the morning so I am now tech onto my 10th DPO, I have the tests but just dont wanna see a BFN, silly I know I brought a bumper pack of cheapies, I think I should take a leaf out of your book and just do a test!!

I like the middle of the day theory - i may use that myself lol....how many DPO's are you now??


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh and I forgot to mention I love CSI!! 

I think I am 9dpo..so tomorrow will be ten..af is due on 13dpo...I think. LOL It all really confuses me. The one thing I am going to dedict myself to next month is...

1. BBT
2. Getting a HSG
3. Lose weight
4. Not to obsess in my2ww. I will be doing alot of praying about all these things!! May need some help from you all as well


----------



## Mylittlebear

Hun, Im here for you all the way, anytime you wanna chat just let me know x x. Anyways we are not out yet for this month, so lets get some PMA going and keep those FX'd for this month still x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

And me for you!! Okay I just took a big girl and PMA pills!! haha I love those pills. hahaha


----------



## reedsgirl1138

So basically we are the same dpo...cause your ahead of me time wise but in the end we end up the same....I think lol


----------



## Mylittlebear

Those Pills are the best hehe........right hun Im off to bed its 2am here and I have got to try and get some sleep tonight or I am going to turn into a walking zombie lol!!

Here's to us and our BFP's hopefully coming soon!!

Night night take care x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

NIght. Sweet sweet dreams!! Talk to you tomorrow


----------



## Kaede351

FF has put me at 3DPO today, so I'm officially in the 2WW! :D

XxX


----------



## memes12

I used a frer this morning. 11dpo or so...bfn. :(

Good luck everyone!


----------



## hopefully2

ah memes sorry to hear that, onwards and upwards and all that positive stuff :blush:
Did one myself yesterday 9/10dpo and bfn, won't take another unless i'm late.... maybe


----------



## littledolphie

I will be testing AGAIN on the 27th. right now i am 13 days late, but have not yet gotten BFP.


----------



## JamerC77

Didnt sleep worth a crap last night - sounds like I was in good company! Had really light pink then brown fluid when I checked my CP/CM this morning. Still crampy, and get ill when I don't eat every 3 hrs. 

Extra emotional this cycle - like crying at a drop of a hat, but overall very happy too. Ah the joys of being a woman. 

What scares me is this is the first time I have allowed myself to give over to the joy of pregnant possibilties this month, I can close my eyes and see myself pregnant, me holding a perfect little baby with my DH ... gosh I am tearing up now. I have never really let myself get to this point before because I know what the disappointment does to me -- I think I am just really ready. 

Now I am going to give my self 30 more minutes of googling "14 DPO light spotting" and then back to work for me. 

Have a great day ladies!!

:dust:


----------



## memes12

Sounds like you may have had IB JamerC77!! Good luck to you!!

:witch: isn't due until the 26th for me. Still hopeful but becoming very discouraged. I just have to remember that I didn't test positive with my son until I was already late!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kaede here is to your 2ww ending with a BFP!!

memees12 and hopefully2...so sorry about the bfn..I got the same I am 10dpo. We are still in the game though ladies that evil witch hopefull stays away.

Jamer that is so sweet..I hope that come trues for you real soon!!

Well nothing new with me really. I am sure the witch will be here as expected. I did call and make a doc appy and surprisingly he can see me tomorrow!! Woohoo going to see about getting a HSG done to make sure my tubes are open and everything is okay. 

God bless ladies and sticky baby dust to us all!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

hey ladies! nice convos going on...well I had a dream last night AF came and sure thing this morning the :witch: got me so roll on March....maybe I will see some of you all in a March thread but I will stay here and see what's goin on with u ladies first, and if anyone wants to come over with me to March then we can go together hehe! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I will be with you in a March thread...I am sure the witch is on her way..so here is to a Christmas baby!!


----------



## Kaede351

I got 2 weeks til testing... Well, just under. I'm feeling hopeful, but practically thinking Im not feeling overly confident. But I guess time will tell!

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Ooops, double post!!!

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Reeds it's not over for u til the :witch: gets ya!!! Im a Christmas baby :)


----------



## JamerC77

dang it - curiousity killed the cat. Couldn't wait til Friday, BFN.
Looks like I am marching on to March.......


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ashley I am trying to be positive but with the test I took and all my sypmtoms gone I am sure and I am okay with it...I have all you ladies for support. 

I do have a doc appt tomorrow so we will know for sure...


----------



## Mylittlebear

hay Reeds, good luck at the doctors tomorrow i know what you mean about moving onto March, I think I will be taking up AshleyNicole's invite and joining you girls in the Christmas baby wish :)

Im now 31mins into my 11 DPO and have no signs what so ever, its my dads birthday soon and I really wanted to get his first grandchild happy birthday card as a surprise...oh well onwards and upwards i quess!!

Here's wishing to everyone's BFP's soon x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I will honestly feel so much better about this whole thing after tomorrow. Maybe I will then know what if anything is wrong and maybe its just bad/wrong timing on my part..not sure what else to think. It would be nice to go in there and find out I am preggo but doubt that is going to happen but a girl can hope!! LOL

Dh is a total a** the past couple nights so I am pretty sure AF is on her way....his mood swing has kicked in! LOL


----------



## Mylittlebear

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I will honestly feel so much better about this whole thing after tomorrow. Maybe I will then know what if anything is wrong and maybe its just bad/wrong timing on my part..not sure what else to think. It would be nice to go in there and find out I am preggo but doubt that is going to happen but a girl can hope!! LOL
> 
> Dh is a total a** the past couple nights so I am pretty sure AF is on her way....his mood swing has kicked in! LOL

Thats the best way to look at it, its a day to take action and who knows the BFP may arrive, you know i have my FX'd for you :hugs: 

I'm with you re AF I snapped at the OH earlier when doing the dinner and had to reign myself in or he was getting chicken wings flying at him lol!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOl. I know what you mean...it is not what he says but the tone of his voice that is hacking me off!! Our oldest daughter went outside to take her puppy out and he had a fit cause she forgot to close the main door!! We have a screen door its not like the cold could get in. I was like go take your pill and leave us alone(he is on Zoloft..he had pstd and tbi)so now he is in taking a bath and a break from us!! I need the break from him. Plus I am mad cause I asked him to take March 4 & 5 off cause my sister got us concert tickets to see George Strait and Reba...and he forgot and now can't get it off!! OH SO MAD!! MEN


----------



## Mylittlebear

Only prob is I know deep down its me, Im getting so stressed and he is doing his best to make me feel better but I feel like screaming 'how can you stay so calm and relaxed about it all'!! Weird ah?? the more calm he is the more annoyed I get with him, its totally my fault (would never admit that to him though ;) ) maybe if I were as relaxed as him BFP would arrive sooner!!

Whoops I said the relax word, permission to shot at any time lmao :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

Reeds good luck tomorrow hunni! I will b waiting to hear back from you....where are you from US right? So is everyone following me to March


----------



## Mylittlebear

it looks like i will be hunni.....bring on march BFP's!! x x


----------



## spencerbear

im already there and waiting hehe


----------



## Kaede351

I will be if I don't get my BFP in 2 weeks lol. I'm still only on 3dpo (same asyesterday -.-) Because FF decided to change my O date to the 21st rather than the 20th. I don't think my temps have gone very high either tbh :S 

XxX


----------



## hopefully2

God girls we really don't have the luckiest thread :cry:
Have we even got one bfp??
I got another bfn on ic this morning so reckon i'm out. AF due fri/sat but think i can feel it coming already :growlmad:
Starting to get a bit worried now that something is wrong, i'll have to focus on trying something new next month...preseed/charting etc


----------



## spencerbear

Dont think we have......really hope next month is better for us all.

Im not charting or anything this month, going to take it easy for a month or 2 as im getting myself all depressed every month when AF arrives. Just hoping for some half decent weather so we can get out and about more.


----------



## hopefully2

I know i'm trying to be more positive and relaxed like you but it just feels like its not going to happen.
I see you are looking for number 2 aswell, i know we should be so grateful to have one but i'm know obsessed with the age difference between the two.

Hopefully we all get christmas babies next month x


----------



## Kaede351

I'm still hoping for a November baby  lol. I was a (nearly) xmas baby and I hate having my bday during winter. But I would not complain one bit if I got preg now :D I'd even go as far as to let them have bday parties in the summer lmao XD... I used to BEG my mum to let me have a summer bday party when I was little :haha:

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies we do have the lucky thread...we found a great group of ladies for support!! No we may not have got a BFP but we found friendship and thats lucky in my book!! :)

Well I will update when I get back from my doc appt and hopefully I have something t report...I did take my frer this morning just for fun and of course a BFN!! OH well I am ready for a new month and some time to plan a new stratergy..LOL


----------



## AshleyNichole

Gl reeds! I guess I will start a new march thread later or tomorrow so look for me :)


----------



## memes12

I'll hop over to the March thread shortly. Tested this morning and it was bfn. Just waiting on the :witch:.


----------



## spencerbear

hopefully2 said:


> I know i'm trying to be more positive and relaxed like you but it just feels like its not going to happen.
> I see you are looking for number 2 aswell, i know we should be so grateful to have one but i'm know obsessed with the age difference between the two.
> 
> Hopefully we all get christmas babies next month x

I dont think it matters how many you have, if you really want another chld the need is still there. That being said im actually ttc no 5. My others are 18,14 and 13 they think im mad wanting another one but also love the idea of another little brother or sister :haha: They spoil her loads and love spending time with her.


----------



## AshleyNichole

Ur not out memes til she gets ya!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well back from my doc appt...have a hsg with dye scheduled for March 5 and follow up for the reslts that following Wednesday. So I will be finding out soon what is going on...

AShley as soon as the witch gets here I will be looking for that march thread...is there anyway we can just add or change the name of this one so its easier to keep track of all us?? I still dn't know how this all works..LOL it is kinda like making a baby most of the time I am clueless!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

Yeah that's a good idea, I will change the name of this thread so we can just keep it going ;)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yay thanks Ashley!!


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya! Good idea to keep this one going! I did post on ur other thread, but I'm more than happy to stick with this one lol.

Like I said in the other thread. I'm half a cycle ahead/behind... whatever lol so I won't be testing same time as you, but I will be testing in march 

Copy/Pasted from other thread - I've been having quite bad AF like cramps today, so no idea what that is all about, but hopefully it's good news rather than AF being a super :witch: and turning up 2 weeks early! (not sure if that ever happens?! lol)

:dust: to everyone for a March BFP 

XxX


----------



## Shey

Im with ya girlie!


----------



## AshleyNichole

No problem reeds ;)


----------



## AshleyNichole

Kaede when are you testing then? Welcome Shey!! :)


----------



## Kaede351

Ummm, probably around about the 8th or 9th March. Although FF suggests I don't test until the 11th. But I'll probz test the 8th if I don't get AF first :)

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Girls do you ever feel like AF is going to be a no show cause you actually WANT her to show?? LOL I know that probably sounds crazy but I have the HSG scheduled and now I have a fear she is not going to show cause I don't have my normal sypmtoms. I mean I don't feel preggo but I don't have my normal pms sypmtoms. UGH why does this have to be so darn hard?? And why do I have to obsess so much?


----------



## Jennifer8

Can i join i will be testing on the 19th! x


----------



## memes12

I have been trying to find the old thread and didn't realize that you have just changed the title.. lol

Cm has gone from creamy to watery. I suspect the :witch: will be here tomorrow. 

Reedsgirl, I am not having any symptoms either, pms or pg! The very few that I did have, have disappeared.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sorry Meme that was kinda my fault I asked Ashley just to change the name instead of starting a new thread so we can all stay together...

I did check my cx a while ago and had expected it to drop but it is still high and soft...and well when I took my bra off the girls hurt. Probably just last minute hope on my part that maybe I won't need the test done but I am ready if the witch is here in the morning..

God bless and sticky baby dust everyone!!


----------



## hopefully2

She got me :cry:
Two days early as if to kill any hope i had.
Going to have to go look for pma tablets cause its really got to me this month.


----------



## MrsJA

Hi reedsgirl, ashley... ladies!

I have been a bit quiet the last few days since the :witch: got me, but slowly getting my PMA back now!

That was probably our last natural cycle, next month hopefully we will start on clomid and IUI. So I guess I'll see some of you back for the March thread.

Hopefully2 I totally understand what you mean. This month really got me too. Sometimes it takes a few days to bounce back but you will honey.

Thinking of you all, and wishing you babydust, girls :dust::dust:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hopefully so sorry she got you luv...keep your chin up dear onwards to next month. I will be right behind you.

MrsJa good to hear from you! 

I don't have much to report the evil witch should be here today but no real sign of her yet and she is usually a morning shower...so maybe still in the game..doubt it but maybe. Have a blessed day ladies!!


----------



## Kaede351

I hope she stays away and you get your BFP reeds!!!

I've still got cramps, which are annoying. Last night when I was getting ready for bed, took my bra off and bent down to get some jamma bottoms and omg! It felt like a knife had been stabbed right into my left boob! I actually shouted ouch outloud. So unlike me. My boobs only usually hurt a few days before AF comes... if the do at all. And I've never felt anythign like that before! They didn't hurt when I got up this morning though but they seem to hurt again now. But it's only when I have my bra off and they're free to move lol.

Too early for pg symptoms though right? lol :blush:O:) 

I'm just being silly lol, I know they can't be symptoms (unless I'm having like triplets! ). I'm only 5dpo and I haven't even had a dip in my temps... I guess we'll see in the next few days.

Gona go have a nap now ^^ talk to you beautiful ladies soon :hugs:

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Welcome Jennifer!!!

Reeds~well that's good the :witch: has not showed up for you! So what is the HSG injections?


----------



## AshleyNichole

Kaede it could be possible, I had symptoms at 6dpo....and I am one to get early :bfp: 's soooo good luck hun!


----------



## Shey

Anyone have any ideas wat to take for cramps? they won't seem to go away and they aren't the same as the cramps i get for my monthly cycle.


----------



## AshleyNichole

So shey did the :witch: show up or are you late now?
I usually use a heating pad, midol/pamprin or tylenol.


----------



## Kaede351

A hot water bottle is a good alternative to paracetamol or ibuprofen :)

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

AshleyNichole said:


> Welcome Jennifer!!!
> 
> Reeds~well that's good the :witch: has not showed up for you! So what is the HSG injections?

No a HSG is the test they due with dye to see if my tubes are open. 
Not sure I willl be able to get it this friday as I still have no sign of the witch...sore bbs still and lots of watery white discharge...thats a new one for me. So maybe...I am not out. LOl


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies where are you all?? I just did a ic and I think there is a faint line on it. Also showed it to my 14yr old daughter(she was the only one home) and she is like yeah mom there is a line there! I don't knw what to think..so confused. Guess it will show more clearly with a frer and fmu. UGH I am going crazy now. I had myself convinced I was out


----------



## Shey

AshleyNichole said:


> So shey did the :witch: show up or are you late now?
> I usually use a heating pad, midol/pamprin or tylenol.

AF for me has been out of whack since i had my LO in 08. I wouldnt have it for a month and then have it 3 months and so on so forth. this yr so far i had it the end of last month so she is being all weird on me. I never know when she comes.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Shey since your unsure when she is suppose to arrive maybe a warm bath will relax you and the cramps just in case...have you taken a test incase you are preggo??


----------



## Shey

I can't be preggo cause haven't had sex in 3 years


----------



## Kaede351

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ladies where are you all?? I just did a ic and I think there is a faint line on it. Also showed it to my 14yr old daughter(she was the only one home) and she is like yeah mom there is a line there! I don't knw what to think..so confused. Guess it will show more clearly with a frer and fmu. UGH I am going crazy now. I had myself convinced I was out

Ooooooooooooh!!!!!!! I'm excited for you! :D test with an FRER asap so you don't go too crazy haha :D

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Shey said:


> I can't be preggo cause haven't had sex in 3 years

Oh so sorry..I missed that. So embrassed now..oh gosh.


----------



## Kaede351

Shey said:


> I can't be preggo cause haven't had sex in 3 years

Okay... I'm confused lol :S >.<

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kaede351 said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies where are you all?? I just did a ic and I think there is a faint line on it. Also showed it to my 14yr old daughter(she was the only one home) and she is like yeah mom there is a line there! I don't knw what to think..so confused. Guess it will show more clearly with a frer and fmu. UGH I am going crazy now. I had myself convinced I was out
> 
> Ooooooooooooh!!!!!!! I'm excited for you! :D test with an FRER asap so you don't go too crazy haha :D
> 
> XxXClick to expand...

YAY Kea is on too!!! I don't know if it would show this late in the day!! I don't know what to think. To be hones now I will honestly be gutted if she shows. I was all prepared for it to be here and now this...

Shey really sorry for the mix up...I just assumed you was ttc.


----------



## Shey

yup it's ok! haha.


----------



## Shey

I am ttc but when my fiance comes down


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Shey do you mind if I ask....but your pic says TTC#2...little confusing. So are you waiting till marriage?


----------



## Kaede351

Ok, sorry lol. I missed that u aren't in the UK (it's 4am here lol). Guess you'll be waIting to use FMU tomorrow chick 

my boobs are still painful, and it's both of them a bit now (still mainly thd left though). My right nipple seems to have a browney colour to it. Or I could be imagining it haha.

Hope the outcome is good for you!!!

XxX


----------



## Shey

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Shey do you mind if I ask....but your pic says TTC#2...little confusing. So are you waiting till marriage?

I have a almost 20month old son with an ex-bf and my fiance has a 3 yr old son with an ex-wife. So I am ttc baby number two which will be the first one together.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kaede351 said:


> Ok, sorry lol. I missed that u aren't in the UK (it's 4am here lol). Guess you'll be waIting to use FMU tomorrow chick
> 
> my boobs are still painful, and it's both of them a bit now (still mainly thd left though). My right nipple seems to have a browney colour to it. Or I could be imagining it haha.
> 
> Hope the outcome is good for you!!!
> 
> XxX

What are doing awake at 4am?? LOL I so hope you also get a BFP and I do too!! I will not sleep worth a crap tonight just waiting for dh to get home from work..but he is color blind and I don't know if he will be able to see the line its sssooo faint


----------



## Kaede351

Oh dear lol. If not I guess it's just a waiting game Hun!

I'm awake because I've been relegated to the spare room until I can get rid of all the head lice (sounds scuddy, but I got them off one of the kids at work). Must have had them for a couple Days without realising because Im having trouble killing the feckers!!!! I was so angry when I found I had them.

Anyway, yeah I've been relegated to the spare room which is right next to where DH plays his xbox so all I can hear is him through the wall! Thankfully he's turned it off now so I will be able to get some sleep lol.

Bestest of luck with ur next test and I'll keep my fingers crossed for a BFP :D

night night girls

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

OH so sorry that is some awful critters to deal with!! My sisters daughter got them and she has extreme blinde hair couldn't seem them at all...til they were little bugs it was awful for her. My sister was so upset and it took almost 2 weeks to get rid of them all and lots of tears for the girls...her older daughter of course also had them. They got them at school they think

Good night. Sweet dreams!!


----------



## Shey

Good night Kae


----------



## memes12

Hello ladies!

Reedsgirl, exciting news about the faint line!! I hope that turns into your bfp!!

Af hasn't shown her face yet. I am still not having any symptoms of af or pg but still testing bfn!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

memes12 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Reedsgirl, exciting news about the faint line!! I hope that turns into your bfp!!
> 
> Af hasn't shown her face yet. I am still not having any symptoms of af or pg but still testing bfn!

I don't really have any sypmtoms either but my bbs are kinda hurting and the funky discharge...in the back of my mind I keep thinking she is going to show up tomorrow but now I am praying that she stays away!! I want this sooo bad. I would gladly skip the test for a BFP! Good luck sweetie..I hope you get a BFP too!!


----------



## Shey

Well im off to bed now. it's midnight here. night all


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good night Shey...guess I am going to bed as well.


----------



## Kaede351

Well I took a temp dip this morning (down to 36.40 from 36.59 yesterday). Gona wait and see if it goes back up before I go getting myself too excited or hopeful though. The dip might be AF :( Ive had quite the messed up cycle this time round. 

Can't believe it's 7.45am and Im here feeling absolutely fecking STARVED! Normally on a sat I don't get ip til at least 11am, and then I don't usually eat til about 1pm. Can't get up though cause DH is on the couch (he was too lazy to put clean covers on our bed and so was I last night lol).

Ah well! That turned into quite the essay! Haha.

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

OOh reeds really hope thats your BFP, fingers crossed x


----------



## AshleyNichole

Reeds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!! Where is the pix of ur test?!!?!? :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

Kaede sorry to hear about the lice, I had that as a kid with really long hair and it was horrible to get rid of....


----------



## Kaede351

Yeah Im at my mums now. She's going to see if I got rid of them all. It sucks lol, my hair is really thick and quite long (mid back) so it's a biatch to do lol

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

I bet Kaede, that really stinks ackk... Ohhh Reeds where are u?!!?! :)


----------



## Kaede351

Yesssss!!!! Have you tested yet Reeds?!?!?!?!?

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

lol she has not been online :cry:


----------



## AshleyNichole

well I posted another thread about getting pregnant on ur period :blush: I know nasty eh? one girl responded if your cycles are shorter it's possible, well this past cycle was only 25 days my usual are 28....so whatcha think? i still put 28 days on my ticker anyway...


----------



## Kaede351

Hmmm, I know it's possible but I don't know how common it is? I don't know anybody who it's happened to... 

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Yeah idk we shall see but omg I have this sharp pain on my left side...its like a pinching pain not a cramp ...:shrug::shrug:


----------



## AshleyNichole

where are all u ladies?


----------



## Kaede351

Sorry, here but watching Karate Kid. Fantasmic film :D

Oh, and good news. My mam reckons I got all the beasties. So I'm gona dye my hair tomorrow to make sure I fry the eggs too :) Then will be completely clear :D

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

that's great Kaede...good...those things are a total PITA!


----------



## Kaede351

I hate the little feckers. That's the problem with having such long hair. The beasties hide!  lol

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sorry ladies it has been a busy morning. I did take a frer with fmu and its still so faint I think my eyes are playing tricks on me. I am thinking that.....
A) I really am pregnant and little bean just implanted.
B) My body is playing a cruel game with me and I am having another chemical pregnancy.
C) My days are just off but I know when I OV and my cycles have always been 28/29 days and I have had one 30day cycle but that was the first month I started clomid.
D) I am going CRAZY!!

I tried to take a pic but the line is so faint it doesn't show up. I don't know what to think.

Here are my sypmtoms...funky watery/white discharge, sore bbs but only a little and mainly by my armpits and today I have a sore throat and I am a bit sleepy all the time. Thats it. I don't really feel pregnant...


----------



## Kaede351

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Sorry ladies it has been a busy morning. I did take a frer with fmu and its still so faint I think my eyes are playing tricks on me. I am thinking that.....
> A) I really am pregnant and little bean just implanted.
> B) My body is playing a cruel game with me and I am having another chemical pregnancy.
> C) My days are just off but I know when I OV and my cycles have always been 28/29 days and I have had one 30day cycle but that was the first month I started clomid.
> D) I am going CRAZY!!
> 
> I tried to take a pic but the line is so faint it doesn't show up. I don't know what to think.
> 
> Here are my sypmtoms...funky watery/white discharge, sore bbs but only a little and mainly by my armpits and today I have a sore throat and I am a bit sleepy all the time. Thats it. I don't really feel pregnant...

Wow, those symptoms sounds alot like mine haha, apart from the discharge... normal amounts of that lol. Maybe if u do get ur BFP it'll be good news for me getting mine too 

If there is a line though that's good :D When is your appintment? Maybe wait a couple days for HCG to buld up and test again :)

I'm so excited haha!

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kaede351 said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies it has been a busy morning. I did take a frer with fmu and its still so faint I think my eyes are playing tricks on me. I am thinking that.....
> A) I really am pregnant and little bean just implanted.
> B) My body is playing a cruel game with me and I am having another chemical pregnancy.
> C) My days are just off but I know when I OV and my cycles have always been 28/29 days and I have had one 30day cycle but that was the first month I started clomid.
> D) I am going CRAZY!!
> 
> I tried to take a pic but the line is so faint it doesn't show up. I don't know what to think.
> 
> Here are my sypmtoms...funky watery/white discharge, sore bbs but only a little and mainly by my armpits and today I have a sore throat and I am a bit sleepy all the time. Thats it. I don't really feel pregnant...
> 
> Wow, those symptoms sounds alot like mine haha, apart from the discharge... normal amounts of that lol. Maybe if u do get ur BFP it'll be good news for me getting mine too
> 
> If there is a line though that's good :D When is your appintment? Maybe wait a couple days for HCG to buld up and test again :)
> 
> I'm so excited haha!
> 
> XxXClick to expand...

My appt for my HSG was for this Friday the 5 of MArch. I will have to reschedule it if she decides to show up cause they want to do it on certain cycle days...I plan on testing again in the morning and monday if she still hasn't showed call my doc and ask for a blood test Idon't know what else to do. I can honestly say at this point I am scared but trying to be hopeful.

I would love for a BFP for both of us. FX


----------



## Kaede351

Yeah, a blood test will hopefully tell once and for all :) I reeeeally hope it's your BFP :D then you won't need the appointment at all :D

XxX


----------



## Shey

Aww Reedsgirl! if there is a faint line then you maybe preggers. But I hope you find out if it is positive. Best of luck to you. I know I will get mine sometime in March hehe.


----------



## AshleyNichole

yay reeds !! sounds promising!! i would defo ask for a blood test too...that way you know it's a def. yes or no KWIM?! Good luck hunni, and I hope you can get a picture on here hehe! so we can tweak it and do all that good stuff to find that line :lol:


----------



## Kaede351

Hello there! Okay, so a tiny update!

When I got up today I went to the loo and checked my CM :blush: and it was like a wierd creamy yellowish colour... but it doesn't smell funky so it can't be an infection. Is that normal?! :S This is my first month properly checking my CM so got nothing to compare it to. Do you ladies get creamy yellow coloured CM in the 2WW?! >.< Haven't had a chance to ask as I've been out most of the day.

My temp went down 0.2c again this morning to so I went form being only just over the coverline yesterday to being just below it :( I have a horrible gut feeling I'm out this cycle.

XxX










(btw... what is KWIM? :blush:)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Think I am out too ladies. I did get another faint positive this morning but when I went bathroom a bit ago there was old brown blood when I wiped and some cramping so I think she will get me tonight or in the morning:( as I think its to late in the cycle to implantation bleeding I am 16dpo..I believe. God bless ladies


----------



## Kaede351

You're not out until the witch shows up properly Reeds!! Some women get spotting around when they were due for their period in early pregnancy. Give it a few more days before you give up :D

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

I agree kaede...gl reeds! Kaede....KWIM=know what I mean


----------



## Kaede351

aha lol, thanks Ash ;)

XxX


----------



## memes12

I am still waiting on the :witch:.

Af was due on Friday. What is going on!?!?!

I am not having any symptoms. Boobs are a little bigger, cervix is high, soft and wet and I am bloated.

I do not know what is worse, Af arriving on time or being late and testing bfn.
:wacko:

Since coming off bc at the end of November, I have had regular 28/29 day cycles. Very frustrating!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Meme12 I know exactly how you feel..I keep getting really faint positives and I really want to post them but you can't see a thing in the pic I took and I can't get it to load anyway dh has done something to the laptop. I am going to call the doc in the morning if the witch hasn't show up properly in the morning. I don't really have any symptoms but sore bbs up by my armpits..UGH I am such a mess this weekend.


----------



## AshleyNichole

Memes have u poas? Reeds are you still spotting?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

There had actually been nothing in my panties(tmi) just when I wipe. I checked my cervxi this morning it was low and hard and tonight it is high and soft. I don't know what is going on. My bbs are sore but up by my armpits and I still have the "wet" feeling. I don't know whats going on. Any thoughts girls?? Oh and I have no cramps at all. When the witch is here I am usually crampy and then when she shows up its like AAAHHH they are gone


----------



## memes12

I think I might have ovulated later than suspected. Wish I would have used opk's this cycle!! I have tested but they're all bfn. If I ovulated later, a bfp might not show up yet.

My cycles are never irregular. I just broke down and cried to dh. He says "Oh yeah, you're pregnant." I am so frustrated today.

My cm has just been strange this cycle! Either outcome, I just want this cycle to end.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh honey I am with you!! I want the torture to stop!! I broke down and cried this afternoon when I wiped and seen I was spotting...if she is going to come then dammit just get here and stop playing with me!! GGRR


----------



## memes12

Are your cycles normally regular? Considering that you're getting faint bfp's, it really sounds like you had IB!!!

I just checked my cm and I noticed a bit of white tinged ewcm. I had ewcm about week after I thought I had o'd and then now I am noticing it again?

CP is still high and soft. I am clueless!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes my cycles have been clockwork..I have a 28/29 day cycle always. It varies by a day at the most since I have been on the metformin and clomid. We seem to have them exact same symptoms. So fx that this is really it for us.


----------



## Kaede351

FX'd for you ladies!!!

My temp went up this morning :D but tis still not as high as the others. Oh well, time will tell lol

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya ladies. 

I'm completely crazy haha. I've decided! I saw someone on here say they got a phsychic pregnancy outlook from a lady on ebay (£6 for a personal reading). So I thought, well it's only cheap and it might cheer me up!

I didn't expect it to be creepily accurate :S

If you want I'll link it so you can read. But it said something about a spirit lady who she connected with with the initial M which would be her or around her. She also said this lady was very protective of me. Now just before I was born my great grandmother died. Her name was Emma, but her husband (my great grandad) always called her Em (M?). And I was always told as I was growing up that Granny would have loved me and done anything for me (as she did for all of her grandchildren). So I'm thinking that's where the over protective thing comes from.

She also said that she sees a pregnancy for me around May (born 2011) which will result in a baby girl :D and then another baby girl in 2012! :happydance:

Now, you may think I'm crazy haha... Maybe I am a bit ;P But this totally cheered me up! haha, whether it's true or not I have something to look forward to rather than wallowing in self pity if I don't get BFP this cycle haha.

Sorry that was a bit long winded! I just wanted to share with you ladies because DH doesn't believe in that kind of thing and thinks it's a waste. But I do believe and needed to tell somebody about it haha.

:dust: to all :D

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

I really hope it turns out true for you kaede. If not it worked in the fact that its made you feel good.

Hope you get your answers soon memes and reed, there is nothing worse than waiting especially when AF is late, she is a wicked witch playing games on you like that. 

afm- im due to ovulate this weekend, so just going to enjoy myself and try not to think too much about the end result, it will never last but im going to try :happydance:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Spencerbear :D and yeah, I think that was the main reason I did it haha. To see if ti would cheer me up! And hey, if it's right I only have to wait another 3 months (end of May it said). But if it's before then all the better! haha :D

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Where is everyone?! :S

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

I'm here for a few.....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae that is so interesting!! I have always wanted a reading done...I so hope it comes true for you.

Well still no AF for me and another faint positive but I believe it was darker than yesterday..but I could be crazy. LOL I did call the doc this morning and they want me to wait til wednesday before they will do a blood test..so ugh more waiting. I am out of test so it is just now wait and see...trying to be hopeful but prepared for anything. 

HOw is everyone??


----------



## memes12

Still waiting on the :witch:.

I have never been late before. I am so confused!

I am not going to test until Friday.

My boobs are bigger, I am getting hungrier and my cervix is still soft and wet.

Trying not to read too much into symptoms because at this point, it's probably all in my head!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

Ahhhh sounds good memes and reeds! Can't wait to hear the outcome!


----------



## spencerbear

Same here, fingers crossed for you both.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well ladies it was a confirmed chemical. I ended up in the Er and doc did blood test and said levels was too low...and would misarry in 24-48 hours and well she got me this morning. I am not sure where I am going from here..get the HSg done and keep trying or take a break. This has been a really rough cycle


----------



## memes12

I'm so sorry to hear that reedsgirl. It's completely understandable if you need to take a break. Otherwise, I hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, I'm sooo sorry Reeds! sending you an extra sticky beans and some lucky :dust: your way!

I feel like a bitch now :( I got my bfp this morning...

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Sorry reeds! Yay for a :bfp: on this thread congrats kaede! I'm goin to miss u on this thread :lol:


----------



## Kaede351

I'll still be here lol. I've only been using these forums for about 3 or 4 weeks (must have been good luck cuz that's how far I am ), and TTC feels like home... Not sure I like 1st Tri atm lol :S feels wierd not seeing all the familiar faces!! (or names rather lol)

I don't want to leave all you lovely ladies here! I need you yo all follow me over this month! I'll leave some lucky :dust: so that you can :)

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Hehe kaede! Where's ur pix of ur test?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Congrats Kae!! So happy for you. I have to admit a littlle jealous! :) But glad yours is a happy ending to the cycle. 

I made a few phone calls today and thinking about doing the miniIVF...anyone heard of it? Instead of the meds being 4000 they are only about 300 and they do not do all the testing traditional IVF does cause it seems to be that they are a waste of money in the end. Not real sure yet but will be making a decision soon as something is wrong with my system as I have had 2 chemicals in 4 months. :(


----------



## Kaede351

I'll try and remember a test pic at a decent time in the morn. At the moment Im hungry and getting sickness at the same time here lol >.< at 3.50am!!! Lol, my beany is going to be like DH! Awkward lmao

I'm really sorry that yours wasn't a happy ending Reeds. I felt awful when I came to tell you gorgeous ladies and I saw your news. :(

I hope you get your happy ending soon!

XxX


----------



## memes12

Congrats on your bfp!! How exciting!


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Memes!!! :D

XxX


----------



## memes12

AF has arrived! Finally!!! :)

Now I can concentrate on a new bfp ! I am going to order opk's tomorrow!


----------



## AshleyNichole

GL memes!!! :) So I got this watery CM this morning when I stood up felt like I peed myself and my panties were wet, wth is that? lol...


----------



## Kaede351

Here's the pic I promised. A little later than I anticipated, but slept in this morning then had to go to a course haha.

my IC test - 3/3/10 7am test!
https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/SDC11120.jpg

my digi test - 3/3/10 5pm test!
https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/private/SDC11121.jpg

:cloud9:

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

So sorry for your loss reeds :hugs: 

Congratulations kae lots of sticky thoughts coming your way :happydance:

memes at least she is finally here and now lots of positive thoughts for your bfp this cycle 

im going to be a little busy this weekend :sex::sex: and maybe more :sex: just for luck. 

:hugs: to you all x


----------



## Kaede351

Good luck Spencerbear!!!

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kaede351 said:


> I'll try and remember a test pic at a decent time in the morn. At the moment Im hungry and getting sickness at the same time here lol >.< at 3.50am!!! Lol, my beany is going to be like DH! Awkward lmao
> 
> I'm really sorry that yours wasn't a happy ending Reeds. I felt awful when I came to tell you gorgeous ladies and I saw your news. :(
> 
> I hope you get your happy ending soon!
> 
> XxX

Thank you!! And please don't feel bad about sharing your news! It gives us all hope that we can get a BFP too!! Here is to a happy and healthy months!! :hugs:


----------



## AshleyNichole

Kaede great lines hun! I think I'm oing....semen doesn't stretch or does it? Lol....well we :sex: this morning...what do u think the stretchy was? Yesterday I had just wet like I peed myself :blush:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Watery cm is good for OV Ashley!! BD BD All weekend!! Good luck.

Kae wonderful wonderful!! YAY WOOHOOO


----------



## AshleyNichole

But does semen stretch anyone know? I checked cm and it was stretchy but idk if its semen or ewcm


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have a hard time with that one too Ashley. I don't think semen stretches as far...but I dk. I asked this same question not too long ago and couldn't get a real for sure from anyone cause the are so close to the same. LOL


----------



## AshleyNichole

Well damn...lol...guess I just gotta wait then n see...I'm usually pretty fertile....but was on bcp prior to this month for 3 months but don't think it will take to long for it to get out of my system as it did before and it took 6 months for a :bfp:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

OOOHhh girl that is how I conceived my second daughter...was on bcp for 2 months and we didn't have the money to get my pills and fell pregnant with her that month. I have heard that doing bcp for a short time can actually make you more fertile but there is so many cnflicting stories out there..GOOD luck fx for you


----------



## AshleyNichole

Well I'm def oing took an opk and its dark as nething...lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yay!! Good luck ahsley!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

my bb's r hurting and when i sit down it feels like my insides are going up it's weird....


----------



## AshleyNichole

what if the opk stays dark and doesnt go back down a shade kwim? does that mean :bfp: ?


----------



## Kaede351

ASHLEYYYYY!!!! Do a test! lol. I'm quite convinced that my OPK was picking up HCG... my digi test said 2-3 weeks... which was about a few days to a week before my FF chart says I O'd... so although FF says I'm due around November 14th based on my ovulation date I'm not too sure now and think it may be earlier than that. Especially seeing as how I had such a strange period last month aswell. I have a feeling I will need a dating scan lol.

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Well I just had af feb 23 so there's no way that i would get a positive hpt right now kwim? but I did another OPK and it's still nice and dark...

does it mean anything if the OPK's stay strong and don't go back to the faint line? KWIM...I know some ppl say you can use OPK's as pregnancy tests but idk if I trust that...


----------



## AshleyNichole

and I just went to the bathroom and there is ewcm...so I gotta jump my husband tonight :lol: we did have :sex: yesterday morning too... but i have been having weird feelings in my stomach prob. me just thinking stupid stuff, lol.....i know it's TOO EARLY for anything...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ashley was that a "normal" period in Feb...if not maybe you should test. But your opks should lighten up by tomorrow I would think I usally get a day to 1 and half days at most of really dark positives


----------



## AshleyNichole

Yeah it was normal...it was like 5 days long.....when I cough I feel something in my lower stomach its so weird....so I will see if they lighten up tmw if not then what? Like I said I saw ppl say they use them for preg tests....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

AshleyNichole said:


> Yeah it was normal...it was like 5 days long.....when I cough I feel something in my lower stomach its so weird....so I will see if they lighten up tmw if not then what? Like I said I saw ppl say they use them for preg tests....

I know.. I have been following a thread this month of a girl who is using them every day to see if the results are accurate enough to give her a BFP on it as well before she uses a hpt...its pretty cool! FX this is your month!!


----------



## Kaede351

Ohhhh, FX'd for you Ashley!!!!

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

I didt use opk today but will check tomorrow...to see if its gone back down.....


----------



## spencerbear

Well as of tomorrow i am 1DPO so lets start the 2 weeks of torture :haha:

Also my little girl will be 2, so looks like a pretty busy day for me and i cant wait.

:hugs: to all x


----------



## ladymilly

hi ladies if im right im due to test on the 23rd of this month. it feels like ages away :wacko: i dont temp or use ovulation kits so im just going by my ticker which says i should ovulate in 2 days so i practising :sex: for the last couple of days :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow quite thread this weekend..hope everyone is having a great one and the weather is beautiful like it is here!! Not much going on with me..just patiently waiting for tuesday so I can get my test and hurry up and see if I Ov on my own...mmm the suspense


----------



## AshleyNichole

Yeah it has been quiet lol...well I did another opk today and its still dark and still getting ewcm...we have :sex: on cd 8 11 12...


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya girls... wonder if anybody can give me some advice. I need something to hold me over until tomorrow...

I got some pink CM on wednesday after my bfp... I wasn't too worried because I thought maybe it was left over from IB. But I've been getting a tiny bit of brown ever since. And jsut now before I got in the bath I went to the loo and there was some more pink CM... should I be worried? Or would I be getting cramps if anything was wrong? Only tummy apins I have is trapped wind/constipation pains (sorry TMI).

I have the docs tomorrow so I will offload all this onto him (poor bloke!)... but I need something to tide me over til then. I'm so worried :( I want this buba soooo much :'(

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Hun sounds normal to me...I wouldn't worry...just as long as its not bright red or filling a pad


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I agree with Ashley..Kae. I wouldn't let yourself stress too much about it unless it turns bright red and you get severe cramping. Maybe your little bean is just snuggling in a little more!! Hugs to you!!


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks girls :)

It's not major... probably not even anything to worry about... but I'm a worrier heh.

DH is being sweet :) I just told him I was worried and now he's making me a snack before bed lol

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I understand Kea if it wasn't for worrying what else would I do?? LOL I will keep you in my prayers..when you have your doc appt?


----------



## Kaede351

3pm tomorrow afternoon... so got a whole morning at work to keep me busy. But it's only a half day so I got from midday to 3pm to find something to keep myself occupied lol.

Maybe a nap for an hour before I have a shower then docs? I have a feeling tomorrow is gona be a slow one! :(

Poor DH... he jsut did me some cheesy grill things I asked for... I have them in front of me and the smell is turning my tummy >.< Maybe that's a good sign? lol

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

YAY for the nausea!! FX all is fine for you huni! Try to get a good nights rest I am sure your little one is getting cozy and settling in for the next 9 mnths. Good luck dear!!


----------



## Kaede351

Thank alot hun :) I feel much better. I might go put a dvd on in bed til I feel sleepy :)

I'll let you know how I got on at the docs tomorrow.

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Gl kaede!


----------



## Kaede351

Right, well all I had was an OPK to keep me sane for the rest of the morning until the doctors. And the test line is BRIGHT/DARK PINK!!!!! :D The control line is only light compared to it. So hopefully that's a good sign as it says on the OPK leaflet that they pick up about 20miu of HCG. Just waiting for it to dry so I can see if the control line looks like the ones on the HPTs haha. I have them all lined up in front of me ;)

Also, I checked CM when I went to toilet this morning, and I didn't even see a tinge of any colour... so hopefully I'm just being paranoid and silly! :D I'll tell the doctor when I'm in though. Just in case he wants to check it out :) *crosses finger for an early scan ;)*

Thanks for all the PMA from you girls last night, I really needed it :D :hugs: I will definately update after my doc's appointment :)

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

sounds good Kaede! I am still getting a really dark OPK this is day 4....where the test line is darker than the control... :shrug:


----------



## AshleyNichole

do you all think i got myself covered, in a previous post i posted the days i :sex:


----------



## AshleyNichole

anyone :cry:


----------



## spencerbear

I would of thought so ashley, they say the best is every other day and youhave just about managed that.

Are you still getting ewcm as welll as the darker opk line??


----------



## AshleyNichole

spencer, no ewcm today but still dark OPK... :shrug: IDK! So weird... i feel like now im coming down with a yeast infection ughhh!


----------



## spencerbear

I would say you have probably done all you can and its now playing the horrible waiting game. Maybe try to bd again tonight just to be safe.

Other than that join me in the 2ww :dohh:


----------



## violetchic

I'm a 3/23/10 tester! FX for us all!!!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

welcome violet!!! GL :dust:


----------



## AshleyNichole

spencer yeah I was going to try to jump dh tonight and :sex: him lmfao!


----------



## spencerbear

Sounds like a good plan, ashley. If for no other reason than the fun of it pmsl

Welcome violet


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya girls!!! Just got back from the Doctor's, and because my last period was strange he decided to go from my January period until my scan... which for now puts me at 9 weeks and 3 days!! (due 8th October) What made him do that really was asking me about if my boobs have changed at all. When I said to him that they have been quite painful for about 2 or 3 weeks... that was when he said that I must have concieved at least 2 weeks before that. So I don't know. I think I may come out at the (supposedly 12 week) scan as being about 7 or 8 weeks maybe? I honestly don't know lol.

And about the discharge... He didn't really comfort me lol. He said that any kind of brownish discharge in early pregnancy isn't brilliant, but nothing to really worry about unless it's fresh blood or clots. If I get any fresh blood or clots then I have to ring the docs up right away and he'll book me in for an emergency scan So feeling better on the whole.

I can't hear back from the Midwife until Wednesday because she's away somewhere, so I won't be able to let the Doc know about what Hospital I want until then. I want a water birth so I need to wait and see which hospital near us does it.

Feeling much better about this for now though :) :cloud9: 

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

Wow wouldnt it be amazing if you were already 9 weeks though. The worst case scenario about that is your not when you have your scan and then you can have another one. Just try not to worry about the spotting llike he said. i know easier said than done but stressing doesnt help, you just end up wearing yourself out and that little bean in there needs you to have lots of energy :hugs:


I am currently 1DPO and im going to try and ignore everything this month and hope for the best. Other than that it was my little angels birthday today and we have had a wonderful day together. She just loved all her presents, so im 1 happy mummy tonight x


----------



## Kaede351

I'd be completely ECSTATIC if I really WAS 9 weeks now lol. But having 2 scans close together would be cool too  I'm pretty sure I'm not that far ahead tbh.

I'm feeling a bit better about the discharge now. It's not major. It's hardly anything at all really. It's not even when I wipe. I only see it when I check CM. I think I just panicked XD This is the first time ever I've been trhough this, and I just really want it to go smoothly :) I'm gona try and find my PMA for the next few weeks or so :) And then when I can see my baby's heartbeat I will be able to chill properly haha :)

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Kaede glad ur appt went well! Wow 9 weeks already!!!! GL at ur scan :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

Well this htread has seemed to fade out! GL to everyone!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Ashley I am still here with you!! LOL. Just been a busy few days. I really hope you did OV and caught the eggy!!

Kae that is so awesome!! I have FX you are 9 weeks!! 

I go for my HSG tomorrow and I must admit I am seriously nervous for some reason...everyone keeps telling me its a super easy test but I guess its the results I am worried about...UGH.


----------



## Kaede351

Ashley - I hope yuo caught that eggy chick! I think you pretty much got it covered this cycle!

Reeds - Don't worry, I'm sure it will all be fine :) god luck for tomorrow babe.

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

Ashley you still seem to have reeds, me and kaede stopping by regularly for visits. Hopefully you have caught your little golden egg this month.

Reeds im sure your test will be good and the results everything they should be.


----------



## AshleyNichole

:lol: thanks ladies, DH and I didn't :sex: last night b/c he has been an ass the past few days so w/e...but still I am getting a pos. OPK...I guess they are pieces of sheit and I wasted my money...I haven't had an EWCM today...had some yesterday still....GL reeds at ur appt!


----------



## Firedancer41

I'm a 3/23 tester, too--been lurking in this thread :) I'll prolly test a couple days sooner, but I am going to try and hold out as much as I can. I went nuts with the ICs last month, but this month I only have 3 Facts Plus and I am going to wait until at least 13DPO to bust them out LOL
This is my first month charting-based on my OPK, I'm thinking I may have o'ed yesterday? Opinions? Or do I need to wait and see a couple more temps first?


----------



## AshleyNichole

Welcome firedancer! Lots of :dust: to you!!!!


----------



## sahrene1978

Hi!! I have been stalking too!!

Looks like I am supposed to test on the 25th..FF just gave me a cross hair that i O'd on Saturday! I have fingers and toes crossed for everyone to see BFP!


----------



## AshleyNichole

Welcome Sahrene! lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## luvnhope

Can I join yall to? I am due for AF on the 22nd...so will be testing on the 23rd if she doesn't make a visit!


----------



## AshleyNichole

Luvn sure!! Welcome lots of :dust:


I guess we all will be starting to symptom spot here soon huh? :lol:


----------



## violetchic

Yep, symptom spotting is in our immediate future! I hate that part! It seems that for the last few months I'm always "convinced" that I am pregnant and that the test is wrong...silly. This is my first month using OPKs and I think I might have the hang of them now. I finally realized (shouldn't been sooner, I know) that keeping the old tests to compare the increase in the darkness of the line is really the most helpful. So, line has been getting darker every day for the last few days...not quite same darkness as control yet as of yesterday (I can only test 1x per day because I am at work during the morning/afternoon), so I will see when I get home. I am on cd 21 with average 35 cycles. My chart says O on Wed (tomorrow), so we BD on cd 18 and 19 and missed yesterday :(, so try again today! FX for all!


----------



## spencerbear

Dont worry too much about missing yesterday violet as they say you are at your optimum :sex: every other day. So still a really good chance x

Welcome to all the other ladies and we hope your stay is a short one :hugs:


----------



## JamerC77

me too! i will not test until the 23rd.....yea right!


----------



## xashleyx

my AF is due on the 19th,cant come quick enough! fingers crossed for all of use getting :bfp: xx :dust:


----------



## AshleyNichole

welcome ashley lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow our little thread here really picked up today!! Welcome all the newbies and here is to hoping we get BFP this month!!!:)

Well my HSG went great...more cramping than I thought and passing alot of "gunk" but on the bright note he said both tubes "ARE OPEN AND LOOKS GOOD"!! WOOOOHHHOOOO
My left tube is slightly shorter than the other but he doesn't think that should be a prblem. So now I guess its just trying to figure out why the little beans aren't sticking...I have had 2 chemicals so I was pretty sure they were open.

Girls you mind if I ask what all kinds of vitamins and stuff you take..I really think my problem could be that my lining doesn't get thick enough...look at me self diagnoising myself!!


----------



## CoRbEkR

Hi all, I was due to test on the 23rd of March, since I was supposed to ovulate anywhere between sat-mon but have not ovulated yet. I had an anovulatory cycle in January but did ovulate in February. Have you ladies had irregular ovulating patterns? Up until January, I had been ovulating between cd 19-21. Now I am just hoping I am not having another anovulatory cycle this month :(


----------



## spencerbear

Sorry corbekr i cant help with this. You could try starting a thread about it as im sure there are some ladies who will have this problem too.

Reeds- Glad everything went well. I only take my pregnancy vitamins with folic acid. 

Nice quite day here which makes a change. But boy isnt this 2ww taking forever and im only a few days in, im sure it gets longer every month.

:hugs: to all x


----------



## Flybee

Hey - would you mind if I join you? 

I am on CD16 and just starting the lovely 2WW - will be testing 22/03

Baby Dust to everyone


----------



## spencerbear

Your more than welcome fly :hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Wow our little thread here really picked up today!! Welcome all the newbies and here is to hoping we get BFP this month!!!:)
> 
> Well my HSG went great...more cramping than I thought and passing alot of "gunk" but on the bright note he said both tubes "ARE OPEN AND LOOKS GOOD"!! WOOOOHHHOOOO
> My left tube is slightly shorter than the other but he doesn't think that should be a prblem. So now I guess its just trying to figure out why the little beans aren't sticking...I have had 2 chemicals so I was pretty sure they were open.
> 
> Girls you mind if I ask what all kinds of vitamins and stuff you take..I really think my problem could be that my lining doesn't get thick enough...look at me self diagnoising myself!!


Clear tubes--good news!
I personally do not take prenatals, since many contain synthetic vitamins, and I prefer natural food-based supps. I take a wellness pack that contains a multivitamin, 2 caroto-E-omegas, 2 b&Cs, and a probiotic. I also take additional B Complex for folic acid, Iron+C, and a calcium-D-mag combo. My doc approved this in place of a prenatal for my last 2 pregnancies...


----------



## AshleyNichole

Welcome flybee! Lots of :dust: to you! Well ladies DH and I have not had :sex: since Saturday so I prob missed it, although when we had :sex: I was getting positive OPK's...so who knows...Im prob out :shrug: didn't do enough :sex: :lol:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ashley remember his swimmers can live for 5 day...so if you Ov wed/thurs this week there is still a chance!! FX for you!
Spencerbear and Fire thanks for the feed back...I am trying to figure out something to take to help with thickening of my lining think I might go to the health store today and see what they say there...hehe will probably think I am crazy!! 

Welcome Fly!!:)


----------



## spencerbear

Ashley dont give up hope. It only takes once and :spermy: can survive for a couple of days


----------



## spencerbear

Lol they have probably heard things like that loads of time, Reeds.


----------



## AshleyNichole

Yeah we sha'll see it was hard to tell when I was going to O getting all those pos OPK's I just stopped taking them and I had EWCM for like 3-4 days...so idk...I hate the waiting game :dohh:


----------



## AshleyNichole

Ohhh Reeds forgot to say glad everything went well at your appt ;) :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Ashley...I am going to start doing the opks today. Do you think the test can make me OV sooner? I got up this morning and my cm has changed but I don't know if its just from the test...mmm


----------



## Firedancer41

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ashley remember his swimmers can live for 5 day...so if you Ov wed/thurs this week there is still a chance!! FX for you!
> Spencerbear and Fire thanks for the feed back...I am trying to figure out something to take to help with thickening of my lining think I might go to the health store today and see what they say there...hehe will probably think I am crazy!!
> 
> Welcome Fly!!:)

Have you considered acupuncture?


----------



## xashleyx

as everyone else has said ashley, his swimmers can ladt a few days! good luck!!! :dust:


----------



## AshleyNichole

No sure reeds hunni, I am not fam. with that kind of test sorry :(


I just took another OPK and it's still positive, I am pissed because I guess those are shit and I wasted 20.00 on them uhhh! The box doesn't even say the sensitivity and I can't find it anywhere online...i guess it's one that so sensitive that picks up LH everyday :(


----------



## AshleyNichole

I ment to say not sure*** lol


----------



## AshleyNichole

so anyone in the symptoms spotting yet :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ashley are you using fmu with your opks?? It can take up to 6 hours for the "morning" surge to get out of our system. Hang in there sweetie.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Firedancer41 said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Ashley remember his swimmers can live for 5 day...so if you Ov wed/thurs this week there is still a chance!! FX for you!
> Spencerbear and Fire thanks for the feed back...I am trying to figure out something to take to help with thickening of my lining think I might go to the health store today and see what they say there...hehe will probably think I am crazy!!
> 
> Welcome Fly!!:)
> 
> Have you considered acupuncture?Click to expand...

I have thought about but I live in a very small town there is no place here that does it. I am going to see what happens this month and go from there..


----------



## AshleyNichole

Well I just used SMU, and before I used afternoon and morning..... soooo annoying...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

AshleyNichole said:


> Well I just used SMU, and before I used afternoon and morning..... soooo annoying...

Sweetie wait and test after 2 in the afternoon. I have googled this a million times it seems like and everything say to test between 2pm and 8pm to get the most accurate results and try not to drink 2 hours prior to testing. I was getting so many "positives" too and once I changed how I was testing I was catching positives just once a month. FX for you girl


----------



## Ayina

I everyone.

I am testing on 22 march. Hoping its my turn.


----------



## AshleyNichole

Welcome Ayina! 


Reeds- I have done that before :(
Oh well like I said it's a waiting game now as I have no more EWCM...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

AshleyNichole said:


> Welcome Ayina!
> 
> 
> Reeds- I have done that before :(
> Oh well like I said it's a waiting game now as I have no more EWCM...


Well crap then..I don't know maybe you have alot of lh in your system naturally. 

I have figured out why my cm has changed already. I have a cold and taking med so duh there ya go!! haha I am a bright one.

Welcome Ayina!! :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

:lol: Reeds I think its the brand, because I used answer brand before and got pos and negatives...sooo...lol Reeds, hope u feel better hun! Im so exhausted today my son keeps waking up at 6am argh!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

What kind are you using this time? Answer brand? I didn't like them when I bought them at walmart. I never got a positive on them. I started buying the ones from earlypregnancytest.com and love them!! So sorry your lo is getting up so early...anychance of a nap soon?? I feel yucky so that is where I will be soon just had to get my kiddos off to school.


----------



## AshleyNichole

No the answer brand worked for me last time...This time I am using the CVS brand dip sticks. and never again...arghh! I hope a nap soon, it's hard for me to go back to sleep though now when I have already been up...ya know?


----------



## AshleyNichole

which ones did you get at earlypregnancytest.com?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I like the ones I have to dip in the cup. They have the cups on there for like a dollar. And u can reuse them(the cups)!! I have lots of luck with them and the more you buy at once the cheaper they are. I like that option. They are green and you can get a "value" pack that comes with hpt as well. But this month after another chemical I just ordered the opks...

I understand about going back to sleep but since I am not feeling good I think I will not have any problems today


----------



## AshleyNichole

cool I will have to check them out, how is the shipping? Expensive? quick?
your in the USA right?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

AshleyNichole said:


> cool I will have to check them out, how is the shipping? Expensive? quick?
> your in the USA right?

Yes I live in Missouri. The shipping is great..and if it over 15 dollars its free!! I ordered my opks last thursday and got them on Monday so its fast in my book!! LOL


----------



## AshleyNichole

ohhh that's good! Does it come privately packaged or does it have the name on it?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

All privately. It is a brown like bag. NOthing to obvious to shout out to the world"hey I am ttc" lol


----------



## AshleyNichole

ohhh cool yeah no I didn't know if they put a return address and it shows its coming from pregnancytests.com or whatever...


----------



## AshleyNichole

thats why I have always been skeptical about ordering online..


----------



## AshleyNichole

wonder if my OPKS are staying dark because of HCG :rofl:
JK I know it's too early :dohh:


----------



## AshleyNichole

im afraid to take the IC's anyway I have heard so many horror stories about them...


----------



## Firedancer41

reedsgirl1138 said:


> AshleyNichole said:
> 
> 
> cool I will have to check them out, how is the shipping? Expensive? quick?
> your in the USA right?
> 
> Yes I live in Missouri. The shipping is great..and if it over 15 dollars its free!! I ordered my opks last thursday and got them on Monday so its fast in my book!! LOLClick to expand...

I also use the early-pregnancy-test.com ones, although I purchased them thru Amazon.com. They work well for me; I have determined that 4p is the best testing time for me. Last month I got 3 +s but I was testing around noon...


----------



## AshleyNichole

thanks fire


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya girlies, had my first Midwife appointment this afternoon! :D She's decided I'm actually NOT 9 weeks lmao... I might just give up with my ticker until my dating scan XD

But I got my bounty pack! With lots of forms for freebies and money off coupons for things like decaf tea :D It has loads of info about pregnancy too. Really good book I get to keep aswell. With EVERYTHING in. I'm ALOT more excited now ^^

My next Midwife appointment is on the 24th :D Yay!

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

AShley so sorry I fell asleep on you this morning..I have the worse flippin head cold!! UGH. I went and looked and the package it came in and there is a address but its very discreet. I really like them and I have seen alot of ladies using them on here with success I am not sure they all get from earlypregnancy like I do but they look the same when they upload pics...good luck honey


----------



## AshleyNichole

Kaede glad to hear all went well ;)


----------



## AshleyNichole

Well I might try going that route then if it's discreet for the pregnancy tests I guess and as far as the OVing I prob won't use anymore OPK's just watch my CM....


----------



## AshleyNichole

i believe I am out neway this month coz I was not having :sex: alot... it's been 4 days today since we have had :sex:....I am just so tired in the evening and want to sleep...and the morning I am bitchy coz I don't want to get up... :rofl:


----------



## AshleyNichole

prob a TMI question but oh well,lol

Now that I am done OV'ing ( i think) my CM is pasty today....
How is your CM?


is that normal that its pasty now? :blush:


----------



## xashleyx

im gonna sound really thick but whats CM?? :blush:


----------



## AshleyNichole

cervical mucus ;)


----------



## Kaede351

I didn't get any EWCM on my last cycle... I thought I did (hence the EWCM on my chart), but actually I think it might have just been semen XD It was water though before, and after FF said I OV'd my CM went creamy. Like... like maybe some sort of hand cream texture? lol.

Night girls! :)

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ashley sounds promising. FX that you still caught the eggy


----------



## AshleyNichole

I did read that ur cm gets thick and pasty after o neway...so....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ashley I bet you did O and FX that you have caught the eggy!! Remember I thought the same last month...I did catch but unfortunately it didn't end well but I am praying your eggy with meet oh spermies and make a happy little home for the next 9 months!!:)


----------



## AshleyNichole

I know hun so sorry :hugs:

Oh I know I ov'd with all that ewcm I was getting, but prob didn't catch the egg..I just have not been in the mood to :sex: lately...It's been about 5 days now poor DH...I am just so exhausted with my son waking up so early...


----------



## spencerbear

How are all you ladies today??

Im shattered had a really busy day at work. so ive had a shower and im sat curled up in my dressing gown while OH cooks tea for everyone, yum yum.


----------



## AshleyNichole

Doin well sitting at the park enjoying this weather! Finally I got a neg opk!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yay for the neg opk Ashley!! LOL Who would ever think we would say that?? Mycold is still kicking my hiney today and I have been laying around all day and thinking about calling out at work tomorrow but I can't rememeber who is scheduled tomorrow...ugh! THe weather is so beautiful here I want to feel good and go outside and play hahahaha


----------



## AshleyNichole

Yeah the OPK still had both lines but the control line was darker than the test finally...I keep having weird sharp pains on my left side down to my pelvic bone...


I hope u feel better Reeds!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I thought I had a cold but now I am not so sure..I do have a earache and lots of sinus congestion but my eyes are als watering and I am sneezing like crazy so....I just wish it would go away!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

maybe allergies?! i am a little stuffy too and sneezy...i wish this pain would go away it's really annoying me...argh!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Let's hope that pain is the spermy meeting eggy and doing some implantation!!:)


----------



## AshleyNichole

idk its prob 2 early to feel ne pain from that though right? :shrug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I think you are pretty intune with your body..so no I wouldn't think so.


----------



## spencerbear

Morning ladies

How are you all this morning?? 

Not much happening here, although i has a miserable 2 yr old who is having a tantrum every 5 mins, so think i will have a pounding headache by mid afternoon :dohh:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hey spencerbear...I have a 6 year old that had been a handful as well lately...I am thinking its the warm weather and he is getting outside and wearing hisself out and being super tired!! LOL. He goes to his dads this week so I get a break!! HAHA

NOthing new really with me either but I think I am going to O early and already trying to seduce the dh!!:)


----------



## AshleyNichole

I am right there with the 2 year old tantrums every 5 min all day long, by the end of the day my head is pounding....akkk.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hang in there girls..soon they will be off to school and so independant that they think they don't need you!!:(


----------



## xashleyx

i have a 3 and a 2 year old, always shouting and fighting!! i dont know what a clear head feels like lol! xx


----------



## spencerbear

I know what that feels like too Reeds, my eldest is 18 and i hardly see her these days. So trying to enjoy this one as much as possible, i just forgot how bad tantrums could be lol


----------



## violetchic

Yeah, I'm in the process of potty training my 3-year-old boy and it's a nightmare! And every time I think "And I want to do this again???!?!?!?!" hehe We must be crazy. But, yes, I do.

I hate the 2ww...I always read into my symptoms too much. Ugh. Too early yet, but I keep thinking, oh, this must be it!!!! Just have to distract myself, I guess. 

Take care all!


----------



## spencerbear

I hate it too.

Do you find yoruself noticing something and thinking i wonder if this means weve done it this month, only for the next to think, no i must not think about it too much. Im doing it almost constantly and then im telling myself that i not pregnant so i dont get disappointed but still find myself wondering....


i think im gonig mad :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am just a moody hag right now...I have to admit this is worse than it was when I was on clomid. I am not sure whats wrong with me...guess it could be the cold...UGH!!!!!!


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya girls, dropping in to say I may be re-joining you soon :( I started bleeding yesterday, it was pink. But all day today Ive had deep red blood. I've spent today in bed after getting back from the docs as I was told to rest, but doesn't seem to have done much good. I'm not exactly holding out much hope if Im honest. I have a scan booked for this Wednesday, but Im completely expecting the baby to be gone by then.

You may get me back lol :(

XxX


----------



## xashleyx

awww sweetie!! will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you, your little bubba is clinging on!! xxx :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Hun :)

I swear, I feel worse now than when me and my ex Broke up. I never thought my heart could break more than when that happened... But then, honestly, I never expected anything like this to happen. Spose I took it for granted. I feel like an idiot lol :( Like everytime I go to the toilet and Im still bleeding, I feel like Im flushing my baby down the loo. It sounds absolutely rediculous, and like I should be admitted heh... But can't help it. As much as I hear that it's natures way of fixing things it doesn't help.

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae I am so sorry huni. I hope all is okay. I will keep you in my prayers that everything turns out okay


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Reeds

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Kaede- is it bright red blood? I hope ur bubs is just trying to hold on tight...gl hun


----------



## xashleyx

Kaede351 said:


> Thanks Hun :)
> 
> I swear, I feel worse now than when me and my ex Broke up. I never thought my heart could break more than when that happened... But then, honestly, I never expected anything like this to happen. Spose I took it for granted. I feel like an idiot lol :( Like everytime I go to the toilet and Im still bleeding, I feel like Im flushing my baby down the loo. It sounds absolutely rediculous, and like I should be admitted heh... But can't help it. As much as I hear that it's natures way of fixing things it doesn't help.
> 
> XxX

it dont sound stupid at all sweetie!!! its still YOUR baby regardless of its size! i had a mc in march 07, was only 6 weeks but it still broke my heart! i was passing quite big clots which i knew was my baby and it was torture!! 

but anyhooo u will be fine!! :thumbup::flower: xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Girls do any of you get real moody around Ov time? I am such a hag right now and I am feeling so overwhelmed and helpless. My dh has been having some problems in the bedroom area and I am trying not to take it personally but its hard not too....we have always had a great sex life until recently. I don't know what to do or say to him as it feels like everything I say or sometimes don't say I get it wrong. I feel really hopeless


----------



## Kaede351

AshleyNichole- it isn't bright red, it's more dark red... Like period blood. The wierdest thing is, that nothing comes off on the pad hardly, but when I wipe there is loads of it! :(

xashleyx- Ive only had one very small clot, but plenty of mucousy deep red blood. I really duno what to do! If i go to A&E they'll probably just end up sending me home, but I hate myself gor just sitting here and trying to wait it out. I keep trying to persuade myself it will be like my period last month. I had only 1 day of really heavy bleeding then spotting for like 10 days. But Im onto my second day of red blood, so that comfort is out the window.

Also, my mum, aunty and DH think I should call my boss and ask for some time off next Monday,Tuesday + Wednesday until I have my scan lunchtihe Wednesday. But as much as I agree that I should be resting, the distraction would be a very welcome one. Just dong know what to do for the best :(

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

Keade you need to rest. I know that just makes it all you think about it more(Ive been there). But it is what is best for you right now. Im really sorry you have to go through this worry but all could be ok.

:hugs: to you


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks spencer hun. 

Thanks to all of you gorgeous ladies :hugs: strange thing is, although the ladies in first tri are nice, I don't feel like some of them are as supportive as the ladies on TTC :)

XxX


----------



## Firedancer41

Kaede, you're in my thoughts and prayers...:hugs:

If it will make you feel better going to A & E, then I would go...


----------



## hopefully2

Kaede

I bled through pretty much my whole first pregnancy and have a diva asleep upstairs to show for it!
I did go to the A&E every time it changed colour, consistancy, got heavier etc so i would def advise going in to get checked out xx


----------



## AshleyNichole

So sorry kaede....I had bleeding with my son the first 3 months it was a hemotoma near my placenta....I would go get checked out to put ur mind at ease....they should do a scan if ur bleeding....:hugs:


----------



## rai

@Kaede,
So sorry to hear about what you are going through. I agree with your family, try to rest right now. Also, like the other ladies said if it makes you feel better going to A&E, then you should . :hugs::hugs:


----------



## rai

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Girls do any of you get real moody around Ov time? I am such a hag right now and I am feeling so overwhelmed and helpless. My dh has been having some problems in the bedroom area and I am trying not to take it personally but its hard not too....we have always had a great sex life until recently. I don't know what to do or say to him as it feels like everything I say or sometimes don't say I get it wrong. I feel really hopeless

Is it due to the pressure or performing around OV time or does he just feel as if it is not romantic anymore?? Or is it that he is just taking longer to release than normal...Try talking to him to find out what's wrong. Maybe you can say something like "Baby, let me know if there is anything I can do to make it feel better for you" or something like that... If it is the pressure of having BD around OV time, then I would suggest not telling him when that time is or talking too much about your fertility symptoms with him (you can always talk to us :) ). Otherwise, try to set the mood, wear lingerie, flowers, music, cook dinner (always work with my dh), etc. Try to do some things to stimulate him more down there.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

rai said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Girls do any of you get real moody around Ov time? I am such a hag right now and I am feeling so overwhelmed and helpless. My dh has been having some problems in the bedroom area and I am trying not to take it personally but its hard not too....we have always had a great sex life until recently. I don't know what to do or say to him as it feels like everything I say or sometimes don't say I get it wrong. I feel really hopeless
> 
> Is it due to the pressure or performing around OV time or does he just feel as if it is not romantic anymore?? Or is it that he is just taking longer to release than normal...Try talking to him to find out what's wrong. Maybe you can say something like "Baby, let me know if there is anything I can do to make it feel better for you" or something like that... If it is the pressure of having BD around OV time, then I would suggest not telling him when that time is or talking too much about your fertility symptoms with him (you can always talk to us :) ). Otherwise, try to set the mood, wear lingerie, flowers, music, cook dinner (always work with my dh), etc. Try to do some things to stimulate him more down there.Click to expand...

I am not sure what the problem is anymore. I know when he wants to dtd whether I am in the mood or not it gets done. I have stopped talking to him about my fertitlity symptoms but this month he found my opks in the bathroom draw(he never usually looks in) and started telling me how I am obsessing and its freaking crazy I have to do all this to try to have a baby. TO me that sounds like a man who really doesn't want this. So needless to say there is no possible way I will get preggo this month. The stress had got to us and I have left for now. Til we can figure out how to communitcate or call it quits. I have done everything I know to do to make this easy on him...Good luck girls!


----------



## AshleyNichole

Reeds sorry hun...so u moved out? :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes he is at wrok right now and I am gathering some things for my oldest daughter and I to leave for a bit. Not sure for how long. I do love him and I don't want to be without him but I am very angry and hurt


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, I'm so sorry Reeds :( I hope everything turns out okay for you!!!

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

Sorry to hear that Reeds, i really hope you manage to sort it out. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## AshleyNichole

Sorry reeds, I hope everything works out for the best hun!!


So how is everyone else doing any symptoms? I woke up yesterday to brush my teeth and my gums were sore, and then last night when I brushed they bled really bad...


----------



## Firedancer41

Ashley, me too!! I was surprised because I am a faithful flosser, my gums NEVER hurt nor bleed.
I've also had some strange and vivid dreams the last few days...


----------



## AshleyNichole

me too fire! It's weird...well here's to hoping!


Kaede- how are u doing hun?


----------



## rai

@ Reed: If this is your husband, then I would definitely encourage you to try to stay and work it out. Now, I know I don't know the whole situation, but please try too keep the lines of communication open between the two of you. Now, maybe your husband is like me (stubborn) and in that case it's hard for us to admit that we are afraid and may have made a mistake. Try to talk to him to get to the root of the matter. Maybe he is scared about not being able to have a baby. You have had a child before and if it seems like yall are having problems, he might be scared that it is because of him. Maybe he is expressing his fears by trying to transfer them on you. 
How long have you been ttc? Has it been more than a year? If so, maybe it would be better to take a break. If it's been a realtively short time (less than 6 months), maybe you can show him books (like what to expect when expecting) and websites that actually reccomends females chart and use OPKs. Show him that you are not obsessing, but that you are trying to be efficient and prepared. Technology has advanced in so many ways, and one of those ways is through the use of tools such as OPKs. I actually asked my husband did he want us to use OPKs or just try without them, and he said let's use the OPKs if they can help us get it done quicker. 

This is the 1st month that my husband and I have been ttc, and I can already see how ttc for a long time can be stressful. I went to bed last week crying because we couldn't make love on the day before my Ov date. My hubby was sore from us dtd the weeks prior (which I blame myself for since i was really randy) and I was upset at him even though I knew it wasn't like he wasnt intentionally trying to prevent it. So yes, perhaps we are too focused on the end-product and not the process...but as a woman this is an exteremely sensitive and personal issue for us, so I think its natural (sorry if I babbled on at the end)


----------



## rai

No new symptoms for me...I don't "feel" pregant though :(


----------



## AshleyNichole

Well I looked closer to my gum looks like an ulcer so guess thsts y they hurt n.bled guess I'm out...


----------



## charlene09

Im with you :)


----------



## Kaede351

I'm ok thanks Ashley. I've told my boss I'm not going to be in until after my scan. I just pray to god that everything is ok! The bleeding has been very light today compared to the last 2 days... so maybe it's a good thing and everything will be ok? I've not passed any big clots... just blood. I'm so confused and I still have another 2 1/2 days to wait and find out :( I can't imagine going back to TTC now I've come this far. But I guess DH and I will have to deal with it when we come to it. And I know you beautiful ladies will be here to give me some warm fuzzies no matter what :hugs: :)

Anyway, I'm off to bed now. Feeling reeeeally tired. Night girls :)

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Rai thank you for the advice. Yes i am still speaking with him and we text back and forth. I had a tubal reversal in April 09 and we have been ttc since then. I actually had a period right after my revrsal so we actually got to start that month. He has had a SA done and he was good. So at this point it is me or just bad timing. I had been on clomid for 7 cycles and metformin. I stopped them this month. He told me after my first chemical him being the only one to share with that when I was talking to him about it was getting close to Ov time it was rough and he felt pressurd so we decided that I would do it on my own. So I found this website in Dec and been with you ladies since. I really love him and we have been through so much. I believe in a week or so we will have this sorted and continue to ttc or take a break. But I don't want to lose my husband in the process. 

Kaedea so glad your feeling better. Hang in there hunni. 

How is everyone else??


----------



## charlene09

Fine thankyou , Just bit stressed out with all the TTC business it takes forever.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

yes it does dear!!


----------



## charlene09

How long have you been TTC now hun ? xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Almost a year. Been trying since April 09. HOw about you? I had a tubal reversal


----------



## charlene09

6 Months.
Came off Cerazette In october xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I really hope this is your month dear!!!


----------



## charlene09

Thankyou .. Right back at you


----------



## spencerbear

Nothing new to report here Reeds, no symptoms. So just sat awaiting the arrival of AF this weekend coming.


----------



## AshleyNichole

Nothin here...


----------



## CandyApple19

my Af due 23rd, might test then instead of the 26th  LOl :D


----------



## Kaede351

Don't give up if you haven't got any symptoms!! I didn't have any when I got my bfp the other week :)

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Lol thanks kaede...I just feel like I'm not tho coz I always have symptoms... :(


----------



## spencerbear

How are all you ladies today???

Im not too well running a temp and feeling generally grotty, think Reeds passed her germs to me through here lol


----------



## AshleyNichole

Hope u feel better spencer! No symptoms here still... :(


----------



## sahrene1978

Ok the past few days I feel like I am a bit swollen in the tummy area and it feels almost sore down low by my pelvic bone? I don't ever feel this way when I am going to start my period.. Anyone else feels this way??

Oh and tons of cm!


----------



## AshleyNichole

Well ladies...just did a frer 6 days earlier and faint :bfp: wow!


----------



## sahrene1978

Congrats ashley!!!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

Thanks sahrene! :dust: to all! I will still hang around tho...got to make sure my lines get darker...af isn't due til next tues so....


----------



## Kaede351

Omg!!!!!! I knewwwwww it Ash!!!!!! Yay! Typical, you're about to join 1st Tri as I'm more than likely heading back to TTC lol :(

If all is fine with my scan on Wednesday we can be bump buddies 

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Kae I am thinking positive thoughts for you!!! I hope we get to be bump buddies!! Can't wait for your scan, how is the bleeding going?


----------



## AshleyNichole

so i dont even kno when I o'd because obviously it was not last week if I am already getting a :bfp: then right? weird...and DH and I only had sex 3 times this month before getting my :bfp:


----------



## Kaede351

Hmmm, the doc will go from your last period anyway. THen when you get your dating scan they will tell you exactly.

Bleeding has pretty much stopped today. But that's not exactly reassuring tbh. Idont FEEL pregnant? Will see tomorrow 

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Yeah, I have no called doctor yet, I don't think I will until I am about 6wks or so....I don't feel pregnant either yet...Just slight AF like cramps...I will retest when AF is actually due next Tues to check my lines and make sure it's really real...


----------



## Kaede351

Ha, yeah! I think Ive done about 20 tests in total since I got my bfp XD but I thik that was mainly to see if the line was still there while I was bleeding. The line was still there this morning, but it was very faint... I'm hoping it's just a crap test (it was acheap one from the pound shop). But like I said, tomorrow will tell.

I'm soooo excited for youuuu!!!!! Yay! Lol. It really has cheered me up :D

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations Ashley x

Hope everything is ok for you tomorrow kaede x

Strange i felt so bad last night and this morning im ok again, really weird!!!
Just wish this last week would hurry up and end....


----------



## AshleyNichole

Kaede what time is ur appt tom? I don't know our time difference....its 735am right now here...


----------



## spencerbear

After no symptoms for days, today I feel sicky and my cm now has snot like bits in it. Probably just my body playing tricks on me. Sometimes this ttc business is really confusing :shrug:


----------



## violetchic

Hi All! Congrats on the BFP Ashley and my thoughts for you, Kae!

I broke down and did a VERY early test this weekend...BFN, no surprise. I knew it would be, but I'm weak I tell you!

Been having lots of possible symptoms - breasts are sore, had some focal sharp pain in abdomen on one side (implantation?), sore back (like I usually have before period), very tired (almost fell asleep at 7:45 the other day!), and very emotional. These were all days 4-7 dpo (my estimated day, since I had trouble with my OPKs and don't temp). Usually my period symptoms come later... so I'm optimistic. 

let me ask you all this though --- today, while walking to the bathroom, I had a fairly moderate gush of CM... was very watery. This is NOT typical for me at all. Anyone have thoughts about this? I'm wondering if I should take an OPK? It wasn't sticky or egg whitey though. My cycles have been a bit irregular since stopping the pill in Nov. I'm on CD 28, but have had on average 35 day cycles recently. So, AF, by that calculation, shouldn't be due until 3/24. Thanks!


----------



## Kaede351

You're about 4 hours behind us I think Ash... it was 11.35 here when you said it was 7.35 there lol. It's 4.21 here now. My appointment is at 1.45pm... about 9.45am?! (My maths isn't that great lmao ;))

XxX


----------



## rai

AshleyNichole said:


> DH and I only had sex 3 times this month before getting my :bfp:

That gives me hope. DH and I only bded about 2 times around my fertile times.


----------



## rai

AshleyNichole said:


> Well ladies...just did a frer 6 days earlier and faint :bfp: wow!

How many dpo were you when you got the positive? Also, how many days were you till your AF was expected when you got the frer.


----------



## rai

I did a test this morning (I'm 8dpo). It was negative. :(


----------



## charlene09

congrats Ashley x


----------



## AshleyNichole

thanks charlene!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

rai said:


> AshleyNichole said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies...just did a frer 6 days earlier and faint :bfp: wow!
> 
> How many dpo were you when you got the positive? Also, how many days were you till your AF was expected when you got the frer.Click to expand...



I am not sure how many dpo I was...but my AF is not due until 23rd of March. So got a :bfp: on CD 20. :dust:


----------



## AshleyNichole

well GL kaede can't wait to hear!


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks! I'm soooo so nervous now :( Been begging for tomorrow to come quickly, and now I don't know if Im ready to hear what they're going to tell me... I'm scared stiff it's gona be bad news :S 

But I'm trying to be optimistic... Have promised myself a treat for baba if it's good news, a treat for myself if it's bad news. So yeah. Either way Im having some retail therapy after the scan haha.

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

I'm anxious for u.....wish we were in the same country so u could text me lol!


----------



## AshleyNichole

I haven't even told dh I am pregnant...since we were not really trying and not protecting...hmph...


----------



## rai

AshleyNichole said:


> I haven't even told dh I am pregnant...since we were not really trying and not protecting...hmph...

When and how will you tell him?


----------



## AshleyNichole

Not sure might wait til easter pending I'm not sick by then hoping I don't get sick at all....


----------



## MrsJA

OMG... congratulations Ashley!!!

I haven't logged on for ages and just read this now - I'm soooo excited for you!!!

Reeds, really sorry to hear about the problems with your DH. This TTC thing can be really hard on relationships. I hope it all works out for you.

Kaede, I am also sending all my positive energy your way for the appointment today.

I've been a bit quiet the last few weeks - I found the last cycle really hard, but I'm back on my game again now, and feeling positive!

Off to see the fertility guy next week - can't wait to get started on our first IUI.

Lots of love to all xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Well... I feel really sick this morning, although I'm pretty sure it isn't morning sickness >.< I'm really nervous... I bet 1.45 comes round really slowly! :(

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Well Kaede I am guessing ur at ur appt! Can't wait to hear the results...[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## spencerbear

Im really hoping evrything is ok for you today kaede. Hopefully your now out doing shopping for a little bean x


----------



## AshleyNichole

spencer how r u doing? test yet?


----------



## spencerbear

No, im doing welll with resisting, so far. But backache and achey tummy started mid morning, so im thinking AF is on her way. So it will be onto cycle 10 for me, sometimes i really hate this rollercoater ride :cry:

And to make it worse im sat here hoping the phone rings to offer me a job i went for on monday


----------



## maggiemoo

Congrats Ashley! I'm totally jumping in here after a long time away. Ashley - looks like were due for AF on the same day 3/23/10. You are giving me hope to test early. What is a frer test?


----------



## rai

maggiemoo said:


> What is a frer test?

It's the name of a brand of hpt: *F*irst *R*esponse *E*arly *R*esult


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ashley..I am gone for a bit and you get a BFP oh yay!!! WOOOHHOOO so happy for you!!

Kae your in my thoughts today. Hope all is well for you dear.

HOw is everyone else this month?

I am back but not really ttc...we are just going to let be what will be. We are going to be fine. Lots of talking and working through it all. Trying to start a family is rough!! LOL. I have no idea where I am in my cycle other than what my ticker says but AF should be here on the 26th...then I am back on board!! Good luck ladies. And thanks for all the advice and support from you all


----------



## AshleyNichole

Wb reeds thanks!


----------



## AshleyNichole

Kaede where r u..........


----------



## spencerbear

Welcome Reeds, glad you got things sorted out. I agree this ttc business is rough on both of you. Us for wanting to try and catch that egg and getting the timing right. Them for the pressure they must feel they are under. I can be quite bad if i think we havent timed it right and have even been known to sulk (would only ever admit that on this forum). Then when AF shows just sit and cry, wish i could control myself a bit more, but want it so so much.


----------



## spencerbear

Starting to worry where kaede is now........


----------



## AshleyNichole

Me too spencer :-(


----------



## mazee71

I came here looking for Kaede too - so hoping all was well with scan


----------



## spencerbear

So were we........


----------



## AshleyNichole

Still nothing??? Hmmm... :-(


----------



## rai

FX crossed for Kaede... 
She's just probably too busy to check in..


----------



## AshleyNichole

Well hope 2 c somethin tmw....fx


----------



## spencerbear

Morning ladies

How are you all today?

ive resisted testing for another morning (quite proud of myself, showing this much restraint). AF will arrive anytime from Saturday, so not much longer to wait.....


----------



## ladymilly

hi girls. when is the earliest i could test? i hate waiting :wacko:im due to test monday or tuesday


----------



## AshleyNichole

gl spencer! 


lady i tested on 3.15 and got a faint :bfp:
and AF is not due til 3.23. GL!


----------



## AshleyNichole

Kaede where are u?!!? :(


----------



## spencerbear

Im out this month miserable witch got me early.

Still not moaning as i did get a phone call offering me the job i went for, so im really pleased. Going to ntnp for a couple of months.


----------



## sahrene1978

No more testing for me til next week.Started to get a sore throat last night and it is still there. I had some twinges last night and my nipples are super sensitive but my boobs aren't sore. Oh I dont like this waiting..


----------



## Firedancer41

sahrene1978 said:


> No more testing for me til next week.Started to get a sore throat last night and it is still there. I had some twinges last night and my nipples are super sensitive but my boobs aren't sore. Oh I dont like this waiting..

I cannot STAND the waiting, and this is only cycle #2 for me!! I never have any *signs* when I am pregnant, aside from being really tired, but I can be really tired and NOT preggo as well. Auuugghhhhh!!!!!:hissy:


----------



## sahrene1978

Firedancer41 said:


> sahrene1978 said:
> 
> 
> No more testing for me til next week.Started to get a sore throat last night and it is still there. I had some twinges last night and my nipples are super sensitive but my boobs aren't sore. Oh I dont like this waiting..
> 
> I cannot STAND the waiting, and this is only cycle #2 for me!! I never have any *signs* when I am pregnant, aside from being really tired, but I can be really tired and NOT preggo as well. Auuugghhhhh!!!!!:hissy:Click to expand...



I know it is maddening! What makes it worse is my job is very slow right now so I have way to much time to think and the days seem to go by so slow......

It feels like eternity since my hubby said yes to trying to have another child yet it really has only been a couple of months. He is so relaxed about it..Hmph..


----------



## reedsgirl1138

No news from Kae....mmm I hope all is okay sweetie. 

HOw is everyone else today?? Ashley any more test and did you post the test you took for us to feast on eyes on your BFP???


----------



## spencerbear

Nothing from kaede. Wishing i had given her my number now. Really hope all is ok x


How are you Reeds?

Oh and what are we going to do next month when ashley has gone.....where will we chat? lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Spence I am good!!:) Hubby and I are on a break...we hit a real rough patch but we are now on the same page. I know I am really worried about Kae..FX all is okay. I think we will still be able to chat here...unless one of start a new thread. How is your month so far? Where are you in you cycle?


----------



## spencerbear

Started AF today ut im surprisingly ok with this and not crying my eyes out like normal. Might have something to do with getting a phone call this morning about a job i wanted. 

So because of this i will be ntnp, just long enough to get all my benefits in place for maternity :happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Congrats on the new job!! What do you do?? 

I am actually excited that my hubby and I are talking about me quiting my job for less stress. I run a Murphy USA(gas station) and I have been there 3 years and its just gets more and more stressful lately...


----------



## spencerbear

I used to run apetrol station over here. I know what you mean about stress. I am full trained and experienced in retail management but wanted a career change.

So i have got a job with a private care home. Was really lucky to find it and they obviously liked me as i have no experience but its something i wanted to do for a while. So back to basics and no stress for me :happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

How crazy I use to do home health before I took the station job...I was ready for a change from it. What will you be doing??


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya girls, things aren't great. The docs think it might be ectopic seeing as how my womb is in a completely non-pregnant state. But there definately IS a pregnancy because my HCG level is up... but we jsut don't know WHERE it is. I have a blob on my left fallopian tube... so that is what is making them think it's ectopic. I spent last night in hospital (first time ever for anything I've had to be in hospital), and I have to go back tomorrow for more bloods.

They said that if my hormone level has doubled then it's more likely to be a normal pregnancy but I'm just earlier than I thought (which makes sense... because from my dates I only ovulated about 3 weeks ago)... if it stays the same then it's probably ectopic... if it's gone down then I've lost the baby. But it's just waiting now. 

In the mean time I've been told I have open access to the ward I was on last night if anything goes wrong (if, for example, it IS ectopic and something goes wrong... i.e. it ruptures)

This took me completley by surprise... I prepared myself for to be told I'd miscarried... but not for this :( 

But... until I get those bloods back tomorrow then I just don't know :shrug: I'm feeling... wierdly... okay about it though. At least now I know (kinda) what's happening... and if it IS ectopic I know my options... although neither of them sound very appealing to me. Makes me think "abortion" :cry:

Thanks for all of your support ladies. You really are legends! I will update you when I know what is happening. but FX'd it's just a VERY early pregnancy and all is ok :-S

Love you girlies. I'm going to have a nap... I have had more spotting, and if it turns to fresh blood I have to go back into hospital for more observations. Talk to you soon. Spencer I will inbox you my mobile number so I can let you know so you can tell everyone else :)

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae so glad you checked in and FX that it is just sooner than everyone thinks. xxx Your in my prayers.


----------



## spencerbear

they have 3 units.... 1 is dementia and the others are just due to age. While im training they will see which area i best fit into and that will be the unit i work on. She was saying they have a great and stable team. She hasnt had to recruit in nearly 4 years and only reason they are recruiting now is because they have more beds. Each unit is small only 8 -12 beds and there is a team of 6 per unit. Its days only as well which is great


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Days is great!! I loved working with the elderly but found myself getting too attached so when I lost one it was really hard for me. I really hope you enjoy it


----------



## spencerbear

Great to hear from you kaede. Really hoping its just an early pregnancy and your dates are wrong. As soon as i get your number ill text you mine x


----------



## AshleyNichole

Kaede glad 2 hear from u...I hope its just early...and the blob could b a cyst...I always have cysts on my ovaries when preg but urs u said was on ur tube but fx! Ill be stalking u to see abt ur bloods tmw hun...


----------



## sahrene1978

Kae - Thanks for updating us. I am sure your brain must be going a mile a second but just try to relax and rest. You will know soon enough.. I have my fingers crossed for you..

Sahrene


----------



## AshleyNichole

I thought w ectopic u would have severe pain....my mom did....


----------



## Kaede351

It might just be too early for it to be painful. I mean I have got a slight pain on my left side (where they saw the blob), but it's not severe. It's more like an achy period type (possbly ovulation type?) pain. And it's ignorable... more like a background pain that is more annoying that hurting... I don't think that made ANY sense WHATsoever lol.

It isn't a cyst. I asked the consultant person what the chances of it being a cyst was and she said nil... so it's either ectopic or something worse...

I'm feeling okay about this tbh. I just want for everything to be okay and make sure everything inside is ok for having a baby next time :) If everything works out this time then fantastic!! If not... well, we can try again :) We did it once, we can do it again!

Although I will be having a talk with DH's 3rd leg, telling his little swimmers to not be QUITE so eager next time and let the egg float all the way down XD

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Well I hope its nothin hun and its just early....when do u get ur results?


----------



## Kaede351

well, bloods get taken tomorrow at 2pm... 48 hours after the last ones. Hopefully we will get the results before everything shuts down for the weekend. If not will be on monday.

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Ooo wat were ur first bloods? They can't get a stat on ur blood work so its back in 4 hrs?


----------



## charlene09

Anyone want to Be TTC buddies, My AF is due 23rd march if that helps :)


----------



## Kaede351

my first bloods came back as 900 and something... which to me sounds rediculously low...? If it has doubled then the baby (SHOULD) be fine. If it's stayed the same it's ectopic and if it's gone down I've lost it... so at least I know what I'm looking for 

I just want all of this over now. I want everything to be normal again... be it with a bean or without a bean. I sound horrible, but I need to go back to normal :(

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

900 at how many dpo do you know? :hugs:


----------



## AshleyNichole

charlene, AF was due here 3/23 but I have already gotten my :bfp: as u can see :lol: u have any symptoms?


----------



## rai

So I officially believe it now.. These tests were taken today at 11dpo, I was expecting AF in 3 more days (March 22):



:wohoo:


----------



## AshleyNichole

Yay rai so when is ur edd?


----------



## spencerbear

I know what you mean kaede about it needing to be over one way or the other. It is the hanging around that kills you..... I also dont think you sound horrible, more for your own sanity.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Well, I'm back to stay guys. My hormones have gone down to 600 and something... I knew 900 was too low. I was 23dpo when I had that test done. 

But I don't know if everything has come away or what has happened. I haven't passed anything that looked like it could have been a miscarriage so far... I suppose I'll have to wait for a period before we can start TTC properly again. I have to go back to the hospital on sunday for more bloods to make sure they aren't creeping back up again (apparently they do that with ectopics sometimes). Just to make sure.

I'm completely bummed. But I knew there was something wrong. I knew when I didn't get morning sickness there was something wrong. I'm naturally a sicky person anyway... so it was just kinda natural I should get morning sickness... but apart from a couple of times I felt a little bit queasy I had nothing. Just my boobs got bigger (sadly they have to get smaller again now :()

I'm trying to be positive though and I haven't cried yet... I don't know whether I should or just try and stay brave. I'm sure I'll have an emotional breakdown at work when I have to explain what has happened to my boss... but I really don't want to be sad. I want to thank my little bean for giving me hope and the knowledge that I CAN get pregnant. I just hope he looks after his little bro/sis when I get pregnant next time :)

Loves to all you ladies, thanks for being so supportive through all of this.

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

Ah kaede i am sorry for your loss. Thinking of you hunni x

We are here if you need us. Just cry if you feel you want to :hugs:


----------



## AshleyNichole

Sorry kaede :hugs:


----------



## sahrene1978

Sorry kaede..My heart goes out to u.. I am sure it feels better to know what is going on and it is out of your hands now... Grieve and then move forward. We know there is a sticky bean in your future so dont worry..


----------



## MrsJA

Awww kaede, so sorry honey. I think it's good to cry.
I think you are doing an amazing job, you have been so strong and so positive.
Really hoping that you get a sticky bean next - I'm sure you will.
:hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks everyone... I just want to get back on the horse now (so to speak ) But I don't know if I should wait to have a normal period first or what to do... I don't know if everything has come out, and I don't think they are going to give me another scan to check. I will try and remember to ask when I go in on sunday for my follow up bloods.

Seriously though... you should see the state of my arm. I have no veins on my left arm, and only 1 decent one on my right arm. It already had a bruise on it from the bloods they took on wednesday and they had to go through th ebruise to get bloods again today >.< They'll have to again no sunday to get the next lot.

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Kaede I am the same no veins it sucks....fxd crossed for u babe! I don't have ne symptoms yet except I'm sooooo tired....


----------



## Kaede351

Yeah, I felt like that thd first week, then it all disappeared. Wait til ur boobs start growing ... It's hellish lol. Too bad mine will shrink back down now :( was actually nearly over filling my C cups lol

XxX


----------



## Nixilix

Hi, i know i've not been part of this thred but hug to kaede and congrats to the bfps


----------



## AshleyNichole

I hope it doesn't happen 2 me kaede :-(


----------



## Kaede351

I'm sure it won't hun :) Sorry to scare you!!! I'm sure everything will be fine for you :D 

Just ignore me... I'm still in a little bit of a tizwoz about it all... 

XxX


----------



## charlene09

AshleyNichole said:


> charlene, AF was due here 3/23 but I have already gotten my :bfp: as u can see :lol: u have any symptoms?

Just spotting today :S and headaches, and sore teeth thats all x


----------



## ladymilly

so sorry kaede :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

well im testing on monday but have been feeling like AF is on the way :cry: i hate waiting to test :nope:


----------



## sahrene1978

So I was way off on thinking I O'd early this month but FF kept updating me and I am finally got all my high temps so I now am only 3 dpo.. So I have to wait til the 31st to test.. 

Fx for everyone!!


----------



## MrsJA

Morning guys, hope everyone is good today.

So I'm day 29 of what's (usually) about a 45 day cycle. I'd expect to be ov'ing around now except there is no sign of EWCM.

I thought I saw some EWCM around day 14 which is totally unheard of for me, so we bd'd just in case. 

I keep wondering if maybe I ov'd early. My boobs are really sore, which is standard PMS symptom for me, so maybe the witch is around the corner. Or maybe I'm going to ov late this cycle. So annoying having an irregular cycle, you never know what's going on!

Do any of you guys get sore boobs *before* you ov?
:shrug:


----------



## AshleyNichole

Charlene is it brown or pink? Kaede I hope it doesn't coz I don't feel my boobs hurt at all...I'm just sooooo tired I could fall over


----------



## Kaede351

Think positive Ash :) I bet you everything is going to be absolutely perfect for you :) Not everybody will get all of the symptoms.

XxX


----------



## jellybeans

im testing on the 24th!


----------



## charlene09

AshleyNichole said:


> Charlene is it brown or pink? Kaede I hope it doesn't coz I don't feel my boobs hurt at all...I'm just sooooo tired I could fall over

Bright Red! :wacko:


----------



## AshleyNichole

Ahh charlene :-(


----------



## charlene09

Why Ahhh ? xxx


----------



## memes12

So sorry for your loss Kaede. :(

Congrats on the new bfp's!

I have been MIA. My son and I have been sick with the flu and I ended up getting a bladder infection. Taking antibiotics and haven't bd'd since last month! Oh well, on to next month I suppose!

GL everyone else!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

Gl memes! Glad u feel better!


----------



## Kaede351

Been to the hospital AGAIN today for MORE bloods lol. I think they should give me a personalised nurse!! The bruis on my arm is now REDICULOUS, and it hurt like a biatch... I actually nearly cried lol. Normally I'm quite good.

Still haven't had my question about how I would know everything has come away answered. I have to wait until tomorrow apparently.I always seem to be "waiting until tomorrow" and quite frankly I'm getting a bit sick of it lol. I just want answers!

Ah well, guess you can tell I'm in a bad mood today 

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Gl kae.....:-( I'm having burning sides of my bbs that's abt my only symptom besides fatigue n thirsty all the time...


----------



## spencerbear

How are all you ladies today?


----------



## hopefully2

Really can't believe i'm typing this and my time has come........ I GOT MY BFP TODAY!!!!
In total shock


----------



## AshleyNichole

Congrats! We can b bump buddies lol r u having ne symptoms


----------



## charlene09

Congrats :D xxx


----------



## hopefully2

Had heartburn earlier in the week that got me a bit suspicious and if its possible to have baby brain this early on... i have it!! Keep putting phone in fridge, milk in washing machine etc!!!
Nothing else yet!


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations hopefully x


----------



## charlene09

Oo ive had heartburn lately, and spotting.
Might be the same outcome as you Hopefully xx


----------



## hopefully2

OOh sounds promising for you, keep us informed :thumbup:


----------



## charlene09

Will doo :) Felt abit sicky today, and feel so heavy for some reason, saying that though ive not stopped eating all day, Ive had 2 sunday roasts!!
Going to buy a test on sunday xx


----------



## AshleyNichole

Hopefully I have bb brain already 2 lol.....charlene has the spotting stopped?


----------



## MrsJA

Congratulations hopefully!!! How long were you guys trying before you got your BFP??

I've decided I'm going to test tomorrow. It's stupid I'm sure. I mean I've never had a 30 day cycle, I shouldn't even be thinking about testing yet.

It's just that it seems like I have already ov'ed (weird for me this early) and my bb's are out of control!

I'm supposed to see the IVF guy tomorrow so I feel like I need to make sure I'm not pregnant before I see him. Otherwise it's a bit of a waste of money hey? lol...

Stay tuned ladies. I do think maybe I have finally gone mad though!:wacko:


----------



## hopefully2

We were 6 months trying but i would say the last 4 were serious efforts where i couldn't fault our "efforts". It was our first month trying the SMEP plan though and i also drank more water, cut caffeine and took EPO. I really think the SMEP worked well for us as its a much more relaxed approach and as everyone harps on "relax and it'll happen" (so easier said than done!)

Will be looking forward to hearing about your testing, just keep open mind that it may be too early if you get a negative :thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Congrats Hopefully!! THat is great news. BUt I must be a bit dense as I have no idea what the "SMEP" plan is. Can you share? I have been ttc for a year now(almost).


----------



## hopefully2

Thanks reeds,

SMEP is sperm meets egg plan, here's how they describe it...
Short Version:

"Try" every other night starting Day 8 
Buy 10 ovulation predictor kit sticks 
Begin ovulation testing on Day 10 
When test is positive, "try" that night, plus two additional nights in a row 
Skip one night, then do one last "try" 
Take a home pregnancy test 15 days after your ovulation test was positive, if your period has not begun 
If your ovulation test never goes positive, continue "trying" every other night until Day 35, then do a pregnancy test if your period has not begun. 
Statistics coming in from women who write me show that about 40% of post-miscarriage women will get pregnant on the first try if they are faithful to the plan, about double the number of the normal population who are not on the plan. This assumes, of course, that you waited for a normal cycle to begin after your loss, and did not begin trying before having a period after a miscarriage. Many women do not ovulate in that first cycle. 

There is also a thread on here trying out the plan and the first 2 of us to test have gotten bfp's so i'm in love with this plan!!!
Hope it might bring you some luck xx


----------



## Kaede351

Congrats Hopefully :)

I'm so glad so many of you are getting your bfps! And hopefully I won't be far behind you... and next time it will stick!!! :)

XxX


----------



## hopefully2

Kaede351 said:


> Congrats Hopefully :)
> 
> I'm so glad so many of you are getting your bfps! And hopefully I won't be far behind you... and next time it will stick!!! :)
> 
> XxX

Kaede you're a great member of the thread and are due some serious luck, i'll be watching to see you get your sticky bean xx


----------



## rai

hopefully2 said:


> Really can't believe i'm typing this and my time has come........ I GOT MY BFP TODAY!!!!
> In total shock

Congrats on the :bfp:!! : What test did you use?


Ladies, this is our week!! Let's see some double lines. :)


----------



## hopefully2

Used an internet cheapie first and there was a barely visable, is it there is it not line. Wasn't going to test again for few days but hubbie went down and bought clearblue digital test and that gave me 1-2 weeks pregnant! In shock is an understatement, just hoping its a lucky roll for a few of us on this thread x


----------



## rai

hopefully2 said:


> Thanks reeds,
> 
> SMEP is sperm meets egg plan, here's how they describe it...
> Short Version:
> 
> "Try" every other night starting Day 8
> Buy 10 ovulation predictor kit sticks
> Begin ovulation testing on Day 10
> When test is positive, "try" that night, plus two additional nights in a row
> Skip one night, then do one last "try"
> Take a home pregnancy test 15 days after your ovulation test was positive, if your period has not begun
> If your ovulation test never goes positive, continue "trying" every other night until Day 35, then do a pregnancy test if your period has not begun.
> Statistics coming in from women who write me show that about 40% of post-miscarriage women will get pregnant on the first try if they are faithful to the plan, about double the number of the normal population who are not on the plan. This assumes, of course, that you waited for a normal cycle to begin after your loss, and did not begin trying before having a period after a miscarriage. Many women do not ovulate in that first cycle.
> 
> There is also a thread on here trying out the plan and the first 2 of us to test have gotten bfp's so i'm in love with this plan!!!
> Hope it might bring you some luck xx

The plan seems very reasonable. My only caution is it seems to be based on a 28 day cycle. My cycle is only 25-26 days, and I OV on CD 10 this month (it as my first month of ttc, so I didn't use opk any other times..my cycle is very regular though). So if I used this plan, I might have missed the peak days, since it wants you to start testing at CD 10. However, i did get my bfp this month. I started using opks from CD8, got a pos on CD9 and we BD on CD 10 and CD 11 (i.e., on OV day and 1dpo). Actually, I did do an OPK on CD10 and it was neg, so I would have missed the surge if I used the SMEP without adjusting it. We were planning to BD more, but it didn't work out that way.. 

Anyways, just wanted to know if ladies adjust the SMEP to account for their cycles. I was actually planning to use it on the next cycle if I didn't get preggo.


----------



## rai

@Mrs. JA: My boobs (well nipples only) used to get really sensitive. I never really kept track of when it happened so I don't know if it was associated with the onset of ovulation or the onset of menstrual flow.


----------



## hopefully2

Hey rai,

Yeah i was somewhat the same as my last few cycles have only been 26 days so i used opks according to instuctions on my clearblue ovulation kit, i think it said for 26 day cycle start using opks at 8 days. So yeah i adjusted it for my own cycle and bingo this was our month thankfully.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HOpefully thanks for the advice! I love that plan and we will be trying that next month..since we will be back in the swing of it and maybe I will get a BFP before my appt with the FS. That would be awesome.


----------



## hopefully2

Everything crossed 4 u x


----------



## AshleyNichole

Well I went to apply 4 insurance today and they r 3 months behind so guess I won't b in the doctors til 4 months


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh no Ashley. They won't see you and back bill it. That is awful. Guess you have told your dh your preggo??


----------



## AshleyNichole

Nope they wont see my unless I have the damn card in my hand the only place I can go is the effin e.r. ugh im sooo annoyed. Yeah I told him the other day...but I just dont feel pregnant still ;( so im kinda worried..


----------



## charlene09

yes it has stopped now had heartburn non stop for about 24 hours! hasn't gone away . af due tomorrow xx


----------



## spencerbear

Im thinking of doing SMEP when im back ttc in a couple of months. Although would be tempted to ttc this cycle as would give me a christmas eve due date lol


----------



## charlene09

go for it!!! :)
Lol thats why i want it to happen this month too , Id be due 5th December :) xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Spence I am going for the SMEP this next cycle. Join me!!:)

Charlene hope your heartburn ends with you gettin a BFP!! FX


----------



## rai

spencerbear said:


> Im thinking of doing SMEP when im back ttc in a couple of months. Although would be tempted to ttc this cycle as would give me a christmas eve due date lol

I say go for it too!

Remember due dates are only estimates. I think only 5% of babies are born on the due dates, 10% after the due date, and the majority before... so you never know. :)

Do you mind me asking how come you're taking a break?


----------



## rai

AshleyNichole said:


> Well I went to apply 4 insurance today and they r 3 months behind so guess I won't b in the doctors til 4 months

BOOO.

I have my 1st appt on April 13. If there are any general questions you want me to ask my dr, let me know and I'll ask.


----------



## charlene09

Thankyou :)
Dont think it will happen though, I'm one of them people where if they get a BFN on one time they think they will always get a BFN!
and can someone please tell me does eye twitching have anything to do with pregnancy , Because i have had it ALLLL day and I have looked on the internet and it is saying that it is something to do with pregnancy


----------



## Kaede351

Eye twitching is a muscle spasm which happens mainly when you haven't had enough sleep... Never heard of it being something to do with pregnancy before!

Hope this is ur lucky month though chic! :)

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello Kae how are you doing girl?


----------



## MrsJA

Hey ladies,

Thanks Hopefully for sharing the SME plan!

BFN for me today unfortunately. Knew it was a bad idea to test.

I saw the fertility guy today and we are going to start on clomid next cycle, so that should help. I still feel quite down today though:cry:

It's been 16 months now, I think this stuff just takes it's toll on you in the end.

Ashley, that sucks about your insurance! It doesn't work that way in Australia - everyone gets to see a doctor. How unfair for you!

Hope everybody else is good xx


----------



## MrsJA

PS - Thanks Rai too, for responding about my bb question and congratulations on your BFP!!! Hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months x


----------



## spencerbear

rai said:


> spencerbear said:
> 
> 
> Im thinking of doing SMEP when im back ttc in a couple of months. Although would be tempted to ttc this cycle as would give me a christmas eve due date lol
> 
> I say go for it too!
> 
> Remember due dates are only estimates. I think only 5% of babies are born on the due dates, 10% after the due date, and the majority before... so you never know. :)
> 
> Do you mind me asking how come you're taking a break?Click to expand...

I know only 1 of mine has arrived on his due date. The others were late, so would expect this one to be late too....

Was going to take a break because im just about to start a new job and didnt want to get pregnant the first month in. That being said im not sure i can actually take a proper break given that im deperate to have another baby and time is not on my side!!


----------



## Kaede351

Not doing good today. Barely got into work when I got sent home with severe period like pains. Went to the hospital and had the 4th lot of bloods in a week and swabs etc. But they said there was nothing they can do so they gave me some strong pain killers and sent me home. Been signed of work for a week though :S

Can't wait for all of this to be sorted and I can go back to normal.

XxX


----------



## hopefully2

Ah kaede you are getting it rough hun, hope after this week you are back feeling well again :hugs::hugs:


----------



## spencerbear

Kaede hope things get better reaaly soon x:hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks girls, I'm sure everything will start getting better soon. Surely this can't go on for much longer?!?!?! Bloody hope not lmao. Those pains were excrutiating... If contractions are anything like those pains earlier, then I may just have changed my mind about having a baby lol ;) only joking lol, but no they were bad. Thankfully those painkillers gave me some relief, but they're starting to wear off a bit now. Gona have a nap and see what it's like when I wake up. 

Nite nite everyone lol :)

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

:hugs: kaede


----------



## reedsgirl1138

BIg hugs Kae your in my prayers.


----------



## MrsJA

Ahhh Kaede, you poor love. Hope things turn the corner for you soon :hugs:


----------



## AshleyNichole

Well ladies did u want me to chg the name for this thread again to keep everyone together or....?


----------



## MrsJA

Yes please Ashley!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Keep it going Ash...I hope your staying with us!!:)


----------



## Kaede351

keep it going! couldn't face TTC again without my lovely ladies!!! :)

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Alright my beautiful ladies! Of course ill stay with u all! What day am I changing it to 4.23? Oh and does neone have google chat?


----------



## spencerbear

Change it to 20.4


----------



## Kaede351

Don't have google chat, but I have msn lol. I don't even know when my next period is due now :S

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Ash I would think anywhere between 4/20 and the 23rd should work. Glad your staying on. I don't have msn chat but I do have facebook. Do you?

Kae hang in there sweetie hopefully everything will get back to normal soon for you.
Spence how you doing today dear?


----------



## spencerbear

I just use facebook, sorry


----------



## tryingfor#1

Testing Tomorrow ladies. 22 dpo and 10 days late


----------



## charlene09

Ooo good luck hun xx


----------



## AshleyNichole

yeah I have facebook ;)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Ash and spence if you want to PM me your info I will try to find you. 

Good luck tomorrow Tryfor1!! FX for you


----------



## tryingfor#1

thanks ladies:happydance:


----------



## AshleyNichole

GL Toshea!


----------



## charlene09

How is everyone getting on today? xx


----------



## AshleyNichole

im alright, sleepy and headache. Just started making dinner boiling some chicken for chicken soup with some veggies.... and how r u doing? have u tested yet?


----------



## charlene09

Yes i tested this morning, :bfn: so i tested with an OPK and positive whats happening with my body :( X


----------



## AshleyNichole

weird I kept getting pos OPK's for like 5 days...and then went negative...and started to darken back up and took my HPT and got :bfp: when is ur AF due?


----------



## charlene09

Was due yesterday :( not come though x


----------



## AshleyNichole

R u usually on time?


----------



## charlene09

yes here is a pic of it
 



Attached Files:







24032010052.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 18









24032010054.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 20









Untitled.jpg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 30


----------



## tryingfor#1

AshleyNichole said:


> GL Toshea!

Thanks, so hope all your ladies luck is good enough to get my :bfp:


Ill let everyone know tomorrow


----------



## Kaede351

Oh yeah, forgot all about facebook lol, I use that too XD

charlene - looks like an uber light line to me! Maybe give it another couple days or so and then test again if AF doesn't show? I reeeeeally hope this is ur month! :D

Good luck to anybody else who is testing!!!

XxX

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey girls. Charlene I am with Kae I see a line as well. Good luck huni I hope you get your BFP! 

Tryingfor1..you have many symptoms? YOur several days late aren't you? 

Kae you getting to feeling better?


----------



## tryingfor#1

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey girls. Charlene I am with Kae I see a line as well. Good luck huni I hope you get your BFP!
> 
> Tryingfor1..you have many symptoms? YOur several days late aren't you?
> 
> Kae you getting to feeling better?

Im 10 days late.
here are my symptoms:

Cramps: sides, back, lower abdominal area, middle and top of tummy.
Feeling sick. Threw up bile only once.
Tired. Can sleep 12 hours, and still be tired.
Bitchy to DH. Mean as can be. Meaner than I normally am.
Tummy growth(husband wanted me to put this.) he thinks Im a lil bigger (plus size, BBW anyway so dont know how he sees it but he says he does.)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

FX for yu sweetie. Sounds promising. Have tested at all? How long you been trying ttc? (Sorry if you have answered this I am forgetful)


----------



## tryingfor#1

reedsgirl1138 said:


> FX for yu sweetie. Sounds promising. Have tested at all? How long you been trying ttc? (Sorry if you have answered this I am forgetful)

Only tested once at 4 days late. This is actually the first month me and my DH, really started trying. So I guess that will be only been ttc for one month. LOL:haha: Had a M/C Dec 08...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That would be awesome for you if the first month was your "majic" month!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL I can't spell tonight...MAGIC


----------



## tryingfor#1

reedsgirl1138 said:


> That would be awesome for you if the first month was your "majic" month!!

Yea it would be great. Im hoping I get more posts on my thread to shed me a lil light. Check it out its called Testing tomorrow- 3-25-10.....


----------



## tryingfor#1

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/299438-testing-tomorrow-3-25-10-a.html


----------



## Kaede351

I'm ok Reeds. Pains still aren't gone completely, but much much better. I give up with the hospital, they dont know what's wrong. So unless it gets really really bad again, I'm not going to bother going back (except for more bloods next Tuesday). Havinmy last day signed off, so will be back to work on Monday. Then in a week we'reon Easter hols for 2 weeks. Hopefully, if my pasport arrives in time we will be going on a cruise with parents in law as a kind of "feel better soon" holiday lol. But just got to hope my passport arrives, seeing as I didn't have one :/

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae I hope your passport arrives. A cruise sounds wonderful and relaxing!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

tryingfor1 did u get ur :bfp:


----------



## tryingfor#1

AshleyNichole said:


> tryingfor1 did u get ur :bfp:

I have not tested. The place that I go to gave me a sample kit. I had to pee (FU) in this lil cup, and they want me to bring it back to them when i get out. So I will find out later. 

When they told me I was like that is nasty, but they are only open so many times a week so I had to do it. 
Ill let everyone know tonight. 

QUESTION THOUGH:
What if it is a :bfn:? Do I go to the doctor? Or do I wait and go back and get another test taken?


11 days already.... how long do i wait?


----------



## AshleyNichole

hmmm that is weird, ummm if it's :bfn: i'd prob schedule a doctor appt and get blood work....


----------



## tryingfor#1

AshleyNichole said:


> hmmm that is weird, ummm if it's :bfn: i'd prob schedule a doctor appt and get blood work....

Yea that is what I was thinking. And if it is a :bfn: The ladies at the testing center, will probably tell me the same thing. But got to wait and see. Not getting my hopes up for a negative or positive... Just going to wait. I will get what I get and take it from there.


----------



## AshleyNichole

sounds good trying good attitude! GL let us know ;)


----------



## tryingfor#1

AshleyNichole said:


> sounds good trying good attitude! GL let us know ;)

Will do..

Thanks:hugs:


----------



## charlene09

ASHLEYNICHOLE! when is your due date babe, your due the same day as me i think x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Charlene I missed it!! When did you get your BFP!!?? CONGRATS HUN!


----------



## charlene09

today :) and thankyou! :) Im over the moon x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Did you post it sweetie? I looked back but didn't see it. I bet you are. That is wonderful!!!


----------



## charlene09

I will get it now :) x


----------



## charlene09

https://i849.photobucket.com/albums/ab55/charlene_andy/25032009608.jpg


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yay!! LOve that line!!! thanks for indulging me!! I love seeing BFP!!!


----------



## charlene09

Awww :) bless you , tbh i wasnt really trying that hard, well i was but i wasnt i bd'd everyday for 31 days!!! and yep i got this BFP! I just didnt think about it x


----------



## Kaede351

Congrats Charlene!!!! So happy for you :D

Can't help but be jealous too >.< I miss my baba :(

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Yay charlene congrats now we can b bump buddies


----------



## AshleyNichole

R u going to get a frer?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening Kae. Hugs to you sweetie


----------



## AshleyNichole

Nov 30 from lmp


----------



## Shey

Congrats Charlene


----------



## tryingfor#1

GOT A :bfn: LADIES :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

GOT TO WAIT. IMMA CALL AND GET A DOCTOR APT.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

So sorry tryingfor1. Any sign of AF? You may be one of the ladies who just need to the blood test and never get a BFP on a hpt. FX for you that you get your answers soon.


----------



## tryingfor#1

reedsgirl1138 said:


> so sorry tryingfor1. Any sign of af? You may be one of the ladies who just need to the blood test and never get a bfp on a hpt. Fx for you that you get your answers soon.

yea i think that after another week of waiting i will get a blood test, or see what my doctor says to do.


----------



## charlene09

no not yt ashley going to do one on 28th :) x


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations charlene

:hugs: tryingfor

Hi to everyone else....... well cd8 today and im starting smep.

Do you think its possible to have baby brain 2 yrs after your last one..... only i did the most stupid thing yesterday. I went for a job interview the day before i was meant to. Had convinced myself it was the 26th yesterday, i was so so embarrassed lmao


----------



## AshleyNichole

cool Charlene, keep us posted and post a pic when u do ;)


----------



## AshleyNichole

:lol: spencer...that is embarrassing eh...


----------



## MrsJA

Morning ladies!

Congrats Charlene!!

:happydance:


----------



## charlene09

https://i849.photobucket.com/albums/ab55/charlene_andy/26032010073.jpg

Here we go! :) x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am back in the game girls!! AF arrived today and I should O about April 7/8. Will start the bd on cd8 and will be using the smep! amongst other things this month. I will be testing about April 24.


----------



## AshleyNichole

Gl reeds! Nice test charlene...I wish we had those tests here....


----------



## Kaede351

Hope this is ur month reeds :D

I don't think I'm coping well at the moment... coming on here all the time. I love you ladies, I really do! But all these beautiful bfp's got me a bit down (even though Im ecstatic for every one of you who have gotten one recently or will soon). Can't help but feel sad that my baba isn't there anymore. Hopefully I'll wake up in the morn and think how silly Im being by feeling jealous. But if not I think I might take a week or two off to kind of get my head back on straight.

But I still love you all!!! Lol, Im just a bit messed up atm. Hope I feel diff in the morn, and sorry if any of that sounded nasty, it wasn't intended to be :(

XxX

XxX


----------



## MrsJA

Hi Kae,

Don't be sorry. I'm in the same boat... sometimes I have to lay low and avoid the forums if it's been an especially bad month.

I had a day this week when I couldn't stop crying and I had to take a day off work.

You've been through a lot this month, I think anyone in your position would feel the same.

Really hope it's your turn soon :hugs:


----------



## AshleyNichole

Kaede, dont feel bad I totally understand, I went off this page for awhile...I felt jealous too...it's normal. I hope you feel better hun :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, thanks Hun :) I finally got A loooong nights sleep (nearly 12 hours!!!), I haven't slept properly since I had that bleed 2 weeks ago so it was very welcome. Still led in bed now actually lol. Think I even have the energy to get up and do housework... The house definately needs a good tidying haha. DH tries to help, but he doesn't have the nack if it XD

But yeah, feeling much better this morning :)

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

glad ur feeling better babe! ;) :hugs:

I am not feeling too confident right now...I don't have ne symptoms, I get dizzy here and there and when I get cold my nipples hurt only if I touch them....i keep praying and praying bubs is OK... :baby:


----------



## Kaede351

I'm sure it will be all ok hun :)

XxX


----------



## momtoboys1

I'm testing on the 23rd.
I am only on cd2, but can't wait for af to finish so we can :sex:


----------



## AshleyNichole

GL moms!!!


Kaede I am praying for :baby:


----------



## spencerbear

Ashley, im sure evrything will be ok.

Kaede - Glad your feeling better today but its understandable that you feel like that, you have had a lot to deal with this month and it effects people diffrently. I lost a baby last year, in fact would of been due may 20th. My friends son is due his first baby that day. Whenever she talks about little one, i get very jealous and then very upset. I try to stop but cant help it. You just learn to cope with it :hugs:

Reeds- Yippee, AF has arrived and your back in the game. smep is getting good results so far, so fingers crossed for both of us. Im on cd9 so my first day was yesterday and day off today. Time for OH to make sure he has enough stamina for the next few days :haha:

Welcome momtoboys


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey girls.

Kae how you are feeling is totally understandable and I think the only ones who would be offended is the ones who haven't been in your shoes. I won't lie I am jealous on here. And I pray about it and I know my time will come as will yours and everyother wonderful lady on here. Your a great supportive person I have you in my prayers always.

Ashley I am sure all will be fine mostly just nerves cause you can't get into the doc. Hang in there sweetie.

Spence I feel really positive about this month and we have a great plan of action!! WOOOHOOO

Welcome new ladies!!


----------



## Kaede351

spencerbear said:


> Ashley, im sure evrything will be ok.
> 
> Kaede - Glad your feeling better today but its understandable that you feel like that, you have had a lot to deal with this month and it effects people diffrently. I lost a baby last year, in fact would of been due may 20th. My friends son is due his first baby that day. Whenever she talks about little one, i get very jealous and then very upset. I try to stop but cant help it. You just learn to cope with it :hugs:
> 
> Reeds- Yippee, AF has arrived and your back in the game. smep is getting good results so far, so fingers crossed for both of us. Im on cd9 so my first day was yesterday and day off today. Time for OH to make sure he has enough stamina for the next few days :haha:
> 
> Welcome momtoboys

Thanks Spencer :) Yeah, I know I'll be ok in another couple weeks or so... at least I hope I will :S I hate feeling like this... I thought I'd felt the worse pain imaginable when my ex and I broke up... this is a million times worse. And the problem is there is nothing to blame for this... nothing to make me feel better. It was just nature. It is the most horrible feeling though. These horrible, awful thoughts go through your head before you can stop them and then you feel guilty afterwards... or at least I get that alot when I'm feeling down. I'm not a horrible person and it actually scares me the thoughts I get lately :S

My music has helped me get through though :) Lots of happy songs from Glee haha, gettin me dancing XD Been watching Glee and True Blood to take my mind off it with some sexy eye candy too XD haha. Mmm, sexy Mr Schuester and Vampire Bill XD lmao.

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey girls.
> 
> Kae how you are feeling is totally understandable and I think the only ones who would be offended is the ones who haven't been in your shoes. I won't lie I am jealous on here. And I pray about it and I know my time will come as will yours and everyother wonderful lady on here. Your a great supportive person I have you in my prayers always.
> 
> Ashley I am sure all will be fine mostly just nerves cause you can't get into the doc. Hang in there sweetie.
> 
> Spence I feel really positive about this month and we have a great plan of action!! WOOOHOOO
> 
> Welcome new ladies!!

Thanks chick :) 

XxX


----------



## MrsJA

Morning girls!

Reeds and Spence GL to both of you this cycle... I'm sending dust :dust:

Ash, I have my fingers crossed for you and the little'un as well. I'm sure everything is fine hon.

Kae, glad to hear you are feeling better :hugs:

I'm on day 35... feeling pretty crampy, so hoping the :witch: shows up soon so I can start on the clomid. Lol, never thought I would be looking forward to the witch showing up!


----------



## charlene09

Why where are you from? America?


----------



## AshleyNichole

Yes.


----------



## charlene09

Ohhh do they not have them there :O I though americans got everything before us!

Wow you learn something new every day dont you xx


----------



## Kaede351

I seriously don't believe the last 2 or 3 weeks :( Just had more bad new. My parent have gone down to our home town to visit my dad's parents cuz we just found out my dad's dad has cancer... and now they're down there my mum has been rushed to hospital with a suspected blood clot on her lung. I can't take much more of this :( I want life to go back to normal.

haha yeah... Americans get ALL film premiers... including british films like Harry Potter before us... but not clear blue digis haha XD

XxX


----------



## charlene09

So sorry Kaede :( Thats horrible news.

And I know haha i found it funny that they aint got CB digi yet they have all the films before us ( ages before us ) i feel like england is much use afterall haha


----------



## Kaede351

haha yeah, was begining to lose hope with the old UK XD

Thanks hun. I really hope everything turns out ok soon. I think my head might actually explode if it doesn't >.<

XxX


----------



## charlene09

aww i really hope it does hunny :D thinking of you and your family! x


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks babe :) 

XxX


----------



## charlene09

no problem xx


----------



## tryingfor#1

im 26 DPO, and unless i didnt Ov i have gotten 2 negatives.
af 13 days late


----------



## spencerbear

Kaede - sorry to hear the news about your family. Hope everything is much better really soon for you.

Glee and True Blood 2 of my favourite shows right now. Evn my 2 yr old puts the glee cd on at least twice a day, think she is driving my OH mad with it lol


----------



## AshleyNichole

charlene09 said:


> Ohhh do they not have them there :O I though americans got everything before us!
> 
> Wow you learn something new every day dont you xx



Nope we don't :cry:
:lol: you all have better pee tests than us...


----------



## AshleyNichole

sorry Kaede :hugs: praying for u and ur family..


Charlene- we have cb digi but not with the conception indicator...


----------



## charlene09

Okay :) The conception indicator aint rly that important anyway if you ask me lol x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae I am sorry things are so rough right now hun. Keeping you in my prayers that your load lightens. Hang in there.

Ashley how you feeling girl? Sorry I haven't had a chance to find you on fb. I seem to always be on here anyway. LOL


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks everyone, my mum is out of hospital, but she has to go back in the next couple days for a checkup. Found out tonight that too much BDing is out of the question, it hurts my tummy unless we go really slow and careful... And that's no fun for either of us lol :s Im going to ask the nurse about it when I go back on tuesday for more bloods. See what she says. Gah!!!! Stressful couple of weeks much lol XD

Hope my lovlies are all feeling ok :) 

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good news about the mom. FX check up goes well as well. 

YOur still in alot of pain Kae?? That is awful. Hope they figure out what is going on soon


----------



## AshleyNichole

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Kae I am sorry things are so rough right now hun. Keeping you in my prayers that your load lightens. Hang in there.
> 
> Ashley how you feeling girl? Sorry I haven't had a chance to find you on fb. I seem to always be on here anyway. LOL


Im alright, I had bloods done this monday they were 486.xx and then yesterday they were 1600.xx and they did a sono yesterday and they saw the gs which was measuring 5.3wks...but still nothing inside but from lmp I am only 4.6wks...and when they did a US on Monday there was barely a black area so it's growing...


----------



## spencerbear

thats great news ashley x


----------



## Kaede351

That's fab Ash!!!! :D

Im not in pain all the time reeds, it was just when we tried to BD. Felt like he was wayyyyy too big for me if you get my drift :blush: But we never normally have a problem. So I was just going to ask the nurse and see what she says. Apartfrom that I'm fine... Except these god awful dreams I've been having, they're terrible and so so real I woke up really scared yesterday morning :S

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Oh, did anybody ever find out how to tell the difference between ewcm and semen? lol

And an update on my mam. She isn't allowed to travel until she's had another scan because her last one showed 2 marks on her lungs, but it was still inconclusive. They could be blood clots, could be something else :(

Got so jealous at work today. The other girl who is pregnant, her belly is starting to show. everytime she walked past me I couldn't help but stare at her in envy. I feel terrible about it, but can't seem to help it :( I know it's not her fault, but I really dislike her atm >.< Hopefully I'll feel back to myself in a couple weeks now everything seems to have sorted itself out (or at least I hope it has :S)

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

I think someone said something about the semen sinks in the toilet, :lol: but not really sure...


----------



## Kaede351

lol... okay. I think I might have actually OV'd... or will be. Which would be amazing considering it's the first cycle after everything. But I have to wait for my temps over the next couple days because I cba with ov tests this month as we aren't really trying this cycle. Would be great if it happened, but not really bothered if it doesn't this cycle :) I REFUSE to wear protection though haha. It's preventing nature ;)

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

yeah it def. really easy to get preg right after mc...:lol: Kaede i totally agree with u on the last part u said...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MrsJA

Hey Ash, great new honey!:thumbup:

Kae, fingers crossed for you too. What a crappy week you have had you poor love.

The witch turned up on Monday so I got to start Clomid yesterday:happydance:

We're still waiting on one more test for my DH, but can get started on the baby-making anyway next week. Hoping to O around Friday...


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks MrsJA :) I'm ok... just worried about my mam now >.< Ah well, I spose they say it comes in 3's! Hopefully that's my lot for a while and we can get some good luck instead! lol :)

And yay for starting Clomid!! :D

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae sweetie so sorry to hear about your Mom. Hope they figure it out soon and can treat her. 

Ashley you found a doc to see you?? Did you get your insurance? I must have missed it. LOL

MrsJ good luck on your clomid!! I was on it for 7 cycles with no luck.:( BUt I know it works and I have my FX it works for you in the first one!!


----------



## MrsJA

Thanks Reeds and Kae, you guys are ace :hugs:

Kae, I'm thinking about you and your mam.

Reeds, how come clomid didn't do the trick for you? Hopefully we'll have some better luck.. just curious to know.


----------



## AshleyNichole

reeds no I went to the E.R. that was my only option...


----------



## Kaede351

Well, had another lot of bloods today and the HCG has nearly gone down to normal. So one more trip down there and it should be all over and done with! I'm soooo glad it's getting back to normal (for me anyway). I don't feel any pain anymore (apart form when we BD'd the other night... and when I asked the nurse she said I shouldn't be doing that yet and to let everything get back to normal first... boring XD), and apart from that other girl at work being totally insensitive I feel alot better :)

My mum got her scan results back and it's not a blood clot!! :D But she has to have an abdominal scan to make sure it's not gall stones. But she'll be home tomorrow hopefully ^_^

Ashley - When are you likely to get your insurance through? :)


XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Oh, and forgot to mention... The nurse at the EPU said that when I get pregnant next time, if I call them when I'm about 7 weeks and explain to them I had a PUL (pregnancy of unknown location), that they will book me straight in for an early scan :D

But I'm not going to keep HPTs in the house anymore... apparently the rate of miscarriages are going up for the simple reason that HPTs are so sensitive that they pick up pregnancy pretty much straight after conception, and before the viable pregnancy time (if that makes sense?). And it makes the miscarriage rate appear to be going up because in the past women were between 8 and 10 weeks gone because you had to have missed 2 full periods before the doctor would see you (according to both my boss and the nurse). Although really miscarriages are more likely to just be more detected because people can get positive tests so early.

Now if any of that made sense to anybody but me I think they should get a medal lol. But it made sense when the nurse was saying it to me XD Then she spent like 10 minutes telling me that I'm allowed to grieve because it was still my baby... which promtly made me burst into tears  But I feel much better after that haha :)

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Glad ur moms tests came back well! I am not sure when my insurance will kick in but it's a pain in the arse! probably another few weeks :cry:


----------



## Kaede351

Hope it comes through soon for you :)

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

hey ladies wanted to share my little fat with u, :lol:

https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a359/Buglette143/159.jpg

i hope u don't mind.... ;)


----------



## Kaede351

hehe, awww ^^ ur gona have a super cute belly!!! You need to update the pic every month  next one at 8 weeks XD

We got some great news today!!! DH found a job!!! :D Working in a call centre selling gas and electric. £7 an hour (roughly about $12-£13 an hour I think), full timehours and bonuses when he sells stuff :D

Soooo happy! And I'm sure this is the turn around for our luck :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Love the bump Ash!!

Kae so glad things are turning up for you!! I did understand your post and unfortunately not too many ladies do know about chemical pregnancies or the risk of testing early. I think there should be a warning label put on the early test just to make us aware. Unfortunately for me I was actually late when I tested for both of my chemical pregnancies so I am not sure what to think. I just keep hoping for a sticky bean. So glad things are getting back to normal for you have they said that you need to wait a certain amount of time before getting back to ttc?


----------



## AshleyNichole

thats great Kaede!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

looks more like a bloat right? :shrug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

No Ash your starting to look preggo you skinny thing!! LOL


----------



## Kaede351

Lol, Ashley... Ur so super skinny (cow lol), it DEF looks like a baby bump!

Reeds... Nurse advised me yesterday to wait for at least until after my next period. But seeing as how we BD the other day and I don't know when/if I ov'd... Also ur meant to be most fertile after mc so I dont know what is going to happen lol. We were ideally going to wait til after I had an AF anyway, but we were both in the mood that nite lol.

Anyway, this is just a quick check in before bed :) nite nite chikatees ^^

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well Kae I am glad things are getting back to normal for you. I really hope that your next journey ttc is short and your little bean arrives where they are suppose to!! Sleep well. Good dreams to you


----------



## AshleyNichole

reedsgirl1138 said:


> No Ash your starting to look preggo you skinny thing!! LOL


shew i wish i was a "skinny thing" :lol:
i feel fat... :(


----------



## spencerbear

AshleyNichole said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> No Ash your starting to look preggo you skinny thing!! LOL
> 
> 
> shew i wish i was a "skinny thing" :lol:
> i feel fat... :(Click to expand...

lol wish i could feel fat instead of being fat :haha: That is mostly definately a baby bump starting :hugs:


----------



## MrsJA

Nice going ladies!

Great work on the bump Ash, and Kae that is awesome news re your man and his new job!

I've got a good feeling about this cycle for all of us, girls! :hugs:


----------



## AshleyNichole

c'mon ladies I want you to come join me in 1st tri!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## spencerbear

Well today im at 2DPO but dont think it will be me this cycle. I O'd on cd 12 but only managed to bd on cd 8, 10 and 11 nothing on day of O. Just for good measure bd last night


----------



## Kaede351

Guess what guys!!!! My cat came back!!!! :D I was stood cooking dinner and I heard a meow... thought I was imagining it like I have so many times the last 2 weeks... but heard it again, looked out the back door and there was my gorgeous fur baby!!! Back to his mummy ^^

I'm taking him to the vet tomorrow; he's very very thin and weak looking and he seems to be limping. And rather than risk him getting poorly and losing him (properly this time :(), I want to get him checked out... fees or no fees.

I'm so happy right now!!! First DH gets a job, then Whiskey comes back... now all I need is a very sticky bfp and my life will be perfect :D

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

spencerbear said:


> Well today im at 2DPO but dont think it will be me this cycle. I O'd on cd 12 but only managed to bd on cd 8, 10 and 11 nothing on day of O. Just for good measure bd last night

I think that would still pretty much cover it tbh hun :) You BD for the 2 days leading up to O... that's mroe than good enough :D

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

spencer dont give up hope, i only BD 3x's before my :bfp:
and didn't do it on O day...did it like 4 days before...


----------



## AshleyNichole

awww Kaede bless u!


----------



## spencerbear

Kaede, really glad your cat came back :happydance:


----------



## Kaede351

Me too spence... you have no idea how relieved and happy I am... I'd resigned myself to the fact that I'd lost both my babies in the same week. I'm just so happy I keep crying lol. Sounds silly, but my cat is everything to me. He really is my fur baby. 

I just feel so bad because of how thin he is :( He looks like he hasn't eaten the whole time he's been missing. I can't take him to the vets tomorrow because it's a bank holiday weekend and everything is closed until tuesday. So I'm going to keep a close eye on him and if we have to I will call an emergency vet. But hopefully, once he's had a good rest and some food he'll be right as rain. Hopefully his limp is because of how weak from lack of food he is. I hope it's nothing bad :( He's a sorry sight. I've never once seen him without his tail up since we got him (apart form when he's asleep obv). But he hasn't even got th energy to lift it. I've checked him all over and can't find any injuries, so hopefully he's ok. FX'd!!! He's led behind me cleaning himself and he can't really be that bad because he's been playing with stuff on my desk. I hope hope hope he will be ok after the weekend and lots of food and treats :D

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae girl your on a good roll!! Yay the kitty is home. Give him lots of tlc and I bet he will be just fine!!


----------



## MrsJA

Ahhh bless Kae! So glad your kitty came back! :happydance:

I know exactly what you mean about fur-babies. My dog Disco is like my surrogate child. When we get a proper baby he is going to be SOOO annoyed, lol!

GL to you this cycle Spence - I agree 2 days BD in the lead up could have done the trick. Fingers crossed honey!

I finished my 5 day clomid cycle yesterday - now just have to wait til Tuesday so we can start doing the business! Feels like this month is taking forever!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

awww Kaede I hope your kitty is ok--- :)


----------



## Kaede351

Owwww, just nearly broke my hand trying to bring the wash basket upstairs lol, misjudged the door and slammed my hand into the doorframe >.< am so clumsy lol.

Whiskey is fine :) He's got a bit of a limp, but I think it mght just 've where he is so weak from not eating... Or at least I hope it is. He's chowing down his food ok, so just hot to keep him fed and fatten him up again :) Being so fat before probably saved his life lol.

Here's wishing everyone luck for this cycle :) just watched this weeks one born every minute and managed not to cry a single tear :) much better than in previous weeks where Incried from the beginning credits to the end :) lol

:dust: for all :D

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL Kae...sounds like me. I smashes my toes last night moving and rearranging furniture last night. 

Well today is cd 8 for me and the bd will begin!! LOL. FX I O early this month. My dh is leaving for a 3 days drill on cd15 and won't be home til cd18 and I usually O on cd 16. So I am not sure but I plan on bd on cd15 before he leaves and use a softcup. Hoping that will be enough if I don't O early


----------



## charlene09

Ashley your not the only one that feels fat lol I feel gigantic!! :)

And kaede thats brilliant news :) I losted my cat i cant find him no where


----------



## AshleyNichole

charlene how r u feeling?


----------



## spencerbear

How is everyone atm? All good i hope.


Sorry ive not been around much but have a lot goig on right now. Our landlady has just given us 8 weeks notice that she wants to move back in. So desperately trying to find somewhere else to rent. To make matters worse our guarantor was made redundant at xmas, so its proving more of a struggle. Also i start my new job next week and after 6 months off, working full time will be a shock to the system :haha:

Take care and hope to pop back soon :hugs:


----------



## charlene09

Im feeling okay atm :) still not really got any symptoms apart from reallly really bad backache and eating like a horse haha , what about you ashley x


----------



## AshleyNichole

no real symptoms either, just eating every few hours and sore nipples if i poke them but only sometimes not always...


----------



## Kaede351

it's wierd... but I havent exactly stopped "feeling" pregnant completely yet :S Some days I feel like... yeah I'm not pregnant, lets get on with it. Other days I think... what if they were wrong?! I've had serious heartburn for over a week... which I used to get before anyway (now I know that it IS heartburn that I'm feeling XD hehe... didn't know before I was pg). But it's been really bad, I've had to constantly drink and suck on mints. It's probably all in my head though lol. As far as I can tell I haven't even ovulated since, so it's just waiting for AF now haha.

I'm glad you ladies are doing well :D Nice to see so many happy bunnies hopping around... which actually reminds me lmao... HAPPY EASTER ^^ Did everybody get loads of eggs?! :D I didn't, but I'm not exactly a huge fan of chocolate anyway so I'm not bothered 

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

Thats it Kaede, im disappointed in you......ho can you NOT be a fan of chocolate :haha:

Love the stuff but didnt get any :cry:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy Easter everyone!!

Kae have you tested to see if you all the hormone is out of your system?? But you have been getting blood test for that haven't you? ANd you and dh haven't bd but the one time that was uncomfortable right??

Hey Spence I LOVE chocolate..it is my fix for everything!!LOL


----------



## AshleyNichole

Hey ladies happy easter! So I everyone in the 2ww now? I'm am soooo sick with a head cold I feel like my head is going to explode n I can't breathe :-(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Ash I am not in the 2ww yet. I am hoping to O sometime this week. I am prepared with the smep and the "Mel" plan. LOL. I am getting a BFP in April!! LOL


----------



## Kaede351

Hehe, only chocolate I like is Galaxy Spencer... and I don't eat it because it makes me feel sick even after a little bar lol. (although I craved chocolate orios like mad the week I miscarried... which was strange to say the least lol).

And yeah, we only BD the one time Reeds. I haven't exactly been doing my temps properly but they've been kind of all over the place when I have been doing them (I kinda cheated and used some from the same time last month to give me a bit of a start because I missed like the whole 2 weeks after I miscarried). I really don't think that I CAN be pg, cuz yeah like you said I've been getting bloods to check the hormones. And there was still 55 whatevers worth last tuesday when I went in and I have to go back this tuesday for the final lot. Also, I don't even know what my body is doing atm. One minute I'm getting EWCM and think maybe I'm going to ov... then it was creamy cm, then it was watery, then creamy, then back to EWCM. I really think my body is just whacked out atm lol. Mentally I'm feeling great now... but physically... I think my body (specifically my reproductive organs) are having a nervous meltdown lol.

Anyway, yeah sorry for the essay  (I always say that then when I look at it when it's posted it never seems that big lol). 

Night night all... I suppose that seeing as it's 4.30am I had better try and get some sleep. So glad it's half term now so I have 2 weeks worth of lie ins... YAY!!! :d

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Sorry bout the double post here lol. Computer went spazzy.

XxX


----------



## FsMummy

:hi: i will be testing on the 23rd! cd18 of about 35 atm due to o very soon :D only had :sex: a couple of times so far so im praying i havent o'd yet. will be at it as often as possible fom now on lol hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## AshleyNichole

GL FSMUmmy! :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

ALRIGHT reeds great PMA!!! :) here's to hoping!!!


----------



## FsMummy

thanks ashleynichole. congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## charlene09

Fsmummy I love your Avatar awww x


----------



## FsMummy

lol thank you x


----------



## AshleyNichole

charlene how r u doing today hun?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies WE ARE GETTING BFP'S IN APRIL!! Okay well for me I am super excited cause I got a positive OPK today. NICE fat and dark!! YAY. I have been praying all week that I would O early. This morning when I got out of the shower(tmi) I literaly had cm run down my leg. I have never had that happen even when I was on clomid!! I also have had O pains in left side all day. Tj and I did bd last night and we will again tonight...and tomorrow & Wed. I will give him a break Thursday and I will attack him again friday morning before he leaves!! Geez I hope that I can catch that egg that likes to hide so much!! LOL


----------



## Kaede351

Good luck Ash!!! All sounds good to me :D I hope you get ur BFP!!! As for me, I will be waiting at least til next month I think. I still haven't had AF arrive... and counting from the 1st day of my bleed I'm due around about the 12th or 13th.

Plus I'm still clinging onto my psychic reading... it said I would get my sticky bfp at the end of May. So next month might be lucky :D haha. Ah well, PMA for me for at least a little while XD

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck Kae!! Hope we both get our BFP!!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

I went to ER bloods are not doubling...not really sure whats going on

3.22 they were 478 and nothing on sonogram
3.28 they were 1646 and GS on scan
4.5 they were 1788 and baby and hb of 104bpm :cloud9::cloud9:

I am confused IDK what is going on but I just keep praying my bean is OK....


----------



## Kaede351

If they found a heartbeat then I'm sure everything is fine hun :) Just take it easy and TRY (I stress that because I know how hard it is, but it's essential unfortunately >.<) to relax.

Love to you chick. Waiting is the worst part.

I had my last bloods taken today :) My hormone levels have gone down to a negative result. So I can enjoy my night out on saturday and get completely PLASTERED while I wait for my next AF when we can start again :) I'm so excited for a night out! I've bought a whole new outfit!! (I'm so proud of myself! bought dress, tights, shoes, jacket, and accessories all for under £40!! :D)

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ashley hope everything is okay!! Your in my thoughts. 


Kae what a deal you got. Have a great night out you deserve it.


----------



## AshleyNichole

I posted a new thread with bloat and a sono pics! Go check it out...not sure how to link it here but it's in first trimester called 6.1 week sono and 6.3 week bloat pics


----------



## AshleyNichole

oh and in the bump thread i post a pic of 6.3 and 5.1 for comparison ;)


----------



## spencerbear

Will go have a look in a bit. glad things are going ok for you. Bet it made you feel better seeing your little bean.....


Im feeling really sicky today, just had some of y favourite pudding and about 1 min after finishing it i felt really sick and my boobs feel kind of like they are burning/stinging very strange!!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

sounds promising spencer i had that too...


well yeah it was a relief to see my bean, but now i need to get my hormone levels sorted and i will be stress-free


----------



## Kaede351

Is everyone going AWOL now they're all in 1st tri? :( Or are you all just a bit busy?

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

hi kaede

How are you doing?

Ive been trying to not come on as much. 1 to try and distract from the 2ww and 2 cause i packing to move house....


----------



## Kaede351

Just wondering lol, it's been very quiet here for a couple days.

Forgot about the move! How is it all going?

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

We have a house and get the keys on the 17th. Have to out of this one by the 30th. So just a case of packing it all (i really hate packing). But as fast as im packing it, a little 2 yr old unpacks it :haha:


----------



## AshleyNichole

I was wondering if this thread was gone , :lol:


----------



## charlene09

I was busy had my doctors appointment today x


----------



## AshleyNichole

ohhh fill us in :) i just asked about this on the other thread :lol:


----------



## charlene09

well he examined my belly and my pubic area as I had really bad cramp in both sides of my hips and everything was fine, baby is where its meant to be :) .. and then he asked if i was taking folic acid supliments and i said yes so he said good.. I used to smoke alot and he said STOP!! which i had anyway for 2 days now.. and now i am just waiting for midwife to get in touch cant see her till im 8 weeks or more , so it went good really :) Oh and another thing he said i have to stay clear of my cat because of the feces they carry xx


----------



## AshleyNichole

Sounds good!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies I still love this thread!! I have had super rough week but on the bright side my loa did get approved today so after next week I will have a whole month off work!! YAY

Asfm I am about 3dpo and I already have sore bbs I usually get them arounf AF but not this early but I think it was that way last month too..can't remember. :( My cm is really thick and pastey but I feel "wet" down there. NOt sure what to think.


----------



## AshleyNichole

Oooo reeds sounds good can't wait to hear!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

thanks Ashley. I have followed the smep exactly this month so I am feeling hopeful. I am just nervous about some stress I had but I know we did everything possible to get that BFP!!:)

How is all the other girls??


----------



## spencerbear

I really like smep.....makes things so easy. Really hoping for you reeds.

Im 12DPO, did a test yesterday and got a - so losing hope that it will be my month. Still have sicky feeling, acid burning my throat and really tingly boobs but given the - must be in my head. Isnt it cruel the tricks your body plays on you. So going to start taking Royal Jelly as its meant help with giving you better quality eggs and given my age i could do with the help :haha:


----------



## AshleyNichole

BRING ON THE APRIL :bfp: 'S!!!


----------



## Kaede351

Come on guys!!! Need some :bfp:'s to keep me going til after my next AF... which STILL hasn't shown up... but I suppose it isn't technically due til the 12th, so there is still another week or so before I get worried as to where she's trotted off to... I NEED to get started on my May :bfp: lol.

Good luck Reeds!!! And Spencer... it isn't over til the red lady shows :) Chin up and if not you can join me for a May bfp lol.

Much loves to everyone!!! :D

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Kae how you doing??

I have tons of PMA this month and I am only 5dpo and dying to test. LOL. I know we did everything right this month so we will see


----------



## AshleyNichole

Reeds I hope its it for u n I'm glad u n ur husband worked things out!


----------



## spencerbear

:happydance::happydance: for Reeds PMA........i cant hold onto mine at the moment.


----------



## Kaede351

Never thought I'd ever say this, but.... I WANT MY FRIKKIN AF TO SHOW UP!!!!

I'm sick of waiting for it... I'm ready to get back on the horse... so to speak lol. I'm sick of rushing to the loo every 5 mins cuz I get a load of cm and think that I've come on lol. Grrrr XD

How is everyone this lovely nite? :)

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

awww Kae i hope she visits u soon ;)


----------



## spencerbear

Same here, really hope she arrives for you soon. 

Im 14DPO today and i really think the old hag is going to arrive any minute...
So when she does im starting my Royal Jelly to go with SMEP


----------



## Kaede351

I hope she stays away for you Spencer!!! :hugs:

How you feeling Ashley? Any much symptoms? 

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

I am alright, was prescribed some progestrone as my levels are low...Hoping it works out the doctor said he didn't have much hope :cry: but I am praying


----------



## momtoboys1

Hi ladies

I am also testing April 23rd.
No real symptoms as yet just the usual i get every month.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Ashley hunni you still having some spotting?? Are you levels low? Have you actually gotten in to see the doc? FX for you that all is okay. 

Hey Momtoboys good luck Hope this is your month.

Spence how you doing?? Any sign of the witch and if not have you tested again?? FX for a BFP

Kae has she hit yet so you can move on?? Boy you have had such a rough go but things are starting to look up. How is your mom doing?


----------



## spencerbear

Hope everything is ok with you ashley.....

Come on :witch: visit kaede this is the 1 month she wants you!

How are you doing Reeds? still lots of PMA?

Still no sign of the :witch: yet.......wont have time to get into town for a test till the weekend. So atm its just a waiting game, not sure ill have any nails left by then :haha::haha:


----------



## AshleyNichole

reeds no no spotting the one time I had it it was so small and like nothing, I am under OBGYN care now...but he told me he didn't have much hope due to my progesterone levels being so low they are 6.6 so I started the progestrone medicine yesterday. My hcg levels are still on the low side but still increasing so i am continuing to pray for my babe...


----------



## spencerbear

Sorry things arent going so well ashley.....will keep praying for you :hugs:


Feel bad saying this now but i got my BFP today. Just got to pray this one sticks after losing the last one


----------



## AshleyNichole

:happydance: :thumbup: CONGRATS SPENCER!!! :)


----------



## Kaede351

Awwwww!!! Spencer, I'm soooooooooo happy for you!!!! :D Yay! Guess it's just me and Reed's now lol.

Ash - I'm sure everything will be ok. I'll be thinking of you hun :) I would hav ethought f the hcg is still going up it's fine right? I hope so :hugs:

And no lol, no AF yet. I keep getting this browny coloured EWCM... so hopefully she will be here in a few days... right? lol :S

And yeah, my mum is still feeling poorly, but she's better than she was. :)

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Sounds like she is on her way Kae...


I am hoping everything is going well since my hcg is rising today I am feeling a little sick ...im extremely tired...and when I take my progesterone pill I am like a walking zombie makes me feel drunk so I have to make sure to take it right before I sleep...


----------



## AshleyNichole

So spencer are u leaving us here or sticking around like me ;)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Spencer AMAZING!! YAY FOR THE BFP!! How many dpo are you? I want to test so bad but I still am only 8dpo and don't want to see the bfn. I am so happy for you.

Ashley hang in there we will all be praying for you bean to be fine.


----------



## Firedancer41

AshleyNichole said:


> I am alright, was prescribed some progestrone as my levels are low...Hoping it works out the doctor said he didn't have much hope :cry: but I am praying

I'll be praying for you too, Ashley!


----------



## spencerbear

AshleyNichole said:


> So spencer are u leaving us here or sticking around like me ;)

Of course im hanging round, well at least until kaede and reeds get their BFP.....which we are hoping wont be long.


Reeds im now 16DPO, got my BFP yesterday at 15DPO.......did a test at 11DPO and it was negative, not even a hint of a line. So dont test yet Reeds, i would wait, seeing that BFN was really bad.


----------



## AshleyNichole

so how many weeks are u like 4?


----------



## spencerbear

yeah exactly 4


----------



## spencerbear

according to LMP dates......but 4 +2 accordin g to O dates


----------



## AshleyNichole

awww cool yeah i couldnt figure it out with that ticker hehe!


----------



## Kaede351

Well, AF still hasn't come lol. I'm getting impatient now XD I did an OPK yesterday as it's the only test I have in the house (lol) and it came out negative, so it's just a case of waiting. I did wonder because me and DH BD the day my ovulation usually happens... which I didn't actually realise at the time. But I'm actually quite glad it was negative (for a change). The nurse said if I got pregnant again straight away then there would be more chance for me to miscarry again... I don't think I could do that again so soon lol.

Ashley, I'm still thinking of you hun!! I'm glad ur levels went up :) And I've never known anybody who was on progesterone medicine before, so I don't know if the drowsiness is normal? :S lol. Good excuse for lots of naps tho 

I'm glad you're sticking around Spencer!! :D Altho you might be waiting a long time to hear about my bfp if the witch doesn't show up soon lmao. I duno how long to leave it before I ask the doctor. At least a couple more weeks... but I'm not that patient lmao XD

Oh, and I think I got my bfp at 10dpo... so I think it depends on if you concieved early or not? Or it might just depend on what ur body is like lol.

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

Personally ive never had a BFP before my AF due date......and actual now ive got my + i did have pains at 10DPO


----------



## cheekybint

I'll be testing on the 23rd April too :D


----------



## AshleyNichole

GL!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Spence I agree with you that I shouldn't test but....I was bad and bought a test today. I am expecting a BFN and to be honest I don't feel preggo anymore. THe only thing I have is AF boobies and gassy...I always get that before AF arrives. I was nauseated this morning but I also had chugged a energy drink with no breakfast so I am sure it was a sugar thing. 

How is everyone else tonight??


----------



## Kaede351

Yeah, I'm not sure how it all really works Spencer lol... maybe I OV'd earlier than I thought I did?

Thinking of you Reeds!!! Hope you get a beautiful BIG FAT POSITIVE!!!!! Good luck :D

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Well ladies, I went today to the ER for some light light spotting and they couldn't find bubs heartbeat so i am going to get a second opinion before doing anything...my hcg levels are still increasing i am totally gutted.. :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## wanababy2love

I said a prayer for you...and I hope and pray everything is okay


----------



## Kaede351

Ohhh, I'm so sorry Ash!!! I hope hope hope everything is fine for you! Thinking about you hun 

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh Ashley hunni I will be praying for you. I hope all is well.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

My test was a BFN but I am fine I was expecting it. I do have a weird eye twitch and I do remember having that with my dylan. So am I hoping that it is just way too early and I have never ever had this in my 2ww..:)


----------



## spencerbear

Oh Ash im so sorry for you hun, keeping you in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Ashley- any news babe? Hope everything is ok!

I did an opk earlier (only test I have in the house lol), and there was a tiny light line... It came up in the time, but duno how accurate it is seeing as it isn't actually a HPT. Gona give AF a little longer and if she doesn't show Im gona either go to docs or call the hospital and ask EPAC down there wats going on.

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

No~ I go tomorrow to find out...I am expecting the worst though :cry:

Thanks ladies...


----------



## Kaede351

Aww babe :( well got my fingers and toes crossed for you chick :hugs:

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ashley will keep you and lo in my prayers that all is okay.

Kae I can't believe that your cycle is still not back to normal. Man you poor thing this is horrible for you:( YOu haven't spoken to your doc anymore about what is going on?


----------



## charlene09

fingers crossed for you Ash Hope bubs is okay x


----------



## Kaede351

No, not yet I haven't. I don't really want to go to them only to come on the next day... Which I feel sure would happen knowing my luck XD

I'm 6 days late, and I think I might leave it another... Maybe a week, and then call the lovely nurse at the early pregnancy clinic at the hospital Ive been going to. I might buy some cheap tests in the £1 shop just yo clarify that Im NOT pg... Or at least I don't see how I could be. DH and I have only BD like 3 times since I MC'd... So unless the fertility after miscarriage is rediculously high, I really don't think I am. Just the witch being... Well, a witch lol.

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae I hear it is easier to get prego after a mc. I am hoping for the best for you. 

I am sure I am out this month but only time will tell. I only have this crazy eye twitch that won't go away. I have googled it and some woman do have it as a sypmtom and I do recall having it with my Dylan and I was exhausted all the time.


----------



## AshleyNichole

Kae good luck hun, you could be pregnant I fell pregnant right away after one of my previous MC's you are VERY fertile after a MC and it's very easy for those :spermy: to swim right on in as your cervix is still open ;)


----------



## AshleyNichole

Alright ladies I am signing out for the night I am going to take a bath and try to relax as I know I am not going to get any sleep tonight :cry:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

good luck tomorrow Ashley you will be in my thoughts


----------



## Kaede351

Ood luck Ash!!! Will be thinking of u today 

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

Good luck Ashley, really hope everything is ok for you today x


----------



## Kaede351

I'm guessing that opk I did yesterday was either inaccurate like I said or an evap because I did one this morning (just to drive myself insane haha) and it was completely empty. Not even a hint of a line. So it just bares the question... where the hell is the witch?!

Ah well, hi ho... off to work for me :( (hate going back after half term >.<)

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

Hopefuly you will have some answers soon hunni x


----------



## Kaede351

I don't really care which way it goes Spence lol... I just want everything to be back to normal! I've nearly run out of pads cuz I've had to keep one on all the time in case I get this gush that the nurse has warned me I could get. Also, DH doesn't get paid until next week, so I got no pennies spare to get more until next monday >.< First month in a job waiting for pay is the worst lol.

Anyway, reeeeally need to leave now lol. Talk to you lovelies later! 

I hope to hear some great news from you Ashley! Bestest of luck babe! :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Ashley - Any news babe? I hope ur okay and that bubs is ok too. Been thinking of u today.

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Kae how you feeling today hun??

Ashley I am also wondering about you as well...


----------



## spencerbear

Came on to see if there was any news from ashley but guessing not.....hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Hope you are ok Ashley. :hug:


----------



## Kaede351

I'm ok thanks Reeds :)

I hope ur okay Ash... bit worried bout you... :hugs:

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Just stopping in to check on Ash as well...will keep praying for you hun.


----------



## AshleyNichole

Well I was expecting it...Bubs passed away at 7 weeks :cry:
I had a ton of blood work done today so I go back in 2 weeks for results and I have to take the pill to pass the tissue. The specialist said I will prob have to be put on injections when I get pregnant and that costs like 3,000 a month :shock: i am so sad i have to go thru this at such a young age... but that's just a quick update... SLEEP TIGHT MY ANGEL BABY :angel:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ashley I am so sorry huni. Hugs and many prayers coming your way


----------



## rai

ashley, I'm so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## ShanandBoc

So sorry Ashley :( Take care of yourself ok hun and all the best for the future, im thinking of you xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## majm1241

Oh No! Ashley I am so Sorry! :cry: :hug:


----------



## billylid

I'm really sorry Ashley :( :hugs:


----------



## spencerbear

Im really sorry ashley, sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## mushmouth

I'm sorry ashley, :hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

Ashley, so sorry-hugs and prayers for you


----------



## emmajayne

im so sorry Ashley Nicole xx


----------



## Kaede351

Oh Ash... I'm so sorry darling :( I thought for sure all would be fine :hugs: If you need to talk.... you know where to send a message :) My heart goes out to you chick.

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Just a quick check in before bed. Hope ur okay Ash... I mean course ur not, but hope ur holding up ok :) we all love youuu!! :hugs:

How is everybody else?

I still haven't had AF arrive and Im now on cd42 :S longest cycle EVER! Hope she arrives soon or I'll be out of the running for a May bfp lol :(

Talk to you all soon!

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well girls I am out. AF got me today. So guess now I will be begging for a 2011 baby. Going to relax this month and focus more on me and getting healthier rather than just ttc

Ashley hun your in my prayers


----------



## spencerbear

Ashley - :hugs: to you...

Reeds - Sorry the miserable witch got you. Are yo doing SMEP again and becoming a ttc warrior??

Kaede - She is taking her time visiting. Typical really when you want her she doesnt show and when you dont she does, lol


Well girls im hoping and praying everythig stays ok for me. Finding it difficult to stay calm and stress free though, as 2 days after getting my BFP my OH walked out on us. So dont now if im coming or going right now. Started new job, moving house, him leaving and hanging onto my baby........hopefully things will settle down soon 

:hugs: to you all x


----------



## cheekybint

So far this week it's been BFNs for me, tomorrow official testing day, see what happens!


----------



## Kaede351

Oh Spencer!!! I'm so sorry chick. If you need someone to talk to u have my number :) I hope everything sorts out for you soon! I think you should de-balls ur other half!! Men are so.. ugh!! Can't live with them, but unfortunately you can't live without them. I hope ur ok xxx

Reeds - I'm sure you will have some good news soon :D xxx

Ashley - Still thinking about you babe. Love ya!! xxx

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Spencer I am so sorry, DH and I have been having it rough the past few days he has not talked to me since Monday...men ughh! What happened?

I started bleeding the bright red today, so hopefully everything will pass soon and quick so it can be over with... :hug: to everyone!


----------



## Kaede351

I'm still waiting on the bleed the nurses said I would get... namely my next AF. So for all I know it could all still be inside me :S I really never did get any answers from the nurses becaue they didn't know either. I think I might give them a ring if I haven't come on by Monday.

Omg!! Why are men such *bleep*?!?! DH and I had a huge argument on tuesday night... which went on til past midnight. I went to work yesterday with puffy red eyes from all the crying. We argued about everything from current monetary situations to the miscarriage. It was the most horrid argument. We've never had a proper argument before so it was awful. 

I can't believe ur DH is being so insensitive... surely he can understand how this must be hard for you?! Give him a slap and tell him to get over himself lol. Hope ur holding up ok :)

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

I really wish i knew what was going on. Last friday he just said that he couldnt stand the sight of me and left. He has found somewhere else to live and has come and picked up most of his stuff. He reckons he felt this way for a few weeks but didnt feel that way when we were making this baby and only the day before he left, told me he loved me...... Bloody men is an understatement at the moment :cry::cry::cry:

Just got to keep praying everything will be ok, caus ethis is now my last chance :cry:

I would definately give someone a ring on monday if no AF kaede. When i had my mmc and both my m/c it didnt take that long for it to show up.


----------



## samantha.xo

Hey girls, I'm new and am 3 days late, and am testing tomorrow. Gl everyone !!


----------



## cheekybint

Good luck Samantha :D


----------



## Kaede351

Oh Spencer, I'm so sorry he's being such a dick :( I will keep everything crossed that all stays good for you! Try not to stress... I know they must seem like mepty words to you right now, but you need to stay calm for u and ur bubs :) Your girls here will always have your back :) Love yas!! xxx

And yeah, I'm going to... I don't think it should be too far off though. I've been getting like brown discharge/spotting, which is the same thing that's been happening for the last 2 or so normal periods AND when I m/c, so I'm guessing it will be here soon. I might get some cheap hpt's tomorrow or on saturday (forgot to get them when I went to asda earlier lol), and if negative I''m going to jsut give epac a call and ask them how long they think it could be until it shows up :) No harm in asking right? :)

Take care of yourself Spence, and treat urself! You deserve it after what that.... only word that springs to mind is dickhead.... has done to you. Use his credit card to get urself somethign AMAZING(ly expensive ;)) :)

I'm here for anybody who needs me :) least I can do after u ladies were all so amazing when I was in need! Just wish I could do more :)

Samantha - Good luck hun! Hope you get your bfp :D

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Spencer I am so sorry. But Kae is right you deserve better and men are as evil AF!! UGH they are so clueless to what we go through for them. 

Ginger good luck in the morning. Mel you too. I so hope this is your month.

Gee Kae I am worried for you. Is it possible you conceived again??I know I asked already but this is so long now. Will keep in you in my prayers.


----------



## samantha.xo

BFP ladies, good luck to the rest of you. lots of hugs and kisses xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations sam x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Congrats Sam!!


----------



## Lily Me

Congrats Sam!

Me - 3 days late and BFN. Will try again tomorrow with FMU. If nothing then I'm out this month. 

Fingers crossed girls!!

x


----------



## AshleyNichole

congrats sam!


----------



## AshleyNichole

awww spencer i am sorry hun, keepin you and ur bubs in my thoughts, i hope everything works out ok...


----------



## AshleyNichole

yeah the only thing my husband has said to me is "are you feeling bad" and when i respond with everything thats been going on the past few days since he has not spoken to me at all...he just says "OH" WTF SERIOUSLY?!!? whatever....i will just go thru this alone...:cry: nothing new... FN MEN!


----------



## Kaede351

Hmmm... I sometimes wonder if men are actually human lol :S They just do not seem to have a clue!!! I mean sure, we can all be moody at times... but we have alot more going on with our bodies with raging hormones and whatnot. They should have more understanding. If they spent a day as a woman they'd be begging to be turned back into a guy!!

And I don't see how I could have Reeds... I know we did BD around when I was due to ov... but I don't know if I did or not (OV I mean). I'll be really pissed off if I have lol. Not because I'd be pg (I'd be ecstatic) but because after all the months we spent goin at it like rabbits only to get pg after doin it once lol... would be a bit annoyed. Specially the one month where I would actually prefer not to get pg. Really don't think I could go through all this again, and I know it's a higher chance :( 

When Taylor (DH) gets paid on monday I'm going to get some cheapy HPT's and if neg then I will call epac :)

Samantha - Congrats hun!!! :D

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

Unfortunately kaede thats normally the way things work out :haha: Neer the way you want them to


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, I wouldn't mind if I WAS pregnant... but even thinking about it I'm sooo scared :( tbh, I'd rather not take a hpt and just wait... at least then I wouldn't know the difference. I wish I'd done that last time. But I feel like I need to know lol. Sounds completely irrational and crazy XD Ah well.

Ugh, I made chicken and mushroom carbonara for dinner, and there must have been something wrong with the sauce I bought because it tasted wierd and now I feel sick :(

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ashley so sorry your going thrugh this horrible time alone we are here for you as much as we can be.

Spence how you holding up dear?

Kae..Spence is right it usually happens when you least expect it. I have seen some woman fall pregnant right after a mc and never get AF they just Ov right after. I will keep you in my prayers remember God always has a plan and its all in his time


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Reeds :)

"I will keep you in my prayers remember God always has a plan and its all in his time." That made me smile :) Ever wish he'd get impatient sometimes though and do things a bit quicker? lol

I will let y'all know when I've done a test, that's if I don't get AF in the meantime XD haha.

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

I passed a weird bubble thing last night with like fluid inside of it... :shrug: idk what it was...and i started with the pills today to pass everything but have had minimal bleeding and cramping, i had a really bad cramp last night and diaherrea sorry tmi but i wasen't watching to see if i passed baby but i don't think i did coz im sure id feel it...ughhh this really sucks :cry:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ash that sac of fluid was probably your bub. I hate to say that..did they say when he stopped developing? I am so sorry you are having to go through this. Big HUGS huni. We are always here for you.

Kae TEST TEST!! LOL no pressure


----------



## AshleyNichole

Well i know this sounds gross, but i popped the sac open to make sure...and it was just watery stuff inside... :shrug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mmmm I am sorry did they day at what stage he stopped developing?


----------



## Kaede351

I had some of that watery stuff too, did it stretch and look a bit like a really thin layer of skin? (sorry to ask babe, but even to this day I don't recall passing bubs. I just assumed it was the watery stretchy stuff?)

I hope this is all over for you soon babe and you can try and start over.

Night night everyone, talk to yas soon ^^

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good night Kae


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya girls, AF got me today :D I'm soooo relieved lol. 

So I am officially back to trying after it's finished!!! yay ^^ I'm excited haha. I'm going to get some opk's next weekend and I'm going to try and find some IC's on ebay or something. I'm soooo ready to start trying again haha :D

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Mmmm I am sorry did they day at what stage he stopped developing?


7 weeks baby stopped growing.


----------



## AshleyNichole

Kaede351 said:


> I had some of that watery stuff too, did it stretch and look a bit like a really thin layer of skin? (sorry to ask babe, but even to this day I don't recall passing bubs. I just assumed it was the watery stretchy stuff?)
> 
> I hope this is all over for you soon babe and you can try and start over.
> 
> Night night everyone, talk to yas soon ^^
> 
> XxX

No it was seriously like a bubble with watery stuff inside it was weird :shrug:


----------



## AshleyNichole

glad AF finally arrived kae!

I called the doctor again last night coz I took my 3rd dose of the meds and nothing, idk if I passed baby or not, so he is going to see me Monday and send me for a u/s to see if everything passed or i still have tissue inside....i pray its all out.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

WOoohoo for you Kae!! Maybe we can get a BFP together this month!! Big higs to you

Ashley I am so sorry its going to rough hun I am glad you have a doc that will listen to you and you will be able to see him monday and make sure your ok

Asfm I went wacko and bought Tj some fertility pills too this month..so much for what I said about a realxing month of ntnp. I just feel like I need to be proactive about this like its my best way to conceive but I also know that it is all up to God and his timing but I like to help!! LOL;)


----------



## Kaede351

No such thing as a relaxed month when ur ttc lol. Only reason thd last 6 weeks for us was so relaxed is because I knew it would have been a big risky. Didn't want to risk this happening all over again. But back in the game now and Im ready to play hard haha 

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Well ladies I am getting ready to head for my u/s lets hope everything is gone and I am finished with this m/c. The bleeding is starting to lighten up too thank goodness, I can't wait to jump on the horse again :rofl:

So on another note!!! I was thinking lets post pictures of ourselves so we can see who everyone is since we seem to be good friends on here now :lol:


----------



## Kaede351

Ohhhh, that's a good idea :D I'll see if I can find a good pic haha

Madonna episode of glee now though ;) haha. I'll find it in the break ;)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/SDC11204.jpg

I know it's not very big... but there's Me and my gorgeous man :D

Can't wait to see your pics ^^

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey girls! glad everyone is doing good. Hope everyone had a great weekend. My was a moody one but that's life. :) I will post a pic too in a sec!!


----------



## Kaede351

yay ^^

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

back from u/s the tech said she didn't see nething that jumped out at her, but i will get the actual results tomorrow from my obgyn.... i think it's coming to an end thank goodness!!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

i will post a pic in a bit too i gotta go get my friend from work right now ;)


----------



## Kaede351

Yay for nothing scary on u/s :) Glad everything is getting back to normal for you :D

I'm loooking forward to some fab-u-lus pics when I wake up in the morning :D

nite nite ladiess

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae I forgot that I have a new computer with no pics stored!! UGH I will get you one posted..that is me in my avatar thoughy!! LOL Have a blessed day!


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, yeah I had guessed Reeds ;) It's ok lol, I'll just have to wait 

Ah well, got loads of paper work for work to do... so better crack on cuz my boss wants it all in tomorrow >.< Hopefully it won't take long... got to write up some notes.

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

me!!!
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a359/Buglette143/meee.jpg
my <3 and i like 2 years ago
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a359/Buglette143/octrip2071.jpg
my lil guy
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a359/Buglette143/138edit.jpg


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, you two make the cutest couple ^^

And your little man is SOOOOOOOOOO adorable ^^

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Thank you ;)


----------



## Kaede351

No problem lol 

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

So I guess it's just me you and Reeds left on this thread :(


----------



## AshleyNichole

Well i got back on the horse last night :rofl:[-X[-X[-X


Bad girl I know...BUT we are being cautious we didn't use protection but he didn't finish in me...coz i know my cervix is still open...but I couldn't resist....:haha::haha:


----------



## Kaede351

tut tut!!! To be fair Taylor and me did too lol. I asked the nurse what would have made it hurt during and after (like in my entire womb area lol) and I got an earfukl from the nurse about how we shouldn't be doing it yet... but I'd never been told before hand and I didn't know!!! XD

Ah well, glad ur getting back on the horse lol

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Yeah well we took it easy kinda :rofl:
i just couldn't resist it's been like almost 2 weeks.


----------



## Kaede351

Yeah, know the feeling lol. Anyway, nite nite ^^

XxX


----------



## charlene09

Congrats sam! xx


----------



## AshleyNichole

well i guess it's time to change the name of this thread? :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

ahem....anyone still here?


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I test on the 20th although i might be testing sooner !


----------



## spencerbear

hi girls, sorry been absent or the last week. House move all completed, although still loads of boxes around me as only had the day i moved of work. 

hope your all keeping well x


----------



## charlene09

Im here lol


----------



## Kaede351

I'm still here too lol. This thread kinda disappeared! 

I got some OPKs yesterday, and Im charting properly again now. So hopefully we will be lucky soon :) I should be testing around about the 26th I think, so FX'd!!

How is everybody?!

Glad your move is all over Spencer ^^

XxX


----------



## charlene09

Im fine thanks kaede you? xx


----------



## Kaede351

Yeah not too bad :) Excited to be back to trying again! The six weeks it took for AF to come back were like hell lol. Just hope Ive started to ovulate properly after the loss. I know sometimes it can take a while. I suppose i just have to put it all into fate's hands now :)

hope all is well with you and bubs chick :)

XxX


----------



## charlene09

Yes me and baby are fine thankyou as far as i know anyway

got my scan on 21st excited but scared at the same time!! x


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, Im sure you'll be fine ^^ best of luck and you have to show us pics!!! 

Anyway, I think I'm gona be off to sleep now. Am properly tired lol. Nite nite!!

XxX


----------



## charlene09

Night night and I will show you some pics :) when i get them xx


----------



## Shey

count me in


----------



## Kaede351

Can't wait to see the pcs Hun!!!

And welcome to the thread Shey (LOVE that name :))

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

how is everyone this month?? hope there is alot of :sex: going on this month and the :spermy: is trying to catch the eggy!! lots and lots of :dust:to all!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

welcome shey!! :)


----------



## Kaede351

Yes, lots of :sex: Reeds lol... Am in danger of permanent friction burn in fact 

How is everyone? :D

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

:lol: Kae I hate that...Doing well thanks!


----------



## Kaede351

Glad you're feeling good Ash ^^

I'm still overflowing with PMA haha... altho it is slightly less today for some reason? :S I think it's because I feel completely worn out and old haha. Waiting for Ov is just as bad as waiting to test XD lmao.

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

friction burn!! had me laughing!! Kae..

asfm I think I am about 4 to 5dpo and not really thinking about sypmtoms..just praying this is my month. played ball last night and boy today I feel muscles I forgot I HAD!! LOL


----------



## Kaede351

haha Reeds... I'm like that when I go to the gym XD Havent been for ages, so it will be 10 times worse when I do start going again haha.

Glad I could make you smile ;)

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hey girls...just dropping by and see how everyone is and any big plans for the weekend?? I go back to work tomorrow...a big fat yuck to that!!! but its the reality of it all I guess. 

Asfm I alternate between being full of pma and doubt...I have all my usual 2ww symptoms with nothing new so thinking af will be here about the 18th but if not I will test after that. I have noticed since my last chemical every month after I O that my bbs are always sore so if by some chance they stop hurting then I will be hopefully!!:)


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, well I hope this is your month Reeds!!! I'm still waiting to OV lol... another 5 days to go >.< I swear, this month has been really dragged out because I KNOW when I ovulate lol. Normally we just kind of go along and bd as much as we cane. But we're trying the sperm meets egg plan this cycle (DH doesn't know that... but we are ;) haha), and I'm not sure how much I like it... I'm hopeful that it will work! But it's dragging the month out lol.

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

sooo reeds did you do nething different this month to help with the :bfp:


asfm....nothing much here this weekend just going out to dinner on Mothers day with my husband,son and my Mom. ;-)


----------



## AshleyNichole

what is the sperm meets egg plan? how does that work :)


----------



## Kaede351

You start BDing on cd 8 and do so every other day until O then you do it like 2 nights in a row then miss a night and do it one last time after that and then you wait. You also start using OPK's from cd 10 until you get a positive. I'm not explaining it very well... there is a thread here on it and this is also a website on it...

https://pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

XxX


----------



## winegums

hiii i've just seen this i'm testing on 23rd can i join :):) xxx


----------



## spencerbear

Hi girls

How are you all doing?

SMEP worked for me, so i loved it.


----------



## Kaede351

Hi winegums, ofc you can join!! ^^ Welcome to our little gang lol

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Hi Spencer!! Haven't seen you for a while :D How are you chick? ^^

I'm ok, I will like the SMEP if I get a bfp haha. I feel a bit like it's turned :sex: into a chore... because we have to do it on specific nights. But I'll do anything to get my babab now lol. I'm soooo ready for it!! And that m/c kind pushed me over the edge... so I'm a slightly crazy person who's ttc ;) haha

XxX


----------



## winegums

i'm doing smep too yay for smep i know what you mean though my oh said to me last night 'sex isn't fun at the moment when can we do it without planning ahead? :(' he looked so sad lol!!! bless him i was like well i need 3 more nights then maybe one more then we can have some fun lol xxx


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, we gave up just "doing it" and had a little bit of fun last night XD I haven't O'd yet, so it's not a problem really. Just have to make sure I rape my man as much as possible once I get my +OPK... sure he wont' mind really XD It's me who is finding all the sex a chore. He loves it lol XP

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

AshleyNichole said:


> sooo reeds did you do nething different this month to help with the :bfp:
> 
> 
> asfm....nothing much here this weekend just going out to dinner on Mothers day with my husband,son and my Mom. ;-)

Hey Ashley..nope not a single extra thing this month. I really really needed a break and I had become so obsessed with it I think I had my body totally stressed out my cycles were starting to get messed up and not be regular..I had a 25 then a 27 day cycle when I was usually 29..so now according to mymonthlycycles I have a 28 day cycle but I do O early about cd 12 so I have a 16 day lp. I am sure that if I dont get a BFP this month I will become proactive again just needed to step back and re-evaluate things!!:thumbup:


----------



## Ruskiegirl

How is everyone feeling ?? I was getting doubtfull but now i finally figured out my cycle and its hyperovulation month :yipee: 2 shots at a baby or twins which would rock. Thought i ovulated alot earlier in my cycle but finaly got a pos opk so im sure yesterday and today are my days :thumbup: So now im thinking more positivly and now i think i got a good start on finding out how my body is working :happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yay for you Ruskiegirl!! GO catch that egg!!:)


----------



## Kaede351

Woo!! Go Ruskie ^^

I KNOW I've asked this before... but can you remind me what asfm means? lol >.<

XxX


----------



## winegums

asfm?? i was trying to work that out too, does it mean as for me? lol dont laugh at me if im wrong!

also ruskie what do you mean hyperovulation month? do you have certain months you hyperovulate?

xxx


----------



## Kaede351

I thought it meant that too winegums lol. Couldn't remember what it wax when I KNOW I've asked before lol XD

XxX


----------



## Ruskiegirl

It only happens once or twice a year for me and its where i release 2 eggs instead of one :thumbup:


----------



## Kaede351

How do you know you ovulated twice? 

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hey Kae girl how are ya??


----------



## Kaede351

I'm ok... bit confused though lol

OPK's have been coming up like very faint lines for the last however many days I've been donig them, but today (3 days before I'm due to OV) the line wasn't there at all!! So I don't know if I've OV'd early? Or not yet and the OPK's are just stupid?

I put a thread up just now asking about it. I said I didn't have any EWCM... then I went to the toilet and I had loads XD lol... and I have cramps like AF... could that be OV pains?

lol... I know you were just saying hi, but there's my little rant over and done with ;P

Hows you chick?

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kaede351 said:


> I'm ok... bit confused though lol
> 
> OPK's have been coming up like very faint lines for the last however many days I've been donig them, but today (3 days before I'm due to OV) the line wasn't there at all!! So I don't know if I've OV'd early? Or not yet and the OPK's are just stupid?
> 
> I put a thread up just now asking about it. I said I didn't have any EWCM... then I went to the toilet and I had loads XD lol... and I have cramps like AF... could that be OV pains?
> 
> lol... I know you were just saying hi, but there's my little rant over and done with ;P
> 
> Hows you chick?XxX

Hey girl...you may have O early. Sounds like all the sypmtoms to me!! Good luck hope you catch the eggy this month!!:)

I am really good..stressed by work and really ready to quit but just spent 8000 on new siding and windows for our house so I guess I will be working til that is paid off!!:(


----------



## Kaede351

Well DH and I are doing SMEP so even if I have OV early we have still been doing it every other day, so hopefully the little buggers have caught on and are going to stick this time lol.

I know the feeling... I'm actually running behind for work myself this morning... but on a monday I couldn't care less XD It's strange! When I'm at work I want to go home, but when it's the holidays I can't wait to go back. As soon as I get there I want to go home again :lol:

XxX

XxX


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I know cause 99% of the time my ovulation pain last 1 day instead of 2 , And usualy it hurts alot more with my double egg months :thumbup:


----------



## Kaede351

oh right, well I've been having quite bad cramps the last 2 days haha... maybe I'm having a double eggy month XD I would absolutely LOVE to have twins 

XxX


----------



## charlene09

ashley did you loose the baby hun! :O I havent been on for ages so im sorry if i upset you asking this


----------



## AshleyNichole

yes charlene I did...


I havent been on much but I got my results from the doctor and she said I have 2 blood clotting problems when pregnant and that I need to take a baby asprin everyday when pregnant, insert progesterone suppositories 1x in the morning and 1x in the evening and the worst is a blood thinner injection into my stomach the whole pregnancy and 4 weeks after :cry: and OMG it hurts! I had to do a trial to make sure I knew how to do it and WOW!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning everyone! Hope everyone is having a great week.

Asfm I have about 6 days...then I bet AF will be here HAHA. I am praying she stays away but after the fight dh and I had last night I am sure it will be here on time or early. So on to next month..and finding a way to get preggo!!:)


----------



## Kaede351

I hope AF stays away for you Reeds!!!

Oh dear Ash, I'm sorry you have to go through that :(

Me... I still hadn't ovulated as of last night (due to today), so I hope that will happen either today or tomorrow. So FX'd it leads to bfp! I need something to bring me back round from the dark side lol >.< The last week or so I've felt really scared and paranoid... and part of me is telling me not to put myself and DH through all of this. But it's all I've ever wanted since I can remember. I jsut want a family and to be a good mum!

I think it's kinda really sunk in now that I lost my bean... I would have been 15 weeks today :( I think if I don't get bfp this month I might talk to DH about having a break for a month or two (not that we probably will... DH wants it as much as I do... but we'll talk about it!! haha).

My dad made me cry the other day too. He didn't mean to... but he asked me how I was feeling now, and we were talking about it and he said "I know through the years I haven't been the best dad, I used to always tell you kids to shut up and be quiet. But I have to say I was really looking forward to being a grandad." That was it.... the tears started and wouldn't stop :cry: But it kinda gave me a little bit of my resolve back.

Anyway, that's my essay for the day haha.

Love to you all!

XxX


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Hows everyone doing this fine day ? Welll update for me ive been 5 dpo 2 days in a row according to ff , So for 5 dpo today i had a hueg temp shift from 97.2 yesterday to 98.4 this morning, Had a little bit of nausea untill i ate , Ive been super hungry the last 2 days im having mild cramps again and some heartburn but i cant rely on that one cause i have acid reflux, Ive been kind of tired today actualy took a nap and had a very vivid dream, Other then that not a whole lot going on :thumbup::dust:


----------



## Kaede351

I THINK I just got a positive opk :D I'm excited lol. I didn't think I would ever ovulate this month XD I'll put a pic up in a bit if it stays a solid line once it has dried properly... they tend to change colour as they dry lol (maybe I should splash out on a CBFM next month if no bfp this month >.< lol)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Hmmm, I'm not so sure... now it's dried it has gone a bit light. But it's still darker than all my other OPK's I've done this month...

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/SDC11283.jpg

What do you think? Maybe I'll get an even darker line tomorrow? But do I mark this one down as + or -?

XxX


----------



## Ruskiegirl

That looks like a positive to me hun have fun :sex:ing :thumbup:


----------



## Kaede351

DH and I BD last night... but when I did an OPK this morning there was absolutely no line (I know your'e not supposed to use FMU... but seeing as the line last night was fairly dark I didn't think there would be a problem). Should I take that as I'm 1dpo now? Or wait until after 8pm (time I usually do OPK's) and do another one? :S I haven't had a temp shift... well, not a significant one anyway... so I don't know what to think atm XD

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

wow... where is everyone today?

I did another OPK this evening and it's negative... so was that it yesterday or do you girls think I still haven't O'd? I haven't had a temp shift... not a proper one anyway and it was no higher today than it had been at any other point in my cycle... I'm confused :cry:

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hey kae...i am not good at temping but cant it take 2 days before ur temp rise?? i am sure that was it. did u just do ur opk once a day?


----------



## Kaede351

Yeah... Did I need to do them more? :S I already got through 15 of the buggers lol. I don't know about the temp thing. I'm not great at it... I think I was just extra lucky the month I got my bfp. I only did 3 OPKs the whole month and managed to hit it dead on when I OV'd... I think it was you who told me which of the OPKs had been my surge cuz Id never used them before? Lol, I duno... DH and I have :sex: alot this month, and will continue too... So maybe we still have a chance? :( hope we do!!

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hey Kae..I usually test 2 times a day...cause the surge is easy to miss. It sounds like to me u got it though. Fx for you!! I honestly have no sypmtoms at this point of af or pregnancy usually have sore bbs til she shows. so who knows...hoping for a BFP thought!!:)


----------



## Kaede351

Me too Reeds!!!! I'm excited for you! haha, hope you get ur bfppppp ^^

XxX


----------



## Ruskiegirl

How is everyone doing today? Well temps stil high had super faint lines on a wondfo test not sure on their sensitivity, Drank some Sobe pina colda and the smell almost made me gag and i drink these all the time with no problems, Got mild AF type cramping my boobs are little tender ive taken naps 3 days in a row now lol Cervix is high soft and closed with watery cm ,Other then that not much else going on here


----------



## AshleyNichole

GL reeds cant wait to hear that you got ur :bfp:

Kae~ I am not sure about temping hun but I hope you caught that :spermy:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

ruskiegirl how many dpo are u?? fx its the startd of ur bfp!!:) when is the witch due?


----------



## Kaede351

Hey girls, I didn't OV. My temp was low again today, so back to BD every other day I spose lol. I don't think I'll bother with OPKs anymore this cycle, it starting to get expensive!!! If I don't Ov this month Im going to make an appointment for the doc and ask him WTF is going on. I was only about 5 weeks when I miscarried... if I'd have been 15 or something I could understand. *sigh* Oh well, I suppose I'll just enjoy BD some more then lol

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Witch got me


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well ladies it looks like i got myself a :bfp: on my hands!!! I took 2 tests this morning one with FMU and one with SMU and both are positive! They are in the gallery if you want to have a peek!:happydance::dust: to everyone!


----------



## Kaede351

Sorry the witch got you Reeds :( I think I might be having an annovulatory cycle :( So I think the witch will me have in a week or two.

CONGRATS RUSKIE!!!! I'm so happy for you ^^ Happy and Healthy 9 monthsa to you!!! :D

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Sorry Reeds, CONGRATS Ruskie!!


I don't know when my AF will show, It's been about 4 weeks now since my MC....We haven't be actively trying...Not using protection but DH has been cautious and pulling out..


----------



## ZumbaQueen

Hey everyone, im new on here, my testing day is on the 23! I am not feeling any symptoms (cramps, breast tenderness) though. What symptoms are you guys experiencing this week?? 

Congrats to everyone who has a BFP! Im excited for you all!


----------



## AshleyNichole

Welcome Zumba!!! :)


No symptoms here as I have had a MC on April 22nd. Just waiting for the :witch: to come now...


----------



## Kaede351

No symptoms :( I STILL haven't ovulated. I'm starting to get really frustrated and upset. Why isn't my body working?! I know that I DO ovulate, so why aren't I? >.<

Hope everyone is ok :)

XxX


----------



## rai

Just checking in on my ladies!

@ kaede: You may have caught your Ov. When I caught mine it was like that. I was positive for one day and then all other days were negative. But I didn't temp, so I can't help you out there. However, it sounds as if you are getting in a lot of BDing. So hopefully you caught the eggy. 

@Ruskie: Congrats on the BFP. Looking forward to seeing you on the 1st tri board. 

@Reeds: Sorry about the witch... But at least the 2ww is over. :) I find the wait is the hardest part.

Good luck to all those still in the 2ww.


----------



## Kaede351

I hope so Rai, thanks :D

I'm starting to give up hope of ovulating this cycle haha :S

XxX


----------



## ZumbaQueen

Ashley Im so sorry, my thoughts and prayers go out to you during this tough time. Wishing you luck next time. 

No realy symptoms still for me, I did feel gassy yesterday which I never am, but it could have been coincidence. Wishing everyone luck and hope everyone gets a :bfp:


----------



## ZumbaQueen

Hey ladies...I have a question...I work out on a daily basis Im a latin dance aerobics instructor, could this affect my chances of getting preggers? Im scared while im teaching that if I move to much I can lessen my chances of getting pregnant.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hey ladies!! hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## AshleyNichole

I saw this thread was moved to two week wait hmph....oh well :lol:


Doing alright here it's been 4 weeks now since I have MC'd and still no af....I am having bleeding gums, and been very emotional I am not sure what's up with that, that just started this week. Maybe AF is on her way...Coz I know all my hormones are outta my body I tested last week and it was negative...:shrug:


----------



## AshleyNichole

Zumba no I do think so...keep on dancing :dance: :dance:


----------



## AshleyNichole

and....i had a dream i had a big preggo belly :rofl:
but cant possibly be preggo DH has not put any :spermy: in me he always has been pulling out..


----------



## reedsgirl1138

ashley u can still get preggo with the pull out method. precum alsi has sperm in it. :)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Sorry i havent updated this its been a crazy week for me , Last night i ended up at the hospital with severe abdominal pain docs think it might be kidney stones, I started getting lighter lines and then no lines and finaly got my confirmation last night at the hospital of a chemical pregnancy . GL to all of you ladies :dust: AF still isnt here yet but i feel here coming any day now she is due on sat:thumbup:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I am sorry Ruskiegirl....I experienced that in April, My OB told me that most woman dont know they are pregnant but its around 70% of pregnancies end up being chemical I guess thats why they say you have a 25% chance of concieving...Hope you get your :bfp: next month if your still ttc


----------



## AshleyNichole

Sorry ruskie.... reeds I tested yest negative so guess its just my crazy hromones....still no af yet......


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh Ruskie so sorry about the chemical. They are awful!! Have had 2 myself.:hugs:

Ashley hang in there huni hope it all smooths out soon. It took Kae like 6 weeks to get back to normal...

Kae how you doing??


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Gave in and took a FRER and got a :bfn: may 21 @ 10dpo I figured I might have enough hcg in system I guess not. I hope I get my :bfp: soon....I knew I should have just waited but now I am starting to doubt pg symptoms...maybe its all in my head :cry: :witch: is due May 27 I hope she stays away!! Lots of **BABY:dust:DUST** ladies


----------



## Ruskiegirl

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Oh Ruskie so sorry about the chemical. They are awful!! Have had 2 myself.:hugs:

Thanks hun AF showed herself today so now i can look forward to this cycle w9ith some different things:thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

ruskie and sammy love the pma girls! we have to keep trying we will all get our BFPs soon!!:)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yep i am feeling really confident myself and very positive , I think if i stay positive i wont get so down when i dont get pregnant each cycle and mabey being positive will make it happen sooner hehe:thumbup:


----------



## AshleyNichole

thanks reeds, we will see i hope she comes soon damnit so i can get back to normal....i hate when my period is out of whack


----------



## ZumbaQueen

Anyone else test today???

Congrats to all the :bfp: ! Sorry to everyone who got AF! I am out too :bfn:.. .

Keeping my fx'd for JUNE! :dust: to everyone whos trying again next month!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Today I am 12dpo and took and clearblue easy digital and got a :bfn: am I out for this month or am I possibly testing too early? Going to try to test on the May 30th if :witch: doesnt arrive. :witch: is due May 27th


----------



## ttcLilRainbow

Hello everyone. I am on a 33 day cycle and today is my day 33! It is also 15dpiui and o. It is possible I may have gotten the faintest BFP but I am not holding my breath. Been way too disappointed way too many times! I of course have been testing for the past 4 days-all were BFN! Any insight?! I am beyond crazed over this. The 2ww is torturous enough!! Ahhh..BABYDUST to alll!!! Congrats to all who did get BFP!!! :)


----------



## honeysuede

I tested this morning & still BFN at 17DPO But no AF:nope:
XX


----------



## tbuns

Here is what I got this morning.... So confused, excited and scared!! This test is a def BFP in person!!
 



Attached Files:







006 2.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 20









image201005230022_2.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## AshleyNichole

well finally af showed up time to roll on....so am i changing the name to june now? :lol: whos going to keep following me!?!? :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

congrats tbuns, id do a FRER tho i don't trust blue dyes just my opinion :)


----------



## tbuns

AshleyNichole said:


> congrats tbuns, id do a FRER tho i don't trust blue dyes just my opinion :)

I gotcha. I don't know if I trust dr's tests either, got a BFN this morning.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

AF is due in 2 days :argh: Usually dont have any symptoms before AF and I have been cramping for this whole last week (possibly had implantation bleeding on 23 very odd to have blood streaks in cm 5 days before AF, I currently have dull aches in lower abdomen. woke up last night at 230 or 3 am with severe nausea....I hope my mind isnt playing with me and these are true symptoms...lol Will be re-testing on the 28th if AF doesnt come.....send me some :dust: my way

Good Luck ladies still on 2ww Fx'd for :bfp: really soon!


----------



## tbuns

S_a_m_m_y said:


> AF is due in 2 days :argh: Usually dont have any symptoms before AF and I have been cramping for this whole last week (possibly had implantation bleeding on 23 very odd to have blood streaks in cm 5 days before AF, I currently have dull aches in lower abdomen. woke up last night at 230 or 3 am with severe nausea....I hope my mind isnt playing with me and these are true symptoms...lol Will be re-testing on the 28th if AF doesnt come.....send me some :dust: my way
> 
> Good Luck ladies still on 2ww Fx'd for :bfp: really soon!

:happydance: :dust: :happydance:


----------



## rai

AshleyNichole said:


> congrats tbuns, id do a FRER tho i don't trust blue dyes just my opinion :)

What's wrong with the blue dyes? I read that somewhere else, but never heard an explanation on why they may give false positives. :shrug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck Sammy and tbuns!!

Ashley I will be fllowing you. Not much new with me...should O this week and begin my 2ww will be testing around June 13..3 days before my bday if AF doesnt get me first.


----------



## charlene09

sorry about the baby ashley! :( x


----------



## tbuns

AshleyNichole said:


> congrats tbuns, id do a FRER tho i don't trust blue dyes just my opinion :)

Sorry AF showed up hun... boo!! 

I have been doing the blue dyes b/c they have been on sale. But here is the thing, I until the other day, I have never seen a positive or an evap on a blue dye ever. But of course I have never been pregnant either. Nonetheless, I took another blue dye test (different brand - walgreeens generic EPT) this morning and here is what I got.... plus a dollar store pink dye test. 

Here:
 



Attached Files:







image201005250029_2.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 12









image201005250028_2.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 10









image201005250013_2.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 12









image201005250009_2.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tbuns when is af actually due?? I see a faint line on your dollar test but it looks really close to the control line...hang in there and try to hold off a couple days and give the hcg time to build up in your system if your not late yet. I always worry about chemical pregnancy when testing early. FX you get a clear answer soon. HUGS


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sorry tbuns just seen your ticker..give it time your still early


----------



## tbuns

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Sorry tbuns just seen your ticker..give it time your still early

My ticker is off, so I just changed it... AF is actually due TODAY! And it feels like it wants to come (like all day) but nada!

As far as my DPO, it was between the 9th and the 12th, so I am going off the 10th.

(and finally, I would have conceived on the 8th)


----------



## charlene09

I can see a line on the Blue line test not on the pink though, can you not get a CB digi x


----------



## tbuns

charlene09 said:


> I can see a line on the Blue line test not on the pink though, can you not get a CB digi x

I took one the day before yesterday and that was neg too... here is the test I just took:
 



Attached Files:







image201005260008_2.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 14









image201005260005_2.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 10









image201005260005_3.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## AshleyNichole

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Good luck Sammy and tbuns!!
> 
> Ashley I will be fllowing you. Not much new with me...should O this week and begin my 2ww will be testing around June 13..3 days before my bday if AF doesnt get me first.

Ok I am going to make it June 21st :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

tbuns when did u say ur AF is due? I would give it a few days....


----------



## tbuns

AshleyNichole said:


> tbuns when did u say ur AF is due? I would give it a few days....

I have no idea now, as I just ovulated!!! So I am 1 DPO!!! lol... this is just funny.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

tbuns said:


> AshleyNichole said:
> 
> 
> tbuns when did u say ur AF is due? I would give it a few days....
> 
> I have no idea now, as I just ovulated!!! So I am 1 DPO!!! lol... this is just funny.Click to expand...

How are you only 1dpo and getting lines on test. That makes no sense to me...confused now. :dohh:


----------



## tbuns

reedsgirl1138 said:


> tbuns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AshleyNichole said:
> 
> 
> tbuns when did u say ur AF is due? I would give it a few days....
> 
> I have no idea now, as I just ovulated!!! So I am 1 DPO!!! lol... this is just funny.Click to expand...
> 
> How are you only 1dpo and getting lines on test. That makes no sense to me...confused now. :dohh:Click to expand...

I am too... either I ovulated late or I am pregs... 

I took two tests this AM, the blue line was a faint pos and the FRER was iffy, BFN I think.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Are you cycles regular?? And do you use opks? or temp?


----------



## tbuns

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Are you cycles regular?? And do you use opks? or temp?

this is my second cycle off Neuva Ring. my first cycle seemed normal, but I guess they are not.

I started using OPK regularly this month as well as charting.... here it is if you want to see: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php My temps are all over the place, but I had a nice dip this morning!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

mmm I am not good at temps, my are always all over the place as well cause I sleep irregularly so I gave up after a short time on those...LOL. Sounds like to me you are just stuck in the yucky waiting game and I know a few woman who do get a dip when af arrives...but FX she stays away!!


----------



## tbuns

reedsgirl1138 said:


> mmm I am not good at temps, my are always all over the place as well cause I sleep irregularly so I gave up after a short time on those...LOL. Sounds like to me you are just stuck in the yucky waiting game and I know a few woman who do get a dip when af arrives...but FX she stays away!!

Well, I did have intercourse on Monday... hehehe


----------



## reedsgirl1138

You wouldn't be getting positive on you hpt yet if you just conceived..it takes like 5-8 days for implantation. I believe I could be wrong.


----------



## tbuns

reedsgirl1138 said:


> You wouldn't be getting positive on you hpt yet if you just conceived..it takes like 5-8 days for implantation. I believe I could be wrong.

No, you are right - in fact, it can take up to 10 days! So I just read. :)

SO yeah, I guess I'm day 3 of my 2ww!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well FX it leads to a BFP!!


----------



## tbuns

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Well FX it leads to a BFP!!

Thanks hun... Good luck to you too!


----------



## charlene09

Good luck everyone


----------



## tbuns

So how is everyone today? 

I am havng mood swings like crazy, weepy as hell. But I think part of that is because I am fighting with my boyfriend.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tbuns sorry you and your boyfriend are fighting. I am up still cause Tj came home and told me his cousin's wife is pregnant. She just came home from Afghan and her and Doug barely get along and had been seperated most of the time she was gone and they don't want to be pregnant. It seems so unfair that I want a baby so bad and can't get pregnant but they dont but aren't smart enugh to prevent it. UGH


----------



## tbuns

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Tbuns sorry you and your boyfriend are fighting. I am up still cause Tj came home and told me his cousin's wife is pregnant. She just came home from Afghan and her and Doug barely get along and had been seperated most of the time she was gone and they don't want to be pregnant. It seems so unfair that I want a baby so bad and can't get pregnant but they dont but aren't smart enugh to prevent it. UGH

That's part of the reason we're fighting... we are not NTNP'ing, just waiting at this point. It took every once of will in me not to put so much pressure on him. It get's worse, but I can't say it on here. :cry:

But the good news is that we are amicable now. So that's good, we had a productive talk at least.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am sorry its a rough go for you right now but so glad things are getting better..


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey anyone know where Kae or Ashley has been?


----------



## AshleyNichole

I am here, sorry was a lil busy over the weekend....DH and I have been fighting alot lately trying to figure things out since he will be leaving to Costa Rica in December.....How is everyone doing? I hope Kae can find us since I have changed the name :lol:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ashley gald to hear from you..it seems as though we all have been bickering with our other halves lately. :( Why is he is going to costa rica mind if I ask??

I have been wondering about Kae I havent seen her in a bit..


----------



## AshleyNichole

that's where he is from...he wants to go back home..


----------



## AshleyNichole

welp looks like this thread has died!!! It was nice talking to all you nice ladies...I am not sure where KAE has been!! GL everyone in all their journeys... :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

still no AF 9-10 days late


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sammy are you testing?? Any symptoms??

Ashley this thread hasn't died but Kae did lose the thread I finally found her. LOL. I am sorry to hear about your oh..don't you guys have a lo together?


----------



## tbuns

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Sammy are you testing?? Any symptoms??

I second!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

tbuns how are you doing??


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I dont know if I am having any symptom due to being sick, hot nauseous and a bit crampy CP is still high and closed and still alot of white lotion cm other than that I tested today and dont know about these answer hcg test strips they are strips and not mainstream I dont know if they are evap or what...totally confused


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sammy you did test?? And there is lines? You got a pic dear?


----------



## tbuns

reedsgirl1138 said:


> tbuns how are you doing??

bummed, my laptop was robbed from my bedroom last night... still on edge and the cops wont do sh*t.

Sorry wish I could say better... =/


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

yeah one sec


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh my freaking gosh!! why won't they help??

I just had the craziest feeling in my uterous...I swear it felt like baby movement and I am still in the 2ww. LOL Gas bubbles probably!! LOL


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

they have the dates above
 



Attached Files:







confused 003.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 10









confused 004.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Can't wait to see your test Sammy...


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

out of hpt so I am going to wait longer probably another week if AF doesnt show


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sammy I see lines and they look like they are gettin darker!! BFP!!! Can you get a first response??


----------



## tbuns

S_a_m_m_y said:


> they have the dates above

is that a second line i c????


----------



## tbuns

put those in the testing gallery!!! 


just a suggestion. :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I just dont want to get my hopes up yet... but I will definately do another test probably next friday just to be sure I cant beleive it would take this long to get a bfp i thought definately I was out


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I see faint lines in the first set and the last one is darker. I would say pregnant!!


----------



## tbuns

S_a_m_m_y said:


> I just dont want to get my hopes up yet... but I will definately do another test probably next friday just to be sure I cant beleive it would take this long to get a bfp i thought definately I was out

OMG Sammy this is for real!! This totally makes my day seeing those lines!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I see faint lines in the first set and the last one is darker. I would say pregnant!!

I hope so we will see I might be tempted to buy FRER??? I am CD 37-38


----------



## tbuns

S_a_m_m_y said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> I see faint lines in the first set and the last one is darker. I would say pregnant!!
> 
> I hope so we will see I might be tempted to buy FRER??? I am CD 37-38Click to expand...

OMG DO IT!!! :happydance:

(sorry dont mean to be pushy)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

tbuns said:


> S_a_m_m_y said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> I see faint lines in the first set and the last one is darker. I would say pregnant!!
> 
> I hope so we will see I might be tempted to buy FRER??? I am CD 37-38Click to expand...
> 
> OMG DO IT!!! :happydance:
> 
> (sorry dont mean to be pushy)Click to expand...

lol well I will probably wait until monday to retest but I will grab another hpt


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sammy your stronger than me!! I would already be in the car and headed to the store. lol Good luck girl keep us updated!! DAily!! LOL


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

will do....trying to be strong to wait at least until Monday....


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I would be too but I would go on a spending spree...lol I would wipe them out of HPT's


----------



## tbuns

S_a_m_m_y said:


> I would be too but I would go on a spending spree...lol I would wipe them out of HPT's

lol... like me?


----------



## tbuns

S_a_m_m_y said:


> tbuns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S_a_m_m_y said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> I see faint lines in the first set and the last one is darker. I would say pregnant!!
> 
> I hope so we will see I might be tempted to buy FRER??? I am CD 37-38Click to expand...
> 
> OMG DO IT!!! :happydance:
> 
> (sorry dont mean to be pushy)Click to expand...
> 
> lol well I will probably wait until monday to retest but I will grab another hptClick to expand...

likewise, totally


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I understand Sammy how long is your cycles normally??


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I understand Sammy how long is your cycles normally??

I am normal 30day cycle so I am a bit late last month I had a chemical stopped getting BFP at CD40 or 41 so I am nervous this month


----------



## reedsgirl1138

FX all turns out good for you Sammy


----------



## tbuns

How is everyone today? :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Exhausted. LOL IT was crazy crazy at work today


----------



## tbuns

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Exhausted. LOL IT was crazy crazy at work today

aw, working on a weekend??? Boo.

I broke down and peed on my last frer today. I swear I see color on the antibody strip. And my IC this morning was weird (why I used the FRER)... ahhh!

I was shaking watching that test, still am!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I don't mind working weekends..its really just another day to me. LOL. I have managed a station for the past 3 years so the days all run together. 

Where are the pics of your test?? Would love to eye them!! LLOL


----------



## tbuns

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I don't mind working weekends..its really just another day to me. LOL. I have managed a station for the past 3 years so the days all run together.
> 
> Where are the pics of your test?? Would love to eye them!! LLOL

The camera wont pic it up, and I have to hold the test (I stripped it) to the sun to see the pink... I already posted a pic of an IC anyhow.


----------



## tbuns

tbuns said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> I don't mind working weekends..its really just another day to me. LOL. I have managed a station for the past 3 years so the days all run together.
> 
> Where are the pics of your test?? Would love to eye them!! LLOL
> 
> The camera wont pic it up, and I have to hold the test (I stripped it) to the sun to see the pink... I already posted a pic of an IC anyhow.Click to expand...

ah, I tweaked it, you may not be able to see tho.
 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I see a light line...sorry took so long to respond I took a nap. Did you post the other in the test gallery?


----------



## tbuns

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I see a light line...sorry took so long to respond I took a nap. Did you post the other in the test gallery?

lol I've been on since. I'm feeling nappy myself.

No I didn't post it because I already posted this morning IC (BFN)... the line is def an antibody strip, but looking now I can't tell if it has color. That was my last FRER too. :dohh:

Oh well, my IC's are 20miu, so hopefully I will get a good result with those till I buy more FRER's.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MMMMmmm I am not sure if I see color in it or not. I am in the air or whether to test tomorrow or not. I didn't but any frer yet....I am thinking about using a opk in the morning and seeing how it looks...


----------



## tbuns

reedsgirl1138 said:


> MMMMmmm I am not sure if I see color in it or not. I am in the air or whether to test tomorrow or not. I didn't but any frer yet....I am thinking about using a opk in the morning and seeing how it looks...

That;s what I have been doing, checking my opk's... but there is hardly any line now.

when was your last test?? Can I egg you on to test now?? lol j/k :winkwink:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I haven't tested at all..I stopped testing early after my second chemical in march. But for some reason I am wanting to test...probably cause I seen those 2bfp at like 7dpo!!:) I don't really have any symptoms new from my normal 2ww but that funny movement I had yesterday


----------



## tbuns

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I haven't tested at all..I stopped testing early after my second chemical in march. But for some reason I am wanting to test...probably cause I seen those 2bfp at like 7dpo!!:) I don't really have any symptoms new from my normal 2ww but that funny movement I had yesterday

Oh sorry, I didn't read your ticker! Aren't you more fertile after a chem?

Anyhow, I just checked my LH and nothing hardly shows up. 

Also, AAARRRRGGHHHHH!!! :) that's better.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I don't know there is alot of girls that say that however that was my second one...so who knows. :)


----------



## tbuns

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I don't know there is alot of girls that say that however that was my second one...so who knows. :)

I'm sorry to hear that hun! :hugs:


----------



## AshleyNichole

wow this thread has been busy now...lol...yes we do have a lo together :cry:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ashley I am so sorry he is wanting to go home..will maybe a visit and come back maybe come back?? Or can you go with him?


----------



## tbuns

AshleyNichole said:


> wow this thread has been busy now...lol...yes we do have a lo together :cry:

I dont know the circumstances, but you wanted to send you hugs! :hugs:


----------



## charlene09

I cant keep up with this thread lol I dont know what's going on! this is a busy busy forum


----------



## tbuns

charlene09 said:


> I cant keep up with this thread lol I dont know what's going on! this is a busy busy forum

Oh, it's been hijacked a bit.... :angelnot:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

It nice this thread is busy again...


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Just curious what does it mean if you get a pretty dark OPK???


----------



## tbuns

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Just curious what does it mean if you get a pretty dark OPK???

Either you will be starting your AF soon or it could be pregnancy.... LH surges during both!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

tbuns said:


> S_a_m_m_y said:
> 
> 
> Just curious what does it mean if you get a pretty dark OPK???
> 
> Either you will be starting your AF soon or it could be pregnancy.... LH surges during both!Click to expand...

I thought it was only during O and pregnancy??? I am so confused anymore. It was much easier to get preggers when we werent trying...lol why wouldnt it be just as easy if you were trying :confused:


----------



## Firedancer41

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Just curious what does it mean if you get a pretty dark OPK???

Where are you in your cycle? Is it as dark/or darker than the control line?


----------



## AshleyNichole

glad to see its up and running again :lol:


----------



## Kaede351

I'm back!!! Haha... I've missed so much! I had to go back like 15 pages to find where I left off XD

@Ruskie - sorry to hear ur news, but glad to see some PMA ^^

I'm on a new cycle now too... I need to change my ticker cuz it's wrong... but gpt a teeny tiny puppy on my knee and cba to haha... I'm currently typing 1 handed XD

XxX


----------



## tbuns

S_a_m_m_y said:


> tbuns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S_a_m_m_y said:
> 
> 
> Just curious what does it mean if you get a pretty dark OPK???
> 
> Either you will be starting your AF soon or it could be pregnancy.... LH surges during both!Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was only during O and pregnancy??? I am so confused anymore. It was much easier to get preggers when we werent trying...lol why wouldnt it be just as easy if you were trying :confused:Click to expand...

Hunny I could be wrong about the period part, it's only what I have heard second hand. :)


----------



## charlene09

It means you are due to OV or if you are about to have a bleed you could be pregnant :D


----------



## tbuns

charlene09 said:


> It means you are due to OV or if you are about to have a bleed you could be pregnant :D

my natural blondnes is coming out again, you mean it WONT get dark before your period?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies. Been busy on here today. Sammy a opk can can detect hcg and can be used as a pregnancy test however they are not as dependable as a hpt. Good luck..you going to be testing soon. 

Kae nice to see you!!:)

Ashley how you feelin huni??

Tbuns how are you tonight?


----------



## tbuns

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey ladies. Been busy on here today. Sammy a opk can can detect hcg and can be used as a pregnancy test however they are not as dependable as a hpt. Good luck..you going to be testing soon.
> 
> Kae nice to see you!!:)
> 
> Ashley how you feelin huni??
> 
> Tbuns how are you tonight?

just kinda Meh... feeling doubtful. =p also wondering about sammy...

how are you?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tired and overwhelmed. LOL. Been a long busy day and losing my PMA that this is my month. wish I had the nerve to test but so afraid of seeing a BFN!!


----------



## tbuns

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Tired and overwhelmed. LOL. Been a long busy day and losing my PMA that this is my month. wish I had the nerve to test but so afraid of seeing a BFN!!

I hear ya... losing my PMA too (not sure I had any to begin with tho!).... I wish I had the nerve NOT to test! :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL I really want to test but luckily I do not have any and I am currently at my sisters house cause she needed a sitter for a few days and I was off work these days...so it turned out good for both of us since my Tj is gone on his anual traing for the National Guard. MY cycles lately have been off and any from 25 to 29 days so I could either get her in a few days or in a week so I might test on Wednesday when I am home alone depending on how I feel at that point.


----------



## tbuns

reedsgirl1138 said:


> LOL I really want to test but luckily I do not have any and I am currently at my sisters house cause she needed a sitter for a few days and I was off work these days...so it turned out good for both of us since my Tj is gone on his anual traing for the National Guard. MY cycles lately have been off and any from 25 to 29 days so I could either get her in a few days or in a week so I might test on Wednesday when I am home alone depending on how I feel at that point.

I wish I had your patience! I snuck a pee stick to my boyfriends last night so I wouldnt miss my FMU.... I did it super stealth like. :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

tbuns said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> LOL I really want to test but luckily I do not have any and I am currently at my sisters house cause she needed a sitter for a few days and I was off work these days...so it turned out good for both of us since my Tj is gone on his anual traing for the National Guard. MY cycles lately have been off and any from 25 to 29 days so I could either get her in a few days or in a week so I might test on Wednesday when I am home alone depending on how I feel at that point.
> 
> I wish I had your patience! I snuck a pee stick to my boyfriends last night so I wouldnt miss my FMU.... I did it super stealth like. :haha:Click to expand...


:rofl: That is awesome!! I in a way wish I had your nerve to test like that. BUt I just can't anymore would rather the witch sneak up on me...I tend to get myself all worked up. And then she shows..but its all cause of those chemicals..darn them:cry:


----------



## tbuns

reedsgirl1138 said:


> tbuns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> LOL I really want to test but luckily I do not have any and I am currently at my sisters house cause she needed a sitter for a few days and I was off work these days...so it turned out good for both of us since my Tj is gone on his anual traing for the National Guard. MY cycles lately have been off and any from 25 to 29 days so I could either get her in a few days or in a week so I might test on Wednesday when I am home alone depending on how I feel at that point.
> 
> I wish I had your patience! I snuck a pee stick to my boyfriends last night so I wouldnt miss my FMU.... I did it super stealth like. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl: That is awesome!! I in a way wish I had your nerve to test like that. BUt I just can't anymore would rather the witch sneak up on me...I tend to get myself all worked up. And then she shows..but its all cause of those chemicals..darn them:cry:Click to expand...

Aw hun (what's your name, if you dont mind?) I totally don't blame you... I have found myself having to restrain my big mouth with others, trying not to egg them on to test like I do. Heh.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

tbuns said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tbuns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> LOL I really want to test but luckily I do not have any and I am currently at my sisters house cause she needed a sitter for a few days and I was off work these days...so it turned out good for both of us since my Tj is gone on his anual traing for the National Guard. MY cycles lately have been off and any from 25 to 29 days so I could either get her in a few days or in a week so I might test on Wednesday when I am home alone depending on how I feel at that point.
> 
> I wish I had your patience! I snuck a pee stick to my boyfriends last night so I wouldnt miss my FMU.... I did it super stealth like. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl: That is awesome!! I in a way wish I had your nerve to test like that. BUt I just can't anymore would rather the witch sneak up on me...I tend to get myself all worked up. And then she shows..but its all cause of those chemicals..darn them:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw hun (what's your name, if you dont mind?) I totally don't blame you... I have found myself having to restrain my big mouth with others, trying not to egg them on to test like I do. Heh.Click to expand...

I am Sandi. And ur name? I just really not sure if I feel how I feel about this month...I have been up and down and it all started when my DH announced to he knocked my up during a bd session. LOL


----------



## tbuns

reedsgirl1138 said:


> tbuns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tbuns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> LOL I really want to test but luckily I do not have any and I am currently at my sisters house cause she needed a sitter for a few days and I was off work these days...so it turned out good for both of us since my Tj is gone on his anual traing for the National Guard. MY cycles lately have been off and any from 25 to 29 days so I could either get her in a few days or in a week so I might test on Wednesday when I am home alone depending on how I feel at that point.
> 
> I wish I had your patience! I snuck a pee stick to my boyfriends last night so I wouldnt miss my FMU.... I did it super stealth like. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl: That is awesome!! I in a way wish I had your nerve to test like that. BUt I just can't anymore would rather the witch sneak up on me...I tend to get myself all worked up. And then she shows..but its all cause of those chemicals..darn them:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw hun (what's your name, if you dont mind?) I totally don't blame you... I have found myself having to restrain my big mouth with others, trying not to egg them on to test like I do. Heh.Click to expand...
> 
> I am Sandi. And ur name? I just really not sure if I feel how I feel about this month...I have been up and down and it all started when my DH announced to he knocked my up during a bd session. LOLClick to expand...

I'm Teri... :)

That is hilarious!! hope he is right!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Teri I hope he is too and I hope you get that BFP as well. I am off to bed finally feel exhausted and hope I can sleep tonight. :) Hope to chat with you tomorrow.


----------



## tbuns

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Thanks Teri I hope he is too and I hope you get that BFP as well. I am off to bed finally feel exhausted and hope I can sleep tonight. :) Hope to chat with you tomorrow.

g'night! <3


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

yeah I found the thread again....got so confused was logged out and didnt even know it I thought they changed the website...lol

**Update**
I still havent started AF I am 11-12 days late, still nothing I started getting some cramping the last couple of days 2-3 days...alot of white cm every now and then I would think the ugly witch arrived and would go check and just white cm. Sorry for TMI...lol going to try a hpt today. The OPK was just about the same color as control line I am currently on CD41 on a regular CD30 LMP was April 27.


----------



## AshleyNichole

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey ladies. Been busy on here today. Sammy a opk can can detect hcg and can be used as a pregnancy test however they are not as dependable as a hpt. Good luck..you going to be testing soon.
> 
> Kae nice to see you!!:)
> 
> Ashley how you feelin huni??
> 
> Tbuns how are you tonight?

I am alright hanging in there.... :)


----------



## charlene09

good look s a m m y :)


----------



## spencerbear

Hello ladies

How are you all?

Havent been around because my laptop died but ut all fixed now, thank god x


----------



## charlene09

fine thanks spencer + you?x


----------



## spencerbear

doing ok at the moment x


----------



## charlene09

good, hows your pregnancy going?x


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Took hpt and it was a BFN!!!! I want to know whats going on!!!


----------



## tbuns

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Took hpt and it was a BFN!!!! I want to know whats going on!!!

oh nooooooo.... how many dpo are you now?? Sorry babes. :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Took hpt and it was a BFN!!!! I want to know whats going on!!!

:hugs: You would think you would have your BFP by now all your symptoms sound so good. Can you call your doc and get a blood test?? I really think your preggo just got a shy bean.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ashley glad your haning in...is things getting better?? If you need to talk or vent feel free to 

pm anytime. 

Spence so glad to hear from you...how is your bean?? I seen your comment said your good at the moment...hope everything is ok. 

Teri do you ever sleep?? LOL How are you today?


----------



## tbuns

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ashley glad your haning in...is things getting better?? If you need to talk or vent feel free to
> 
> pm anytime.
> 
> Spence so glad to hear from you...how is your bean?? I seen your comment said your good at the moment...hope everything is ok.
> 
> Teri do you ever sleep?? LOL How are you today?

I'm getting a little bit excited... had a weird test this morning, a line came up and went away, but it was at around 10 minutes... I can still see it holding up to the sun!

Of course I sleep! Got in 8 hours last night, I'm on San Francisco time....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL. Just had to tease you Teri. Hope your having a great day!:) Where is that pic of your test??


----------



## tbuns

reedsgirl1138 said:


> LOL. Just had to tease you Teri. Hope your having a great day!:) Where is that pic of your test??

lol... I am on here quite a bit!

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/345014-so-very-doubtful-test-pg-5-11-pls-look-8.html


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I found it and posted that it lookd BFP to me:)


----------



## tbuns

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I found it and posted that it lookd BFP to me:)

I posted two more on page 11, and I am now convinced that they are all evaps.... :growlmad:


----------



## charlene09

hope you get your BFP soon tbuns I know how hard the Journey is TTC how long have you been trying?xx


----------



## tbuns

charlene09 said:


> hope you get your BFP soon tbuns I know how hard the Journey is TTC how long have you been trying?xx

my OH isn;t ready so we aren't trying, though I would love to. This 2ww is the result of a badly miscalculated ovulation (or for me, good timing!!) So yeah, if this isn't it, then I am out for god knows how long. :(


----------



## charlene09

aww you will get pregnant , it took me 6 heart rending months but we got ther :D good luck! xx


----------



## Kaede351

I'm on the 1 year mark now :( 12 cycles this cycle. I honestly thought it would take us maybe 6 months... 8 at the most. But I suppose I can't complain whenthere are ladies out there who have been trying for a helluva lot longer

Hope u get ur good news soon tbuns

XxX


----------



## tbuns

Kaede351 said:


> I'm on the 1 year mark now :( 12 cycles this cycle. I honestly thought it would take us maybe 6 months... 8 at the most. But I suppose I can't complain whenthere are ladies out there who have been trying for a helluva lot longer
> 
> Hope u get ur good news soon tbuns
> 
> XxX

thanks hun... I just got a really faint line on a IC within 5 minutes... its in the test gallery..

FX'd for you babes!!! <3


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kaede351 said:


> I'm on the 1 year mark now :( 12 cycles this cycle. I honestly thought it would take us maybe 6 months... 8 at the most. But I suppose I can't complain whenthere are ladies out there who have been trying for a helluva lot longer
> 
> Hope u get ur good news soon tbuns
> 
> XxX

Kae I am right there with you..my year mark was last month. I use to be so opptimistic now I just try not to think about it. :cry: I hope and pray you get ut BFP soon. :hugs:


----------



## tbuns

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Kaede351 said:
> 
> 
> I'm on the 1 year mark now :( 12 cycles this cycle. I honestly thought it would take us maybe 6 months... 8 at the most. But I suppose I can't complain whenthere are ladies out there who have been trying for a helluva lot longer
> 
> Hope u get ur good news soon tbuns
> 
> XxX
> 
> Kae I am right there with you..my year mark was last month. I use to be so opptimistic now I just try not to think about it. :cry: I hope and pray you get ut BFP soon. :hugs:Click to expand...

big hugs to both of you... :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Teri I seen ur new test...I am not sure I see a line on that one. But I did your other ones. Keep peeing girl...your on your way to a BFP!!:)


----------



## tbuns

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey Teri I seen ur new test...I am not sure I see a line on that one. But I did your other ones. Keep peeing girl...your on your way to a BFP!!:)

pee my way to pregnancy! woo hoo! lol...


----------



## charlene09

you'se all make me laugh in here , pee myself to pregnancy hahaha can't stop laughing :) xx


----------



## Kaede351

I think we'll both get our BFP together one way or another Reeds!!! haha. We'll have to go out and steal some :spermy: from somewhere haha

XxX


----------



## charlene09

its stupid how only 1 mans liquid can make a baby!!! :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kaede351 said:


> I think we'll both get our BFP together one way or another Reeds!!! haha. We'll have to go out and steal some :spermy: from somewhere haha
> 
> XxX

:rofl: I can just see it now Kae...sneaking into the :spermy:banks and robbing them in the night!! LOL. My friend was telling me last night she heard that turkey basters worked well. 

ASfn BFN this morning so I am sure the witch will be here by the weekend. Oh well next month..


----------



## tbuns

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Kaede351 said:
> 
> 
> I think we'll both get our BFP together one way or another Reeds!!! haha. We'll have to go out and steal some :spermy: from somewhere haha
> 
> XxX
> 
> :rofl: I can just see it now Kae...sneaking into the :spermy:banks and robbing them in the night!! LOL. My friend was telling me last night she heard that turkey basters worked well.
> 
> ASfn BFN this morning so I am sure the witch will be here by the weekend. Oh well next month..Click to expand...

boooo! :af:


----------



## charlene09

Tbuns has AF gotten you!


----------



## tbuns

charlene09 said:


> Tbuns has AF gotten you!

No I got a faint BFP!


----------



## charlene09

Post post post


----------



## tbuns

charlene09 said:


> Post post post

here ya go...
 



Attached Files:







129.JPG
File size: 75.7 KB
Views: 23


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

still no AF yet I am going to call my PCP and see if she might do a blood work up for me since my OB wont


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Why won't you gyno Sammy?? Crazy how late are you now?


----------



## tbuns

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Why won't you gyno Sammy?? Crazy how late are you now?

not to answer for Sammy, but a lot of docs wont give you a blood test unless you pee pos first. Booo!


----------



## charlene09

Tbuns i cannot see a line :(


----------



## tbuns

charlene09 said:


> Tbuns i cannot see a line :(

yeah, a lot said it was easy to see others couldn't see it at all... its alright! :)

So I just had to move up my O date two days, so I am back to 10dpo!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Exactly what Tbuns said they want me to wait and see if I miss my next AF...dumb doctors!!! Before they will do anything


----------



## reedsgirl1138

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Exactly what Tbuns said they want me to wait and see if I miss my next AF...dumb doctors!!! Before they will do anything

:hugs: Sorry that the docs won't do anything for you Sammy. Hang in there when was the last time you tested??

Girls I started my classes tonight!! FABULOUS!!:thumbup:


----------



## tbuns

for the summer semester??


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL. NO I am learning the Creighton Model a form of natural family planning. It is amazing how we can tell what is going on with our bodies with just our cervical mucas and charting it. NO temps, opks. Just a wipe and judegement. Awesome. I am so excited to learn this and I will A) get a BFP soon or B) find out what is off in my body that is stopping me from conceiving. It is amazing.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

reedsgirl1138 said:


> S_a_m_m_y said:
> 
> 
> Exactly what Tbuns said they want me to wait and see if I miss my next AF...dumb doctors!!! Before they will do anything
> 
> :hugs: Sorry that the docs won't do anything for you Sammy. Hang in there when was the last time you tested??
> 
> Girls I started my classes tonight!! FABULOUS!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Monday BFN I am now on CD 42-43 on a very regular 30 day cycle...so confused, still having alot of white cm very mild cramping ....so confused just wanting answers sooner than later. Might end of having to make ER visit just to get a ultrasound done...lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

reedsgirl1138 said:


> LOL. NO I am learning the Creighton Model a form of natural family planning. It is amazing how we can tell what is going on with our bodies with just our cervical mucas and charting it. NO temps, opks. Just a wipe and judegement. Awesome. I am so excited to learn this and I will A) get a BFP soon or B) find out what is off in my body that is stopping me from conceiving. It is amazing.

ahaha great now we will all be coming to you for answers...lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

S_a_m_m_y said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S_a_m_m_y said:
> 
> 
> Exactly what Tbuns said they want me to wait and see if I miss my next AF...dumb doctors!!! Before they will do anything
> 
> :hugs: Sorry that the docs won't do anything for you Sammy. Hang in there when was the last time you tested??
> 
> Girls I started my classes tonight!! FABULOUS!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Monday BFN I am now on CD 42-43 on a very regular 30 day cycle...so confused, still having alot of white cm very mild cramping ....so confused just wanting answers sooner than later. Might end of having to make ER visit just to get a ultrasound done...lolClick to expand...

:hugs: Sammy I am following you around. LOL. I must admit that if no one else would help me that is where I would be that is so odd to be so regular then bam not be. Did you do anything different this cycle?? New pills? Added stress?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

reedsgirl1138 said:


> S_a_m_m_y said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S_a_m_m_y said:
> 
> 
> Exactly what Tbuns said they want me to wait and see if I miss my next AF...dumb doctors!!! Before they will do anything
> 
> :hugs: Sorry that the docs won't do anything for you Sammy. Hang in there when was the last time you tested??
> 
> Girls I started my classes tonight!! FABULOUS!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Monday BFN I am now on CD 42-43 on a very regular 30 day cycle...so confused, still having alot of white cm very mild cramping ....so confused just wanting answers sooner than later. Might end of having to make ER visit just to get a ultrasound done...lolClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Sammy I am following you around. LOL. I must admit that if no one else would help me that is where I would be that is so odd to be so regular then bam not be. Did you do anything different this cycle?? New pills? Added stress?Click to expand...

No not at all...thats why I am so confused. Even when in the past if I were really stressed out it has never altered my AF so I dont know what the heck is going on...the only two times I have ever been late was when I found out I was pregnant with my son and when I had a chemical in april


----------



## Kaede351

I hope it turns out ot be a + for you sammy!

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

day 14 late still nothing...I am going to talk to my PCP and she if she will do a blood test for me and if she doesnt then here I come ER....


----------



## tbuns

S_a_m_m_y said:


> day 14 late still nothing...I am going to talk to my PCP and she if she will do a blood test for me and if she doesnt then here I come ER....

I dont know if the ER will just give you a blood test, you gotta lie your eyes out, tell them your symptoms and exaggerate. Tell them you have stabbing pain in your uterus, or that you were bleeding... that should do the trick. But that is kinda bad, isnt it... =p

I'm thinking of doing the same thing.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

tbuns said:


> S_a_m_m_y said:
> 
> 
> day 14 late still nothing...I am going to talk to my PCP and she if she will do a blood test for me and if she doesnt then here I come ER....
> 
> I dont know if the ER will just give you a blood test, you gotta lie your eyes out, tell them your symptoms and exaggerate. Tell them you have stabbing pain in your uterus, or that you were bleeding... that should do the trick. But that is kinda bad, isnt it... =p
> 
> I'm thinking of doing the same thing.Click to expand...

I know but then at least I would have an answer...lol


----------



## AshleyNichole

Well Sammy did you go to the ER?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

AshleyNichole said:


> Well Sammy did you go to the ER?

hey ashley...i believe she did and she has a cyst. and i just had my 3rd chemical so this is not a good month.:( how are you feeling?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Ashley~ I did go to the ER, Saturday into Sunday morning. Not so much fun. As my husband was driving me to ER all I could think was that it was a eptopic pregnancy the pain was so extreme who would have ever guessed that an ovarian cyst could put you on the floor. Just working on getting my cycle back to normal, still no AF. Probably wont be able to start ttc for a couple of months :nope:


----------



## Kaede351

Oh noooes, gone for a ocuple days and so much bad news when I come back :(

I'm sorry Reeds :( I wish I could make this happen for you soooo much. :hugs:

Sammy - I'm sorry chick, I know those kinds of pains are nasty. I had really crippling pains when I m/c'd. they were so bad that docs thought it was ectopic... but when they did the scan there was nothing there. It was very strange and I still don't know why I was in so much pain? I hope you get better real soon, am thinking of you!!

No news my end. Still waiting to OV... which I'm due to do in about 5 days, so we are starting our "serious" BD phase :) I've promised myself that if I don't OV this cycle then I will stop being so scared and go to the docs... I haven't been since my m/c... and tbh the thought of going into that places scares the hell out of me :S There's no reason, they couldn't have done anything really... I'm just really angry at them that they didn't take me seriously when I tried to tell them I was getting cramps. Maybe it wouldn't have been such a shock when I m/c'd if they had prepared me a little bit. Then they made me wait a week til I could get a scan after I bled. Altogether I'm reeeeeeeally hoping I DO ovulate :(

Anyway, doom and gloom over. I'm too tired to be a depressed Kaede today XD haha

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I hate doctors....Saw my PCP today and he is worried that the pregnancy test could be wrong....he is going to order quad blood anyalsis on Friday and and ultrasound to rule it out competely. Cant they all just agree on one thing and help me get back on the game board. I have a appt with new GYN tomorrow at 1pm and then quad on Friday I dont know when they are going to do the ultrasound. I just want my regular cycle back! What a roller coaster ride this month


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sammy hope I didnt' upset you when I answered Ashley's post for you. FX all works out for you dear.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

NP at all. Anything change for you or still same status? I hope you are feeling better. Hun, you are in my prayers! What a rough month huh


----------



## reedsgirl1138

S_a_m_m_y said:


> NP at all. Anything change for you or still same status? I hope you are feeling better. Hun, you are in my prayers! What a rough month huh

Nothing new with me. Taking a break this cycle from ttc til I get testing done to see what is going on. I really hope you get some good news.

Kae how you doing girl?

Ashley home life getting better?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

FX to getting your cycle back on track and hopefully the OB will have a better solution this time around, maybe his ears will be open to actually listening to his patient!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yeah I am going to a new doc. And so far he seems great...he even called today to check on me. I thought that was very nice of him


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

great I hope he is much better than the last. Hope you get some help either with hormones etc to help get a BFP with sticky bean


----------



## spencerbear

Sorry to hear all this bad news :hugs:

Reeds - Hope they find the issue and sort it quickly for you x x

Kae - fingers crossed for you this month. Now time to enjoy chasing that egg x x

Sammy - I had an ovarian cyst and I have to say it was the worse pain I have ever experienced in my life. 

I have scan today girls, really hoping things go ok. Will ket you know later x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck at your scan today Spence.:)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

gyn appointment today at 1pm, never been nervous before but I am wish me luck


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

how are you doing today reeds? You have been in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am doing okay Sammy. Still a little angry but hopeful that something can be done to help me carry. I appreciate all the prayers. I really need them. Good luck at your doc appt today and update us when you can your in my prayers as well.


----------



## tbuns

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I am doing okay Sammy. Still a little angry but hopeful that something can be done to help me carry. I appreciate all the prayers. I really need them. Good luck at your doc appt today and update us when you can your in my prayers as well.

hey Sandi, how you doing??? Sorry I haven't been around much... just wanted to say hi!


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya girls, I'm ok. Had a good day at work in the sun with the kidlets ^^ So am in a fairly good mood today actually haha. I think if I don't ovulate this month... aside from going to the docs... I think we will put TRYING for a baby on hold for a bit. I mean if it happens then it happens. No way am I going back to using protection haha... feels much better without it anyway XD So! That was my revelation for today XD (duno if that's the right word lol... I know what I mean )

Hope everyone is doing ok today :)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Oh, and Spencer!! Don't forget to post up some scan pics for us to see ^^ I hope everything has gone well for you!!!

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well they GYN says everything looks good he informed me that I have 3 cyst....they scheduled a trans vag ultrasound for tomorrow, then blood test for friday. then another follow up on wednesday next week. GYN said they will do another ultrasound to check on cyst in two months. I am almost 100% sure I am not pregnant but we will see what the blood test will say. Thanks for all the support girls~Especially you Reeds you have been there always your great!!! :hug:


----------



## charlene09

Goood luck everyone!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Well they GYN says everything looks good he informed me that I have 3 cyst....they scheduled a trans vag ultrasound for tomorrow, then blood test for friday. then another follow up on wednesday next week. GYN said they will do another ultrasound to check on cyst in two months. I am almost 100% sure I am not pregnant but we will see what the blood test will say. Thanks for all the support girls~Especially you Reeds you have been there always your great!!! :hug:

:hugs: Sammy thank you. I am glad the doc are doing something proactive to help with the cyst. Why so they wait to remove them do you know? I am praying for you and hoping that there may still be a little bub in there. And thank you for all your support with me this week...its been a tough one for both of us. :cry:


----------



## XO notorious

im a 21st tester =)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

had some brown spotting last night last BD was June 6th could this be it tested this morning and this was my result
 



Attached Files:







hpt june 16.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 31


----------



## spencerbear

I can definately see a thin blue line on that x


----------



## Ripkinsmommy

I can see it too...its very light but I noticed it first thing!


----------



## Firedancer41

Don't even have to squint Sammy, there's definitely a line there! If it came up within the allotted time, that's a + for certain!!!


----------



## GeorgeyGal

ill prob be a potential 21/06 tester, im madly testing everyday now as AF 3 days late, good luck girlies xx


----------



## Firedancer41

I'll be testing June 30th...I'll be 12dpo then, and I know I won't be able to hold out any later. Plus, I want to have a June test date LOL


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Everyone keeps saying bad things about blue dyes. I guess all I can do is wait and see. had my quad blood test today and should have results by monday will update when I get some answers~


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sammy I so see that line!! Huni how you feeling? DId you tell the doC?


----------



## tbuns

argh!!! I cant see it! Is it supposed to be a + or | ??


----------



## tbuns

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Sammy I so see that line!! Huni how you feeling? DId you tell the doC?

*waves* how are you Sandi??


----------



## charlene09

i can definetley see a line on that test!!! :) if it came up in the time thats a BFP mrs!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Reeds~woke up late night at 230a with major heartburn????? other than that just tired. Yes, blood results will be ready monday.

Tbuns- it is a double line ll, if you click and enlarge it you can see it. its a bit darker in person


----------



## reedsgirl1138

tbuns said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Sammy I so see that line!! Huni how you feeling? DId you tell the doC?
> 
> *waves* how are you Sandi??Click to expand...

Hey there Teri! I treating my self to a pedicure and getting my nails done. this week has been awful. so glad its over.

Sammy I see that line too!! when u get ur test back from doc?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

lol sorry Sammy got excited and asked the same questions twice. sorry luv


----------



## Navy2mom

Sammy that's defo a BFP....i didn't have to enlarge the pic and can see the line:)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

anyone know how long implantation bleeding/spotting lasts? I have light brown/pink, more like discharge. only once or twice a day after urination on tp?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

S_a_m_m_y said:


> anyone know how long implantation bleeding/spotting lasts? I have light brown/pink, more like discharge. only once or twice a day after urination on tp?

Hey Sammy could the spotting maybe from the cyst?? Any cramping or any other pain? Praying that all is okay for you.:hugs:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

No none at all I have had mild cramping on and off, it comes and goes. spotting gone today nothing at all. First day (6/17) I only spotted twice, the first time was dark brown, only on tp no panty liner needed. Second day was light brown/light pink only once again no panty liner needed. and today nothing. Might take hpt in morning cant wait to get blood results back!!!


----------



## Kaede351

Good luck Sammy, I really really hope this is it for you :D 

XxX


----------



## Kitten91

i'm a 22nd tester, and i am so nervous about it :S I Would Love To Get A BFP :D Good Luck To You Ladies Fingers crossed for you all :D


----------



## AshleyNichole

GL kitten!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sammy how you doing? Did you test today? 

Ashley how are you? I have been wondering about you.

Kitten good luck!!

Kae how are you??


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Sammy how you doing? Did you test today?
> 
> Ashley how are you? I have been wondering about you.
> 
> Kitten good luck!!
> 
> Kae how are you??

No....I am afraid so afraid....lol I figured I would rather hear the results from the doctor tomorrow and know that they are accurate, well I hope they are I dont think you can do a blood test too early...can you? Since I have no idea when I ovulated this month or if I have yet to ovulate. If I would have had af last month then I should have ovulated on the 9-10 and since I was in ER over 12-13 I only got BD in on the 6th. I will update post as soon as I get my results tomorrow. Thanks for thinking of me keep fingers crossed the doctor has some good news tomorrow!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

S_a_m_m_y said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Sammy how you doing? Did you test today?
> 
> Ashley how are you? I have been wondering about you.
> 
> Kitten good luck!!
> 
> Kae how are you??
> 
> No....I am afraid so afraid....lol I figured I would rather hear the results from the doctor tomorrow and know that they are accurate, well I hope they are I dont think you can do a blood test too early...can you? Since I have no idea when I ovulated this month or if I have yet to ovulate. If I would have had af last month then I should have ovulated on the 9-10 and since I was in ER over 12-13 I only got BD in on the 6th. I will update post as soon as I get my results tomorrow. Thanks for thinking of me keep fingers crossed the doctor has some good news tomorrow!Click to expand...

Sammy praying for good results today!!:)


----------



## Kaede351

I'm fine thanks Reeds :D Well... still not sure if I'm ovulating, but feeling strangely positive aside from that lol. Must have something to do with the gorgeous weather outside XD Hows you Reeds?

I have a feeling I will be making a trip to the docs about the lack of ovulation. But I'll give it a couple more days and see what happens. I had a massive dip in my temp yesterday and had cramps last night, so I was expecting to OV either last night or this morning, but noooo. Temp was back to it's normal(ish) level this morning. I'm just a bit confused. But I'm determined to stay positive!

I soooo hope it's good news for you tomorrow Sammy!!! YOu have to get on here and tell us right away tomorrow  lol

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

SERIOUSLY!!!!!! If I don't ovulate this month I'm GOING to have a hissy fit!!! I have the worst muscle spasm/pains in my knees. I usually get this around AF time... so I'm guessing the pains have something to do with ovulation? Because I haven't done anything different to make them hurt :(

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kaede351 said:


> SERIOUSLY!!!!!! If I don't ovulate this month I'm GOING to have a hissy fit!!! I have the worst muscle spasm/pains in my knees. I usually get this around AF time... so I'm guessing the pains have something to do with ovulation? Because I haven't done anything different to make them hurt :(
> 
> XxX

Hey there Kae where are you in your cycle?? Do you temp? I have been a good girl and been doing it everyday.:) I really hope you O this month.:hugs:

My doc appt went well today. I have to fast all night be back in there morning for a ton of blood test. He is checking me for lupos...kinda worried about that one but praying for the best. THis new doc was very positive about helping me...he said I have spontenous a******ns. And he is willing to work with me to help me find out why this is happening. I go back to see him in 2 weeks. :)


----------



## Kaede351

I'm glad you doctor is doing what he can to help you :D

I was due to OV yesterday or the day before I think, so it's not too far off. I really hope I do this month. It will make mr feel so much better after having to watch my co-worker sit and rub her baby bump all day (very depressing lol -.-)

I hope everything works out for you Reeds my babe. I'll keep my fingers X'd for you :)

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Kae and yes that would be so hard to sit there and watch a coworker be pregnant. Any sign of O today? FX for you.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

:cry: Blood results back....BIG FAT NEGATIVE!!! still no AF when will I ovulate???? Feeling helpless at the moment! :cry:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

S_a_m_m_y said:


> :cry: Blood results back....BIG FAT NEGATIVE!!! still no AF when will I ovulate???? Feeling helpless at the moment! :cry:

:hugs: Sorry again sweetie. What all did the doc say?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Said all my test came back normal....have follow up with GYN tomorrow to go over ultrasound....And AF started today 4 weeks late, so today is CD1 dont really know when I will be O'ing


----------



## Kaede351

I'm sorry Sammy :( 

Still no sign of OV... although today I've been very... ummm (duno how to put it!). I've been teetering on the edge of 2 extremes lol. I've been either extremely happy... or on the brink of/crying. I was in a really good mood all morning and at lunch at work. 

Then my little cousin walked into nursery this afternoon and I just burst out crying?! He'd had his hair cut... and you know when little boys get their first "proper" hair cut so they go from looking like a "little" boy to looking like a "big" boy? Yeah... he'd had THAT haircut. 

I was suddenly completely overwhelmed that my little baby cousin isn't a baby anymore and he'll be starting big school in September (I'm welling up as I type -.-). I mean, yeah I have felt a bit sad about him being so grown up now (even at the age of 4 he's acting like an adult lol XD)... but I don't usually ACTUALLY cry :S I think I scared my boss when the tears came on XD haha. she asked me if it was my "time of the month" I just said yes so I didn't have to explain that I'm due to ovulate and it was probably something to do with that lmao.

Anyway, essay over... I haven't OV'd for sure... but I'm hoping all these emotional/painful knees is a sign lol XD

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sorry for the rough day Kae..really hope you do O soon. Seems like your cycle this month may be longer due to the late O. FX that you catch that egg this month


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

how are you doing reeds


----------



## reedsgirl1138

S_a_m_m_y said:


> how are you doing reeds

Hey Sammy I am okay. Been extremely tired still lately and I am guessing its the heat. I am eager for my next appt with the doc to get some results and see what my next step will be. When is your next appt?


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya girls. Still no temp rise for me... although I've been getting REDICULOUS amounts of fertile CM. it actualy woke my up this morning... I felt it and I thought I'd gotten AF early... PANIC!!! :S I quickly checked and was completely amazed that it was clear, watery CM. I seriously don't think I've ever had so much :S My tummy is also hurting again. Cramp type hurting. I don't know lol. this is all messed up XD I might start using OPK's again next cycle.

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

FX Kae that there is not next cycle for about 9 months or so!!


----------



## Kaede351

haha, it would be nice XD thnx 

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae is it possible to O without a proper temp rise??


----------



## Kaede351

I have no idea.... Maybe that is something I will research haha. 

However, as soon as I get home I need to be in full organised packing and cleaning mode. Going for a long weekend away with my grandparents starting tomorrow and I'm only halfway packed and I want the house to be spotless when I leave. I doubt it will be when I get back though (DH has got to works he can't come), but I will rest easy knowing I left it clean lol

Hope you're okay today ^^

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Having a wonderful weekend Kae you deserve it!!:)


----------



## Kaede351

Aww, thanks hun ^^ I'm hoping there's wifi somewhere there... I need to get onto FF and put my temperatures in haha. If there IS wifi... I will be able to use my iPod to come say hi haha.

Have a good weekend girls. Remeber, keep the PMA up!!! (hypocrite or wat eh? ;P)

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

lol. Kae we will keep the PMA and you will get a BFP!!!:)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Hey Girlies hope your all doing well...sorry I havent been on in a couple of days...we are getting ready to leave for vaction to west coast and just trying to get the house up to par before we leave...you know how that is....well I am probably out this next cycle due to staying at parents house during O time(June 6th) and wont be getting back until around 7-8th. So I will not be on until I return but I hope I get to hear some great news hopefully some BFP from some all of you!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am so jealous all my girls are leaving me on vacation!! lol. ladies have a safe and blessed trips and cant wait to hear from you when u return!!xxxx


----------



## Kaede351

Well, I found a wifi area!!! And!!!! FF has given m dashed lines for OV!!!! Get in!! Haha. Hopefully they stay there XD but according to FF I'm currently 4dpo ^^ yay. 

Cya all when I get back tomorrow afternoon :D

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae yay for O!! So happy for you, hope your having a lovely time


----------



## Kaede351

I'm back and my temp went up again today :) I hope these are all good signs ^^

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yay for the rise Kae...my temps are a mess. LOL. Oh well this is just a practice mnth. :)


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, you didn't temp before did you? It's pretty easy to pick up ^^ As long as you're taking your temp the same time everyday they should hopefully sort themselves out... or you will start to see a trend in them ^^

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Nope I didnt temp before...and actually the instructor and the doc I am seeing says it really doesnt help much but you girls have convinced me otherwise. :) I do temp at the same time every morning...4am. but so far there is no rhym or reason to them...but I did miss 3 mornings in a row...oh well and i think I need a new thermometer.


----------



## Kaede351

haha, do you use a digital one? or a normal one? You should use one with at least 2 decimal spaces for extra accuracy (e.g. 36.12c or what ever temp guage you use lol).

Temping is pretty useless if you're trying to find out when you're ovulationg AS you're ovulating (if that makes sense? :S)... but it's reasonably accurate in telling you that you HAVE ovulated :) Keep using OPKs if you are, and maybe try them out if you haven't yet.

You will start to see a trend as you do it for more monthsthough. I found that, although my temps generally look all over the place, if you overlay the charts they follow a rough (very rough ) trend. Are you using fertility friend? It's probably the best thing to happen to me  haha

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep using the digital with the 2 decimals...and I have always been sure that I O. I feel it. BUt I guess I am just doing this to ensure it. I don't know what I am doing anymore..LOL


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, since I've been temping I tend to feel crampy (sometimes painfully so) around when I O now too. I never ever used to... or at least I didn't used to notice it. However, the last 2 months I've been getting these cramps but no ovulation?! :S I duno lol. maybe my temps have just been completely random lately and now they've (kind of) sorted themselves out?! XD I duno!

I hope you enjoy the temping process. I enjoy it lol (as much as I complain), but some people find it stressful.

Anyway, I'm going to have an early night now cuz I have to be at work 15 mins earlier to set up tomorrow (*cry* :'()

Nighhtttttt 

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

omg I'm so nervous lol. I just did an overlay of my charts (one from when I concieved in feb and this cycle so far) before bed and my temp rise today looks so promising lol XD It's pretty much following the pattern of the cycle I concieved... btu I'm not that lucky >.< I bet I still have another 7 months to wait til I concieve next haha.

Ah well, I'll stop rambling and go to bed XD

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good night Kae. Hope those temps keep trending toward a BFP!!:)


----------



## Kaede351

Temp had a tiny drop this morning, but still higher than it was up til 5 dpo haha. Guess I better start becoming a pirate for the morning lol. Hope the weather is nice >.< 

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Well, had a FAB day with all the kids in fancy dress!!! They all looked lush and the weather was outstanding :D

Too bad my feet feel like they're actually going to drop off XD haha

How has everybody's day been? :D

Xxx


----------



## Kaede351

Well at the risk of being lynched by Taylor I am going to have an early night. I promised him we would BD tonight, but I just feel completely too ill to :( I have the worst headache, I feel sick and I have a wierd crampy ache on my right side in the kind of womb area (kinda like AF pain, but more to the right and not quite as crippling lol... Still wishing for them al to be good signs lmao XD)

Anyway, night night all. Love yas ^^

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hope your feeling better!!


----------



## charlene09

goood luck! I just but in this thread all the time dont i haha! cant keep up with it thats why ur all to fast for me lols


----------



## Kaede351

well, stupid me did a test just now and ofc it came back :bfn: :( So my positivity just flew out the window lol. Last time I got :bfp: at 10dpo, and I'm 9dpo today >.<

Although my test is currently in front of me... and currently doing something I've never seen before :S A second (lighter) wave of dye seems to be going across the strip... wierd lol. still no second line though lmao >.<

Ah well, my fault for not waiting it out like I PROMISED myself I was going to >.< DOH!

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Kae hang in there its not over...hun you have a 11 day lp? You have any symptoms this month? 

I didn't even O this month...and I usually have sore bbs during my 2ww not this month so that confirmed for me.


----------



## Kaede351

ummm, I think my LP is longer than 11? lol. I dunno, FF is telling me it's 17 days haha. I have stupid long cycles.

I don't know if I have symptoms or not... which sounds daft lol. I'm thinking I'm imagining them really. 

- I've been getting cramps on and off since 4dpo.

- Stupidly bad heartburn which then makes me feel nauseous (but I get heartburn anyway... one of the joys of being overweight I supose -.-).

- My boobs are a little sore, but nothing major (last time they were absolutley terrible!). 

- I'm tired all the time... but that's about it really. The tiredness could be down to the heat we've been having lately.

Overall... the only thing that has made me think I MIGHT be pregnant so far this cycle is my temps... which is a really stupid thing to base it on -.- haha

How are you today chick?

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh Kae lovely temps...I am just seeing ur ticker it says 3 days til testing and your 9dpo so you would have a 12 day lp this month if she shows...FX she doesnt as your temps are high and lovely!! :) 

I am good today...praying hard you get a BFP you so deserve it!! I am off to Tj's doc appt will check on you later when I get back. Have a lovely day


----------



## Kaede351

My ticker is off because I OV'd late lol... I'm just too lazy to change it again haha XD

FF reckons I should wait another 10 days to test lol... Wonder how long I will last 

Thanks though :) I'm really glad I met you girlies on here :D

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

TEN??? oh My gosh I will go crazy if you wait that long!! I really hope this is it for you.


----------



## Kaede351

well... I just woke up from like a looooooong nap. I went to sleep after I sent my last message. Woke up briefly when Taylor got home to change beds to the spare room (was cooler in there lol) and woke up about 15 mins ago haha. If it wasn't for the fact that Taylor has been at work all day and needed idnner I would still be asleep now lol. 

I'm currently sat here with pizza in front of me... and I don't want it :S I'm just not hungry... Last time I ate was like 3pm lol. NOT like me XD

And yeah... I think I might go crazy before 10 days is up... but I'm going to give it my best shot!!! lol... Bet I test in the morning  haha

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Couldn't eat the pizza lmao, I sat and stared at it for about 5 mins and gave up XD

I'm going to try and wait at least a week before testing again... Unless AF shows up first :)

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

mmmmm naps...no pizza....mood swings...yep test in the morning!!!:)


----------



## Kaede351

Just tested with FMU and bfn again. I'm glad I only got £1 shop ones XD haha

I guess now I just wait lol.

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well crap Kae...FX for you still though


----------



## charlene09

Aww sorry girls.. FX for you both next month :)


----------



## Kaede351

Might still be early, duno :shrug:

If not, then atleast I'm ovulating now :)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

I need to add frequent peeing miles to my list lol. And I've had a wierd hurty belly this evening... not cramps, but more like tummy ache. Does that make sense? Lol :S

I hope this isn't all in my head >.<

How was your day Reeds?

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Kae I feel like crap to be honest. been nauseated all day. I have no clue whats going on with me...I dont think I even O this month.:(


----------



## Kaede351

Aww I'm sory chick :( I'm sure our bodies will all sort themselves out soon :) You had a chemical not long ago didn't you? Maybe your body hasn't decided to do as it's told yet. Mine's taken 4 months since my m/c. And I was only 5 1/2 weeks gone when I lost my baba.

I bet you everything will be back to normal soon :D

Til then you got my love and I'll try my best to keep you positive ^^ You're keeping me positive, so I'm trying to return the favour :D :hugs:

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Kae...this was my 3rd chemical actually.:( my mood is also so horrible as I am surrounded by snotty pregnant woman at the moment...it seems all my sisters friends are pergnant. yay for them but...


----------



## Kaede351

I know how you feel babe. My co-worker is unbearable... but only 3 more weeks and then she's on maternity leave and I hopefully won't have to see her for at least 6 weeks!

I think alot of pregnant women are quite snotty... they seem to have the whole "Everyone look at me, I'm pregnant" thing going on (or at least one ones I know). But I suppose we would be the same?

Keep your chin up though gorgeous! It will happen :)

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yay Kae I hope we very soon get to have preggo bellies and get to be snotty!! lol...okay I will skip the snotty part. I have a question for you. do you bruise easy? i have a bunch of explained bruises lately kinda worries me


----------



## Kaede351

Yeah, I always have random bruises. I normally put them down to working with kids and having to carry and move heavy things. My mum bruises really really easy too. I don't think it's anything to worry about :)

And yeah... I think I'll skip the snotty part too 

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Well, another bfn for me. I'm just going to leave it now. I think 4 tests are enough to convince me I'm not pregnant this cycle. Bummer, but like I said before, at least I'm ovulating finally :)

It's wierd though, I'm just uber tired lately. That HUGE nap I had on Friday, and this morning I completely slept through my alarm so I took my temp half an hour late lol (not that it made much difference). It just all very strange. Oh well, I'm sure I will know one way or the other in the next week or so XD

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Off to add to my frequent peeing miles and then I'm off to bed. Talk to you soon hun :hugs:

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae you late now huni? your tewmps are still up...maybe a shy bean!! fx for you dear!!


----------



## Kaede351

No I have a long LP, about 17 days and I'm only on 12dpo. My temp is down slightly this morning, I think this might be thd start of my decline in temps :( I guess I just have go wait. I hate waiting... I'm not a patient person XD

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

The wait is awful!! FX for you though. 

I had 2 consitant temps in a row..LOL isnt that so silly to be happy about?? 
I think Kae we are about the only 2 left on this thread..your stuck with me girl!!:)


----------



## spencerbear

No im around as well.......just worry i might upset you girls if i post to often x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey spence nice to see you. LOoks like your little bean is growing fast!!:)


----------



## Kaede351

Don't be silly!!! We're both happy for you, you noggin lol. How are you? I see you had your first scan ^^ I love scan pics lol. Can't wait til I have some of my own :d

Xxx


----------



## spencerbear

Yeah have had my first one, next one is 11th august. That will be a very indepth one, as they say i have a high risk of downs, so are going to check for the soft markers as well as all the normal stuff. So its been an emotional couple of weeks here.


Glad you are all well and really think its time you 2 got sticky beans :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

I do too lmao. Specially Reeds!! 

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Spence we love when you post...sorry about the snotty pregnant woman comments. I know not all pregnant woman are snotty and was not in anyway meaning any of the woman on here..espically you. My sisters friends are snots whether they are pregnant or not they seem to think they are better than eveyone else and people like that drive me insane!! LOL Yes its time Kae and I got our BFPs as well.:)


----------



## Kaede351

Oh well, it's that time again! I'm gona be off to bed to dream fertile dreams (lol )

Love you ladies ^^ night night

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

AAAWWW Kae good night. WE love you too.


----------



## Kaede351

Sorry am in a sappy mood lol.

I have a question lol... My sex drive is generally non existent (I enjoy it when we do it, but I wouldn't usually miss it if I didn't get any...), but the last few days I've had been quite... Umm... horny :blush: lol. Is it an AF sign? Or what lol :S I'm obviously not complaining, just curious XD lol

XxX


----------



## charlene09

Hows everyone getting on any good news yet?


----------



## Kaede351

Nah, not yet lol. I'm good though thanks :D

XxX


----------



## charlene09

awww, and thats good to hear, FX!! lots of babydust to you all, its a trollop trying to conceive so I know how you all feel :) when you get some good news though PM me as I cant keep up with this thread :(


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, I will do my best to remember! Haven't got the greatest memory XD

And yeah, tell me about it. We're on like 13 months of trying now :S

XxX


----------



## charlene09

wow 13 months!

I do feel for you, thought it took me a lifetime and it only took 6 months :(


----------



## billylid

I must admit I do read this thread everyday with the others that I have subscribed to but didnt think I should poke my nose in. You did make me think about the snotty pregnant woman comment but considering that at 18 weeks people still cant tell im pregnant, Im not up to that stage just yet ;)
I feel for all the women in this thread and was sad to see that Ashley stopped posting. I really hope you ladies get your bfp (and its not silly to be happy about temps staying up and the sex drive thing happened to me when I was ovulating)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Okay Ladies...I didn't mean all pregnant woman are snotty!! Just my sister has these uppty friends that are snootty even when they are not pregnant!! I am happy for all our pregnant gals on here and love to hear from you and how your pregnancy is progressing. So I am very sorry that I came off so hateful toward pregnant woman please forgive me. 

Kae I am hoping that increased sex drive is a awesome sign of you BFP!!


----------



## spencerbear

Lol Reeds, that comment didnt upset me but did make me think about whether i was like that. Its good sometimes to take a step back and make sure your not behaving in that sort of way. I wouldnt of thought many of the bnb girls would act like that because we all know how much some people have struggled with concieveing but i agree there are women in this world who dont appreciate the work involved or what some women go through in order to have these precious children.

Love you both x x


----------



## spencerbear

Lol look at my post for this time of the morning :haha:


----------



## billylid

lol nooo I thought it was funny, I certainly didnt take it in a bad way :D I would say a lot a pregnant girls are snotty as well and they do indeed try and make it all about them ;)


----------



## Kaede351

Well my temps have started to take a fall, don't think it will be long until the witch gets me :(

It's good to see someone new here! :D there is only really 1 snotty pregnant woman I know. My co-worker. I actually hate her recently. She seems to make a point of talking about stuff when I'm there when she knows full well I had an mc not too long ago.

Ah well, u seem lovely billy, so it's obviously not all pregnant women lmao XD

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Today has been horrible... I've had to keep going to the toilet to check I haven't come on early cuz I've had cramps that bad... I really don't know what to think :( I have 6 days until FF says to test... and I'm gonig to stick it out this time. No more wasting tests. I will wait and see if I'm late any and then test (but it's already driving me crazy lol). I'm gona go distract myself for a couple hours on sims 3 lmao XD 

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Charlene, Billy & Spence please chat with us..you all give us courage and hope to keep trying. Thanks for being here.

Kae I know this is a awful day. I am moody hateful and just mad. I am not sure whats going on. I did take those fake temps out and now FF says I am only 3dpo. And I never ever O this late in my cycle. I did have O pains on cd14 and pretty sure I did O about then so I guess those 3 temps I missed really messed up my chart. I don't know what to think. My average cycle is 28 days and have been short as 25 and one as long a 31. So I am gonna test on friday before my doc appt just in hope there is a line and maybe we can get a sticky bean. Hugs huni I hope your day tomorrow is better.


----------



## Kaede351

Don't think it would have been so bad if I didn't have the cramps all day lol.

Thanks, I hope you get ur bfp!!! I will keep my fingers extraly hardly crossed for you! ^^ :hugs:

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am sorry about the cramps hun. Hope its just your little bean snuggling in and you get a BFP soon. I am mostly mad at my lazy A** dh, I don't know why I bother thinking he is ever going to do anything I ask. I am tired of it. He is a jerkface right now.


----------



## Kaede351

Hmmm, I can sympathise with that one too!!! Taylor can be mighty lazy... Well, he is unless I MAKE him do something. It's the only thing that worries me about us having a baby. Is he gona help me then if he doesn't now? I'm sure I can whip him into shape sooner or later! Lol, afterall we have only been married 11 months lol (wow! First anniversary soon!).

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I am back...had a great vacation! trying to figure when I am due to O this month I am so confused with this last cycle being so off

How are you doing Reeds?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I am sorry about the cramps hun. Hope its just your little bean snuggling in and you get a BFP soon. I am mostly mad at my lazy A** dh, I don't know why I bother thinking he is ever going to do anything I ask. I am tired of it. He is a jerkface right now.

I will have to ask my mom about this really hilarious pastor that has a DVD seminar on marriage...I think its called laugh your way to a better marriage, his last name is gunger i think I will have to check though it is too funny and very knowledge filled for us ladies


----------



## Kaede351

Hmmm, any ideas about cervix and position?? Mine has been high and soft but today is slightly lower but still soft? Isn't it supposed to be firm before your period? (sorry if tmi)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya Sammy, I'm glad you had a good holiday and welcome back ^^

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I am not really sure my cervix was high and soft throughout my whole cycle...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Sammy glad your back and vacation went well. Where are you in your cycle? Any news on the cyst?

Kae from what Ihave read the cervix position doesn't really come into play to tell pregnancy as it apparently moves alot.


----------



## Kaede351

Oh right, ok thanks Hun XD. My temp is back up again this morning, my highest one yet :D and only 5 more days until I test lol. Bet I cave lmao XD

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Ok, you can officially give me a dunces cap taller than me and sit me in a corner for the rest of my life... I knew I wouldn't be able to wait. That high temp p ushed me over the edge and I tested... :bfn: >.< So now I have no more tests left... AND I'm NOT BUYING MORE!!!!! lol (mostly cuz I'm too lazy to walk into town and get them )

I can't believe I did it... I opened the packet and thought... shit! what did I do that for?! But then I had to use it lol :( Ah well

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae sorry about the BFN. But that temp rise is nice. FX it continues to stays up. and you get a BFP!! Baby dust to you


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey Sammy glad your back and vacation went well. Where are you in your cycle? Any news on the cyst?
> 
> Kae from what Ihave read the cervix position doesn't really come into play to tell pregnancy as it apparently moves alot.

CD 16, BD 3 times in the last week hopefully I O'd. GYN said the all are gone except one. I have another follow up on the 14 and he wants to do another ultrasound next month (AUG).


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thats good news!! Give us vacation details...I am so ready for a vacation!! lol


----------



## Kaede351

I'm out... AF showed up while I was at work today. Was gutted. Then I had to sit at lunch time and listen to every single one of my co workers talking about their birthing experiences. Was all I could do not to sit and cry like a baby lol... so all in all not the best day. And all people keep saying to me is "Don't be so daft, just don't think about it." It's not exactly like I want to feel like this :S And how do they expect me to feel when my pregnant co-worker just complains all the time. Today it was "I wish I wasn't pregnant so I can go get blaked (drunk...) and just forget the whole weekend." I was absolutely fuming... I'd do anything to be in her position right now.

Ah well, more distraction is in order I think. I'm gona put the second Twilight film on and kill some sims lmao XD I'm going to see the new Twilight Film on Firday :D I'm not really a fan, but I'm looking forward to it cuz I get to spend some time with my aunty and my mum :D Girly day haha 

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Kaede351 said:


> I'm out... AF showed up while I was at work today. Was gutted. Then I had to sit at lunch time and listen to every single one of my co workers talking about their birthing experiences. Was all I could do not to sit and cry like a baby lol... so all in all not the best day. And all people keep saying to me is "Don't be so daft, just don't think about it." It's not exactly like I want to feel like this :S And how do they expect me to feel when my pregnant co-worker just complains all the time. Today it was "I wish I wasn't pregnant so I can go get blaked (drunk...) and just forget the whole weekend." I was absolutely fuming... I'd do anything to be in her position right now.
> 
> Ah well, more distraction is in order I think. I'm gona put the second Twilight film on and kill some sims lmao XD I'm going to see the new Twilight Film on Firday :D I'm not really a fan, but I'm looking forward to it cuz I get to spend some time with my aunty and my mum :D Girly day haha
> 
> XxX

Awww Hun I am sorry this month didnt work out! It is such a horrible feeling thinking you are and then turning out not. It was like that for me last month I skipped a whole cycle due to ovarian cyst Baby dust for next month!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Thats good news!! Give us vacation details...I am so ready for a vacation!! lol

Well we flew out to oregon and we did something everyday...went to Multnomah falls on monday 28 absoultely amazing and we did a short hike up to Larch Mountain where on a clear day you can see all the surrounding Mountains I think like 5 or 6 mountains amazing yet again. Then we spent the next two days 29-30 in Portland, Rose Garden and Japanese Garden, Tram (could see all of Portland) GREAT. Then on the 1st it rained so we stayed in and played games and watched movies with my family. 2nd we went zip lining throught the tree tops scary but loads of fun. 3rd we went up to skamania lodge -one of the most peaceful places on earth in the columbia gorge...amazing view. and the 4th we went to my aunts condo and spent the day at the pool and watched fireworks from my parents house, 5th we flew back....already planning our next trip lol hopefully for the end of august or begining of sept....lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae huni I am so sorry. I really thought with those temps this was it for you. Hugs.

Sammy your vacation sounds truly great and relaxing. 


Asfm I think I will be taking a little trip with my aunt around the 1st part of august. My cousin is in Cali and I have never been and dying to go..we are going to drive there and I will fly home. BUt I think its just the break I need from it all. I so hope it works out. :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

it was truely great....put all thoughts of making baby aside and it was nice to just have some time with family and the hubby. Now its time to get back to work...lol I think I am due to O today or tomorrow havent done anything...opks/temps or anything but noticing some increase cm so I guess I am back in the horrible 2ww again!

I hope you enjoy your trip...I am ready to escape again due to all this crazy hottt hott heat over here (Delaware County, PA) yesterday 102 and today 102/103? too hot to enjoy and everyone sold out of pools :cry:


----------



## AshleyNichole

sorry Kae :( i hope it's pos next month


----------



## AshleyNichole

changin the thread to 7/21


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Ash, I hope you get yours soon too :) Nice to see you back ^^

Ah well, off to bed for me, night girls. Hope I get some sleep... I usually use tampax first couple days, but I'm out >.< lol. Didn't realise the box was empty :rolleyes:, so I have a night of not being able to sleep properly for fear of leakage (my biggest fear!) lol

Thanks for all being so nice, love you all ^^

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae how you doing huni?

Ashley so glad to see you on here. We miss you!

Sammy what no pools?? CAn you order at like walmart and do the site to store??


----------



## Kaede351

I'm feeling ok thanks reeds :) just a big uncomfortable with only pads lol. Am pretty tired also, so good night from me ^^ talk to you tomorrow :)

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good night Kae sleep well


----------



## Kaede351

Ha! So much for sleep woke up to go toilet and the cat is still out :( last time he didn't come back he was gone for 3 weeks :( hope he is back in the morning...

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

no everyone is out target walmart kmart even the surrounding stores. and then to make it worse we lost power for two hours it got so hot we went to DH parents house


----------



## Kaede351

It's ok!!! The cat came back lol, looked out my window when I woke up and there he was sat at the end of the driveway. He looks so sad thoguh :( Since he ran away the last time and got so skinny I haven't been able to make him put any weight back on. I feel like a bad owner, but I can't afford the vets bill atm :( Bad enough having the get the puppy her vaccinations :(

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Bumping up so I can find easier...lol


----------



## AshleyNichole

thanks ladies! we aren't trying here we are actually preventing :lol:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Ash~how long are you guys on a break for, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Kaede351

I AM ACTUALLY GOING TO KILL THIS PUPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!! All she's done since I got home is pee! INDOORS!!! The back door is wide open for her to go in and out as she pleases, but nooooo, my nice (no longer) clean kitchen and living room floors are MUCH better to pee on than the concrete outside in the yard. I'm glad Taylor came home when he did tonight, because I was this close to giving her a really hard slap. It was just what I needed to round of a perfect day/week -.-

But! I have her locked in the bathroom, and she can bark all she wants she isn't coming out until my floors are clean and dyr and we have had our dinner. I just spent like half an hour cleaning the floors and the doors (from where she jumps up at them).

I seriously can't wait to just settle down with the Twilight film I never got to watch the other day lol.

*sigh* Right, I have that off my chest and I feel alot calmer now ^^

Sorry to rant at you girls haha. :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Oh, and sorry Ash lol XD I didn't realise!! HOpe to see you back with us soon ^^ It's nice to take a break though. I took a month off over xmas and just ate, drnak and was merry haha. After that I was more than ready to get back on ^^

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies...only have a min but wanted to say hello!! I am sure AF is on her way for me my back hurts today and temp drop. I do have my doc appt tomorrow though. :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Reeds~def. keep us posted how doc. appt. goes tomorrow


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Okay ladies more time...


Kae LOL gotta giggle about your rant about the puppy. Bless his heart he wants to stay in with you. I hope he is acting better. How you feeling dear?

Sammy how is your day?

I will post on here as soon as I get out of the doc tomorrow. I am secretly praying I get a BFP in the morning before my appt but I don't think it will happen. My temps are all over the place and I am gassy and have a backache which is my usual AF sypmtoms. I didn't develop them til today. :( I usually get them about a week before she is due. But (kinda gross) but I had several blobs of snotty cm and it is between sticky and watery. UGH I wish our cm wuld tell us something.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

well just counting down the days to take hpt cant wait...feeling positive though so only time will tell....Hope you get your BFP too that would be awesome!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sammy where are you in your cycle hun?? You need a ticker so I can keep track of you. LOL


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Sammy where are you in your cycle hun?? You need a ticker so I can keep track of you. LOL

i think i o'd yesterday so today is 1dpo want to put a ticker up but have no idea how to....lol help me...lol


----------



## labmommy

just started reading this thread today, since i will hopefully o next week and test at end of month. Good luck Reeds!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey labmommy!! Nice to have a new lady in our little group. LOL this is not a super hot thread but we are a close one. I am Sandi 34 and ttc #4 after a tubal reversal. WE are hoping for some BFPs on this thread this month!!:)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

hi labmommy, I'm Samantha 24 ttc number2 had a rocky month in june, got diagnosed with ovarian cysts. Currently counting down the days to take hpt...cant wait also waiting for BFP going on month 5


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sammy, Kae and our preggo ladies..think we can come up with a name for a little group here?? Labmommy your welcome too. :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

thats a great idea....hummm let me think


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I think there is only about me, you(sammy), and Kae that post consistantly on here. I am pretty sure our preggo laddies(spence, charlene & Billy) that stalk us and cheer us on. Ashley is our main lady of course cause her thread brought us all together. LOL And hopefully labmommy will stick around. :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

reeds do you have any names in mind?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Not really. LOL. I am not really good at this stuff but I thought it would be fun. :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

BMB!:)
Baby making buddies?? LOL kinda sounds like we are trying to make babies together. HAHA


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

hahaha I think that is a great name! Funny too cause we would be the only ones that know what it means...too funny


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

is tbuns still on here?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I am so done with 2ww already!!! and I still have about 11 days to go...lol Reeds you have to help me get a ticker up I have no idea how to get it under each of my comments...you know what I mean


----------



## spencerbear

BMB sounds quite good, Reeds x


----------



## Kaede351

BMB sounds good!!! My temp sky rocketed this morning, but to be honest I think it was because I got up, went to the loo and got back in bed before I realised I hadn't taken it XD so I now have 1 unusable temp for the month and I'm only 3 days in lol. As for the puppy... She shite all in her bed last night. I made Tay clean it XD 

Anyway, I'm going back to sleep for a little while. Night girls ^^ :hugs:

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

good night my bmb girls!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Sammy I haven't seen Tbuns in a while. I know that after the lst cycle they were gonna be preventing. I really do miss her on here though she was a blast. LOL 

You guys really like bmb?? It won't hurt my feeling...I will figure out how to make a banner for us...if you really like it.

Sammy as far as a ticker you can click on one of mine...to create your own and then go to customize your page and edit signature and copy and paste the code there..I believe it can be only bb codes. Good luck. :) 

I am off to the doc...big temp dive this morning and BFN on test. I am not preggo this month and not even really sure I Ov so I just hope the witch gets here soon so I can get on with the next cycle.


----------



## Kaede351

Good luck at the docs Reeds! 

I just got back from the cinema, saw the new twilight film, Eclipse... My god my hormones must be really high with this AF lol... Never been so... Ummm... Horny :blush:... Whilst attaching a film in my life lmao XD

The film itself was great, but the guy who plays the werewolf Jacob... OMIGOSH he is soooo HOTT lol. And he spends most of the film topless so thumbs up to that lol.

Anyway, enough of my hormonal ravings lol. How is everyone today?

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey Sammy I haven't seen Tbuns in a while. I know that after the lst cycle they were gonna be preventing. I really do miss her on here though she was a blast. LOL
> 
> You guys really like bmb?? It won't hurt my feeling...I will figure out how to make a banner for us...if you really like it.
> 
> Sammy as far as a ticker you can click on one of mine...to create your own and then go to customize your page and edit signature and copy and paste the code there..I believe it can be only bb codes. Good luck. :)
> 
> I am off to the doc...big temp dive this morning and BFN on test. I am not preggo this month and not even really sure I Ov so I just hope the witch gets here soon so I can get on with the next cycle.

yeah she too funny....I will try to put a ticker up...I am not really 100% sure when I O but I kinda have an idea....a weird thing though, today I woke up with extreme nausea and I still feel very sick, I thought it would be way to early....makes me wonder if I might have O'd earlier??? Let us know how the doc's goes today for ya~talk to you soon...I think BMB is an awesome name for our little group!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

did my ticker pop up??


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I hope its right....


----------



## AshleyNichole

yeap it works!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

thanks


----------



## Kaede351

Glad u got ur ticker up and working haha :D I need to update mine really

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

since I had such a weird cycle last month I am not really sure if I O'd on the 7 or earlier, I am just going off of cm but feel so nauseous today blah! Makes me want to POAS lol


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, don't do ittt!!!Not yet anyway lol. You'll only drive yourself insane XD haha 

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I know...This is going to be a long 2ww


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello. Doc appt didn't go well. All the test he did came back fine...so I am being referred to a FS. He said that my age does play a factor and I could have poor egg quality. SO no answers today and feeling pretty defiated right now. 


Kae on a bright note I took my girls to see that as my oldest has read all the book and compared to the other 2 that one wowed me!! And I am a team Jacob all the way as well that man is yummy!! 

Sammy I agree with Kae...NO TESTING!! patience dear.

Ashley glad to you again huni....how are you?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

sorry the doctor's appointment go the way you might have wanted it to go, hopefully FS can help you find a plan for a quick BFP!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Sammy...nice ticker by the way. LOL


Ladies I am off to nap my head is killing and I feel so drained today.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

by the way does it go off a 14 day count down for testing on the ticker?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

S_a_m_m_y said:


> by the way does it go off a 14 day count down for testing on the ticker?

What you mean Sammy?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

reedsgirl1138 said:


> S_a_m_m_y said:
> 
> 
> by the way does it go off a 14 day count down for testing on the ticker?
> 
> What you mean Sammy?Click to expand...

I guess are you suppose to test 14 days after ovulation?

Changed my ticker hope it worked....we'll see


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yeah I think most of them do. I am not sure why or how to fix them by your own O date. Need to add to my sign too!!


----------



## labmommy

Hi ladies, BMB sounds very good to me! It's a cute name. I've been teaching Matt (the dh) the lingo. He gets quite a kick outta the "bd" term. We put it with 'dl' for down low (we're trying to not tell everyone around us we are trying so we don't get any additional family pressure on us. So our code is "dlbd". I know, I know, we're dorks. I'm hopeful for your hpt at 14 dpo, though I'd be testing at 13, just in case! lol
reeds, when is your fs appt? I'm sorry to hear you didn't get your bfp, but you're taking the next step, it could be THE step towards a bfp. ~fingers crossed~


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey labmommy. My fs appt isn't until Sept 1. It seems forever away. 

Hey does anyone know how to make us a banner? I tried but really just not tha computer talented. LOL So for now I followed Sammy's lead and put Proud BMB Member in purple on my sig.


----------



## Kaede351

Sory your doctor's appointment didn't go the way you had hoped hun. But hopefully everything can still be sorted :D I bet it's something silly and simple that's stopping you :)

What kind of banner do we want? I have a friend who makes them (although she lives in Canada so is 5 hours different from me... so I'd have to be on at the right time to catch her). I could ask her if she could make one for us :) 

I would try myself, but I've never done one before and I wouldn't know how to get the codes and stuff? lol

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Kae that would be great. I did try to make us a small sparkly banner but culdn't figure out the codes either. I am not picky. lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

you girls are awesome I have no idea how to make a banner' just learned how to put a ticker up...thanks Reeds!


----------



## Kaede351

I will try and see if I can catch her online at some point. Or I might even try to make one myself. Although I think you really need Photoshop, I only have paintshop pro lol... Similar but not quite in the same league haha.

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

sounds great kae, I'm excited


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow ladies my temp took a major dip today. I really hope the she shows up tomorrow and doesn't add anymore torture to my week. Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.


----------



## charlene09

Hello Ladies
Hope you dont mind but can I join the BMB member thingymabob tehe. as I always seem to stalk this thread I need to check it more often tbh

If so I can get my OH to make us all a Banner :)


----------



## Kaede351

I seriously LOVE thebanner in ur sig Charlene!!! It's proper lush!!!

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HEy Charlene...f course your a memeber of the BMB!! And love that cute banner. 

Oh and ladies she was nice and took me out tday but ws expecting it after that dip I had today. :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening Kae we posted at the same time. HAHA


----------



## charlene09

You two not having the banner too :O :( xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I love the banner. If you give me the cde I will put it up...but can I have my name on it?? LOL YOUr OH made it?


----------



## charlene09

My Oh made it yes but I wanted my name on the top to show that I designed it if that dosent sound abit selfish now come to think of it it does abit  will it not let you copy my banner ?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

OH no sweetie. That is fine. I will try to copy and paste it to my sign...give me a sec


----------



## charlene09

Okay just I couldnt get a BB code for it so If I just copy the link its going to show up as the picture again and not the actual link if that makes sense! xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep that makes sense. I was wondering how we would do that?? I have tried to copy it. I did manage to save it to my computer now I will get it figured out. Off the the store ladies..my kiddos think I am trying to starve them. 

Thanks for the wonderful banner Charlene. Its great. :)


----------



## charlene09

off to the store at this time its 11.01 pm! where do you live? hehe


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

good evening ladies


----------



## charlene09

Hello Sammy :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I love the banner


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

HaHa Figured it out....started photobucket acct and saved pic on computer then uploaded through photobucket....copied image code and pasted it on siggy and saved


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Yep that makes sense. I was wondering how we would do that?? I have tried to copy it. I did manage to save it to my computer now I will get it figured out. Off the the store ladies..my kiddos think I am trying to starve them.
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful banner Charlene. Its great. :)

Figured out the banner see my previous post


----------



## reedsgirl1138

haha okay Sammy I am gonna try the same...been fighting with it for a while. UGH

Oh yeah AF got me darn witch.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Haha I figured it out. I did a smaller version cause I do have so much in my sig..hope you ladies don't mind. 

Charlene its 9:09pm here in Missouri.

SAmmy how you feeling today?


----------



## AshesAndWine

I'll be testing on the 20th!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

stil feeling nauseous


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

reedsgirl1138 said:


> haha okay Sammy I am gonna try the same...been fighting with it for a while. UGH
> 
> Oh yeah AF got me darn witch.

that is horrible but good at the same time...no waiting games have you tried first response fertility test? you poas on cd3 maybe that might help give some insight


----------



## reedsgirl1138

S_a_m_m_y said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> haha okay Sammy I am gonna try the same...been fighting with it for a while. UGH
> 
> Oh yeah AF got me darn witch.
> 
> that is horrible but god at the same time...no waiting games have you tried first response fertility test? you poas on cd3 maybe that might help give some insightClick to expand...

Hey Sammy I seen those and funny you mention them cause I planned on buying a pack tonight and using them tomorrow. Just curious how accurate they are and if that if it gives me the wrong answer that I won't have more stress. But I am to the point of trying anything. 


WEll off to the waterpark with the kiddos. GOnna have a great day!!:happydance:


----------



## charlene09

Ohhh sorry I had to go offline last night it was my bedtime. I am in UK so it was like 1.30am or something :) I am back now though, But i suppose all you'se will not be on till about later tonight, you'se are nocturnal to me


----------



## goldimama

I'm testing on the 21st! I'd love to join ya. I'm currently 6 dpo with literally no symptoms- not feeling very promising this go around. GL ladies, here goes the waiting game!


----------



## charlene09

Goldimama don't rely on symptoms hun, I got them every month I wasn't pregnant and none the month I was infact pregnant :) so don't worry yourself to much over symptoms not everybody gets them :)


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya girls, how are we all today? :D

I myself am looking to move house! The lass who acts for our landlord (he lives in Norway or somehting stupid), is supposed to be our friend, and yet she is being a cow. When we moved in I asked her if we could have a dog here... the answer was yes. Now she's deciding that because I asked for our garden wall to be fixed and our gate to be fixed we aren't allowed dogs in this house. And if she tells the landlord we have to pay an extra £100.

So we've decided to say feck u, and we're looking for somewhere new to live :D I am going into the estate agents tomorrow about a house I've seen online. A nice looking 2 bedroom terraced house with a new kitchen and new bathroom :D It's about 2 mins walk from my aunty's house so I can see my little cousin more, and the park is that the bottom of the road which will be handy for when we get our bundle of joy come along. I'm excited lol

I'm just in the middle of persuading my nan and grandad to let us borrow the money for the bond (we have to pay £950 before we are even allowed to move in) and we will pay them back over a couple months.

XxX


----------



## MsLynn225

im testing on the 21st!! im really excied, hopin to get that bfp, :) hope so


----------



## spencerbear

Fingers crossed kae that you can get the money together. 

Meet my new baby boy, his name is Patch x
 



Attached Files:







P110710_17.02_[07].jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## charlene09

Hiya Kaede I'm fine really excited as I have my 20 week scan on the 16th of this month CANT WAIT! Glad everythings sort of okay with you , don't let your landlady take the mick. knock her down a few pegs she'll soon be sorry she's lost a tennant


----------



## charlene09

Awww spencerbear patch is gorgeous!


----------



## Kaede351

Awww!!! Puppy is soooo cute ^^

I got bored so I decided to go on one of those websites who make pics of what your baby could look like based on pics of you and ur OH... This is how it turned out lol

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/d8c85a963678bd884943a01071d5d2f4_ge.jpg

Now to me that looks NOTHING like either me or Taylor lmao

XxX


----------



## charlene09

^^ what websites this! :O


----------



## Kaede351

Make my baby or something like that lol

XxX


----------



## Sully123

Hi ladies can i join? I will be testing on the 21st also. Currently 4dpo and having cramps, sore bbs, headaches, nausea and dizzyness


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome new ladies!! We are always happy to have new ones. Good luck!!

Spence you new pup is super cute!!

Charlene how you today?

Kae that is some crap about your landlord but the new house sounds totally lovely and ideal for you. And so close to family. 

I had a fab day with the kiddos!:)


----------



## goldimama

Spencerbear- your puppy is sooo cute!

Kae- that really sucks about your landlady "friend". Hope you get your house, that sounds really nice. Its great being close to family.

Charlene09- thanks for the motivation. That does make me feel better about my lack of symptoms. Maybe no symptoms is a good sign for me.

I'm not convinced of any symptoms, but this am at 6dpo I had a temp drop, so hoping maybe that's early implantation dip! I hope it goes back up tomorrow.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Good Evening Girlies! How we all doing today????

I on the other hand slept all day I dont know why and where all of this tiredness came from but we'll see


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Off to bed my bmb gals...chat with you all tomorrow. Have a great monday!!:)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Off to bed my bmb gals...chat with you all tomorrow. Have a great monday!!:)

have a great night reeds sorry I didnt write more yesterday I am sorry AF showed but glad your not waiting in limbo for her...on to new cycle. Did you by any chance get one of those First Response Fertility test Have a great night talk to you tomorrow!

I on the other hand have just been feeling nauseous, tired, and crampy oh yeah and having to pee alot more along with watery cm sorry tmi


----------



## labmommy

Hi Ladies!
I will try to put that banner up asap. It is super cute! Thank you Charlene!
Sammy, I really hope you get a bfp, sounds like you are catching many symptoms this week.
Reeds, sorry the af got you, just means more bd'ing this month. :haha:

Hello to the new ladies, best of luck with your BFP's in the coming week/two.
I will be trying out my new opk this week, beginning tomorrow. Hopefully I don't screw it up with the excitement. :winkwink:

OH came home today from a weekend offroading on atv's. He's ready for the line to show up that we are ready to begin!

Ann


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

labmommy said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I will try to put that banner up asap. It is super cute! Thank you Charlene!
> Sammy, I really hope you get a bfp, sounds like you are catching many symptoms this week.
> Reeds, sorry the af got you, just means more bd'ing this month. :haha:
> 
> Hello to the new ladies, best of luck with your BFP's in the coming week/two.
> I will be trying out my new opk this week, beginning tomorrow. Hopefully I don't screw it up with the excitement. :winkwink:
> 
> OH came home today from a weekend offroading on atv's. He's ready for the line to show up that we are ready to begin!
> 
> Ann

I am sure he is getting inpatient!...lol I dont know if you read the post earlier, how to get the banner on your siggy but the only way I got it up there was by creating a photobucket acct. saving pic onto computer and then uploading to photobucket acct


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Labmommy.....I see you figured it out...lol dont you just love the banner!


----------



## labmommy

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Labmommy.....I see you figured it out...lol dont you just love the banner!

lol I backtracked and found your post on it and did it while my computer took (forever!) to post my reply. It's adorable! now for that bfp.... ;)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I am hoping this is our month...I have been ttc since feb


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

had a chemical in april and no cycle in May to find out I had oviarian cysts


----------



## labmommy

may I ask what came of treating the cysts and how you knew you had them?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well I ended up in the ER I thought I was pregnant and having a miscarriage, I had a evil evap on a hpt. they did a urine test which came back negative, still worried I might be have been pregnant they did blood test which came back neg. so the did a cat scan and that when they discovered them. saw my OBGYN and he said with each menstrual they usually resolve themselves. If my cycle didnt start they were going to start me on some hormones to balance them


----------



## labmommy

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Well I ended up in the ER I thought I was pregnant and having a miscarriage, I had a evil evap on a hpt. they did a urine test which came back negative, still worried I might be have been pregnant they did blood test which came back neg. so the did a cat scan and that when they discovered them. saw my OBGYN and he said with each menstrual they usually resolve themselves. If my cycle didnt start they were going to start me on some hormones to balance them

oh my goodness! that was quite a wy to find out! I had a friend with those years ago who got them after her first baby. They were very painful. Don't wish those on my worst enemy as they say. 
Thank you for sharing that. Did you decide if you would test early, before the 14 dpo? lol I know I would sneak a peak, especially with the cheapie tests.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I would have never guessed ovarian cyst to be painful but they are, it was worse than the pain I had in labor with my son! Yes I plan on testing on the 18th which would make me I think 12dpo


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

and since I have been having more symptoms this month I am feeling very positive for this month! My goal was by August so I wouldnt be pregger during much of the summer...lol did that with the last one and not too fun


----------



## labmommy

the 18th is not so far away! hubby's bday is the 17th. I really hoped for a summer bfp so I could get a handle on morning sickness before returning to work. I'm a teacher and I can't leave a room of kids and run for the bathroom, or drink lots of fluids that will have me doing the potty dance until lunch time! lol so july testing, here we come!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

labmommy said:


> the 18th is not so far away! hubby's bday is the 17th. I really hoped for a summer bfp so I could get a handle on morning sickness before returning to work. I'm a teacher and I can't leave a room of kids and run for the bathroom, or drink lots of fluids that will have me doing the potty dance until lunch time! lol so july testing, here we come!

I know I cant wait just trying not to give in at 10 dpo...lol With my last pregnancy(son) I was peeing all the time...lol seemed like 3-4 hour...lol just hoping with second pregnancy I wont find myself peeing my pants...lol


----------



## Kaede351

I really hope I get my bfp by November :( That's when I would have been due if I hadn't m/c'd.

I want a summer bump lol. I think it would be nice :D (although I know it gets uncomfortable in the heat lol). I can show it off then lol.

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I will just take a bump...LOL


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, actually... I agree with u Reeds XD But I would like a summer bump lol... or even a winter bump lmao XD 

My main point was that I hope I get my bfp before what would have been my due date (14th November). I really really really hope I do lol. I don't think I've ever wanted somehting so much in my life >.<

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I agree I do want a bump either way but if I had the choice it would be a winter bump...lol our summer here in PA last week was in the 100's


----------



## Kaede351

it's been pretty hot here... but cloudy and rainy too :( I suppose you could call it thundery, although we haven't had any thunder lol.

I think I have a house lined up!!! It's not free until the 6th August, but the estate agent is trying to get us a viewing :D It's not the one I was looking at yesterday though. That one was gone. 

This one is 2 double bedrooms (hopefully more than big enough for a bed and a cot lol), bathroom, large living room, large kitchen diner, utility room (woohoo! lol), pantry(... although not 100% sure what one of those is lol... something to do with food I suppose? lol) and a yard... WITH A WALL AND A GATE!! lmao XD

Roxy has had her injections now, and she got her first walk down to the vets and back again... yet she STILL isn't tired >.< ah well lol, it's what I get for letting her take a nap in the waiting room lol

XxX


----------



## charlene09

I am fine today thanks :) getting excited now! 4 days and I will know what sex babba is :) .. goldimama don't give up! try and keep your mind of it for abit and you will be surprised what happens? even if you dont get your BFP this month try and stay motivated next month and hopefully you will get your BFP :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

major headache today, tired, crampy....isnt it too early to be feeling symptoms?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

charlene09 said:


> I am fine today thanks :) getting excited now! 4 days and I will know what sex babba is :) .. goldimama don't give up! try and keep your mind of it for abit and you will be surprised what happens? even if you dont get your BFP this month try and stay motivated next month and hopefully you will get your BFP :)

that is exciting....is this your first?


----------



## AshleyNichole

hey ladies just checkin in, i kno i am not very active on here anymore, how has everyone been? whats is BMB?


----------



## Kaede351

Baby Making Buddies, Ash :D Our new group, feel free to steal the banner for urself lol

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

oh where do i get it?


----------



## charlene09

S_a_m_m_y said:


> charlene09 said:
> 
> 
> I am fine today thanks :) getting excited now! 4 days and I will know what sex babba is :) .. goldimama don't give up! try and keep your mind of it for abit and you will be surprised what happens? even if you dont get your BFP this month try and stay motivated next month and hopefully you will get your BFP :)
> 
> that is exciting....is this your first?Click to expand...

Yes my first and last. :)


----------



## charlene09

AshleyNichole said:


> oh where do i get it?


Erm.. Ashley you will have to save the picture to your computer then upload to photobucket or what ever internet uploader you use.. then just copy the IMG code :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

ohhh :)


----------



## charlene09

How have you been anyway hun? Ive started to socialise in this thread alot more now, because ther is so much that I miss and then I just come on rambling a load of shit totally off subject


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Charlene feel free to ramble anytime we luv ya!!


Ashley so happy to hear from you...you must get a BMB loggo!! YOur our leader. LOL

Kae I agree with you about the due date...I just had my first due date...JUly 8 from the mc I had in Nov. That was my first chemical but I made it to 6 weeks. It was yucky and I think part of the reason I have been so moody lately. 

Sammy I don't think its too early. I read somewhere about early pregnancy symptoms..I forgot the name of it buts it real and I have my FX for you!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Thanks Reeds, that definately great to know! this 2ww is going by pretty quick for me I feel like I just O'd the other day and I am already 5dpo cant wait to test!

Charlene you only want one? I am so excited for you cant wait to hear what the sex is!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Going fast is a good thing? You gonna test early or be a good girl and hold out??LOL


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I will test either 10 or 11 dpo I know its probably going to be too early but I have never had this many symptoms this early, if I get a BFN then I will wait until 14 then 16dpo


----------



## labmommy

I'm with ya too Sammy. No way I could hold out past dpo10 if I felt something going on!
My current status: day 12, neg. opk, will check earlier in the day tomorrow
The control band popped up immediately, while the test band took a few minutes and was very light.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Lol I know I am just hoping that I might be on of the lucky ones to get a BFP at 10dpo if I am indeed pregnant FX! 

Labmommy O is just around the corner how many days is your cycle usually?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sammy this is your month!! FX


Hey lab the best time to take your opk is between 2pm and 8pm. And try not to drink to much prior. I always test 2 times a day...just a little FYI since I am not sure how long you have been ttc.


----------



## labmommy

That is the problem...my cycle has been between 30 and 35 days since I got off bc. This is why I got the opk's...


----------



## labmommy

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Sammy this is your month!! FX
> 
> 
> Hey lab the best time to take your opk is between 2pm and 8pm. And try not to drink to much prior. I always test 2 times a day...just a little FYI since I am not sure how long you have been ttc.

I was thinking of doing that Reeds, but I wasn't sure if I would be going too nutty. :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

oooo I am so excited to test now....well not tonight just ready for it to be Sat. Reeds I really hope so....feeling good about this month does anyone believe in woman's intuition?


----------



## billylid

Just dropping in to let you girls know that I had my 20 week scan last night. Turns out we are having a little girl which is fantastic :) I hope you are all in good health and I have my fingers and toes crossed for you all in the BMB group!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sammy I do believe in womans intuition!! I knew what all 3 of my kiddos were when I was pregnant and I was right reach time. I could just feel it! good luck FX for you


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

billylid said:


> Just dropping in to let you girls know that I had my 20 week scan last night. Turns out we are having a little girl which is fantastic :) I hope you are all in good health and I have my fingers and toes crossed for you all in the BMB group!

Billylid Congrats how exciting....little girls are awesome...I dont have one but I see they have alot of cute little clothes for girls. More for girls than boys in the stores...lol! I am so excited for you hun


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Sammy I do believe in womans intuition!! I knew what all 3 of my kiddos were when I was pregnant and I was right reach time. I could just feel it! good luck FX for you

I hope I am right this go around....how are you doing?


----------



## charlene09

Yes I only want one child I think :) .. Pregnancy is hard I am 19 weeks pregnant and still get really scared if the baby dosnt move as much as I want it too , Just real scared all the time of loosing my baby, And I'm realy excited about the scan just scared incase there is something wrong somewhere :( .. Good luck with your testing Sammy!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Billy congrats on the girl!! Any names picked yet?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

charlene09 said:


> Yes I only want one child I think :) .. Pregnancy is hard I am 19 weeks pregnant and still get really scared if the baby dosnt move as much as I want it too , Just real scared all the time of loosing my baby, And I'm realy excited about the scan just scared incase there is something wrong somewhere :( .. Good luck with your testing Sammy!

I am sure everything will be just fine! Dont stress hun enjoy it, it goes quick


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

how are you doing today Reeds?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Afternoon SAmmy and Charlene.

I am just on the go go go today..just got home from work. I entered my temp for the day...and the roller coaster of temps have already begun. I have the creighton model class at 4 and my oldest dd has a ballgame at 6:20. 

Hope everyone has ablessed day


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

the life of a busy mom....lol. Going to look at a house today....kinda nervous and excited at the same time!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

How awesome Sammy. You buying?


----------



## charlene09

Well I am going to log off now sammy & reeds i'll be on tomorrow or tonight, because your day seems to be hours behind mine its now 20:06 where I live lol..


----------



## labmommy

@ Billylid~ congrats on the girlie you are carrying. that is wonderful!
@ Sammy~ Any symptoms today? Tell us about this house!
@ Reeds ~ how often to you test bbt a day? It's easy to become distracted and let your days fly by when you are on the go go go!

I have two trips planned in the next two weeks and am stressing out with all the packing! Short trip this wknd, then next wknd we leave to visit family overseas. Difficult to pack for the extended, long distance trip when also packing and in need of clothes for wknd trip! arg!

Will be taking next opk in an hour...hope for two bold lin)es (fx


----------



## labmommy

charlene09 said:


> Yes I only want one child I think :) .. Pregnancy is hard I am 19 weeks pregnant and still get really scared if the baby dosnt move as much as I want it too , Just real scared all the time of loosing my baby, And I'm realy excited about the scan just scared incase there is something wrong somewhere :( .. Good luck with your testing Sammy!

I feel the same way, I am so nervous that I do become preggo I will become even more of a worry wart with all the sad stories I have heard and read. Although, if you worry about it, you can't fully enjoy it! Just proceed with optimistic, cheerful caution! (if possible!)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Lab I only take my bbt once at 4am. I haven't used opks the past few months as I was trying the relaxed approach...well that didn't work so now I am pulling out all the stops. LOL


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

reedsgirl1138 said:


> How awesome Sammy. You buying?

Yes we looking to buy, the house in Pottstown Pa 4bed 2 ba and a nice yard really excited.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

labmommy said:


> @ Billylid~ congrats on the girlie you are carrying. that is wonderful!
> @ Sammy~ Any symptoms today? Tell us about this house!
> @ Reeds ~ how often to you test bbt a day? It's easy to become distracted and let your days fly by when you are on the go go go!
> 
> I have two trips planned in the next two weeks and am stressing out with all the packing! Short trip this wknd, then next wknd we leave to visit family overseas. Difficult to pack for the extended, long distance trip when also packing and in need of clothes for wknd trip! arg!
> 
> Will be taking next opk in an hour...hope for two bold lin)es (fx

just the crampy full feeling in lower abdomen, insomnia last night up til 4am woke up at 9am and nauseous


----------



## Kaede351

wow... was I goe for like a week? lol I come on and there's like 10 extra pages than there was last night!!! lol

Sammy - Yes, I believe in Women's intuition. When I got my bfp I was determined to not test until after my AF was due... had a major urge to test at 10dpo et voila!!! 1 bfp. Too bad it ended badly :/ Ah well, my point is... YES I believe in women's intuition lol. Also... Wow!!! a 4 bedroom place!!! how exciting ^^

Reeds - umm... I had something to say but it has escaped me due to a small argument me and DH had in between me writing my reply to sammy and you haha. I'll remember and post it up in a bit!!!

Charlene - don't worry chika, you've come this far!!! I'm sure everything will be fine ^^

House News!!! I HAVE A HOUSE!!! :D It's 3 bedrooms, bathroom, utility room, kitchen diner, living room and a yard :D I get the keys tomorrow and the landlord is giving us a week's rent free to decorate the house (it's all been newly plastered but needs painting) before he puts in the new carpets ^^ The landlord is also going to fit my washing machine for me ^^ haha. It's 19 doors up form my aunty's house too. So far enough to have our privacy yet close enough that I can see my little cousin more often :D I'm excited!!! haha.

Anyway, must go do some grub for me lad. Talk to ya all soon!!

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Kaede351 said:


> wow... was I goe for like a week? lol I come on and there's like 10 extra pages than there was last night!!! lol
> 
> Sammy - Yes, I believe in Women's intuition. When I got my bfp I was determined to not test until after my AF was due... had a major urge to test at 10dpo et voila!!! 1 bfp. Too bad it ended badly :/ Ah well, my point is... YES I believe in women's intuition lol. Also... Wow!!! a 4 bedroom place!!! how exciting ^^
> 
> Reeds - umm... I had something to say but it has escaped me due to a small argument me and DH had in between me writing my reply to sammy and you haha. I'll remember and post it up in a bit!!!
> 
> Charlene - don't worry chika, you've come this far!!! I'm sure everything will be fine ^^
> 
> 
> House News!!! I HAVE A HOUSE!!! :D It's 3 bedrooms, bathroom, utility room, kitchen diner, living room and a yard :D I get the keys tomorrow and the landlord is giving us a week's rent free to decorate the house (it's all been newly plastered but needs painting) before he puts in the new carpets ^^ The landlord is also going to fit my washing machine for me ^^ haha. It's 19 doors up form my aunty's house too. So far enough to have our privacy yet close enough that I can see my little cousin more often :D I'm excited!!! haha.
> 
> Anyway, must go do some grub for me lad. Talk to ya all soon!!
> 
> XxX

thats exciting it will be nice to move out of our apartment and have a place we can call our home!


----------



## Kaede351

I bet! Taylor and I have decided we are going to slowly start to put some money away to afford a deposit on a house in the future :) I really don't want to get to 40 and not at least be in the process of buying a house lol.

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

SAmmy and Kae so happy for the new houses!

Kae you tell Taylor it was my turn and to pick a fight with you another time. LOL 


Girls I am exhausted been up since 3:30am and its now 8:30pm...I am off to bed and will chat tomorrow. Luv ya all!!:)


----------



## MsLynn225

S_a_m_m_y said:


> I agree I do want a bump either way but if I had the choice it would be a winter bump...lol our summer here in PA last week was in the 100's

being oon ur six day past O... How are your symptons??:thumbup:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I have noticed increased hunger, watery cm, urination. every now and then I get headaches and nausea. how about you?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well just got back from my follow up with GYN, for my ovarian cysts. Dr said everything looks great and normal, asked me how I was feeling lately I said fine he said he noticed a increase in my cervical discharge and said he looked at it under the scope and said he saw no signs of infection......I hope this is a good sign, cant wait to POAS!

Hope all my ladies are doing great today!


----------



## charlene09

oooo good luck sammy! x


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

wow where had everyone been???

Thanks Charlene I really hope this is a good sign


----------



## labmommy

Hi Ladies!
Looks like I'm not the only one who couldn't get on yesterday. Beautiful weather here. I'm on the deck enjoying the small breeze. Hoping for a positive opk still....
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

nothing new yet, we had down pours yesterday....lots of flooding


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hey everyone...busy busy I have been. ready to slow down. lol 

Sammy FX this is ur month! 

I am excited my opks came today will be testing in a few days so excited I am determined this will b my cycle!!


----------



## labmommy

woo hoo! You go Reeds! I like that determination! :happydance:

When do you plan to begin testing?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey labmommy I will begin using my opks on cd 9..kinda early but I will only do 1 a day til cd 11...then its on. I am also thinking about baking soda finger again and the softcups. I WANT A BFP!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Reeds with that determination you'll get that bfp! 

How we all doing tonight?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Does anyone check CP?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

labmommy are you getting any lines yet on OPK's?


----------



## labmommy

had a faint line today, it should be popping soon...just hope I catch it!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

are you temping too?


----------



## labmommy

no, I'm not really sure where to start with that. I may try that next cycle if I don't get my bfp this month. Any tips? 
How long does everyone keep the tip of the opk dipped for before laying it flat? :coffee:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I dont temp but if I said if I dont get my bfp this month then I will start temping. opk ten seconds


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello ladies...I wasn't sure about the temping either. Lab since you haven't O yet you coulds till start temping this month. I don't think there is a "good" time you just have to do it. I started at the beginning of my last cycle only because I had the mc and was really determined to find out what was up with my body...and last month was rough. Lots of ups and downs and missed a few day. LOL. BUt this month its has become much easier.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

oh my I have the worst heartburn tonight...both ends! DH wont sit next to me...lmao


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:laugh2::laugh2:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Does anyone check CP?

I did but...come to find out you can't really tell much by cp...and all your doing is increasing your chance of infection. SO remove your finger from you V and....:test::test::test::test:

LOL


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

reedsgirl1138 said:


> S_a_m_m_y said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone check CP?
> 
> I did but...come to find out you can't really tell much by cp...and all your doing is increasing your chance of infection. SO remove your finger from you V and....:test::test::test::test:
> 
> LOLClick to expand...

Reeds-you are too funny! good to know about poss. infection. I dont have nausea anymore but now have crampy calf muscles and mild cramping in lower abdomen


----------



## reedsgirl1138

YAY for the sypmtoms!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I will probably use a generic blue dye test on Sat. and if I get any questionable lines then I will do a frer


----------



## Kaede351

Hi girls. Sorry I didn't get on to say hi last night, I was out with a group of us from work for a well deserved chill out night lol... Got a little bit drunk  but I had a great night and actually forgot about TTC for an evening :D

How are we all? Sammy, your symptoms sound fab :D

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Last night before bed my bbs had some weird twinges but not overall sore so I had myself a peek and there are bulging little veins I have always had vein on my breast after I got pregnant with my son but never on the areola....getting a little excited.....hope this is a good sign


----------



## labmommy

reedsgirl1138 said:


> S_a_m_m_y said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone check CP?
> 
> I did but...come to find out you can't really tell much by cp...and all your doing is increasing your chance of infection. SO remove your finger from you V and....:test::test::test::test:
> 
> LOLClick to expand...



hahahahahaha :haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## labmommy

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Last night before bed my bbs had some weird twinges but not overall sore so I had myself a peek and there are bulging little veins I have always had vein on my breast after I got pregnant with my son but never on the areola....getting a little excited.....hope this is a good sign

oh my goodnes...I can't wait to hear the results of your tests....


----------



## labmommy

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hello ladies...I wasn't sure about the temping either. Lab since you haven't O yet you coulds till start temping this month. I don't think there is a "good" time you just have to do it. I started at the beginning of my last cycle only because I had the mc and was really determined to find out what was up with my body...and last month was rough. Lots of ups and downs and missed a few day. LOL. BUt this month its has become much easier.

Do I need a special thermometer? mine goes one digit to the right of the decimal point. Is that enough?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I wouldnt think so. but I have seen basal body temp therm. so I am not sure


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes Sammy is right...you need a basal body you can purchase one at walmart for about 8 dollars. 

Sammy can you get a cheap pink dye one??? I have heard such yucky things about blue ones. I so hope this is it...I have FX!

Lab how you doing??

Kae that was a well deserved night out and I am thinking I am going to have one tonight. I just am in this mood and well to put it mildly I am pissed off that I am not pregnant yet!! LOL


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

rEEDS~ HANG IN THERE YOU'LL GET THAT BFP REAL SOON!


----------



## labmommy

Darn it...no pos. Opk yet. Wonder how long this cycle will be. We are going outta town tonight so tomorrow I will be opk'ing at the camp ground bathroom facilities. Should be interesting. Bd'd tonite just in case...
Have a great night ladies!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck Ann..have fun camping!!:)

Thanks Sammy...I am done being relaxed I am gonna make it happen!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Reeds-better get busy....lol. When are you due to O?


----------



## Kaede351

Know how you feel Reeds. I was slightly annoyed when we went out, my pregnant co worker was drinking, but I'll let her off because she only had 2 half pints of cider then had coke haha. 

I just realised I won't have the Internet for a while when we move, so will only get to check in occasionally, but hopefully it won't take long to sort out and we don't move until next Saturday. So you won't have miss me until then lol.

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

good afternoon ladies how are we doing today


----------



## Kaede351

Absolutely nackered!!! Been doing nothing but painting the last 2 days so our house is ready to move into next Saturday. So far we have nearly finished the kitchen and living room. I've never known walls so hard to paint!!! The paint just won't stick!!!

But anyway, my grandparents are babysitting my little cousin tonight so we had to stop for the day. I'm going to have a loooooong nap before I have to stay at my nans, cuz I never sleep when I share a bed with my little cousin lol. 

I'm sure none of that made sense, but I know what I meant lol. Anyway, sleep time for me :)

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Sammy I won't O til next weekend...I am hoping before. LOL

Wow girls I am so hungover...I have not been out in over a year and some friends came by and dragged me out last night and once I had one beer it was all down from there....now I know why I don't go out anymore I can't handle it the next day. :(


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Awww Reeds FX for speedy recovery...lol


----------



## AshleyNichole

wow, lots to catch up on.


Sammy~TEST! :lol: Sounds promising!
Reeds~what is baking soda finger? :lol:


----------



## charlene09

Hello Ladies sorry I havent been on I had my anomoly scan on friday and found out that I am having a 







BOY!!!!!!!!!
There he is :)
 



Attached Files:







AJAY.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Kaede351

awww, congrats on joining team blue!!!! :D Got any names you like? :D

XxX


----------



## charlene09

we are calling him andrew junior :) aj for short :)


----------



## Kaede351

Awwww, I LOVE it!! If I ever have a boy I like the name JJ, but you can't just call a baby that, so it will be James John :D

Congrats again :)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Ugh, I'm having an I hate Kae day :( I made a mistake last night and got on the scales... Was not impressed with what I saw at all, as if I needed proof that I'm overweight -.-

But I've decided that once we're in our new house I'm going to join slimming world, and I WILL lose some weight (in fact I need to lose about 5 stone to get back to what I was when I moved here *cry*). So encouragement would be appreciated :) and no talking about yummy food when all I have to eat is salad lmao >.<

Anyway, I just need some cheering up lol. But at least it isn't TTC related for a change 

Hope everyone is having a good day.

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Charlene CONGRATS on the sweet boy!!

Ashley "baking soda" finger is just that...I was my hands really well and keep a finger wet and dip it in baking soda and put it up there and it made my cm so much more like ewcm and I did that the last month I got my BFP...so I am trying it again this month.

Kae I know what you mean about losing wieght...I need to lose about 30lbs to be happy with my body again. UGH I love food too much!! LOL

Spence and Billy how r u ladies??

Sammy did you test yet?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I hate FRER! yes and got a big evap right away and of course took it apart to see if there was the classic evap dent and sure enough it was there. Took a blue dye generic walgreens and faint positive same width of control and light blue....I post a pic and see what you guys think. All same symptoms, I only have one clear blue digital left so I am going to wait until Friday and no more test after that.


----------



## labmommy

Wow! I'm holding my fingers crossed for ya Sammy!
Reeds, are your cycles getting shorter since you hope for an O sooner? 

I tested VERY positive OPK yesterday twice and today it is not as bold but as dark as the control again. Luckily we bd'd the day before yesterday, yesterday, and on again today. I am SO glad something told me what day it was that I O though...I felt abdominal cramping the day before yesterday, much like my AF, but it was not nearly time...which I took for O signs and decided to listen to my body and not the negative OPK of that day. Thankfully, I was right! :haha:

Back home again, and happy to be here! Now to wait for that darn tww.


----------



## labmommy

charlene09 said:


> Hello Ladies sorry I havent been on I had my anomoly scan on friday and found out that I am having a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOY!!!!!!!!!
> There he is :)

Congratulations Charlene!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Charlene congrats on the boy! The name sounds great.


----------



## billylid

im putting along. I hurt my back over the weekend so now I have buggered hips and back. Not enjoying my day today. 

I have my fingers crossed for you Sammy, best of luck! :dust:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

here are my pictures of my walgreens generic hpt at 11 dpo. I took a FRER but got a horrible evap right away so the test was inconclusive. What do you guys think? May be a screen tilter....lol
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0192.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 19









JULY182010 040.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## hmh33

I see two lines in both! :D I think this is it for you! 
:dust:


----------



## hmh33

Congrats, Charlene! :D


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I hope so I am just so mad that FRER are not as dependable as they were @ 5day before they had to go and change everything to 6 days before...I have had so many bad evaps that have come up right away....literally had dents in them. I am going to call customer service tomorrow and complain maybe I just got a bad batch. It must be some kind of scam for us ttc ladies....seriously!


----------



## billylid

Its looking good Sammy!


----------



## Firedancer41

Charlene, congrats on your lil man-beautiful scan pic, and I love the name AJ!!
Hope you're feeling well!

Sammy, FRERs are supposed to be really good about NOT giving evaps, so that coupled with the other light BFP leads me to think this could really be it for you! I have all fingers and toes crossed for ya!


----------



## labmommy

:thumbup:oh, those look like lines to me!


----------



## Shey

Sammy I see the lines looking good girl!


----------



## alynn6758

I see two lines, I just hope its not an evap...I don't trust blue dye tests. Maybe you can try the 5 days sooner test. they still have them on the market at some stores...:) I hope this is your BFP!


----------



## goldimama

Charlene- Congrats! Your little guy looks so cute!

Sammy- those are def BFPs! I def see lines on both of those, hope they get darker! Please post more!

Good news from me too! I got my faint BFP on Saturday 12dpo and they're def getting darker! We are so excited. I have an appt with my OB's nurse on Wed and have scheduled our first OB visit and U/s for Aug 16th, around 8 weeks! Here's just a selection of the +'s to show progression. The third is a FRER from 13DPO- FMU, today's FRER (14dpo) was almost twice as dark, but don't have a pic yet, sorry.
https://i1038.photobucket.com/albums/a468/goldimama/earlyHPTdry-b.jpg
https://i1038.photobucket.com/albums/a468/goldimama/IC12dpoPM.jpg
https://i1038.photobucket.com/albums/a468/goldimama/FRER13dpoFMU.jpg


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Congrats Goldimama definitely is a BFP


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

So I know I said I wasn't going to buy anymore but I ended up going to Dollar Tree to get the cheapies.....wasnt sure about the blue dye. Here are todays test what do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0208.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 25









IMAG0209.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Kaede351

Ohhhh, those bfp's look sooooooo good Sammy!!!! :D Wish I coudl get mine XD

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Blue is HPT and Green is OPK....I was hoping someone would see something


----------



## alynn6758

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Blue is HPT and Green is OPK....I was hoping someone would see something

I definitely see the lines on both now! I trust the dollar tree tests alot more than blue dye tests! You see the way the OPK picks up the hcg much more than the hpt! that's so awesome! BFP!!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Kaede351 said:


> Ohhhh, those bfp's look sooooooo good Sammy!!!! :D Wish I coudl get mine XD
> 
> XxX

Kae I'll be praying and keeping FX for your BFP real soon!


----------



## Shey

congrats goldi


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yay for that BFP SAmmy!!:) I am with Kae though...wish I could have one too. LOL

Goldi nice lines!!:)

Kae how is this month going for you?

Billy so sorry you hurt your back. 

Shey nice to see you...how are you?

Labmommy how is you??


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

you really think its a bfp?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes I sure do. When you gonna take that digi? Isn't af due tomorrow?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

wed or thur


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I do belive she is gonna be a NO SHOW!!:)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I sure hope so! have you O yet?


----------



## spencerbear

Hi girls

Sorry not been on much as have been busy at work. Seriously considering cutting back a couple of hours, as now being on my own im struggling to work full time and keep on top of everything else. Sounds pathetic really.

Kaede on slimming world you can still have yummy food and not just salad leaves lol

Congratulations on your little boy charlene, ive not got my scan until 11th august


----------



## Kaede351

Yeah not too bad thanks Reeds :) haven't really been obsessed this month... But then Im nowhere near OV yet. Few more days :)

Spence - yeah, my boss lady does slimming world lol. I'm really hoping it will help me to find yummy healthy foods I can enjoy in the place of the unhealthy food :) I was so unimpressed with my scale reading tho haha. I'm determined now tho!!! I'm sure that if I lose some weight my regular AF will come strolling back, closely followed by my bfp haha.

Anyway, nighty night. Got another long day tomorrow and MUST get some sleep XD

Much love girlies :hugs: ^^

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Sammy, looks like a BFP to me too! I don't know that I could be so patient as to wait til wed/thurs for a digi. But fx'd for ya anyway, as Reeds said...that AF is missing her stop!

Golidi...congrats hon! That is so awesome for you!

I had pos. opk sat and sun. Today negative so I am officially done for the month and beginning my tww. OH is very positive this is our month since we timed it so well. I'm trying to not get our hopes up.

Feel like crap today. Did something to my body yesterday while helping my mom out. Today I am so sore and full of aches. And a fever! I can't help but think in the back of my mind the fever may be attributed to something happening in my body but...2dpo is too early!

Question: Do you count the first day of pos. opk as your O day or the 2nd???


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sammy I should O sometime this week...hopefully by the weekend my kiddos come home on friday and that makes it hard to get in BD session. It would be nice I have O already as TJ and I have been getting "along" well and have BD everday this weekend. LOL pratctice practice. HAHAHA

Lab you should O 12-36 hours after your positive opk..so today should be 1dpo. thats how I count it. LOL

Spence so nice to hear from you hun. HOpe you get to feeling better soon


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Reeds hang in there! If I really do have a BFP on my hand hoping you will be joining me very shortly

Labmommy wishing you a speedy 2ww and a sticky bean!


----------



## labmommy

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Sammy I should O sometime this week...hopefully by the weekend my kiddos come home on friday and that makes it hard to get in BD session. It would be nice I have O already as TJ and I have been getting "along" well and have BD everday this weekend. LOL pratctice practice. HAHAHA
> 
> Lab you should O 12-36 hours after your positive opk..so today should be 1dpo. thats how I count it. LOL
> 
> Spence so nice to hear from you hun. HOpe you get to feeling better soon

Oh, goodness, if today is 1dpo this will be a dreadfully long wait!


----------



## AshleyNichole

Congrats charlene!


Reeds~ I never knew that about the baking soda, (sorry I am soooooo slow in responding :lol: )


----------



## AshleyNichole

Sammy I see those lines! I hope this is it for you!!! :bfp:


----------



## AshleyNichole

Goldi~ Congrats!!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

Sammy those tests look positive to me, do you have more dollar store tests?


I am 2 days late on AF...hmph...not sure what's going on....maybe stress (probably) since we are NOT trying..... I keep thinking she is coming though coz I keep getting cramps...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ashley so glad to hear from you. I am actually gonna start with the baking soda finger tonight..I will do it tonight on cd 10 and probably 14 if I haven't Ov by then. How are you hun? I sure miss chatting with you


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

yep four dollar hpt a one opk. two walgreen generic blue dye hpt and one clearblue digi


----------



## reedsgirl1138

so your testing again when?? LOL


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

every am with fru with dollar test I am going to hold out until I have darker lines for theDigi on Friday


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Can't wait til morning to see your next test!! I so want a BFP too with you!! Me you and Kae, lab and Ashely will get a surprise one this will be the month of BFP for the BMB group!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

so keeping fx for all of us


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have everything crossed but legs...too close to O time. LOL


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Took hpt and opk. Hpt is negative!!!! What the heck!!! the opk is lighter did I O the other day, this late in my cycle? Feeling a little down. Could I still be testing too early?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

What kind of hpt? Post your pic anyway let us use our eyes!! And yes you may still be testing too early. FX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I took dollar store HPT and OPK
 



Attached Files:







July 20 a.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 16









july 20.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I am hoping I have a shy little bean in there....It doesnt make sense for me to O 1-2 days before AF


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well your opk isn't quite positive but I swear I see a faint line on that hpt...unless I just have line eye. I hope not. I want this to be your month too!! I know your feeling positive keep in there!! PMA and this is your month for a sticky bean!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

my OPK was darker yesterday but not quite positive either Well I am going to be pushing back digi test unitl I get a bit darker line since I only have one CB digi


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well I am thinking you have you BFP was that last test with fmu?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

yeah the other day we were out and about so I didnt take in alot of fluids but todays test I was eating alot of icepops and downing water bottles before bed probably doesnt help when you want concentrated urine. DH and I BD last night and it felt way different....almost painful. to make long story short it was very tight below the belt...lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep that all that drinking didn't help your wee be concentrated!! Hehe tight below the belt first time I heard it put that way.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

dont know if that is a good sign but I have also noticed the veins i have on my chest from my last pregnancy are larger and like BAM! chest, breasts, sides of stomach even on my shoulders...craziness, I look like a road map!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I hear that being veiny is a good thing. LOL I have always see my veins well but when I am pregnant man they look almost black they are so dark...its weird


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

well I guess only time will tell


----------



## reedsgirl1138

yep...what you doing today?? I am off and my dh is griping cause I have been on BNB all morning. LOL


----------



## Kaede351

Hope you just have a shy bean Sammy!!! This has to be ur month!!!

I was hoping to buy some OPKs this cycle, but money has been rediculously tight this month. Ah well.

Am properly tired, and fed up of being told what to do by my family :( can't wait to just move in lol.

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

hahaha same here. DH just left for work but today is clean house day...we put an offer in for a house in Aston PA just waiting for settlement. So packing to follow really soon hopefully.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Kaede351 said:


> Hope you just have a shy bean Sammy!!! This has to be ur month!!!
> 
> I was hoping to buy some OPKs this cycle, but money has been rediculously tight this month. Ah well.
> 
> Am properly tired, and fed up of being told what to do by my family :( can't wait to just move in lol.
> 
> XxX

Thanks I hope this is not only just my month but all of us BMB girls!

I know how you feel, it will be really nice to have your own space....currently waiting for settlement, are you moving this weekend?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Morning Kae!:) Hang in there sweetie. 

SAmmy I got laundry started. LOL


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Morning Kae!:) Hang in there sweetie.
> 
> SAmmy I got laundry started. LOL

I live in an apartment so I did laundry at the laundry mat yesterday....what a chore, tolday is vacuuming and dishes....lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I should be dusting, sweep and mopping and cleaning our bedroom...HE has way too many clothes!! LOL but I can't seem to get off the couch. ;)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I dont have any energy today feel very hot hot hot!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

wouldnt bd'ing 1-2 days before AF bring her on sooner if she was going to come?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I haven't went outside yet today. LOL Tj just went and got some lunch then really think I need a nap before our date tonight. hehe I so lazy today


----------



## reedsgirl1138

S_a_m_m_y said:


> wouldnt bd'ing 1-2 days before AF bring her on sooner if she was going to come?

I have heard it can but I am not really sure...it has never happened to me. :shrug:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Where are you going on your date tonight anywhere special?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Can ovarian cyst mess things up???


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh we are just going bowling with his brother and his gf. 

I have not had any experience with cyst so I am not sure...sorry


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

That sounds fun....I love bowling have been in a long time though....lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am not very good at it but its fun!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

do dollar store test give evap lines?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am not sure...I have never had one.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

well the test I took earlier is now darker??? I am not going to think much of it since it has been awhile...probably just and evap


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Post a new pic of it...to be honest I think it is still reliable. Just my opionion and another one of my friends on here got her BFP and it was darker hours after and she is now almost 5 months.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

okay my cell is not working so I used my digi camera


----------



## reedsgirl1138

taking a nap...laundry was hard work. chat with you soon:)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

this one is from this am woke up late so it was around 1045a
 



Attached Files:







july 20 009.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Kaede351

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Kaede351 said:
> 
> 
> Hope you just have a shy bean Sammy!!! This has to be ur month!!!
> 
> I was hoping to buy some OPKs this cycle, but money has been rediculously tight this month. Ah well.
> 
> Am properly tired, and fed up of being told what to do by my family :( can't wait to just move in lol.
> 
> XxX
> 
> Thanks I hope this is not only just my month but all of us BMB girls!
> 
> I know how you feel, it will be really nice to have your own space....currently waiting for settlement, are you moving this weekend?Click to expand...

Yes we are, we're moving in Saturday... hopefully...

DH and I are already renting, but my family seem to think that because they're helping us decorate the new house it's ok for them to tell me exactly what I can and can't do, when and how to do it :S I'm 21 not 1 lol. But I don't like to cause arguments... so I generally do what Im' told for the peace of it... which doesn't always end in a peaceful situation XD haha. My family are all very different form each other, and none of them agree with anything... and I'm generally in the middle of it all heh... Ah well, I LOVE our new house, so I'm jst excited to get moved in ^^

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

I DEF see a line on that one chick :D

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I sure hope its my month and not an evap...I am kinda crampy today well the last 2-3 days. AF is due tomorrow or thursday hope she stays away


----------



## Kaede351

Oh no, bedtime and it's thunder and lightening :( hate thunder!!! Glad Tay has decided to come to bed early :)

Ah well, nite nite girls ^^ :hugs:

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Good night Kae


----------



## labmommy

Coming on late tonight girls but MAN! did I miss five pages of posts or what?
Yeah Sammy, that's def a line! Come on out lil bean!

Is it normal to have ew but kinda goopy like not filmy cm 3 days after O? It's very slight but there...

Reeds, when are you O?

Finally, a day off tomorrow! Woo hoo! 
What I will look like tomorrow ---- :coffee:


----------



## AshleyNichole

AF got me yesterday, :lol:
Reeds~ I miss talkin to you too! I just dont frequent this site as much (gives me too much baby fever) :lol:


----------



## AshleyNichole

Sammy~The dollar store tests can give evaps, I would get negs and then hours later come back and theres that line like urs, and it was negative. But I hope it's still a :bfp: for you. Not trying to put you down or anything just giving you my experience :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

AshleyNichole said:


> Sammy~The dollar store tests can give evaps, I would get negs and then hours later come back and theres that line like urs, and it was negative. But I hope it's still a :bfp: for you. Not trying to put you down or anything just giving you my experience :)

No not at all, Thanks for your input. I guess only time will tell. Thanks Ashley


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

here are todays test, picture taken around 2 min....what do you think?

forgot to mention I ate ALOT of watermelon last night....ooops not really using my head!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0252.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 19









IMAG0254.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

OOOOMMMMGGGGG!!!!!!! Just took a Answer Pregnancy test and guess what faint but definately there!!!! I cant stop shaking! I am going to post the picture on sec.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sammy I see that line...faint but there. Get that pic posted chic!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

here they are much darker in RL OMGosh I have such shaky hand had to get a pic focused ...lol
 



Attached Files:







july 21 b 008.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 16









july 21 b 009.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 14









july 21 018.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

here it is outside of the Case....3MU cant believe it i hope this is a sticky one!
 



Attached Files:







july21 c 003.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sweet beans I see it!! I am so jealous and happy for you!! LOL Really just happy cause I am getting pregnant this month to!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

OMGosh you will be right behind me....I thought I was so out due to not getting a bfp at 12dpo, 14 who would have ever guessed? I just hope this one sticks


----------



## reedsgirl1138

It will bet your line will be darker in the morning espically if you let your wee get concentrated and stop drinking before bed!! LOL


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I am going to blame that watermelon for late bfp!....lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL thats too funny! I am gonna go to town and get some lunch. I am so happy for you girl you so deserve this!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Remember your going to be joining me in a little over two weeks! hope your date last night was awesome! Have a wonderful day! thanks for being there for me, it means alot!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

YOur welcomce!! Your always here for me as well...thats what friends do. :) Date night was good til I found pics in Tj's phone I wasn't too happy with but wasn't much I could do. I just don't get men sometimes. We just went and had mexican for lunch and I have plenty for dinner too but now I am wishing I would have gotten ice cream as well. LOL

Have you told dh yet?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

sent a pic to he cell phone I doubt he rarely reads his test messages but I also put a pic up on laptop background pic....lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thats cute. 

I have a almost positive OPK and I have been drinking tons today...lol. I will be bd tonight and I think we will use preseed. I really hope I O before the weekend...


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I am going out as soon as hubby gets home to get FRER I am sure I can get a good line on that. I have to pee so bad but havent since about 1230p


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

FX for early O Reeds and then one BFP in two weeks time!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow Sammy you still holding it for the FRER?


----------



## labmommy

Wow...I SEE THE FAINT line!!! Too cute, you are testing until you get a bold line huh? lol I am SO excited for you! Did OH know you were taking all these tests or will today be a suprise for him?
I'm watching the "I didn't know I was pregnant" show...Unbelievable!
Reeds, this is our month! It WILL happen!

OH doesn't understand that one needs to wait for implantation to occur...he wants to know if it worked. lmao So do I! I say... Just doesn't work that way... :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Men are so cute when they are trying to understand TTC


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

haha they think they know more than we do....lmao


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

took FRER posting pic now!


----------



## labmommy

........


----------



## Kaede351

OMG!!!!!!!! Congrats Sammy!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!!!

I'm jealous XD I bet Reeds gets her bfp this month too and I'll be the last one again haha. Typical 

Anyway, really happy for you!!! :hugs:

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Tested with 3MU with answer and now 5.5 hours later with FRER and this is what I got!
 



Attached Files:







JULY 21 FRER 014.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That is wonderful Sammy. Pretty line


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kaede351 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!! Congrats Sammy!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!!!
> 
> I'm jealous XD I bet Reeds gets her bfp this month too and I'll be the last one again haha. Typical
> 
> Anyway, really happy for you!!! :hugs:
> 
> XxX



Kae you will also get a BFP this month. I am counting on all my BMB girls to me bump buddies with me.:) We can do this girls...I know it


----------



## labmommy

Without a doubt, that is a pink line. Kick back your feet for a bit and breathe in the excitement!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sammy did you buy a 2pk bet that line is uber dark in the morning


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I am very happy I have FX for you Reeds, Labmommy, Kae I will be sticking around here for abit to see what happens and I have grown attached to you guys....lol dont really what to make new ttc buddies....you guys have been great!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

yes I did but I am going to wait a couple days maybe Sat I will take the other and make sure its getting darker or just for the heck of it....lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well Sammy you better not leave us!!


----------



## Kaede351

I didn't really like 1st tri when I was briefly visiting haha, was rather empty of all you guys heh. I really hope you ladies are right and we can all be bump buddies, but I have this feeling I will still be here when it baba makes an appearance haha... But yeah, I am rather fond of you ladies too lol

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

no not at all I will be here my whole pregnancy....lol praying for a sticky bean!


----------



## Kaede351

I will keep everything X'd for a sticky bean too... But I think I ought to not cross me legs. Like Reeds said... Too close to OV time!!!

Anyway, last day if work before the summer hols tomorrow. Need to get some sleep haha.

Love and :hugs: to all of you lovelies :D

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Good Night Kae talk to you soon!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good night Kae.

Tj and I just went on a walk..it was nice and it was sprinkling a bit. I am having pains in my ovaries and was gonna take my other opk for the day but my pee was clear so I knew it was not concentrated enough so I will take it before bed. I have my next class tomorrow so I will be buying some softcups while I am over in Cape tomorrw...the wal mart there sells them


----------



## billylid

Just wanted to say Congrats Sammy and I have my fingers crossed that its an easy, happy and healthy 9 months for you! :dust:


----------



## daisy74

*Hello,I have been a member here for alittle bit now and like to read alot (LOL ABOUT TTC)
I have 2 daughters and have been trying for #3 for along time,I am 8 dpo and have had some waves of hottness and also had brownish discharge on my underwear this am (Sorry if TMI) I went from trying every month to having DH pull out and I really have a feeling we may have did it this month,The only thing I did different was I started using pre seed last month but I havent been tempting every am but was curious this am and it was 98.7 so we will see what tomarrow brings,Also have had a few dizzy spells which scares me because I have had tubal pregnancies (((((((Baby dust to all))))))) *


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HI daisy! welcome to ur group. Hope you stay with us we love newbies. Good luck and hope you get a BFP soon


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

baby dust to you daisey! Hope this is your month.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Reeds hun why are you sad?


----------



## daisy74

reedsgirl1138 said:


> HI daisy! welcome to ur group. Hope you stay with us we love newbies. Good luck and hope you get a BFP soon

Thanks so much!!!!! I am so excited but nervous as well,I also feel so blahhhh which isnt like me.I recently (2) months ago went to the doctor and he said if I lost 20lbs I would probably get pregnant,Well I lost 27 and still losing I hope and pray this is my month my bday is 8/5 and I will be 36 so feel my clock is tick tick ticking away :nope:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good night ladies...I am off to bed. Have to be up at 4am yuck. :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

sweet dreams Reeds talk to you tomorrow


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey there ladies...

Sammy just having a sad moment. Feeling a little overwhelmed with the thought of seeing a FS if no BFP this month...I really want to be pregnant. lol just one of those days...


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

aw hun its okay to have those days every now and then....FS might be able to helpp you get preggers quick....chin up you know you can do it this month I Have Faith, and will be praying for your BFP


----------



## labmommy

Hi Faith! Welcome to the group! Best of luck to you!

Reeds, we all have 'a day' when its nothing but big sighs. Keep hopes up, each month is a new month and once the FS comes in...it might be THE month! (Though I hope that this will be it for you and you can rejoice in a phone call cancelling the fs appt).


----------



## AshleyNichole

CONGRATS SAMMY!!! H&H 9 MONTHS!!!


I am changing the thread to AUGUST :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

thanks ashley.....how are we all doing this am took digi and it said pregnant....wooohooo!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Okay girls here are my opks...top 2 are yesterday and bottom is today. I really think today would have been positive if my wee wouldn't have been diluated..r do you guys think it is? I have ewcm today and lower back pain with achey overies. And my temp went up today. I am so confused...


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

the last test is definatley :bfp: time to get :sex:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Reeds are you taking prenatals already


----------



## reedsgirl1138

BUt what about the temp rise already??


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes Sammy I take a prenatal, 81mg of baby asprin and 500 mg of B6


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

doesnt your temp rise at o? I havent temped before so I am not really sure


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

what about your Omega3+DHA?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I think its suppose to rise that day or so after..


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I'd say get "busy" you definately have the green light....pass go and collect whatever you can get....lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well I put that test as positive in FF and it says I should O between today and cd 15. So we will see what kind of temp shift I get over the next 3 days...

As far as Omega3 and DHA my prenatal has them in it. I just looked. LOL


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

thats good. I got pregger the first time trying only once. I have a really good feeling you will be joining me very shortly! Comon BFP!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

is this your first month temping?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well I started temping last month. So I guess this is my second cycle but last month I didn't O after the early mc. I know my body pretty well at this point and I have all the O sign right now. Gosh I want to get a BFP and be bump buddies with you and our BMB girls


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

you will follow your body and :sex: :spermy: will take care of the rest!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh he is so giving it up but we have bd everyday but one since cd 5. LOL


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

thats good...dont stop....lol better to make sure you have all your bases covered!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Gonna go nap now...will have a late night as Tj doesn't get home itl 10:30 so have to be ready to bd!! :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

have fun...lots of fun and try to be relaxed dont just go through the motions! Have a great evening Reeds talk to you soon...keep in mind this is your month you can do it!


----------



## AshleyNichole

whew u girlies talk alot hahaha!! keep this thread busy!


How are you feeling sammy? what did your DH say when you told him or did he read the text? Did you post on the computer screen lol...

I feel lousy today stupid AF...I have been dizzy and headache...trying to make some chicken cacciatore right now in the crock pot and hopefully when I eat I will feel better...Ok enough ranting for me haha


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HI Ashley we are on at the same time luv!! How the heck are ya?


----------



## AshleyNichole

I see!!! Doin good besides the wicked headache I have right now, and how about you babe!?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh so freaking confused...LOL. My temp went up a bit but since I am new to temping I am not sure if its enought to expect FF to crosshairs in and I am pretty sure O day is today. I have ewcm, backache and my ovaries are achey. My opks I think would be positive if I didn't drink so darn much from the heat. LOL


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

hey ashley~ I am doing fine, crampy and a bit nauseous today oh and very very hot!. My DH actually read his text message for once....lol and he is a worry wart so he isnt comfortable with the whole pregnancy until out of First Tri....silly men.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Darn I missed her....Ash where did you go.....lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know Sammy she is in and out!! LOL


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well its back to making dinner for the DH


----------



## reedsgirl1138

What?? HE should be cooking for you momma. LOL


----------



## Kaede351

Hi girls :D just dropping in to say hi before I go to sleep. Was at the new house decorating until 7.30pm after a day at work do am properly tired. I think what with moving and decorating and everything else we won't be getting to bd around my ov time :( So looks like Im out for another month. 

I've been feeling today like I will never know what it's like to be a mam :( I want it so bad that I've gone past the point of being able to imagine it... I think im now at the point where I feel like I'm never meant to be a mam. I think I'm feeling sorry for myself because my coworker has now buggered off on her maternity leave so we all had to do the whole sorry you're leaving thing lol. Reminded me it would have been me after the summer hols who was on maternity leave. Ah well, I'll survive lol.

Am I the only one here who doesn't have any children yet? Or is this your first Sammy?

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae luv your gonna get that baby soon. Once you get all settled in that new house in a few weeks time BAM its a BFP!!:)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

this is my second


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, it would be nice to be able to fill our other 2 bedrooms with children rather than junk!

Like I said, I think I'm just having a bad day cuz if work lol. Plus im so stupidly tired I can't sleep. I'm sure I'll feel a million times better tomorrow. No more work now for 6 weeks, so I can have an extra hour or 2 in bed before I start doing more packing of boxes haha.

Thanks tho Reeds, u always cheer me up 

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Lol... So am I the only first timer here? :o

Is it wierd that the only thing that bothers me about having a baby is if my waters broke in public? Lol. The whole birthing/labour part really doesn't phase me XD

Anyway, I have to at least try and sleep. Loves to u Reeds and Sammy :hugs:

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

My water broke but it was a small leak not a full fledge wave....lol. would have prefered it to break full rather continuely leaking throughout my 24 hours of labor I think that was more embarassing haveing to constantly call my nurse in to change the bed pad several times....lmao.......Its not that bad Kae its one of the things you laugh at later


----------



## Kaede351

Lol, I know it probably is haha. But that is the only thing that is bothering me lmao. The pain and everything else is nothing compared to how much I want a baba XD

Sigh... 8am and it's the start to a loooooong day of packing haha. Might go back to sleep for an hour XD 9am is still fairly early lol. Nite nite for now ^^

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lol Kae ur too funny...had to chuckle as I pictured ur watering breaking in public!! :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

How are you doing this am Reeds?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Excited cause my temp did dip as it should have. so i believe today is O day...and temp should start climbing!! now if I can just get Tj to bd 2 more nights. lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

hahaha thats great sorry, read on the run, I am so not feeling well today afraid to eat anything. your 2ww is going to drive me nuts cant wait for it to be over already...lol Com'on BFP!


----------



## charlene09

Sammmmmyyyy! your pregnant :O congratulations!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Yep still speechless!!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

goto the doctors on Tuesday to do a urine and bloods excited and nervous at the same time!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

my line is getting darker....baby bean please stick around for nine months....amen!
 



Attached Files:







july23 005.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yeah for the darker line!! ANd yeah for the lighter line on my opk!!:)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

So are you going to test early or wait until AF is due?


----------



## Kaede351

Hi girls :D

I said we wouldn't be bd'ing during o time... I was wrong!!! Haha. I had a temp dip today and the first green brick day starts tomorrow... So hopefully we WILL catch this eggy!!! (if I ovulate... I'm a bit worried that i dont ov regularly, only now and again ... :()

Anyway, one good thing about moving is that cuz everything is packed I don't have to cook tonight lol. We're gona have take away. (breaking my diet before I even start >.<) once we move we are only gona try to have take away about once a month XD

Right, well enough rambling from me, suppose I'd better get cleaned up and walk down to get dinner lol. Talk to you all later :) :hugs: 

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I know its still aways away...lol but I am excited for you to POAS


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Haha Sammy depending on what my temps do cause now I know that I O and possibly caught the eggy I am gonna wrry a bit about my progestrone levels....but if I read Kae's post correctly her and I are Ov at the same time!! HAHA We can be test buddies!! YA FX we both caught the eggy!!


----------



## charlene09

fingers crossed you both caught them likkle chucky eggs :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

A pic of my Hayley and our new puppy...we haven't name him yet. LOL


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, I finally got my free preg tests I ordered about 2 months ago, so as long as I'm good and I wait for the right time to test I won't need to buy any this month haha.

Anyway, nightgirls. I think this might be the last night I can get on for a little while cuz we are moving tomorrow, but I willie back asap!!!

Hope youhave your fp by time I get back Reeds!!! :D

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Omg!!!! Your puppy is precious Reeds ^^ I always wanted a tiny dog, but Tay wanted a "proper" dog rather than a "Girly" dog heh. I wanted a Yorkshire terrier, but I wouldn't change Roxy for anything now :)

And I should ov anywhen between tomorrow and cd22 I think (cd17 today... cd18 in the morning)

Anyway, nanight. Loves to you all and hope to be back soon :)

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOve you Kae and gonna miss you!! I hope you come back with a BFP!!:) 

We have 5 dogs now...2 poodles, 2 mutts we adopted and a beagle LOL


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Reeds adorable daughter, and cute puppy


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I think I misread my opks and this one is my darkest...I am so confused I just want to O and be done. I am tired of sex. LOL


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

looks dark but hard to say due to old opk's fading just kep bding until it starts fading


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I think I may have to take my chances and skip tonight. I am exhausted and just not in the mood. We did bd last night and maybe can shoot for on the morning before work?? Idk what to do...I wish I wouldn't have been so freaking horny all week now. LOL (tmi sorry)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

haha your too funny remember you doing anything to get that bfp....might just have to go through the motions tonight


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL. I just looked and we did bd from cd 5..we missed cd11 and that was it!! OMG I think I have sperm coming out my ears!! LOL


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

hahaha thats so funny! I am sure you got it now its up to the :spermy: and the egg! tick tick tick counting down to your bfp! Bring on the 2ww!


----------



## AshleyNichole

sorry girlies i get on and off like reeds said i try not to lurk too much coz makes me want another baby :lol: SILLY I KNOW...You all are bad influences to me LMFAO JKJKJK :rofl:

Sammy~I hope you feel better, and men are silly. :lol: But I totally understand him about the whole first tri thing....being preggo is scary (well for me at least with all my losses :cry: )


----------



## AshleyNichole

omg reeds ur pup is soooo damn cute and ur daughter is adorable! damn u have alot of dogs hahaha!

Kae~ I hope u catch that eggy,where did u get free preggo tests?
Reeds~ I hope you catch that eggy too :)
Sammy~those are fabulous lines hun!!!


AFM~I am still waiting for the biotch to leave so I can jump back on the horse hahaha! OFC not TTC...But always feels good to get some :sex: every now and then hahaha :rofl:


----------



## AshleyNichole

reedsgirl1138 said:


> LOL. I just looked and we did bd from cd 5..we missed cd11 and that was it!! OMG I think I have sperm coming out my ears!! LOL

I thought I smelled :spermy: comin from you! :rofl: JKJKJJK! you seriously had me :rofl: hahaha! 

Anyways babe onto seriousness do you have issues with ur progesterone? I do and I have prog. suppositories and the F/S told me to start those when I ovulate to make sure I have enough prog. in my system incase I would get a :bfp: basically getting a jumpstart....KWIM?:flower:


----------



## AshleyNichole

ok I am now caught up to this thread but nobody is on so I am off for awhile :)


Supposed to be 110 degrees here today,I think I might die. :shock:


----------



## AshleyNichole

reeds ur online!!! :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

sammy how old is ur other kid? boy or girl? :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hello!! I know i stinky!! haha but got the bd done last night!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

ohhh thats good, i hope u caught that eggy seems like u have had enough :sex: to cover ur grounds lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am on my phone..so slow. at work. lol

yes I think I have a issue with progestrone...I cant get a doc to prescribe to me so I am gonna buy some cream and probably be testing early in hopes of catching in time to save this bean...if I caught it. LOL. we have been busy busy. haha my temp did rise toda to 97.03 but didnt get to put it into FF yet...overdslept for work was sssooooo tried!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

why wont the doc give you it? I ordered cream I wish u were closer id sell you it coz I never used it :( Now I have the supp. so I would just do those. if i were to get preggo. awww yea i am still not fam. with the whole temping thing i have never done it :lol:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

ash are you on the east coast? I live in PA 110 here today,well the heat index. Well my son is ten months old


----------



## AshleyNichole

ohhh so still a baby! whew mom u go!!! hahaha!
yeah I am in MD actually not far from you :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Good morning Lovlies! I hope you are doing well today! AFM I am going to my sister in law's 30th and then church tonight so I wont be on to much today but just wanted to say hello.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ugh I had another temp dip this morning...guess my body is playing games this month but no O yet.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Reeds are you getting lines on OPK's still?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

NO lines anymore but now that the test are dried and a few days old I am even doubting I had a positive on...here they are


----------



## billylid

Reeds, you cant trust the tests once they are a couple of hours old even. So if you got a postive, dont be doubting it a few days later because the tests have faded.


----------



## AshleyNichole

this thread has died down lol i was hopin to come and have to catch up as always hahaha! im tryin to plan another beach trip to VA BEACH for DH and I without DS....I have never had a night away without my lil guy...and he will be 3 in december. this momma needs a break :lol:

omg i love this video/song anyone know it? BEAUTIFUL for a cheating man :)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOKI_tIBWVI&feature=avmsc2


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

the test fourth from the bottom looks like it was the darkest. or the one sixth from the bottom. I am sure your in the 2ww now, praying for a bfp real soon


----------



## reedsgirl1138

It seems like this thread speeds up and then slows doown. LOL. depends on where we are in our cycles. 

Asfm we have not bd in the past 2 night so I dn't think I will get a BFP this month. ACtually all we have dne is argue. OH the joy. :( And today is our 2 year wedding anniversy


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I'm sure you O'd already how have your temps been?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Temp up this am. I am almost 99% sure its been 3 days since I have had a positive opk. ANd more O pains last night and all my cm is dried up today.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

hmmm, how was cm three days ago?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well the last time we did bd it was ewcm...and I used the baking soda that helped.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I am sure you will have a BFP really soon, counting down the days! I'll be praying for you.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Sammy...its weird I am sure O is past now but I still feel "wet" down there but there is no cm when I wipe. So I can't really tell what it is. I am off to bed and hope for a temp being up still in the morning and maybe I will get crosshairs on FF:)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

just to give you some reassurance I felt dry every now and then and then the cm came full force not every day but it comes and goes...its got a mind of its own...lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

have a great night Reeds, I'm going to the Dr.'s tomorrow so nervous but excited too I guess it will confirm everything and make this pregnancy REAL. Will post and let you all know how it goes will talk to all you lovely ladies real soon Nighty Nite.


----------



## Kaede351

Hi girls, just at my aunty's so thought I'd say hi :D

Still no O as far as I know... but I haven't been able to use FF cuz of lack of internet. We get the net in on 10th August :)

Anyway, just dropped in to say hi :)

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Happy Anniversary Reeds. :) Isn't is lovely to argue? We argue all the time too....MEN ughh


----------



## AshleyNichole

Hey Kae how ya doin babe?! Can't wait til u get back on board....nobody really talks to me here nemore.. :lol: Seems like Reeds/Sammy are it on this thread now :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

seems we have new people on the thread and then they disappear. Kae, hope your move is foing well, and yeah for the net on the 10th.

Ash I'll talk to you....I hope you never feel left out we love our BMB Girls!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ahley I am so sorry if you feel left out hun. I try to talk to you when you comment back and keep the flow going. :) Your our head BMB girl!

Kae how is life adjusting to the new place? Is the family still trying to decorate it for you?


Sammy good luck at the doc today!!:)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

thanks still have about two hours til apointment


----------



## AshleyNichole

Reeds ur online :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

what does bmb mean again? :lol:
I wanna add founder of BMB to my siggy hehehe!
although i kno charlene made it up i started this whole looooooooooooonggggggg awesome thread :lol: :rofl:


----------



## AshleyNichole

:lol: Sandi I always catch u online but you never respond until im gone...


----------



## AshleyNichole

i figured out what bmb means :lol: nobody is on so im off again...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Ashley I hadn't been on for a while so I am not sure why it was showing I was...sorry luv. And you are the founder of our BMB(Baby Making Buddies)!! We luv you!! 

Sammy how was the appt?

Asfm still another day of no speaking to dh. Temp still up a bit so hope FF puts in a O for me soon. I don't know what the deal is but I have a feeling when all my BMB girls big fat and preggo I will just still be fat! LOL


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

believe it or not they didnt do a urine hpt just took bloods and told me to call after 1pm on wed.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

awww reeds your gonna get your bfp this month....keep the faith hun


----------



## reedsgirl1138

woohoo FF finallyv decided that I did O on cd 14. not sure why it 5 days but i am happy it did! temp was crazy high today woke up actually sweating! ugh


----------



## AshleyNichole

so how does all this temping work?


thats weird it said u were online reeds :lol:

Sammy~can't wait to hear ur blood results :) How are u feeling? 

ASFM~OMG :shock: I had a dream I was pregnant last night what am I DREAMING coz...no...we prevent it :lol: i know the pull out method isn't 100% but its close to it :lol: :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I think sometimes Ashley it shows me on cause I have it bookmarked in my phone. I do have a friend that just got a BFP with the pullout method...her doc told her precum has more swimmers than the actual sperm cause it more of a lubercative fluid. idk. 

Well as far as temps...I take my temp everymorning at the same time and put it into fertlilty friend and it does all the owrk for you. kinda easy :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Reeds- yeah for O'ing having high temps. I was extremely hot during my 2ww that is one of the things I noticed and a bit more stinky too....lol FX for your BFP really soon.


Oh man I have alot of cramping today....but no spotting. Feeling like a wreck today. Cant wait to call for my results does anyone know the difference between the two different blood test they do I know there is a qualitative and quantitative they are only doing one I think it was the quantitative or the other either way I will be calling doctors at 1pm today.


----------



## AshleyNichole

ack dont tell me that about the precum :lol:

So when its high or low or what does it mean u could poss. be pregnant?


----------



## AshleyNichole

the qualitative will say yes or no your pregnant
the quantitative will measure the amt. of HCG in your blood...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hey sammy i am not sure what the difference is...sorry.:( I am sure all is well. 
I have been very crampy for the past week. gonna get me some otc progestrone cream this weekend. and praying hard this is our month!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Thanks Ash & Reeds, he said that the blood test is so sensitive even as early as the day after conception so I hope it was the quantitative, if i ask would he give me the hcg levels


----------



## AshleyNichole

reeds u can otc progesterone cream? I tried and here I couldn't I ordered it offline.

Sammy~yes when you call ask what your hcg levels are....but they can only give those to you if they did the quantitative. when are you calling? can't wait to hear ur results, i am sure all is well!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Thanks Ash I will be calling around 1pm


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

why heck I am going to call them now....lol lets see if there in.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

go figure called and they are closed... they don't open until 130p today so I guess I have to wait....for the heck of it I took my last FRER wont be needing it anytime soon, POAS dont get old...lol
 



Attached Files:







July 28 039.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## reedsgirl1138

And your line is still pretty!!:)

Ashely I found it at GNC even on line.


----------



## AshleyNichole

ohhh wow reeds i didnt even look there...

those lines r nice sammy! so did u call its 2pm now ;)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

still getting doctors office answering service, left a message and they said they would have them call me back....I hate waiting.


----------



## AshleyNichole

geez.....how long is their lunch?
i hate when u leave a message coz they NEVER call right back its always a day or so later...


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

lets just say I will be calling every hour...lol :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey girls I can't stay on long my daughter is dying to use the internet. 

Ash whats new girl?

Sammy still now news I guess


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

nope just waiting for either a call from them or for 3pm to give them another call..lol


----------



## AshleyNichole

hey nothin much just here, Just got my lil man down for a nap...


----------



## AshleyNichole

im sooooo bored ackkk..


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well its time to clean house, ttyl BMB girls! I will post once I get my results if I ever get them....lol


----------



## AshleyNichole

alright have fun, i already cleaned so NOT fun! ttyl!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well I was back but my girls are off cleaning. :( LOL

I am gonna take a nap and hope to have some good news when I get back.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Finally got the results not a beta number test but they confirmed I am pregnant I was hoping to find out what my hcg levels are but I guess they will figure that out when I see the OB


----------



## AshleyNichole

I kinda had a feeling they did just the test to confirm pregnancy.
when is ur first OB?

What is everyone making for dinner?! I cant wait to eat im so flippin hungry lol!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well we knew you was pregnant. LOL DId you tell them that?

Ashley we had taco bell as I was lazy tonight. LOL 

Asfm I am already dying to poas. LOL I know there is no way possible to a positive yet...but a girl can hope. I will probably test this weekend if my temps stay up if not I probably won't waste the time of get my hopes up. I have no symptoms at all really. Crampy on and off all week and my bbs are usually sore after O but so far just a little tender but I have been stressed all week with Tj and I bickering...but FX I am trying to be positive. 

I sure hope Kae is getting on well and getting settled into her new place. Tj and I have been talking about getting a new house just don't know that we want the hassle of putting ours on the market. Just really would love this 5 bdroom place on that lake we found but it is losing land we have 10 acres now and the other place only has 1. So I am not sure it will happen. oh well:)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I know I was kinda bummed when he just said your pregnant I should have just asked for a beta blood test....Oh well I am going to call my OB tomorrow morning and see when he will get me in. I do have a ultrasound scheduled for the end of August to make sure ovarian cysts are gone, its a two month follow up from the last one.


----------



## AshleyNichole

Yeah reeds I did but they told me it had to be prescribed.
yummmm taco bell!!!
r u and dh better now?
wow 10 acres whew!!!! but lakefront is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i hope kae it well also!

have u found urself talking like the UK GIRLS :lol:
they have different lingo than us...i see u said i hope kae is getting on well :lol:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL Ashley I did and didn't even realize it. I think I must only do it on here and I think there are more UK girls on here that from the US. 

Tj and I are doing better. Still a little tense but working through it. WEll off to work ladies have a good day. :)


----------



## babe<3

AshleyNichole said:


> Who is with me?!?

I will be right around you (AF now due Aug 25th) :dust:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome Babe!! HOpe AF stays away and you get a BFP!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

Welcome babe and gl! Hope you get ur :bfp: keep us posted!

Reeds~ I know isn't that funny :lol: it is mostly UK girlies. ;)

About to storm here so im off


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Hello Ladies getting ready to call OB and see if I can get in soon. How are we all doing today? Welcome Babe <3 hope you get your bfp this month


----------



## reedsgirl1138

well what the doc say yet?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

nothing yet he's out till wed....go figure


----------



## AshleyNichole

ohhh man that stinks.... :(


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

so he can call anytime but probably not sooner than wed or thur


----------



## Nightnurse

I'll be NOT expecting AF on the 20th


----------



## reedsgirl1138

S_a_m_m_y said:


> nothing yet he's out till wed....go figure


:wacko:WEDNESDAY??? So not fair!!


Ashley I love the new avatar pic!!:thumbup:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Reeds just posted a message on your profile, I dont know how to add it to my siggy


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello Nightnurse!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MMM Me either have you started one? I can find it if you did


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

its call Sammys pregnancy Journal


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

let me go see if I can find it....lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

my journal is now on the first page of the pregnancy journal under pregnancy forum


----------



## babe<3

sister came to visit and told me she is pregnant again (she has a 20mo old)...I wasn't even happy for her...i said oh, congrats.

I feel like a bad person but it was bad timing since I really thought I was in this month and if I had gotten pregnant they would be weeks apart. I am so upset.


----------



## AshleyNichole

reedsgirl1138 said:


> S_a_m_m_y said:
> 
> 
> nothing yet he's out till wed....go figure
> 
> 
> :wacko:WEDNESDAY??? So not fair!!
> 
> 
> Ashley I love the new avatar pic!!:thumbup:Click to expand...



that's my fat ol` self :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

babe<3 said:


> sister came to visit and told me she is pregnant again (she has a 20mo old)...I wasn't even happy for her...i said oh, congrats.
> 
> I feel like a bad person but it was bad timing since I really thought I was in this month and if I had gotten pregnant they would be weeks apart. I am so upset.

OH huni I know exactly how you feel. Its not my sister but my dh's cousins wife. They just got back together after a 5 month breakup and then she sent me a tex on the 4th of july of a digi test with the words pregnant....I said congrats but my heart just broke and I was so angry for a few days. Its hard to get past when we don't understand how someone who can barely handle what they have gets more...sometimes life is so unfair. :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

AshleyNichole said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S_a_m_m_y said:
> 
> 
> nothing yet he's out till wed....go figure
> 
> 
> :wacko:WEDNESDAY??? So not fair!!
> 
> 
> Ashley I love the new avatar pic!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that's my fat ol` self :rofl:Click to expand...



Ashley your so NOT fat!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well as for me temp did go up today but I almost bet that tomorrow it goes down. PMS sypmtoms have kicked in full swing so I am sure the witch is on her way. :(


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

keep your chin up reeds I was becoming doubtful and thought af was on her way and ended up with bfp


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Girls guess I was still asleep when I put my temp in this morning. Its actually went down:) I am praying it was a implantation dip. Af is due on the 6th I believe but I have had PMS symptoms all day and a killer back ache the past few days at work...its like I am not use to being on my feet all day and I have been doing this job for 3 years. 

How are all my BMB girls tonight?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

just spent six hour in the er eas diagnosed with uti obarian cysts and threatened misscarriage did and ultrasound saw the sac but nothing on it they said it might be to soon to see something


----------



## AshleyNichole

reedsgirl1138 said:


> AshleyNichole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S_a_m_m_y said:
> 
> 
> nothing yet he's out till wed....go figure
> 
> 
> :wacko:WEDNESDAY??? So not fair!!
> 
> 
> Ashley I love the new avatar pic!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that's my fat ol` self :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ashley your so NOT fat!!Click to expand...



haha why do u think its a far away tiny pic haha :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

S_a_m_m_y said:


> just spent six hour in the er eas diagnosed with uti obarian cysts and threatened misscarriage did and ultrasound saw the sac but nothing on it they said it might be to soon to see something



Why did you go to the E.R. were you having pain?
Why did they diagnose you with threatened miscarriage? Uhh they did that to me E.V.E.R.Y. T.I.M.E. I went to the E.R. when I was pregnant. I think you are still early so not seeing anything is Ok...they say at about 6 weeks is when the fetal pole shows up...did they do a BETA HCG? 
:hugs:


----------



## AshleyNichole

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Girls guess I was still asleep when I put my temp in this morning. Its actually went down:) I am praying it was a implantation dip. Af is due on the 6th I believe but I have had PMS symptoms all day and a killer back ache the past few days at work...its like I am not use to being on my feet all day and I have been doing this job for 3 years.
> 
> How are all my BMB girls tonight?




OHHH SOUNDS GOOD REEDS!!!!:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I hope so. temp up this morning. and i have killer heartburn it actually woke me up...geez i hope this is it but still scared to hope...


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

AshleyNichole said:


> S_a_m_m_y said:
> 
> 
> just spent six hour in the er eas diagnosed with uti obarian cysts and threatened misscarriage did and ultrasound saw the sac but nothing on it they said it might be to soon to see something
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you go to the E.R. were you having pain?
> Why did they diagnose you with threatened miscarriage? Uhh they did that to me E.V.E.R.Y. T.I.M.E. I went to the E.R. when I was pregnant. I think you are still early so not seeing anything is Ok...they say at about 6 weeks is when the fetal pole shows up...did they do a BETA HCG?
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I was having some severe cramping for the last 2-3 days and started having some brownish pink discharge with cramping and back pain. yes but they didnt give my my levels I dont know if they had the results before I left. I have to get another beta hcg on monday


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

just had some more wetness and checked and brownish pink discharge with one little blood clot size of a grain of rice....starting to feel doubtful and heart broken thinking this could be the end :cry:


----------



## AshleyNichole

they should have given u the blood results before u left, they always did me coz i asked for them. im sooooo sorry hun about the bleeding try to stay strong...its just brownish/pinkish and not bright red...so i have hope for u! :hugs:


----------



## AshleyNichole

sounds good still reeds, i still dont get the temp thing is it supp2 stay high when preg? drop what?


:rofl: DH and I just had :sex: and it was from behind and I went to jump off <~~hahaha
and i looked down and the condom is hanging out of my vajajay LOVELY :rofl: TMI sorry but we laughed about it...he was like hold on hold on and pulled it out hahaha, i had a penis for a few secs :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

S_a_m_m_y said:


> just spent six hour in the er eas diagnosed with uti obarian cysts and threatened misscarriage did and ultrasound saw the sac but nothing on it they said it might be to soon to see something



Oh my gosh Sammy I just seen this. Hang in there sweetie? The cyst is back? OH my goodness. Lots of prayers your way


----------



## reedsgirl1138

AshleyNichole said:


> sounds good still reeds, i still dont get the temp thing is it supp2 stay high when preg? drop what?
> 
> 
> Hey Ashley yep thats it.. my temp should stay up if I am preggo. If it starts to drop more than likely AF is on her way.
> 
> 
> :rofl: DH and I just had :sex: and it was from behind and I went to jump off <~~hahaha
> and i looked down and the condom is hanging out of my vajajay LOVELY :rofl: TMI sorry but we laughed about it...he was like hold on hold on and pulled it out hahaha, i had a penis for a few secs :rofl:


:yipee: :rofl::rofl:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

thanks Reeds, I think I am going to go take a nap, thanks for all the prayers. I really need it.


----------



## AshleyNichole

I always have cysts when I am pregnant too,for some reason. they say its usually caused from the ovary that released the egg


----------



## AshleyNichole

:rofl: reeds HILARIOUS eh....but im sure nothin got in there... i hope not neway...since im in o time


----------



## AshleyNichole

after we had sex i wiped and saw clear stretchy CM , idk if that was just from havin :sex: or what....could it be?


----------



## AshleyNichole

so reeds ur temp is still up!? :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

they said theres nothing to really worry about the cysts they will just watch its size


----------



## AshleyNichole

yeah they will usually rupture, mine did anyway when i was pregnant.


how is the spotting babe?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

havent checked since earlier....I ordered myself to bed rest until I see OBGYN on monday


----------



## AshleyNichole

well keep us posted!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

YOu ladies are moving fast today


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep Ashley my temp went back up today. !! YAY!! It should stay up if I am pregnant. 8dpo today and I woke up this morning with killer heartburn and I had to pee 3 times last night

Sammy stay in that bed girl til you get to see your doc


----------



## AshleyNichole

its me whos movin the thread fast reeds :rofl:


----------



## AshleyNichole

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin:


For you REEDS! I think there is a :baby: in the belly! :)

has ur temp stayed up like that before?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

This is only my second month of tracking my temps but last month I don't think I even Ov but FF said I did and only gave me a 8 day lp. So I am already past that today. :) Af is due on 8/6. I was gonna test this morning but had to pee too much last night.


----------



## AshleyNichole

Awesome,what tests do u have? IC's?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am gonna test in the morning. I have 5 ic. and 1 frer that I will save. I am afraid to get my hopes up. I am really tired today and ready for a nap. LOL. My bbs are tender when I take off my bra but feel okay once its off...


----------



## AshleyNichole

ohhh REEDS, sounds really really promising...


I posted another thread in the TTC forum but when I go to my statistics I don't see it there :cry: wtf! Asking for advice about the getting pregnant and condom falling off thing..


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I will look for it and post to see if we can find it. :) Why you sad?


----------



## AshleyNichole

I found it!!! 
:lol:

I miss my hubby hes a work, such a big :baby: :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mine is at work as well. Guess he has decided to stay here with you!!:: WOOOHOOOO


----------



## AshleyNichole

idk if the condom fell off during :sex: or when i jumped off :lol:

but i dont think any got inside because the condom opening was facing the floor but nothing poured out when it was hanging there

so weird, this has never happened before.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL now your bored. HAHA I would say either way there is a chance of some getting in there.


----------



## AshleyNichole

yeap i am,ds is napping. so im just chillen.
dh came for lunch n thats when that happened :lol:
he was like now u got me tired bahahaha


----------



## AshleyNichole

yeah n dh must have super sperm or i must be super fertile coz i always get knocked up....idk i guess i am just scared since im such HIGH HIGH risk...


----------



## Shey

hey ladies i was wondering what does bmb mean?


----------



## AshleyNichole

i been having some sharp pains on my left side today which makes me think more great i guess im o'ing or gearing up for it...


----------



## AshleyNichole

shey its a secret its our lil clique hahaha :rofl:


JK~baby making buddies


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Shey said:


> hey ladies i was wondering what does bmb mean?

Baby Making Buddies


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Ashsley you should change our thread name to the BMB Girls thread. LOL

I know your high high risk huni but all will work out this time if you do get pregnant this time. I know it


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL Ashley your too funny!!


----------



## Shey

oh haha i get it lol!

Reed how are you doing?

have you girls ever experienced bleeding a week after AF?


----------



## AshleyNichole

yeah its just really scary, i have everything on hand i need tho if i do


baby asprin
progesterone
lovenox injections


but the f/s said to try 2 plan pregnancy so i can get a jump start on the injections and prog you know....to prevent m/c again...


----------



## AshleyNichole

ill change when the majority of the girls are back on so they dont lose us like kae did that one time :lol:


----------



## AshleyNichole

Shey said:


> oh haha i get it lol!
> 
> Reed how are you doing?
> 
> have you girls ever experienced bleeding a week after AF?



So wait, you had af for your 5-7 days and it stopped. then 7 days later started to bleed bright red again?


----------



## Shey

I had AF on the 19th and the bleeding stopped on the 23rd the day my bf and i dtd and then on the 29th i started bleeding brownish red blood and its starting to get lighter today.


----------



## AshleyNichole

weird, we started our af the same day! hehe! but it could just be from dtd i kno when i do it sometimes after af it brings her back a little


----------



## Shey

that has never happened to me before. so idk why it would do that now


----------



## AshleyNichole

not sure.... :shrug: sorry.


----------



## AshleyNichole

reeeddss where r u?!!?!?


----------



## AshleyNichole

ill b getting off soon need to charge the battery.


----------



## Shey

Idk where she went


----------



## Shey

aww ok! i have my laptop charging while im using it. lol!


----------



## AshleyNichole

i usually do to but im lazy n dont wanna go downstairs to get the charger haha,plus the comp is hot needs a break lol


----------



## AshleyNichole

so ill talk to u girls later


since REEDS disappeared :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

AshleyNichole said:


> ill change when the majority of the girls are back on so they dont lose us like kae did that one time :lol:

Good call. Told you I was sleepy. LOL


----------



## AshleyNichole

there u are slow poke hahaha, im signin off for awhile. prob be back tomorrow or monday ;)


----------



## Shey

oh ok ashley! have a wonderful day


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Have a awesome weekend!! I am slow today. I so so sleepy. LOL

Shey was the sex rough?


----------



## Shey

Not at first it wasnt but towards the end it was


----------



## AshleyNichole

hey reeds u here babe?!


----------



## charlene09

How is everyone getting on?


----------



## Kaede351

Quick update girls. Still no ov, will update again when I can. 

Hope you are all good, no time to read the pages I missed, will catch up soon. Net beong put in on 10th august.

Love u girls 

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

AFternoon lovelies...won't be back on tonight. WIll catch up tomorrow. :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

reeds are you testing tomorrow? FX for BFP!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Sammy I did test and I think I have line eye. I posted it in my journal. Here is the link

https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-a...-moved-lttc-after-fs-referal-7-9-10-a-71.html

Someone I think maybe you...had told me about the light trick. I held it over the lamp and I defiantely see something. BUt I have super bad backache today and woke up to a bit lower temp(but didn't sleep good) but bbs are sore again. Weren't yesterday so really it could go either way over the next few days.


----------



## Kaede351

I can see a line on that one Reeds :D I hope this is it for you ^^

I'm really upset I haven't O'd... after last cycle I thought maybe I was gona start ovulating every month, but apparently not :( If I get AF and still haven't ovulated then I'm going to definately make an appointment with the doctor. I know I've said it a hundred times before, but this is getting beyond a joke now :( I'm going to join Slimming World this Wednesday, so maybe when I lose some wiehgt everything will work normally again? :(

Apart from that the move has gone well. We still have the main bedroom, small spare room and the bathroom to decorate, but the living room and kitchen look lovely and the middle spare room is done so we are sleeping in there atm. I'm really really happy in this house :) I can just let Roxy out the back door and not worry about her running away cuz we actually have a gate and a wall!!! And I have my own cooker lol... first time for everything  Im' getting a new table and chairs tomorrow too. In the shop it would have cost me £200 nearly... I'm getting it for £70 in a charity shop XD They buy the "reject" furniture from the shops and sell it cheap. The only thing wrong witht he table is that there's a little chip on the side of the table... nothing some permanent marker won't cover :D

Anyway, I have to go now. I will talk to you soon. Only 8 days til we get the net back XD How sad is it that I'm counting it down eh? 

Anyway, miss you ladies and talk soon. 

Reeds - I hope that line keeps gettign darker for you!!!!

Much loves to all of you ^^

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Kae!! Me too. I am thinking about calling the doc this morning for bloodwork.?? 

I am so glad to hear the move and decorating is going well. I hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## Shey

reed i see a faint line


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks shey. I am just worried and confused now. my temp did drop a bit but still above coverline. got a call into the doc so now just trying to wait. :(


----------



## Shey

Aww good luck girlie! Im hoping that I get a :bfp: soon


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Sandi I see it just so you know your smal temp dip is probably from restless night all is good as long as its above the coverline. how many dpo are you? are you testing daily now or every other


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks ladies. 

Sammy I am 10dpo. Af could be here anytime from tomorrow til friday. I have been having cycles from 25 to 28 days.


----------



## AshleyNichole

morning ladies!


----------



## AshleyNichole

*OMG,REEDS I SEE IT NOW TAKE A FRER IT SHOULD BE A NICE LINE!!!*

I have seen lately those IC's are giving extremely faint lines and then ladies get awesome lines on FRER!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

Sammy~how are u doing


----------



## Shey

hey ashley! how are you?


----------



## AshleyNichole

I am good and urself?! :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

ASFM~ DH and I had :sex: last night....and yesterday I had that weird feeling again in my stomach like specially when I sit down like my insides go up and it hurts, IDK what it is...still a little achy today...but after we :sex: I wiped and there was lots of ewcm again hmph...not sure if it's my body fluids or what...but he doesn't ejaculate in me...who knows :shrug:


----------



## Shey

aww Ashley Im sorry. 
Im ok. I think I had implantation bleeding im not sure


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sounds like ur Ov time Ashley. Now I am afraid to bd and I am off the next 2 days. LOL


----------



## Shey

aww Reeds hope things go well for you!

well ladies im off to go get a pedicure and then some lunch


----------



## AshleyNichole

have fun shey!


----------



## AshleyNichole

reeds~why are u afraid to BD now!?!? hahahaha...


----------



## AshleyNichole

ill be back in a few going to feed DS n put dinner in the crockpot, hopefully someone is here for me to talk to hehhe!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Have a gpood day Shey. 

Ashley u still here?


----------



## AshleyNichole

yeap im here!


----------



## AshleyNichole

well u went offline now reeds :cry:
so im outta here ;)


----------



## AshleyNichole

still nobody on :lol:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ashley I took the FRER...


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I see it definately on that fr!


----------



## spencerbear

i see that lovely line reeds x keeping everything crossed for you x x


----------



## AshleyNichole

yeeeee hawwww:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::kiss::kiss::kiss::dance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::hugs2::hugs2::fool::fool::fool::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::bunny::bunny::bunny:\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;



I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED FOR U! I TOLD YOU THAT IT WOULD SHOW A LOVELY :bfp: ON A FRER !!!! Are you going to call the doctor asap since ur chemicals


----------



## AshleyNichole

SAMMY~~~~I asked HOW ARE YOU DOING? IS EVERYTHING OK?!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ashley you disappeared to fast!! Thanks for all the happy wishes ladies. I did go and get blood work done and will get the results in the monring. I so hope this is a sticky bean. I think the line is nice for 10dpo. 

Sammy how are you hun?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

sorry ash got way excited for reeds. I wont get my blood results back until wed.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

they never told me my levels, and the receptionist said due to my levels in the ER my doctor wants to have my levels rechecked and schedule another ultrasound for next week.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sammy your first levels were good right? What all did the er doc say? Have you used a digi yet...I am thinking about using one in the morning.


----------



## Shey

Reeds Congrats girlie! have a H&H 9 months


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I have done a digi but that was after I got my bfp with frer havent tested since other than the frer before blood test on the 27 and first blood test was a qualitative test. first quant test was friday the 30th and they didnt tell me what my levels were. had another quant today


----------



## Shey

GL Sammy


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

thanks, I had the pregnancy confirmed but because I had some spotting, I would really call it spotting but tinged cm along with cramping and back pain. Just hope this little bean sticks!


----------



## Shey

I hope it sticks for you Sammy. I really do


----------



## AshleyNichole

So sAMMY they wont give you the levels of ur test a the E.R.? Stinks you have to wait til tmw...


Reeds did u do ur digi?


----------



## AshleyNichole

none of my ladies are on, lol


so imma go get ready for the day and gotta go get a new dress and some sunglasses and pick up my mail @ the post office, i am leaving for the beach fri waaa hoo...my mom is taking DS thurs to sun/mon---so stoked to be able to spend alone time with DH...


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Yeah still waiting.....

Reeds waiting to see your digi.....cant wait definately will be bump buddies!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sorry girls was so tired I slept in today...here is the test


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Blood test also confirmed:happydance::happydance:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

AWESOME!!!!NEWS!!!!! I finally have a bump buddy from BMB! Congrats hun Have you got a call back for your level?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

yeah just saw your post!!!great great great! have you told DH?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

did they give you your levels? I have asked for mine and they wont tell me :cry:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sammy I haven't got to talk to the doctor yet just his nurse. Dr is suppose to call me back this afternoon. So trying to patiently wait


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

are you still using the progesterone cream....I think I spelt that wrong...lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well my quantive is 30. I don't know that mean. He will repeat the blood work on thursday and he is calling in a prescription for progestrone.


----------



## Kaede351

Omg!!! Congrats Reeds!!! Just me now... Bet it won't be this cycle tho -.- haha. Ah well. My temp was up this morning so, maybe I have actually o'd now??

Ah well, 7 days til net is on XD haha

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you Kae. I have missed ya girl.:) How is the house? You chart is showing odd...could it be the new house?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

just got a returmed phone call from my doctor he said fridays levels were 63 and mondays levels are 98 going for ultrasound on friday


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

congrats reeds your not too far behind me looking great


----------



## AshleyNichole

thats awesome reeds....30 is good....just need to double by thursday ;)

Sammy~whats the doctor say about your levels?


----------



## AshleyNichole

reeds time for a ticker <3


----------



## AshleyNichole

whats up reeds n sammy it says ur both on but ur not responding lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

sorry ash I was on my cell


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I am home now and the doctor said my levels are rising nicely and then added very well to finsih it off so I guess that is a good thing


----------



## AshleyNichole

ohhh well thats good, i hope the sono is good news on fri ;)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

me too I am so nervous they wont see anything...yikes


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I am not really sure about the levels they didnt exactly double should I be worried?


----------



## AshleyNichole

well...they should double but sometimes that doesn't mean anything for some women, that was my issue when pregnant is my levels were not doubling and I always ended in MC...And then finally found out I had the blood clots and progesterone issues. You should ask them to check your progesterone for you too...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hey ashley sorry I dont know why it shows me on line sometimes after I am off. 

Sammy I agree with Ashley not all womans doubles every 24 sometimes its 72 as long as they are climbing I think its good. I really hope they see ur bean on ur scan. I am also hoping for a early scan. 

Ashley I will get a ticker up tonight. :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I just goggled where hcg level should be at when you are six weeks from LMP and I should already be over 1000 why am I so low?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am not sure Sammy. What was yours? 

I have to aske did it say what mine should be? I am so nervous for both of us.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I am on my cell DH is on the computer I would have to google it again....but I think alot where 15 to 20k for six weeks


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

mine where 63 on friday and 98 on monday


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I think your safe Sammy or else your doc would have said. I stole yout ticker and put you in with my BFP girls!!xx


----------



## Shey

Best of luck to you girls


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Shey! Where are you in your cycle?

Ladies I am off to bed I am exhausted.


----------



## Shey

Im on cd 16 but have been having nausea, sore boobs and twinges and pressure in my abdomen so idk what to think.


----------



## daisy74

S_a_m_m_y said:


> me too I am so nervous they wont see anything...yikes

:hugs: I just wanted to let you know I have been thinking of you and praying for you and lil bean :) :hugs:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

reeds I will have to add you ro the botom of my siggy bfp and bump buddies!

daisy74-thanks hoping to see little bean and heartbeat on friday praying everything goes well


----------



## AshleyNichole

hey reeds u here?


----------



## AshleyNichole

asfm~ idk what is going on i been an emotional wreck today, woke up with a headache the past couple days and this morning woke up sooooooooooo nauseous seriously ready to throw up and my gums keep bleeding...i was reading an article in the paper about a guy who assaulted a girl and sobbed wtf :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## AshleyNichole

shey i love your little siggy i want one!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

reeds lemme check about ur levels sweetie ;)


----------



## AshleyNichole

*
CONCEP. LMP*
7 days 3 weeks 0 to 5
14 days 28 days 3 to 426
21 days 35 days 18 to 7,340
28 days 42 days 1080 to 56,500
35 - 42 days 49 - 56 days 7,650 to 229,000
43 - 64 days 57 - 78 days 25,700 to 288,000
57 - 78 days 79 - 100 days 13,300 to 253,000
17 - 24 weeks 2nd trimester 4060 to 65,400
25 wks to term 3rd trimester 3640 to 117,000
After several days postpartum nonpregnant levels (<5)"


----------



## AshleyNichole

there ya go babe, i think ur :thumbup:


----------



## Shey

thank you Ashley. jac made it for me she's really good at making siggies. she could make you one when she's done with the requests she has.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

are those levels from days past o or lmp


----------



## AshleyNichole

shey who is that? i def want one!!! :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

sammy left side is conception and the middle is from lmp


----------



## AshleyNichole

Sorry i couldnt post the lines with the chart :oops:


----------



## AshleyNichole

shey when are u testing?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

thanks ash!


----------



## AshleyNichole

your welcome how r u feeling? bleeding stop


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

yeah it has stopped for a couple of days now, it was more of a tinged with blood discharge than bleeding but still made me nervous. I have a scan on friday so hope all looks good


----------



## AshleyNichole

ohhh well i am sure your OK, if it wasn't loads :hugs:

omg i am sooo nauseous :cry:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

AWW Ashley I hope you feel better I am dealing with being constipated :dohh:


----------



## AshleyNichole

well thats a good sign too, eat lots of fiber things...raisin bran works ;)


----------



## Shey

Ash im suppose to test on like the 16th or 20th but may end up caving.
I go back to the doctors on the 11th may end up testing then. not sure though.
this is jac


----------



## AshleyNichole

ohhh cool so how many dpo are u?


----------



## Shey

i have 2 more days according to FF til im supposedly ov but i haven't really been charting lately so idk. I never charted when i got prego with my son 2 yrs ago. all i knw is that when i got a cramp my son's dad and i would :sex: but since im with someone else and i cramp we do the samething we :sex: last time i had a cramp my bf and i :sex:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I have to do some shopping, Its hard to buy what I would normally, we are going to settlement on a house this friday and and planning on moving within the next week so have some bare cupboards....lol cant wait to be settled in our new place! I am just glad I wont be hudge yet...lol cant imagine packing and trying to move with a baby bump...eeeks


----------



## Shey

Aww Sammy I wish you the best of luck and a H&H 9 months


----------



## AshleyNichole

awww well GL sammy...



ohhh that sounds good shey!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Thanks girlies has reeds been on yet today?


----------



## Shey

Thank you Ash! when i was prego with my son i was in my 3rd month when i got my positive so I hope that doesn't happen this time.


----------



## Shey

yw sammy. i havent seen her on yet


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

OMGosh 3 months to wait to you a BFP that is crazy wouldnt wish that on anyone, hope you get your BFP straight away this month Shey Good Luck Hun


----------



## AshleyNichole

how long have u been TTC this time shey?


----------



## AshleyNichole

she was on earlier sammy. shes with her DH family today..


----------



## Shey

this time i have been actually trying and its only been a month. 
I wasn't even trying with my son.

Thank you Sammy


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well I hope reeds has a Blast with DH family today! 

Ashley how the nausea doing...any better?


----------



## Shey

Nausea sucks! I have it as well along with sore boobs, twinges and pressure on my abdomen with gassyness and runny nose


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

shey Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Shey

Thank you Sammy.

Ash you still here?


----------



## AshleyNichole

No still nauseous , I ate a pop tart to see if that helped and it didn't.
I have like a acidy/indegestion feeling too.
my gums bleed when i brush my teeth.
and i gotta headache...


----------



## AshleyNichole

yeap im here my comp locked up on me had to restart...


----------



## Shey

Aww Ash those symptoms sound promising I hope you get your :bfp: girlie!


----------



## AshleyNichole

thanks shey, we are not actively trying...

we use condoms sometimes otherwise we use p/o method...


----------



## Shey

aww. well i wish you the best of luck Ash.
:hugs:


----------



## AshleyNichole

thanks!


----------



## Shey

yw! When i was with my son's father we only dated for a month and we werent even trying. we got drunk on his 25th birthday and i think that was the night i conceived. So anything is possible


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

just got a call back from OB nurse to clarify my hcg levels, doctor told me 63 on friday the 30 and 98 for monday the 2nd. come to find out they are in the thousands they are 6300 and 9800 so I guess thats why he was positive and happy with my levels


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

21 days 35 days 18 to 7,340
28 days 42 days 1080 to 56,500

I am 27 or 28 dpo at 9800


----------



## Shey

Thats really good news Sammy, have a H&H 9 months


----------



## AshleyNichole

that's good sammy....hope they double ;)


----------



## AshleyNichole

my ob used to always tell me too ughhh "you should see SOMETHING on the sonogram with your levels being @ 2000." i wish u the best of luck though Sammy and pray for a sticky healthy beanie


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies!! I had to read to catch up!! 

Sammy I would say your levels are lovely then. How are you?

Ashley thinking that condom incident might have been perfect timing!!:) How would dh take the news? 

Shey 3 months before a BFP?? OH my !!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I sure am. I had someone from the hospital call to pre-register me for my scan on Friday cant wait....makes me feel anxious


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Having hot flashes and feel sick after prenatal this afternoon with lunch BLAH! oh and cant button my jeans today! major bloat day


----------



## AshleyNichole

:lol: Reeds...IDK girl I am having some crazy symptoms but believe its too early..but then again always got my :bfp: @ 2.5weeks pregnant remember? :shrug:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

How are you Reeds?


----------



## AshleyNichole

ackkk Sammy hate prenatals, i wasen't even able to take them with DS...But when I took with the other pregnancies, i took them at night before bed....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes your a lucky early girl!! 

Sammy I have hot flashes all the time!! Gotten worse since the progestrone pills


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I started feeling sick around 5dpo and hot flashes during 2ww


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am with Ashley I take all my pills at night before bed. Except for the progestrone I have to take one in the morning but its not bad


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I was taking prenatal before bed but since I have antibiotics for UTI I take them together so I dont forget gave me them in late afternoon and have to take every 12 hours


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Me too Sammy. I woke up sweating like a crazy woman and the bed drenched


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

You dont think it would hurt if I took it early and changed hours before bed?


----------



## AshleyNichole

yea n everytime i stand up i get dizzy uhhh


reeds i asked on ur other thread is the progesterone suppository?


----------



## AshleyNichole

no sammy, i think it will be fine hun


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I am always burning up and DH is always turning down the AC says I am crazy and he's cold...lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Ash you sound preggers to me!


----------



## AshleyNichole

haha yeah the other night i was hot as hell too...and flushed :shrug:


----------



## AshleyNichole

:lol: Sammy if I am I am only like 2.3 weeks :rofl:


----------



## AshleyNichole

but he hasn't cum in me and the chances of getting pregnant with pre-cum is very slim I read...


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Could happen are you going to test anytime soon?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

No Ashley he gave me a pill. Its Prometrium 200mg 2x a day


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

but its possible!


----------



## AshleyNichole

Sammy not sure how many dpo I am, haven't been paying attention charting or nething babe


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I bet you'll get bfp since you least expected it


----------



## reedsgirl1138

AShley my dh cousin wife is pregnant with precum. Her doc actually told her it was easier to get pregnant with it cause the precum is more lubercated(sp)


----------



## AshleyNichole

reeds!!! my ob gave me the pill too and my f/s said the pill is for oral/supp....she said SUPP IS THE BEST WAY TO DO IT if you have history of losing baby...FYI...I would def. insert it vaginally...its like a rain drop shaped plasticy looking pill right?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

ASh I think your more that 2dpo when was the condom incident?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

best environment for :spermy:


----------



## AshleyNichole

ohhh lovely :)
:lol:

Well I don't have any tests I have a fertility test to tell me if I can get pregnant which I know I can it came in a box with the frer's that I had from before...I only have OV tests...sooo ohhhh well ;)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep kinda a yellow in color. I think its working though cause I have a nice dark line this afternoon with diluated wee


----------



## AshleyNichole

reeds was like 2/3 days ago remember :rofl:


----------



## AshleyNichole

S_a_m_m_y said:


> best environment for :spermy:

what is?! :lol:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

man ash for some reason I thought it was last week...lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

And since I am not even late yet I really actually feel pregnant this time. With no side affects LOL


----------



## AshleyNichole

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Yep kinda a yellow in color. I think its working though cause I have a nice dark line this afternoon with diluated wee


ok because I was put on the oral form and yes its the same pill can be used oral and supp...and still ended up mc :cry:

until the f/s was like no no no you NEED to be using it vaginally it is more efficient that way...


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

AshleyNichole said:


> S_a_m_m_y said:
> 
> 
> best environment for :spermy:
> 
> what is?! :lol:Click to expand...

Pre-cum lube! and especially if you are O'ing EWCM!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL I did to Sammy!! Ashley I think you will be joining us soon


----------



## AshleyNichole

lol sammy no it was just the other day.... but the condoms opening was hanging to the floor but nothing came out i guess coz i had my muscles tightened and it was hanging there and dh pulled it out :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

So Ashley that pill I have been sticking in my mouth can be stuck in my vagaga??


----------



## AshleyNichole

yeah sammy its weird after :sex:
i wipe and theres EWCM stretching looking stuff..

now it's pasty like sorry tmi :rofl:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

reedsgirl1138 said:


> And since I am not even late yet I really actually feel pregnant this time. With no side affects LOL

Great!! Glad you seriously got down to business this month....you said you would do it this month!


----------



## AshleyNichole

reedsgirl1138 said:


> So Ashley that pill I have been sticking in my mouth can be stuck in my vagaga??


Yes love!! :)
I had the prom. 2x a day 200mg :)
Its up to hunny I promise she said put it in in the am and pm...try to lay down after insertion for a bout 15min :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Ash thats what makes me think you O'd perfect timing unintentionally


----------



## AshleyNichole

reeds you should be my text buddy too!! :flower:


----------



## AshleyNichole

how is ur alls cm now?

is it pasty like?!


----------



## AshleyNichole

yeah sammy and i had the sharp bad pains on my left side that day too....ekk


----------



## AshleyNichole

im so happy were all on @ the same time and can actually talk!!! :yipee:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

really watery first couple days past o and then became lotiony like


----------



## AshleyNichole

yeah that's how mine is...lotiony/pasty like....GAGGGGGGGGG


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I guess Reeds and I have to put you at....I'd say 3dpo


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Ash is your ticker right?


----------



## AshleyNichole

idk I have not messed with it recently :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MIne alternated between creamy and watery


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

do you have regular cycles?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

reedsgirl1138 said:


> MIne alternated between creamy and watery

I know what your talking about...a couple of days ago I actually thought I pee'd my self :dohh:


----------



## AshleyNichole

yes sammy :) 28/29 days


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Since I have been taking the progestrone its more watery white and there is more of it


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I keep thinking she is showed up and I run to the bathroom in fear. It kinds freaks me out. LOL


----------



## AshleyNichole

so yeah i guess its right


----------



## AshleyNichole

yeah i know what u mean Reeds...


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

thats good Reeds...bring on panty liners...lol I hear it only increases....lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well Ashley I think only time will tell


----------



## AshleyNichole

yeap thinkin the same sammy...im prob not tho just bein paranoid

got some major acidy/heartburny/indegestiony feeling all day today ughh... like my words :lol:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Girls I am getting the evil eye. LOL. I am suppose to be getting ready to go out with Tj's cousin. We are going to Dave&Busters. And I haven't even gotten a shower and we are supppose to leave in 30min. LOL I needed to chat with my girls. But I gotta go. Talk to you all soon


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

have tons of Fun Reeds!


----------



## AshleyNichole

i think ive always ov'd early tho if i get a :bfp: @ 2.5wks preg


----------



## AshleyNichole

bye reeds i love that place!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

so did you have any other condom miss-haps earlier?


----------



## AshleyNichole

no...we just didnt use and he would p/o


----------



## AshleyNichole

i guess u adventured off somewhere else sammy, :lol:


----------



## AshleyNichole

just did OPK and got some pretty dark lines :rofl:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

ahah cant wait for you to POAS---->hpt


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

trying to figure out how to get my pregnancy journal on my siggy with out the url code


----------



## AshleyNichole

oh i dont know lovey...

yeah my opk test line is darker than the control line...:shrug:


----------



## AshleyNichole

oh yeah sammy you should be posting those belly pics on here tooo!!! i love cute lil bellies like urs awwww


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

aw thanks I think its mostly bloat but who know with this being my second?


----------



## AshleyNichole

yeah u tend to show quicker but prob bloat at this point


----------



## AshleyNichole

well im off to make dinner since the thread has died down now :lol:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

same here DH just called and is on his way home...no idea for dinner ! eeeks


----------



## Shey

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey ladies!! I had to read to catch up!!
> 
> Sammy I would say your levels are lovely then. How are you?
> 
> Ashley thinking that condom incident might have been perfect timing!!:) How would dh take the news?
> 
> Shey 3 months before a BFP?? OH my !!!

Yup Reeds I knw its crazy. I guess my hcg levels werent that high until the 3rd month or something Idk.


----------



## AshleyNichole

how ya ladies this morning? just got on really quick got a busy day...getting ready to take my lil man to the dentist and library. then back home to do laundry and pack for vacation.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wooohooo vacation Ashley!! lucky you


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

OH feeling sick today woke up at 5am to wee and felt very nauseous then up again at 8am same thing. still feeling :sick:

How are you lovelies this am?


----------



## Shey

Aww Sammy hope your OH feels better

asfm im still nauseous and can smell things my parents cant smell is getting me worried.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Sorry Shey its actually me ...lol I meant to write oohh.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

shey hope you feel better soon. with my first pregnancy I got so sick i broke blood vessels in my eyeballs....I looked like a freak show....lol hope it doesnt happen this time around


----------



## Shey

aww hope you feel better too Sammy. the nausea wont go away been like this for days now


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am a peeing machine!! LOL I have went pee 4 times since I got up at 8 am and I can't even tell you how often I got up last night. 

I did POAS again and nice instant line again. Off to do my blood test. Wish I could have the results today but it will be tomorrow


----------



## Shey

Good luck Reeds! :hugs:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Yeah Reeds post that pic of your last test...helps feed my addiction so I dont have to poas....lol :rofl:


----------



## AshleyNichole

gl reeds :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

this thread is D.E.A.D. today :lol:

I am off again to fold the last load of laundry and go to dinner with DH and DS...before dropping DS with my Mom..


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sorry Ashley I had a super busy day and then needed a nap. I will only be on a bit tonight as I have to open in the morning and be up at 4am

Sammy here is the newest test



here is the one from yesterday



I am almost afraid that todays is lighter. :nope:


----------



## Shey

aww Reeds the tests look fine!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Shey. I am a worrier. LOL trying hard to just relax and enjoy. I am off to bed. Have to be up at 4am. yuck


----------



## Shey

aww ok reeds have a good night and sweet baby dreams


----------



## charlene09

That test looks brilliant raeds congratulations :)


----------



## Shey

Hi Charlene


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies numbers are now 222 at 13dpo. and my progestrone is 85. My numbers more than doubled!! I think I have a sticky bean. :)


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations Reeds x x


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

congrats reeds that is very exciting!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

AFM Well Hello ladies! sorry I wasnt on yesterday, had my scan yesterday still no HB :cry: but they did find the yolk sac and fetal pole. Hopeing its just to early, they are having me come in on monday to do more blood tests 3+ and Quantitative HCG and another scan. Dr. said might be blighted ovum. the lady that did the scan had done scans for 30+years and she was really positive with the scan stated just because you dont see HB today doesnt mean their wont be one tomorrow. So going in on monday for a whole bunch of test....another early morning....7:45am. On a positive note we bought our house yesterday settlement went well and then celebrated with DH family out to dinner hence the busy day and not being on I am only thinking positive but dont know how many dr.'s appointments I can take! but as long as I have a healthy baby I will be fine! ttyl be on later tonight


----------



## mindyb85

IDK I had a lap on cd9 which was on 7-20 and started bd'ing a week later and I usually dont O until 16-18 anyways so I hope I have a chance this cycle. I've heard that surgery can throw you off tho so we'll see
Good luck to everybody!!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

thats great reeds!!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

GL Sammy...Didn't you have another blood draw? I hope they find the HB....


----------



## AshleyNichole

back from vacay a day early DS is sick with the flu-vomiting... :cry: off to take care of him


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sammy I hope all is okay. how u feeling huin? Congrats on the new house!!


----------



## blutea

Here! *raises hand and waves*


----------



## AshleyNichole

welcome blu....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome Blu.


How are my ladies today? 

Ashley I hope you lo gets to feeling better soon.

Sammy how you feeling hun? When do you move into the new place?


----------



## AshleyNichole

my son is better today thank goodness :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

how ya feelin reeds?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am tired. Been trying to catch up with my thread cause I haven't really had time to be on here between work and napping. That is now my main symptom...being exhausted.


----------



## AshleyNichole

yeah...that's better than hugging the toilet :lol:


----------



## AshleyNichole

asfm~im tired....been a lil gassy..and like right above my pubic bone to the left been some sharp pains there today. :shrug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

So true but I have no appetite so can't really be sick .LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Are you going to test anytime soon?


----------



## labmommy

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Sorry Ashley I had a super busy day and then needed a nap. I will only be on a bit tonight as I have to open in the morning and be up at 4am
> 
> Sammy here is the newest test
> 
> View attachment 105452
> 
> 
> here is the one from yesterday
> 
> View attachment 105453
> 
> 
> I am almost afraid that todays is lighter. :nope:

Wow! Congrats reeds! That is fabulous! I will help you pray for a sticky one.


----------



## labmommy

Hi all, back from my 2 wk trip and exhausted. I haven't looked back to see what's been going on...other than reeds wonderful news! 
To any wondering af came early, cd29 this time and I'm back to opk this wk. Not giving up! See you all tomorrow!


----------



## labmommy

Hi all, back from my 2 wk trip and exhausted. I haven't looked back to see what's been going on...other than reeds wonderful news! 
To any wondering af came early, cd29 this time and I'm back to opk this wk. Not giving up! See you all tomorrow!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Had scan today and we saw the yolk sac and baby embryo hb was 103. we are relieved!
 



Attached Files:







08092010 001.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 12









08092010 002.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Shey

aww so cute sammy


----------



## spencerbear

glad you finally got to see heartbeat and everything is ok x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yay Sammy I am so happy for you!! what a huge relief!! 

Hi labmommy!!

How are you Spence?


----------



## spencerbear

Im ok, just getting nervous about my 21 week scan on wednesday x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Why you nervous hun?


----------



## Shey

Aww don't be nervous Im sure things will be just fine


----------



## spencerbear

They are doing a check on soft markers to give me more of an idea about the downs..... so just anxious waiting to find out. My scan is having a review with my consultant a week after.


----------



## Shey

AWw I wish you the best of luck spencerbear


----------



## blutea

I'll be testing the 21st as well.


----------



## AshleyNichole

where are u ladies it's been D.E.A.D. here lately...is it because u all got :bfp: ur leaving me :cry:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh no Ashley not leaving you. Just super busy with work and getting my kiddos ready for school. How are you?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Finally can slow down after running around with all this testing. Feeling sick and extremely tired all day


----------



## reedsgirl1138

How was your test today Sammy?


----------



## Shey

Ash i havent tested yet


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

saw the yolk sac baby and heart beat 103/min and blood work still waiting for those


----------



## labmommy

Sammy- congrats on your scan...looking good!

Ashley- I'm still here too, now that I'm home I can feed my bnb addiction more regularly again :)

Spencer- good luck on your scans!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Reeds how are you feeling?


----------



## Shey

Reeds and Sammy how you ladies feeling?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

just tired today and have a headache, had a really twisted stomach yesterday


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

shey when are you testing?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Reeds did you seen Tbuns hpt in the gallery?


----------



## Shey

Sammy im testing tomorrow. Im kind of nervous though cause i've taken hpt before and had :bfn: but im hoping and praying that it will be :bfp:


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya girls, finally got the net put in!!!

I did ov in the end, I'm 8 dpo today. 9 days until testing... If AF doesn't show first.

I have to admit, I'm a bit jealous of u girlies haha. I want to be pg sooooooo bad right now >.< But! I've joined slimming world and I finish my first weekgomorrow, so hopefully I've lost a couple lbs... I'll be devastated if I haven't :(

Maybe when I've lost some weight my cycles will go back to normal :) I can only hope ^^

Anyway, am nackered so gona gave a nap. Will be back on later :) love yas!!

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

FX for a BFP shey!


----------



## AshleyNichole

sammy when are u getting ur blood results?

i am alright reeds...thanks :)


----------



## Kaede351

Hahahaha, I just noticed something!!! On FF at the bottom where it says "If you concieved this cycle you will be due on..." It says April 25th... Taylor's birthday... maybe it's a sign lmao XD Although I don't think so, I've started getting light cramping this last half hour or so, so I think that AF might be on her way in a few days :( I hope not!!! I'm only 8dpo (or 9dpo... depending on how you look at it seeing as it's nearly midnight lol), and according to FF I have a 17 day LP... I duno lol. Maybe I should make an appointment with the doctor... AND KEEP IT this time lol. I was meant to go last friday but I was painting and completely forgot aaaaall about it :dohh:

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya girls, haven't seen any of you on yet and just hoping that everything is fine and you'd are all still doing well with ur lil beans!!! :)

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

Hi hunni..... Glad you got your net in and are settled into your new house.

My scan went well, no downs markers spotted so looking really good. Baby kept thighs together though so team yellow x


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, I'm so glad everything is ok ^^ hmmm, what do u think it could be? Lol... Usually u can make a pretty good guess from the shape of the baby's face... I got both my cousins right XD (my lil cuz Tyler and my other cuz alesha). 

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

Little trouble had its hand in front of its face, like it was looking at its hand lmao..... and the other tucked behind its head.....i bet its a girl


----------



## Shey

Im off to the doctors
hope you ladies are doing well


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

doctor called yesterday but didnt give me my blood results so I guess al is well


----------



## labmommy

Ahh...the waiting to o game. I don't like it...though I'm glad the strips work for me.
OH is sick at home today. Watching the View with an episode on infertility. pretty interesting. It is HOT out!


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya girls, been to my first slimming world weigh in and I've LOST 4 1/2lb!!!!! Never been so proud of myself in my whole life XD haha.

Hope everyone is ok today ^^

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Congrats Kaede! That's awesome!


----------



## Kaede351

I was so surprised because I haven't exactly had a good week lol. My cousins are staying so we've had meals out and we had take away last night. I was literally jumping with joy haha... got some proper funny looks too! Ah well XD

I need to lose another.... ummm 2 /12lb I think and I've lost half a stone and I get a sticker for my book ^^

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae yay ur back!! how is the house. woohoo for the weight loss!!


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya Reeds ^^ The house is nearly done... I gota get some sky blue paint for the bathroom and when the smallest room is empty of boxes I have to decorate that one too :) Then, allllllll done ^^

Thanks, I told you I was gona lose some weight!!!  

Maybe when I get to my first target then my cycles will go back to normal :D I have 1 stone and 1 1/2lb (15.5lb) left to lose to reach my first target... to lose 10% of my body weight :)... I get a sticker then to stick on my book too :D haha... and I get another sticker next week if I lose 2 1/2lb cuz that will be half a stone lost already :D I'm really excited about it all haha.

Sorry to rant on... I'm excited that my cycles might be sorted soon lmao :lol:

How are you feeling babe? Everything ok? :D

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

So far so good. I get my next bloods drawn tomorrow and I was worried about my levels only being 222 at 3weeks 6days but I have seen lower levels at 4 weeks on the 1st tri thread and all their pregnancies are healthy. So I am feeling better. :) Plus I poas almost everyday. LOL;) 

How exciting about the house. You gonna post some pics of your decorating?


----------



## Kaede351

I will when it's all done lol... it's pretty standard and boring, but it's clean and fresh and light :) whole house is magnolia yellow/cream except the bathroom which is gona be bright white and sky blue lol. I got different accent colours though. Living room is gona have like a brown nd blue accent... as is our bedroom (I like bown and blue XD), the middle spare room is lavender purpleand the little spare room is gona have like a sage green... then whenever kidlets come along I can change wall/room colours accordingly XD haha.

TMI... but I've ben having like LOADS of cm :S It feels like a gush like I've come on, but when I wipe there's hardly anything there and what is there is creamy lol? Any ideas?

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey I had a lot of cm when I got my BFP. I just looked at your chart and your temps are higher than last month. :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

kae I am glad your amost settled in your new place!

Reeds how are you feeling?


----------



## Kaede351

haha Reeds, ur taking more notice of my chart than me  lol... I dind't notice that XD

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Reeds, were u temping this cycle? If you were can u post up the link so I caninspect it pls? Lol... U got me thinking now u said about my temps XD haha

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Kae I've had that before. I feel a gush and run to the bathroom to find only a bit of stuff.
Its usually past o day too. Congrats on the house. Decorating and finishing things up after moving in seems to always drag on for me. Like its never over.
Reeds, I'm glad to hear your bloods are ok. Keep those legs locked! ;)
Sammy how are you feeling?

I've been doing the opk and they've been neg. But I thought I felt the o twinge yesterday. Not sure what's up with it. I know I'm still in the midst of regulating my cycle but its getting old. Lol I keep telling my body to figure it out already!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hey there ladies. i am feeling good. I have blood work today. anxious about the numbers. but wont get them til tomorrow. :(


----------



## Kaede351

I'm sure it will be fine Reeds!!! I'll keep my fingers tightly crossed for u babe :) Can you post the link to ur chart so I can stalk it plz? lol 

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I am feeling okay I have been having headaches in the am followed by MS same thing around 8-9p but hanging in there. Still waiting for OB to get back from Vacation so I can book my first appointment, probably in about two weeks


----------



## AshleyNichole

heya ladies....not much goin on here :lol:


Just bored and got thru a tornado scare here....ughhh i hate these crazy storms here


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Kae I think this link should work to my chart I can't remember how to post it in my sig again. I stopped temping cause when it dropped close to coverline it made me scared. So I decided it was best to stop. I still temp occassionally and my temp is usually about 98.60

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?interface=0


----------



## AshleyNichole

hey reeds!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ashely where did you go? 

Well ladies I am off to bed I am exhausted and kinda dizzy will update when I have numbbers


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Reeds. Didn;t work though lol, never mind 

I think I'm gona start setting my alarm earlier for taking my temp... I think maybe my temps are all over because I keep waking up at about 5.30 every morning... I take my temp at 7 and ur sposed to have at least 3 hours of block sleep before you take ur temp. I might change my alarm to 5am after this cycle. See if it makes a difference :)

I have an infection in my finger :( I broke my nail and it caught on something and ripped off, taking half of my cuticle with it... and now I'm left with a swolen, hot mess of a finger :( Need to get some anticeptic cream and some plasters... I was sure I had some, but you think I can find them?! noooo, they're in a box somewhere lol. Ah well. I'm gona eat my yummy yoghurt then it's bedtime for me :)

Night ladies <3

XxX


----------



## labmommy

AshleyNichole said:


> heya ladies....not much goin on here :lol:
> 
> 
> Just bored and got thru a tornado scare here....ughhh i hate these crazy storms here

Ugh, I hate those. We have had a heat advisory all day and it continues on through tomorrow. Although I'll take it over the extremely long winter and heavy snow/ice!


----------



## Kaede351

Ugh, my temp is right down low this morning so I think AF will be here today :( oh well, onto next cycle. Night night again lol... I'm gona have a lazy day XD

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

sorry reeds,lol....


----------



## AshleyNichole

not feeling good this morning :nope:


not sure felt like a knot in my stomach then a pain on my left side, could be my period ready to attack me, shes due in 2days....but i have been gagging all morning ughhh :(


----------



## AshleyNichole

Kae ur on!!


----------



## Kaede351

I AM!!! lol

Hows you hun? :)

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

doin alright and urself?


feelin sick :(


----------



## labmommy

Sorry to hear about your temp drop Kae...don't give up til AF shows her ugly face!


----------



## AshleyNichole

ok im off to vacuum the house and clean the bathroom ACK :( not something I really wanna be doing feeling nauseous...but gotta do it..


----------



## Shey

I hope you feel better Ash


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Labmommy :)

Awww, hope you feel better soon Ash! Is there a reason ur feeling sick? ;P And I just noticed ur the same dpo as me haha. I haven't got any symptoms at all this month. I don't even feel like AF is coming apart from every now and againwhen I get some light cramps? Wierd lol. I'm hoping my temp will shoot back up tomorrow morning haha.

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

idk Kae....here is a pic of my OPK @ 11dpo 2mu...

https://i37.tinypic.com/29qo5ma.jpg


----------



## Shey

looks positive to me Ash


----------



## AshleyNichole

sorry its blurry my camera sucks for focus...but the left line is the test line....i know it's not positive its kinda dark tho for 11dpo :shrug:


----------



## Kaede351

It looks + to me... have you tried a proper HPT yet?

XxX


----------



## Shey

Ash take a HPT you never knw it could be :bfp:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Ashley :test:


----------



## AshleyNichole

yeah a few days ago but was stark white...AF due in 3 days so we sha'll see!

Going to eat some pizza now I have been craving it :lol: :rofl:


----------



## AshleyNichole

I honestly dont think I am preg since we use P/O method....just weird how a OPK could be that dark...maybe becuz I didn't take it after 2pm as they say to do, it was 2mu...lol


----------



## Kaede351

haha, maybe. wouldn't be a bad thing if u was tho 

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ashley you also had that slip up with the condom though!! And my friend is pregnant with p/o method. and she is now 9weeks. SO TEST!!

Kae FX that temp goes back up. 

Shey whats up with you?

Labmommy how you doing?

Asfm my numbers at 20dpo were 4165!! The doc thinks maybe more than 1 in there!!


----------



## Kaede351

ohhhhh!!!! How exciting Reeds!!! I will be UUUUUUber jealous if you have twins in there  You could share with me tho if you do :lol: You gona get an early scan to see?

I'm sooo glad that ur numbers are great tho ^^ You can stop worrying now :D

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Ugh, I had some sausages for lunch with some brown sauce and so far have been too lazy to take my plate out (lmao), and I just got a waft of the smell of brown sauce and nearly threw up :S Not like me lol, I normally LOVE brown sauce... good sign or my imagination? lol

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I think good sign!! 

I think I will be having a scan next week. I hope anyway. :)


----------



## Kaede351

Ohhh, how exciting!!! I'm expecting a personalised pic through the door  Just for Aunty Kae lmao.

Dunno, I'm thinking imagination lol. I keep getting like AF type crampiness.

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

I got loads of cramps before my BFP kae.....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I did too!! FX for you Kae.


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya spence, hows u? :)

Duno, I think I'm trying to not let myself get excited  We'll see haha

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

I got a bfn last night too so... :(

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

ok, definately bfn... just tested again >.< I need to be more patient lol

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Oh guys...everyone's symptoms are making me so excited that this is one lucky forum lately!

Reeds~ omg! I can't wait to hear how many beanies you have floating around! Twins/multiples are a dream for me :happydance:

Ash, you need to test!!!

I will now be checking in extra frequently to find out what 12dpo brings for you all.

I am still neg. opk, not sure where I will fall this month but only 4 strips left for me. I am saving them for the weekend. According to an app on my phone it will be tomorrow. Then the countdown begins...
Went into school today and was asked by other teachers also prepping their rooms if there's any news with me about being bfp...It was difficult bc I was shocked they would even ask (we are not telling anyone but my bff) and that they would continue to hint at it as though I was hiding it. Wasn't very nice...I let them know there was no bun in the oven and left it at that. Urg. major irritated with all of that. They both had babies in Feb/March...Anyway, tomorrow may be O day and I need to focus on that!


----------



## Kaede351

I'm sorry Labmommy :( Some people can be really insensitive. They don't seem to know what it's like to be trying month after month. It's usually people who get pregnant straight away or by accident that ask silly things like that. But good luck on the Oing!!! Get some really good :sex: goin on!!!! 

I personally think 12dpo will bring AF haha. Anyway, I'm gona have a fairly early night lol. Talk to you all soon :)

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

wow reeds that's awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

i have some creamy/watery CM now....


thats normal b4 af right?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae night wee is not very concentrated!! I am still holdingut hope for you! And Aunt Kae will be sent a personalized pic. :)

Labmommy thats awful. Rude people. FX to O and catch the egg!!

ASHLEY TEST!!!

Spence how is the bean?


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, yay thank youuu 

I really do think it's awesome how we've become such good friends lmao! In real life I probably wouldn't have been brave enough to ever talk to any of yous in person... I'm a bit of a wimp dontchyaknow lol

And thanks, somebody needs some pma for me, cuz mine ran out ages ago XD  haha

XxX


----------



## Shey

Ash I hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae I think your a amazing gal and I am so glad we have become friends. All of have!! We are some lucky ladies to have found eachother on such a big forum!!


----------



## Kaede351

I totally agree, Reeds!!! I am amazing ;P I think the rest of you girls are amazinger tho XD I feel totally lucky to have met all you lovelies on here ^^

I was properly lost while we didn't have the net in lol. I missed my BMB gals!!! Haha

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

And we missed you! I am trying to send you some PMA are you getting it?


----------



## Kaede351

Lol, totally am!!! I was just rubbing my belly and praying haha, something I've not done in a while :)

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I so hope!!


----------



## Kaede351

Anyways chick, I is gona be off to bed now. I will update in the morning on the temp front. Fully expecting a drop, if it goes up I will let myself get a little bit excited  lol

Night night lovelies, much love!!

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good night Kae. Sleep well. Praying for a temp rise!! Love to you!


----------



## Shey

Hey Reeds how are you feeling?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Shey I am good. Feeling pregnant finally. lol

How are you doing/ How was your doc appt?


----------



## Shey

Im ok my appt went ok tested early and had :bfn: still gonna test again next week. I've been nauseous since the 1st of this month and my bbs have been hurting. So im not giving up hope


----------



## reedsgirl1138

How long is your lp usually?


----------



## Shey

15 or 19


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh wow. So your still early! FX Is your oh excited with all the symptoms?


----------



## dannyboygirl

Im testing the 17-21st im buying 5 dollar ones with the hch 100 and 2 digital blue one for wednesday and friday..The witch comes on saturday.sorry if TMI but we all have it..:)


----------



## Shey

haven't talked to him in days. we got into a heated convo and he said things that pissed me off so I left his place and went home


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh my girl. How long you guys been together if you don't mind I ask...I hope you guys can work things out.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome Dannyboygirl!! GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Shey

2months I knw its early to be fighting in a relationship


----------



## new_to_ttc

Hi ladies, good luck on getting your BFPs!!!!

Im 7dpo... is 12 dpo the right time to test? This is my first month of ttc so i dont expect it to happen right away, but I want to get my first arghhh scary test right and done att he right time!


----------



## dannyboygirl

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Welcome Dannyboygirl!! GOOD LUCK!!

Hey girl...Thanks so much and same to you..


----------



## dannyboygirl

new_to_ttc said:


> Hi ladies, good luck on getting your BFPs!!!!
> 
> Im 7dpo... is 12 dpo the right time to test? This is my first month of ttc so i dont expect it to happen right away, but I want to get my first arghhh scary test right and done att he right time!

You never know..don't put negativity in front of hope :)..I got it on the first try... Here is :coffee: to the 1st try to #2..:happydance:


----------



## new_to_ttc

I worried too much hope will lead to too much disappointment! I think we dtd on the wrong days too.. its all new... we will learn as we go I guess. I was 19wks pregnant when I found out with my son, so all this early signs and symptoms phase is very very new to me! 

Thank you for your pma... *fingers crossed*


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I had thought that I didn't dtd on the right days last cycle either TTc but I am now 5 weeks. LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Shey said:


> 2months I knw its early to be fighting in a relationship

Wow Shey you guys have only been together 2 months? Aren't you nervous about ttc with him? Have you known him a long time? If I am being too nosey you don't have to answer. :shrug:


----------



## Kaede351

Morning, temp was down to 36.11 from 36.40odd yesterday so I think it's safe to say I'm out. Now I just hope that AF shows before we go to birmigham next week. That's the last thing I want when I'm staying with the inlaws :S lol

XxX


----------



## new_to_ttc

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I had thought that I didn't dtd on the right days last cycle either TTc but I am now 5 weeks. LOL

Oh wow thank you soooo much this gives me a bit more hope! Im feeling a lot more rational this morning, yesterday I was so hormonal I was laughingl, crying, shouting, fretting - all at the same time in some cases too lolol

Congratulations on your BFP!!!!


----------



## Kaede351

Isn't ttc a lovely thing new_to_ttc lol, such a lovely time of our lives 

XxX


----------



## new_to_ttc

noooooo lolol We talked non stop about, were we sure, every possible eventualitiy came up before we decided to actually ttc .. not once did hormones get mentioned lol I genuinely genuinely thought I could dtd, wait 2 weeks, test... try again if necessary ... Im only 7dpo of cycle 1!!! lololol Im keeping sane today, so far all is good lol My partner was really tetchy yesterday too, and talking last night he was saying how he never anticipated this wait to be so long and hard, we both genuinely thought the 2ww would be fine, well wasnt even discussed lol


----------



## labmommy

Welcome new to ttc and dannyboygirl! Fx'd for both!


----------



## labmommy

Yes the dreaded 2ww...I hope it goes by quickly for you!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae I am sorry about the temp drop hun. xxxx

Good morning ladies.


----------



## Kaede351

Lol... I've had rediculous mood swings today  one minute I was crying cuz I found the bounty pack the midwife gave me before my m/c while I was clearing stuff out... Next thing I know I'm laughing so hard that I'm crying with laughter and sound like mutley. This is gona be a stressful period lol

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh Kae. The move is probably a bit overwhelming as you go through stuff. Take a break. I said. LOL


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Reeds did the US first tri disapprear?


sorry Kae about the temp drop hope your settling well in your new place! 

How are you doing labmommy?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep it was deleted for some reason. I got a message about it on FB. I guess we said something we shouldn't. I don't know. There is still one in the 3rd tri.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Welcome New_To_Ttc and dannyboygirl! Hope you guys get your BFP straight away!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

that is crazy! I wonder was this site UK based? Hope no-one was offended!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

It was nice to chat with girls in the same time zone. But I also love the Uk girls too its fun to learn the lingo....lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I don't know. I didn't think we had said anything offense but maybe. I didn't read all the threads. I hope I offended no one. I think all the ladies on here are great.


----------



## Kaede351

Well girls, the witch arrived while I was having a nap, and now I've woken up I feel hungover :S Haven't even had anything to drink lol.

But yeah, getting some pma because I'm gona get some opks for the next cycle :)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Oh, and I love talking to u 'merican girls haha :D and I don't talk that wierd do I? Lol 

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I love your lingo Kae. I find myself typing like you would talk. I would love to meet you someday. I am so sorry AF got you huni.


----------



## Shey

Idk why they did that. I never read anything from the US threads that werent appropriate


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am not sure either Shey but we must have offended someone. :(


----------



## Shey

Idk who


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I dont know...


----------



## Shey

that really sucks!


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, sometimes you make me laugh how you talk too Reeds  When you say things like "hey girl"... sounds funny to me cuz we don't talk like that 

Also, I'm feeling ok about the witch. Just feel a bit blegh haha. Least she arrived before we have to go to birmingham :D Haven't got to deal with that on the coach lol.

XxX


----------



## Shey

Kae wats it like living in England? I've always wanted to go for a vacation.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL. I am always gonna say that to you now. Hey girl!!


----------



## Shey

lol! reeds how you feeling?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

SUper sleepy. Ready for a nap but too lazy to move off the couch. LOL. SHey did you stp temping this month? I just looked at your chart your temps were super high and then no more posted.


----------



## Shey

Yea I haven't had chance to update and been super busy job hunting and figuring out how we're gonna afford to keep my son in daycare. yesterday i took my temp and it was 99.7


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow that is super high!!


----------



## Shey

yea so idk what's going on. Im hoping monday will be my :bfp:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Get that chart updated. LOL> I am off to nap. have a good one


----------



## Shey

Ok have a nice nap. Im watching New Moon.


----------



## Kaede351

Shey said:


> Kae wats it like living in England? I've always wanted to go for a vacation.

Hmmm... atm it's cold and wet lol. We've had the shittest summer holidays ever! And I bet once all the kids are back at school and I'm back at work the sun will come out. To be fair there are a few places wirht going... if you can drive. Which I can't lol.

I've ALWAYS wanted to go to the natural history museum in London. My dad said he would take us when we were little but we never ever got round to it. So I may MAKE him take us one day lol. In the Northeast where I live there are some pretty decent shopping centres. 

It's not too bad though I spose. 

Alreet thn Reeds me little mara, al start talkin in me northern thn  haha

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL. I love it Kae!! :)


----------



## Shey

I may go up to England whenever i have the money cause i hear it can be expensive


----------



## Kaede351

Did you get any of that Reeds? lol XD Took me a loooong time to understand the lingo here lol

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

Sorry the witch got you kae...... where in the northeast are you? Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Kaede351

Not far from Hartlepool, in Peterlee. Crap here but everything is just either a bus ride or a train ride lol

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

OMG what a very small world. My whole family on my dads side are from Blackhall, i spent most of my childhood there lmao


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kaede351 said:


> Did you get any of that Reeds? lol XD Took me a loooong time to understand the lingo here lol
> 
> XxX

Not a clue!! But I still loved it!!:)


----------



## Kaede351

lol, takes effort for me to write like that... I have to think about it XD

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

haha its great! I am so going to come visit you someday!!:)


----------



## Kaede351

grrrr, this website should sooooo have a like button... cuz I like that comment  haha.

Would LOVE to meet you in person :D

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, I'm really looking forward to tomorrow :D It's our first wedding anniversary! And because we're halfway through the month (therefore no money to go out/get presents or cards), we are going to do something me and Tayhave never done together before. 

We're going to bring our duvet down stairs and cuddle up on the sofa all day with dvds and tv :D Have a duvet day ^^

Sounds crap, but it's something we never do and it's the next best thing to going out. Plus we get to be alone together if we stay in ^^

Wonder how many of our family remember XD haha... probably not many :S

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

Thats a lovely thing to do......those sort of days are the best x

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY x x


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, thank you ^^

Seems like longer than a year to be fair... but then it feels like we been TTC for more than 14 months haha (that one actually seems like forever XD). I was kinda hoping I'd have a bfp for Tay's anniversary prezzie. But no go. Maybe for his bday in April lol... or mybe even xmas! :D

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

actually... my birthday is 2 weeks before xmas so for my bday would be nice lmao.

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That sounds like a lovely way to spend your anniversy!! Tj and I spent our 2 yr one mad at each other. LOL. I was pouting cause I thought we missed O day and he was being a jerk face.


----------



## Kaede351

hahaha, that classic XD Sounds like me  I'm very tetchy around O time haha

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Me too. And I was read back through my journal with the other pregnancies I also got mad about O time as well. But thankfully this one seems to be sticking.


----------



## AshleyNichole

Hey ladies, whew lots to catch up on!!

How is everyone?

Sorry Kae the witch got you LOTS OF PMA for next month :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Ashley how are you feeling?


----------



## Kaede351

I really, really hope it sticks for you Reeds :D

Haha, just thought of something silly... I'm so used to calling you Reeds, I can imagine meeting you in real life and calling you that  My name isn't really Kae, so you'd be dong the same thing 

Thanks Ash, I'm going to try opk's again, so I'm feeling fairly positive about this cycle :)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Oh, Ash!!! Any news yet?! :D

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

i am alright, EXHAUSTED...Just got home from 4wheeling with the family....


----------



## AshleyNichole

Nope no news, I am sure the witch is on her way...had some burning like pains in my lower back and side and a little cramping so im sure she is gonna show her face tomorrow or monday....lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

BUt have you tested!!?? I was super crampy when I got my BFP


----------



## AshleyNichole

CM is still kinda thick like...yellowish....and sometimes its wet/watery....but today more so pasty like...


----------



## AshleyNichole

No Reeds, have not tested for 4 days or 3 days idk I lost track because I took 3 already and they were stark white, so fig its negative since I HAVE ALWAYS had a :bfp: @ 2.5 weeks pregnant.\

SO if I get :bfp: @ 2.5wks pregnant how long is my lp?


----------



## AshleyNichole

i gotta jump on that horse tonight b4 she shows her face :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

wow ashley 2.5 is barely time to implant. Not sure
'

Got you some girl!


----------



## AshleyNichole

yeah so I must get pregnant RIGHT AFTER AF stops....you know? OV early...IDK :shrug:


----------



## AshleyNichole

my lower back hurts could be from riding 4 wheeler today though but only rode for like 30min lol....im ready for bed can't wait...3 more hours bah ahaha


----------



## AshleyNichole

mrs sandi why arent u posting ur bump pic on here too!?!!? :rofl:


cute bump!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sorry Ashley. Just a bloat but here ya go...


----------



## Kaede351

Aww, but it's cute! :D I can't wait for a bump haha.... even though right now I'm trying desperately to get rid of the one I have XD

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs127.ash2/39678_10150253516020714_783345713_14372800_55330_n.jpg

Lol... got soooo bored and decided to use my whole hairspray can on Taylor's hair XD worked well though, still standing!!! 

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae thats so funny!! I wish Tj had hair!! LOL


----------



## Kaede351

Hahaha, I wish Taylor would get a hair cut  Even if it was just a trim to neaten it up... he wants to grow it :S

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

:rofl: Kae....


----------



## AshleyNichole

right back side is starting really to ache... :(

ugh i am off to put my son to bed and try to get some sleep myself. night girls!


----------



## Kaede351

Night Ash :) Sweet dreams, hope your back feels better soon :)

XxX


----------



## constantstar

Hey ladies!

I'm new to ttc and just read this ENTIRE thread...whew! I've enjoyed hearing about your experiences!

I hope to be testing (if I'm able to wait!) around 8/21 so here I am! :)

My cycle started 7/25 but I've never kept track of cycles so I don't know how long mine are. That made for a pretty fun guessing game for O! We bd on 2, 6, 7, 8, 10....so hopefully that covered all our bases! I hoped to last night but it was a long day!

About 4 days ago I started having a stuffy nose and today I'm cramping. I'm the type that can hear about a weird sickness and have the same "symptoms", so I've tried to ignore them! I probably have a summer cold and af on the way!

I'm ordering an opk and thermometer if af arrives so I can do this right next month. I'm trying to plan for that instead of getting hopeful...it's hard! No one told me the 2ww would be so long!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome Constantstar!! WOW you read ur whole thread and still posted with us crazies! LOL Really this is a gread group hope you stay and your journey ttc is a short one


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

hey r reeds how you doing girl? how you feeling.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh I am feeling paranoid tonight. I haven't poas in a few days. LOL I know I am pregnant but the days I don't really have any symptoms worries me. :(


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

constantstar said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I'm new to ttc and just read this ENTIRE thread...whew! I've enjoyed hearing about your experiences!
> 
> I hope to be testing (if I'm able to wait!) around 8/21 so here I am! :)
> 
> My cycle started 7/25 but I've never kept track of cycles so I don't know how long mine are. That made for a pretty fun guessing game for O! We bd on 2, 6, 7, 8, 10....so hopefully that covered all our bases! I hoped to last night but it was a long day!
> 
> About 4 days ago I started having a stuffy nose and today I'm cramping. I'm the type that can hear about a weird sickness and have the same "symptoms", so I've tried to ignore them! I probably have a summer cold and af on the way!
> 
> I'm ordering an opk and thermometer if af arrives so I can do this right next month. I'm trying to plan for that instead of getting hopeful...it's hard! No one told me the 2ww would be so long!

Welcome to the thread! hope you get your bfp really soon!


----------



## rachyh1990

i will be testing next week i am currently about 9DPO, over the last two days i have had tummy pains backpains ,sore boobs etc. i got a positive opk on CD12, and then starting from about 3 days they have got stronger and have been strong positives today and yesterday. does this sound good to you guys? x


----------



## Kaede351

Wow, constantstar, what a trooper you are!! Reading the whole thread lol XD

Hope you're TTC journey is a short and enjoyable one :) And welcome to the thread ^^

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Oh I am feeling paranoid tonight. I haven't poas in a few days. LOL I know I am pregnant but the days I don't really have any symptoms worries me. :(

Reeds hun stopthinking like that and enjoy it! I'm so happy we get to be bump buddies


----------



## Kaede351

rachyh1990 said:


> i will be testing next week i am currently about 9DPO, over the last two days i have had tummy pains backpains ,sore boobs etc. i got a positive opk on CD12, and then starting from about 3 days they have got stronger and have been strong positives today and yesterday. does this sound good to you guys? x

Hmmm, don't know haha. OPKs aren't exactly 100% reliable for these things. But if the lines are getting darker maybe it's a good sign :)

Welcome to the thread ^^

XxX


----------



## rachyh1990

i know opks arent acurate its just ive never had positive opks after Ovulating. will wait a few days and test lol i cant help it im a poasa lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

rachyh1990 said:


> i will be testing next week i am currently about 9DPO, over the last two days i have had tummy pains backpains ,sore boobs etc. i got a positive opk on CD12, and then starting from about 3 days they have got stronger and have been strong positives today and yesterday. does this sound good to you guys? x

I had some nice lines on opk towards the end of 2ww and look where I am! sounds good FX for your bfp really soon!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

S_a_m_m_y said:


> rachyh1990 said:
> 
> 
> i will be testing next week i am currently about 9DPO, over the last two days i have had tummy pains backpains ,sore boobs etc. i got a positive opk on CD12, and then starting from about 3 days they have got stronger and have been strong positives today and yesterday. does this sound good to you guys? x
> 
> I had some nice lines on opk towards the end of 2ww and look where I am! sounds good FX for your bfp really soon!Click to expand...

I dont think I got my positive until about 3 days of dark opks then I tested....dont eat alot of watermelon....it will dilute your fmu and you might have to wait longer to get your bfp.....I learned the hard way...lol :rofl:


----------



## Kaede351

haha, I knwo the feeling. i used my only 2 tests and I even KNEW AF was on her way (prayed and made myself believe she wasn't, but...) XD I just couldn't wait until AFTER she was due lol.

XxX


----------



## rachyh1990

sammy if you look at my ovulation thread are they as dark as yours were before you gt your bfp?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Rach I am not sure thse are a good indicator. My opks had a line but faint...I was sure I wasn't preggo but well I am. Good luck


----------



## Shey

hey ladies! how you all doing today?

asfm still nauseous and bbs still hurting. tomorrow is the day i test again


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Why you waiting Shey?? TEST!!


----------



## Shey

Cause it's the last test I have. after that i have to wait til I get money again


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya girls, hope everyone is ok :)

Shey - TEST!!!!! :D

I've had horrible AF cramps... not especially bad, but really achey. Like in my tummy but then it spreads into my groin and down my legs and also all over my lower back :( So, instead of being able to enjoy our special day I've been having to wander all over the house to try to relieve the ache. It feels almost like when you've been sitting down for a long time. But I hadn't been lol. Any of that make sense? 

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Oh, and a question... my LP was fairly short this cycle... is 12 days too short for implantation to happen? or is it about right for a "normal" cycle? Cuz I'm hoping that it has something to do with that little bit of weight I lost (might be a bit hopeful, but maybe? lol). I'm hoping my cycles will go back to 28 days :)

XxX


----------



## KatieMRi

Hey Em, not seen you in a while, hope you're well x


----------



## labmommy

:thumbup:Hola Ladies! Wow did you guys post some pages yesterday! Took me several minutes to read through it all.

Shey- TEST!

I broke down and ordered more opk's, a bbt, and some preseed today. Still negative opk...I wonder if it would have been positive earlier in the week while I was on the plane sunday/mon returning from my trip??? I sure hope not because if so, I missed it! No mile high club for me. :haha:

I will need some help with the bbt...what's a good place to chart at? Will also need to recruit some of you to help me read the chart since I'm a newbie at it. :coffee:

Just love using all of these smileys :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Beautiful day in the midwest today! :flower:


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya Labmommy, fertility friend is probably the best website to use for your chart. You also need a digital thermometer that shows 2 decimal points... e.g. 36.55c. You can start charting at any time in your cycle, but it will probably take 2 or 3 cycles to establish a proper pattern :)

I'm sure we will all help you read it too :) I'm getting failry good at chart reading (kind of ) Although, FF is pretty good and explains it all mostly.

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae a 12lp is pretty normal I belive..they want it to be 10 to 16 I think. 

Labmommy I used fertility friend to chart my temps. YOu can pay or not...bbut if you do pay its a little more helpful, I just had paid for a full year when I got my BFP. LOL BUt if you wait a bit they offer you a better deal. YOu know to take your temp at the same time everyday and its a good idea to start right away. ALso make sure you have had at least 3 of sleep prior to taking your temp.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Kae we posted at the same time!! LOL


----------



## labmommy

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Kae a 12lp is pretty normal I belive..they want it to be 10 to 16 I think.
> 
> Labmommy I used fertility friend to chart my temps. YOu can pay or not...bbut if you do pay its a little more helpful, I just had paid for a full year when I got my BFP. LOL BUt if you wait a bit they offer you a better deal. YOu know to take your temp at the same time everyday and its a good idea to start right away. ALso make sure you have had at least 3 of sleep prior to taking your temp.

do you mean 3 hours of sleep?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL yes. I just woke up myself. And Kae is right about the bbt thermometer. I bought one for about 8 dollars at walmart. :)


----------



## labmommy

Alright! I'm setting up the ff.com now. Ordered the opk's, bbt and preseed form early-pregnancy-tests site. It was $8 and some change. Free shipping though. I've checked my walmart and the bbt they had avail was more than that. My store doesn't carry too much in the fertility section :( But instead I can have it delivered to my door! :)


----------



## labmommy

By the way, thanks girls for the quick reply!


----------



## Kaede351

I got my thermometer for free when I ordered some OPKs off the net lol.

Also, Hi katie I missed you before :D

Hi Reeds ^^ how are you today? :D

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Watch your thermometer from early pregnancy I bought my first one there and it wasn't right. My temps were all over the place horribly and then leveled out a bit when I bought new thermometer.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am being a paranoid twit today!!


----------



## Kaede351

I duno what make mine is, but it seems pretty good... no idea how to change the batteries on it so am screwed when it goes XD

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Its a good thing they aren't expensive. LOL How was your weekend ladies?


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, why you being paranoid? 

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cause I am a ******. I am sure I am fine but when I don't have very many sypmtoms I worry. Everything I read say this is normal espically since my body has done this before but it still worried me.


----------



## labmommy

are false negative opk's possible?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I haven't heard of any labmommy...


----------



## labmommy

My weekend was good. Spent Friday night watching tv with oh. Saturday was a neighborhood bbq that turned into an all night party. (close friends with neighbors) Today I did some cleaning (still am) and am enjoying the weather by sitting on the deck with the laptop and creating lesson plans for the first few wks of school coming up.

Don't be paranoid Reeds. :flower: Relax, think of how many ppl NEVER have symptoms and don't even find out they're pregnant until 4 months! See if doing something outdoors before the weather turns can put your mind at ease so you can enjoy being pregnant and still active. Or start a journal so we can all follow you :winkwink: 
Whatever you do....ENJOY it!! :)


----------



## dannyboygirl

Super baby dust this week Im so nervous... I can take the 25 hcg tuesday cuz then Im 10 dpo...So Im praying..It rained today and it was dreary hope that is a good sign..


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have a journal. I just dn't know how to put a link in my sig. I will post a link


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Here is the link

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/391758-sandi-tjs-9-month-journey-4.html


Hey Danny how r u?


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, don't be paranoid chick. try and enjoy it... the symptoms will probably get bad and then you'll wish they were better lol 

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Kae. I am sorry to be whiney. I will do better. 


How was your weekend?


----------



## Kaede351

You're not whiney! I'd be worse, trust me! Just wait until it's my turn... I'll be having panic attacks everyday lmao XD

My weekend was ok. Been feeling lousy cuz of the witch. I feel like I've been beaten up lol. But had a good day today. Had an epic lie in and Taylor made me lunch when I got up. And we watched some tv and a movie together then we got chinese and now we're watching another movie haha. So, pretty boring, but I've enjoyed just spending time with him :)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

How was your weekend? :)

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Did you get all the hairspray out of his hair!??? Lol that was great!! 

I had a boring weekend...lots of napping after work. haha. My real weekend is tuesday/wednesday. I like working sat/sun at work the days go by faster!


----------



## Kaede351

I'm still on summer hops. Kids dnt go back to school for like another 3 weeks lol. Although so far, most of my summer has been spent trying to sort this house out rather than relaxing :( but I think I'm almost done. Just a bit more to do :)

Lol, duno he had a shower this morning while I was still asleep, before he went to work. I'll be able to tell when he gets home lol

My temps are really low so far this cycle. They're about a whole degree lower :S weird!

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

hey ladies nobody is ever on when I come on in the mornings, :lol:

nothing goin on here still waiting for the :witch: to get here, had really bad diaherrea last night (TMI SORRY) and today woke with a headache which I have been having for like 2 weeks ughh..

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Kaede351

ASHLEY!!!! TEST ALREADY WOMAN!!!!!! lol XD

I'm ok, feeling a bit better today than yesterday. I don't feel like I've taken a good beating today XD But then I only got up an hour ago and it's 1.48pm haha. I think the lie in helped 

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

hehehhe!


----------



## AshleyNichole

i usually get the dia a day before my AF shows, so I know she is on her way.....thats y I have not tested Kae..


----------



## AshleyNichole

k im off to take some medicine for my head and make breakfast...


----------



## Kaede351

Well test soon if she doesn't show lol 

I need some lunch but duno what to have lol. I'm bored of beans on toast!!

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Beans on toast?? Whats that Kae?


----------



## Kaede351

lol... umm, cooked baked beans on a slice of toast with butter lol  Don't you guys eat that?! :O I have it all the time XD I spaghetti hoops instead of beans this time though lol. (beans and tinned spaghetti stuff in tomato sauce is free on my diet and I can have as much as I like without using syns :))

A duno! You american peoples! You eat peanut butter and jam in a snadwich but never heard of beans on toast lmao 

Loves!!!

XxX


----------



## labmommy

hahahaha Kae...I think I'll try that on oh today, beans on toast. I'll tell him it's a foreign meal. ;)


----------



## labmommy

So OH was in a motorcycle accident yesterday. Riding someone's bike to check it out, braked too hard and stopped while sliding on the ground with the bike on top of him. A car driving by stopped and helped get it off of him. He now has fractured and broken ribs, lungs are ok, leg that was under bike hurts and so he can't walk well and has difficulty breathing in due to pain from ribs. Could hfave been much worse, but he is never getting on one again. 6 week recovery time, though for now only a 1 week release from work. We'll have to see his primary later in the week to see what happens next. We spent all night in the hospital and then pharmacy. Pills are making him loopy. 
I'm so happy he's home though. Please include him in your thoughts/prayers. :roll:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh Lab we will keep him in our prayers so glad he is doing okay


Kae that actually sounds really yummy!!


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, I hope he gets better soon hun :(

And lol... a foreign meal XD Well kind of. I can't believe you guys don't eat it!! haha

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

lab sorry to hear that,keeping him in my thoughts


asfm~ i believe af is starting started with the pinky brown stuff and just plugged my vajajay and havent checked since, :lol:


----------



## Kaede351

Night night girls :)

Sorry the wit h got you Ash

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

NIght Kae I am also off to bed. I am feeling super dizzy:(


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Sorry labmommy to hear dh's accident praying for a speedy recovery.

Reeds have a great night hope you feel better


----------



## Kaede351

OMFG!!!! I'M GONA MURDER MY DOG THIS MORNING!!!!! 

She's been rediculously hyper, running all over. She's destroyed my yard and somebody has nicked my poo shovel from the yard (eww... :S), so I've got to go and get one of those in a bit. Also, when we had carpets put in the carpet fitter left a HUGE cardboad tube... which is now in shreds (not exactly a bad thing, cuz at least now it will fit in the bin lol). But OMG!!! My head is BANGING now :(

I've just had one of those mornings... and it's only 10am :cry:. I was supposed to be getting a technician out today to fix my computer. But the company I phoned didn't change my address on my details, so first of all they went to the wrong house. They hadn't changed my phone number so they called my grandparents. And they put the wrong information down about what it is that's wrong with it so now it's not getting done today at all, I have to wait until tomorrow when somebody will be coming out to collect my PC and take it away for repairs and it won't be ready for 5 working days... which means I will be away when it is brought back. I'm abotu ready to cry right now -.-

Hope you girls are having better days than me!

XxX


----------



## bbhopes

:hug: Kaede


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks bbhopes :)

I think I need a lie down lol. my head is still killing me :( I'll be back later ^^ cya

XxX


----------



## KatieMRi

Awww Emz, hope you're ok. My dogs always hyper lol, have to clean the front room every day. LOL X


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, I feel cruel but I've just put her in her cage. I haven't got the energy to deal with her today >.< I'll take her for a walk later, too cold right now and just woke up from a nap lol. My head feels better now though! :)

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:hugs: Kae. Sorry about the rough morning.


----------



## Kaede351

It's ok now lol. Taylor will be home soon and then he can take over puppy duty 

I just got back from taking her for a walk... not sure it's tired her out, but it's tired ME out lol

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Anyway, gotta go to bed. My pc will be gone tomorrow :cry: And then I'll be away for a week on friday too. I'll still have the laptop, but Taylor uses that. So, if I don't talk to any of you lovelies I will talk to you when I get back :)

LOVE YOUSSSS.

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

oooohhh Kae gonna miss ya! Hope your puppy behaves. YOu need to post of pic of her


----------



## labmommy

Yes Kae, we need a pic of the pup! My puppy has had MANY naughty incidents...but is still ridiculously cute :muaha:


----------



## Kaede351

When I get back and get my pc back I will post a pic :)

That's the problem Labmommy! She so cute! I hate it when I have to give her a smack or tell her off... It's those eyes!!! Lol. And then she puts her head to one side haha. But I seriously don't know how to stop her peeing on my carpet :( I feel like I can't let her in the living room cuz she'll pee, but I can't shut her on the kitchen because she chews my new table and chairs :( sometimes I really dislike her haha.

XxX

(ps... If you want to see a pic, I have some on my facebook. It's Emma Louise Fillier if u wana add me :))


----------



## labmommy

oh my goodness Kae....just saw your profile pic of the puppy on fb....what a cutie! I see what you mean by those eyes! 
Layla had terrible moments in the beginning. Chewed drywall, table legs, charger cables, etc... She grew out of that (though she does still enjoy pens/pencils and the occasional tissue). The peeing stopped when we changed the crate we used during the day. We went to a kennel type crate from a wire crate and moved it to our bedroom from the laundry room. Don't know why or how...but after that NO MORE accidents. She's now 3. Good luck to you!


----------



## Shey

Kae your puppy is adorable. my lab didn't stay a puppy for long. he's big. lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Shey were ya been? DId ya test yet?


----------



## Shey

I've been lurking! lol! Yea I tested yesterday and it still :bfn: but not giving up. just waiting to see if the :witch: shows her ugly face or not.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sorry about the BFN...your temps are still real high


----------



## Shey

yea


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, she is rather beautiful. Too bad she's a little cowbag lol

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya girls, had my second week weigh in at Slimming World and I lost another 4lb!!! :D So I now have my first half stone (8.5lb lost in total... 1/2 stone is 7lb). I got a sticker for my book and a certificate for my half stone. I also won Slimmer of The Week for losing the most weight this week. I nearly cried!!! haha. I'm so happy ^^

I have to be extra specially good next week because we will be away visiting Taylor's parents, but as long as I stick to healthy options when we go out I should be fine :D So basically, although today started off crap cuz I was poorly I now feel better than ever lmao!

Anyway, hope everybody else has had a good day :D

XxX


----------



## labmommy

:yipee:yay! woohooo! You go Kae! 

Shey, keep the hopes up since AF is not there yet. My friend's coworker NEVER tested positive with any of her kids on a preg. test. She once tried for the heck of it while 6 mos. preg...still nothing! Just a little food for thought :)

asfm, today's opk was the darkest I've seen this week, though still not pos. so fx'd that it is moving up there...not that I missed it on my trip. :dohh: Got my package today with the bbt thermometer, more opk's and preseed. Gonna start temping tomorrow morning. :coffee:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae that is awesome!! I am so happy for you. I really will be trying too not gain too much weight with this pregnancy as I am over weight anyway so the baby can absorb some of my fat. LOL

Lab how are ya?

Ashley where are you hun?

Shey you feeling okay??

SAMMY???!! I have been missing you as well


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks hun. I was gobsmacked when they said slimmer of the week was me lol. I hope I carry on losing 4lb every week. That would make it quick and easy to get to my first goal weight lol

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

OH my Kae you would meet your goal super quick!!


----------



## Kaede351

I'm hoping I do lol! On the way to meeting my goal I'd get my 1 stone lost award, 1 1/2 stone loast award and the award for losing 10% of my body weight when I hit my first target :D I'm aiming for slimmer of the month next XD haha. I'm determined to lose weight now I know how easy it can be lol.

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

omg... I am SO bored!! I'm not really tired either cuz I had loads of sleep today lol 

what's everybody up to?

Xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

kae was getting some food. I was hungry after all the diet talk. LOL


----------



## Kaede351

Lol, ur not the only one! I'm starving!!! 

My poor Roxy has a poorly belly, so no sleep for me tonight. I don't want her to mess in her cage. I have to keep letting her out

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh no. Did she eat some grass yet that should help. Poor baby and mommy


----------



## Kaede351

We don't have any grass, just a concrete yard. And I didn't take her out today cuz I was feeling poorly myself most of the day. I wonder if it's the new food I got her? You put water on it and it makes lie a gravy with the biscuits. It's either that or she has a habit of drinking out the drain the dirty little moo lol. Even if I keep fresh water for her She goes straight for the drain. So I duno what it is. She's been fine all day up til now. 

I think she must have emptied her tummy now. She did about 4 massive poos and the barked to come in like she does when she's finished. If there's a mess in the morning Taylor will have to clean it up cuz I'm tired lol.

Xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

OOOHHH the poor baby and poor Taylor in the morning. LOL 

I hope her belly has settled now.


----------



## Kaede351

I don't think there was any mess this morning lol. He was lucky 

XxX


----------



## Shey

aww Kae how's your puppy?


----------



## Kaede351

She's ok now. She's back to being a beast lol. Bought her some different food, so hopefully she'll be ok in future. 

How did your doctor's appointment go Reeds?! :D

XxX


----------



## charlene09

Sorry I havent been on for a while, I cant keep up on this thread? has there been Any BFPS yet apart from sammy whom i know about :D


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Charlene. I got my BFP! I am due April 15. 

Kae I am still sitting and waiting to be seen. need to wee and have killer heartburn!! ugh gotta love when the drs are slow!!:)


Shey did u ever test?


----------



## Kaede351

Wow... How many hours behind us are you? 5? What time was the doc supposed to see you? :/

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Good luck reeds!
Welcome back charlene!
Glad to hear pup's sickness may be over Kae!

Asfm, I got my positive opk today woohoo! Cd20. Hate all this moving around!


----------



## Kaede351

Yay for +OPK! Get the baby dancing in!!! :D

XxX


----------



## charlene09

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey Charlene. I got my BFP! I am due April 15.
> 
> Kae I am still sitting and waiting to be seen. need to wee and have killer heartburn!! ugh gotta love when the drs are slow!!:)
> 
> 
> Shey did u ever test?



Omg great news :D congratulations hun x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well finally I was seen...it was a slow day. I was super tired when I got home so I did take a nap. He did do a quick external scan and seen the sac and the fetus. We didn't see a heartbeat but I am thinking it was too early. He did order another quantive when I had my other labs done. I also have a cyst on my right ovary. He said that was normal in a healthy pregnancy:)


----------



## labmommy

oh congrats reeds, that's excellent!
I'm pretty sure it is too early to hear the heartbeat.


----------



## Shey

Aww sorry bout the cyst reeds but glad the bub is fine and that things are great for you.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Shey did you test?


----------



## Shey

nope waiting til next week when I'll have a lil bit of money so i can get some tests


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow you have way more patience than me. You took your ff down so we can't stalk your temps. :( Wasn't Af due today?


----------



## labmommy

Haven't seen sammy around in a bit...

ole ole oxen free! yooo hooo sammy sammy where are you?


----------



## tryin4babe#3

Hi Ladies hope you don't mind if I join. I'll be testing on Sun 8/22 @ 12dpo, af is due 13dpo. I already tested at 8dpo and again this morning at 10dpo both :bfn:. Slightly discouraged but i've been having some promising symptoms like i'm not having any of my normal pre :witch: symptoms, no sore bb's, no cramps, no breaks out and i should be in a terrible mood and i'm not. Also right now I have a bad metalic taste in my mouth, this i've never had before so i'm trying to stay positive. 

Good luck to all, hoping for bfp's
:dust:


----------



## wantbaby2

tryin4babe#3 said:


> Hi Ladies hope you don't mind if I join. I'll be testing on Sun 8/22 @ 12dpo, af is due 13dpo. I already tested at 8dpo and again this morning at 10dpo both :bfn:. Slightly discouraged but i've been having some promising symptoms like i'm not having any of my normal pre :witch: symptoms, no sore bb's, no cramps, no breaks out and i should be in a terrible mood and i'm not. Also right now I have a bad metalic taste in my mouth, this i've never had before so i'm trying to stay positive.
> 
> Good luck to all, hoping for bfp's
> :dust:

sounds good.keep hopes up


----------



## Shey

Still no sign of AF and im out of tests


----------



## charlene09

Shey said:


> Still no sign of AF and im out of tests


omg can you not buy some :blush: gooood luck hope this is it for you:hugs:


----------



## Shey

charlene09 said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> Still no sign of AF and im out of tests
> 
> 
> omg can you not buy some :blush: gooood luck hope this is it for you:hugs:Click to expand...

Im gonna have my bf get me test i don't have any money. thank you girlie. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

labmommy I'm here I'm here....lol sorry ive been mia still trying to get mived into our new house but ms and migraines arnt working with me been down sick for the last couple of days hope you ladies are doing well


----------



## mas

tryin4babe#3 said:


> Hi Ladies hope you don't mind if I join. I'll be testing on Sun 8/22 @ 12dpo, af is due 13dpo. I already tested at 8dpo and again this morning at 10dpo both :bfn:. Slightly discouraged but i've been having some promising symptoms like i'm not having any of my normal pre :witch: symptoms, no sore bb's, no cramps, no breaks out and i should be in a terrible mood and i'm not. Also right now I have a bad metalic taste in my mouth, this i've never had before so i'm trying to stay positive.
> 
> Good luck to all, hoping for bfp's
> :dust:

I too have a metallic taste! and this is my only symptom... i ovulated btw CD12 and CD17 and Im due af on Wednesday or the following monday... af been playin tricks on me since ttc!!

Keep us posted really hope u get ur :bfp:


----------



## AshleyNichole

hey ladies sorry i havent been on, been just around dealing with the witch :lol:


how is everyone doing?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies. I got a call from the dr. WIll be having another ultrasound tuesday. my levels at 5weeks 6days was 27125.40, a week ago they were 4165. They say that is still really high so we are looking again to see if there is just one.


----------



## Shey

good luck reeds hope everything goes well

Ash sorry that the :witch: got u 

Sammy hope you feel better

asfm still no sign of AF so going to test next week when i can


----------



## rachyh1990

well ladies af due today but no sign, did a hpt two days ago and negative,think its just a awiting game today for the witch to show her ugly face, most symptoms i had have gone, my temp is still at 36.8 so who knows xxx


----------



## AshleyNichole

wow reeds those are amazing numbers!! how are u feeling hun?


well i had :sex: on cd 3/4 and AF pretty much left....hmph weird, and DH actually put :spermy: in me, can I get pregnant on my period?


----------



## AshleyNichole

GL rachy!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Too be honest Ashley I actually feel like crap. The pregnancy ms has kicked in but its all day. But I am happy about it..


----------



## Shey

Hope you feel better reeds


----------



## AshleyNichole

hope u feel better Sandi...r u throwing up or just nauseous?


----------



## AshleyNichole

does anyone play papaya farm on their cell phone!? :rofl:


----------



## Shey

I have no games on my phone Ash. I have metropcs and they don't have games on the phone. I'd have to pay for games. blah! So nope I don't have it. sorry :(


----------



## labmommy

I don't have that game Ash...is it like on the google or apple market downloads?

Sammy and Reeds, hope you gals feel better!

Can you guys describe your ms? Just wondering what I could expect in 10-12 days possibly :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

yeah its in the android market :)


----------



## rachyh1990

well no sign of my period yet was due today temp is still up at 36.8 which is a good sign? but hpts are still shwing nothing (pound sho test) who knows...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Ashley I am just nauseated. 

Labmommy mine feels like I have a sour stomache all the time...like I had bad food or something. :( 

Good luck to the new ladies. Hope you get your BFPS! 

Sammy how are you?


----------



## Shey

I'll knw Tuesday


----------



## labmommy

I'm struggling to figure out when I should begin counting dpo, since I'm not sure when exactly o was or what my cycle length will be. Any volunteers, please help :):) 
I started temping a few days ago so I can't totally go off of that, but I think I'm still high.
I've had 3 days of positive opk's...cd 21, 22, 23...fertilityfriend site says I can o anytime between cd21-25 with those...
SO...when should I start count? Any takers? :dohh: :coffee:


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya girls, can't stop long cuz I'm on my MIL's laptop and Taylor wants on...

Just to say hi, and WOW!!! Those numbers are AMAZING Reeds!!!! Can't wait to seee what the doc says on tuesday :D

Anyway, I have to go now. But talk to you all soon!!

LOVE YOUUUSSSS

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HI Kae!! I am anxious about Tuesday. Hope to get some scan pics to show you all. 

Labmommy wow I am not sure. I would think that you have already did O just not sure when.


----------



## Shey

GL on Tuesday Reeds! hope all is well


----------



## AshleyNichole

cant wait to hear REEDS!!!


Af was only 5 days weird....


and then BD cd 3,4,6 and he put :spermy: on cd 3 and 4

and cd 6 which is today had some pinkish cm what's the for?!!?


----------



## AshleyNichole

or wait Im on CD 7 today bahahaha


----------



## AshleyNichole

Hey Kae!!! :)


Sammy~where ya been!?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have been wondering about Sammy too??


----------



## Shey

Yay where is Sammy?


----------



## dannyboygirl

Hey everyone how is it going? Everything is peachy


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Danny how are you? I am good


----------



## dannyboygirl

Congrats on your bean.Mine is on te hideout til 2nd tri(maybe)..:hug:


----------



## dannyboygirl

How have you been feeling Reeds? I hope great..Your symptoms???


----------



## reedsgirl1138

dannyboygirl said:


> How have you been feeling Reeds? I hope great..Your symptoms???

To be honest I feel like crap. LOL. But it is a good thing. I will take ms as that means my bean is snuggling in. 

Is your Af late?


----------



## tryin4babe#3

Well :witch: is due tomorrow and i'm still feeling pretty good, still non of the pre af symptoms that I usually have by now and df had a dream of :bfp: and swears my bb's are much bigger lol. Keeping my fingers crossed but trying not to get my hopes up too much. Didnt test today, waiting till i'm late, decided a :bfn: and then af would be to upsetting. Just going to wait to see if the :witch: arrives.

Good luck all
:dust:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck Trying hope you report a BFP to us soon.:)


----------



## dannyboygirl

already got 7 bfp appt tomorrow..:hugs:


----------



## dannyboygirl

sorry t hear your not well..


----------



## reedsgirl1138

WHAT?? And your just now sharing!! Oh girl your in trouble. LOL. I am so happy for you. Do you have pics posted? That is awesome.


----------



## dannyboygirl

Ms can be a good sign I guess:haha: sorry girl.congrats on your bfp


----------



## dannyboygirl

Im in hiding 2nd tri remember. Cant tell family or anyone.Hub knows though.Playing it safe..


----------



## dannyboygirl

You have me by a week and 3 days..I think.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well you could have told us. LOL I understand about waiting I have had 3mcs and I am scared whitless with this one but praying for the best.


----------



## tryin4babe#3

omg i'm so nervous, the :witch: is due today and she usually shows first thing in the morning and so far nothing, and my cycle's are very very regular. I'm afraid to test, worried that maybe my mind is playing tricks on me because I want this so bad and it's all I can think about. I'm going to wait till tomorrow and test with fmu or maybe wed just to be safe dont want to be disapointed twice.
Good luck all
Hope the :witch: doesnt show
:dust:


----------



## Shey

tryin4babe#3 said:


> omg i'm so nervous, the :witch: is due today and she usually shows first thing in the morning and so far nothing, and my cycle's are very very regular. I'm afraid to test, worried that maybe my mind is playing tricks on me because I want this so bad and it's all I can think about. I'm going to wait till tomorrow and test with fmu or maybe wed just to be safe dont want to be disapointed twice.
> Good luck all
> Hope the :witch: doesnt show
> :dust:

Fx'd for you! hope the :witch: stays away for ya!


----------



## tryin4babe#3

well af has not arrived but the cramps have :cry:. pretty sure the :witch: will be here tomorrow. so sad.

:dust:


----------



## Shey

the :witch: got me this morning! blah!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Shey so sorry the witch got you.

Tryingfor Good luck. Hope she stays away


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya girls, another pop in to say hi before I go out with MIL and Tayolr shopping. Hope everyone is ok. I will try and catch up with the posts later.

Hope everyone is ok ^^

XxX


----------



## rachyh1990

well 5 days late for AF no sign of the witch but ill negative hpt. going to the doctors to get bloods done today :) let youknow how it goes xx


----------



## tryin4babe#3

Shey said:


> the :witch: got me this morning! blah!


So sorry :cry:

Good luck this cycle!
:dust:


----------



## tryin4babe#3

I'm offically 1 day late and still no sign of the :witch:. Still having cramps though. Did and frer last night around 7pm and got a :bfn: so i'm thinking af will show today. Trying to keep my hopes up since i'm never late but thinking at 13 dpo I should have had some hint of a line.

:dust:


----------



## Shey

thanks lady. wont give up til i get that :bfp:


----------



## AshleyNichole

gl for next month shey~~


i am changing the thread to sept!!!


----------



## Shey

yay


----------



## AshleyNichole

:lol:


Whats new ladies?!

Not much here, starting a new job soon!!! Finally :)


----------



## Shey

Lucky you Ash! I wish I had a job again! there's no jobs here in Port St Lucie


----------



## Groovychick

Hello girls. May I join this thread? I'll be testing in early September. 11 days to go!


----------



## Shey

sure Groovy you can join us


----------



## AshleyNichole

yeah it sucks....i am just gunna work @ a gym so i can take my son with me coz i cant afford 300 a week for childcare.


----------



## AshleyNichole

welcome groovy!!!


----------



## Shey

damn 300 a week really that's expensive Ash.

have you thought bout working at a daycare? that's where Im trying to get a job at cause if you work there then you only have to pay half the tuition of daycare.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Hello ladies sory for being MIA I have been struck with MS so bad. And trying to unpack while taking care of myself and my family has been difficult. I guess every pregnancy is different. with my last pregnancy I was lucky to not have much morning sickness. Hope your all doing great! 

Reeds I hope your doing well cant wait to hear all about your appointment!

Sorry shey AF got you!

Ash hope you doing well 

Has labmommy been on?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies I am having twins!!

Baby A is measuring 7+3 and has a hb of 188, baby B is measuring 6+3 and we can't see a hb yet but I am praying its just early. By my lmp I should be 6+4 so baby B is right on but looks really small compared to Baby A. There is a chance baby B won't make it but I am being positive and praying that in a few weeks I will see a hb at the next u/s


----------



## AshleyNichole

omffffgggg SANDIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!! THATS FREAKIN AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

Just read the whole post reeds sorry, I got wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy excited when I saw baby a and baby b :lol:


I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers for baby b hunny.


I asked earlier why don't we be text buddies even though im not expecting im still in the USA hehehe!


----------



## AshleyNichole

do we get pics sandi belly and baby?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I will try to post some later. I am ready for a nap I have been up since 2am worried about this ultrasound so I am off to nap


----------



## AshleyNichole

ok sweetie!!! talk to you tomorrow sometime probably.
i have to go in tomorrow to fill out paperwork for my new job so not sure when I will be on.


----------



## Kaede351

Wow Reeds!!!! I really really hope that both baba's are ok :) I'm sooooo pleased (and jealous *ahem*) for you!!! Twins is awesome!!! I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers that both are fine :) You do sometimes get 1 twin which is alot smaller. I suppose the bigger is the dominant one :)

Anyway, lots of love and good vibes to you hun. I'm getting wierd AF type cramps... early OV? I have no idea, but me and Tay are BDing a whole lot lol. The temps will tell me lol. Maybe this is my cycles starting to become more normal? :) 

We went to Ann Summers (do you guys have that shop over there?) earlier and bought some toys to make dtd a bit more fun again haha. Got a new Rampant Rabbit cuz the old one broke, and a little thing called a bullet? We spent nearly £50 on 2 items :S. We kinda snuck away from MIL to go in the shop haha.

Anyway, talk to you all soon. I'm going to get some OPK's when we get home at the weekend so I will let you know what they say :) Talk to you soon girliess ^^ Much Love to you all!!

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

oohhh Kae spicin up that love life. THe bullet has some neat things you can but to add on to it. Rabbitt sounds fun!! Catch that egg girl!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

you ladies are awesome off to bed for me just had my late night smoothie...lol


----------



## tryin4babe#3

The :witch: got me. :cry:. As if the 2ww isnt already hard enough my body had to go and play tricks on me! :growlmad:

GL to everyone
:dust:


----------



## Shey

Aww congrats Reeds Im so happy for you!

Sorry tryin4babe#3 we're both in the same boat


----------



## rachyh1990

well period is 6-7 days late now, had bloods done this morning will find out tomrrow between 12-1pm :D not too sure whether to be positive or not though dnt wanna get my hopes up and then be upset when it comes back neg :(


----------



## Kaede351

Good luck Rachy!!! I really hope this is it for you :)

ASFM, I actually have some PMA back today lol. My shopping trip made me feel a bit more positive and exciting to dtd more ;P haha. It was getting a bit boring tbh XD

Anyway, hope everyone is ok :) Love yousss

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

GL Rachy...

:lol: Kae we don't have that store here but that's funny!!! I tried to get my DH to go there with me and his response was "what if someone sees my car there" uhm wtf it's just a sex store...GEEZ :roll:


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, I used to be shy like that before haha. Now I don't really care lol. I don't know anybody where I live, so I have nobody to be embarassed in front of 

Dunno what bits and bobs are good to add onto the Bullet, but it's pretty damn good on it's own lmao XD 

Back home tomorrow night so I'll be able to come on more again haha. Can't wait to sleep in my own bed again! haha. Looking forward to getting my OPK's too lol, I'm praying reeeeeeeeeally hard that this is my month :D

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

lmfao Kae about the bullet...how does it work? :rofl: I have never used any sex toys...maybe I should get some coz the :sex: is getting boring these days same stuff over and over bahahaha!



LOTS OF DUST TO YOU KAE :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Kaede351

It's literally a vibrator but it's shaped like a bullet... it has a little black button on the bottom of it to turn it on and off lol. We got it half price because we spent over £40 (on just the rampant rabbit -.- lol) so it was only £5 lol.

Yeah, it certainly makes things a bit more interesting!

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Hi Ladies!
Sorry I've been a stranger...school began this week and open house came later....I've been putting in long hours trying to get everything done with the schedule this new principal gave....

Reeds....fx'd gl! praying for you!
Shey, sorry about the witch!
Sammy, I hope you feel better soon!

asfm, I am waiting...not sure how many dpo I am...maybe 4?


----------



## AshleyNichole

gl labmommy!


Kae~that does sound interesting :) :lol:


this thread is dying down now since all my ladies are getting their :bfp: 's


----------



## Shey

thanks labmommy hope all is well with you

well ladies im off to get my hair did!


----------



## tryin4babe#3

Morning all, so excited to start trying this cycle! Getting me some opk's and preseed tonight. I've never used opk's or preseed and I'm not charting so if anyone has any tips in using them (like when the best time to start the opk's) please let me know.
Thanks
:dust:


----------



## AshleyNichole

where can you get preseed anyway? I swore I saw it at wal mart before but didn't see it today...Just wonderin..


----------



## Kaede351

HIya girls, just got back from a meal with the in-lawes... feeling a little bit drunk hehe. Had so,me wine... whch I don't usually have XD

Im glad to be home and I'M looking forward to being back in my own gbed lol.

Sorry if this message doesn't make sense. liek I said, am feeling a bit squiffy  haha

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, just read that last message... sorry! I've sobered up a bit now and that messages makes nooooo sense lol XD Maybe no more wine for me 

Hope everyone is ok ^^ Bedtime now I think :D Night night

Loves!!

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey girls...sorry I haven't been on been busy with the kids. 

Ashley this thread won't die your stuck with us!!

Girls I won't lie I love the sex toys...those things got me through when Tj was in Iraq(tmi). We have alot of fun with them and it does spice things up. I have to say if you haven't tried anything start out light with like a silver bullet...its not too imtimadating!! :) HAHA Now you ladie know it all about me!! Lmao

Tryin4 sorry the witch got you. 

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Shey

hey reeds im feeling ok have cramps and leg pain other than that im fine. How are you feeling?


----------



## Kaede351

Ugh, feeling that wine this morning lol. Reeeeeally don't want to get up, but in laws are going to be here soon. And my clothes have to be cat and dog hair free because Taylor's dad is allergic... Very awkward and annoying, cuz no matter what I do he still gets poorly :(

Oh well, better get up now. Talk to you girls soon

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning Kae!!


----------



## Kaede351

Hiiii lol. How are you this lovely sunny morning? lol (I say that now and it will probably rain -.- haha). I'm still waiting for the parents, and reeeeeeeally need to go back to bed lol. Wine isn't the best thing for me to have I think XD

I have time to say now lol... I started off with a rampant rabbit lol... although I was DEFINATELY not keen to start with XD It just felt a bit wrong lol, cold yano  But I soon got over that when my ex left me lol. Although to be fair I could have been quite happy without it XD haha. The bullet is pretty good to use during dtd, it's nice and small and you can use it to stimulate a really nice orgasm lmao XD (sorry tmi )

Anyway, parents are here so be back later :)

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

ok so with the bullet do u have to use a lub or is it just for the clitoris (tmi) bahahaha now we are in DEEP sex talk :rofl:


----------



## Shey

I've never used sex toys before but have used whipcream before lol


----------



## Kaede351

Nah, dnt need lube lol. It's just for clitoris stimulation lol. It's very good for doggy style, cuz then ur OH can lean round haha. Trust me... Amazing 

Tbh, don't need lube at all, as long as ur OH does his foreplay right lol

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

thanks for the info Kae hehehe!


----------



## AshleyNichole

goin to search online now for a bullet :rofl:


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, bet you get all sorts of strange things come up lol!!! I love being able to talk about things like this lol XD

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh I can't wait to see what all Ash comes up when she googles the bullet! lol


----------



## labmommy

hmm...maybe if this month is not THE month...it may be time to spice it up and change up the positions? :haha:
Not that anyon'e getting bored... :angelnot: but dtd over and over on call gets :coffee:
I can just see the look on hubby's face ! :wohoo:


----------



## labmommy

Enjoying my tall glass of moscato with the hope that it will be my last for nine months :flasher:


----------



## Kaede351

Haha labmommy. It does get a bit tedious dtd all the time, especially as it usually ends up being the same thing over and over. I'm limited to what positions we use though. Since my mc, it feels like DH is rediculously too big for me. Specially in doggy position. It really hurts :/ I might have to ask somebody about it, cuz it used to feel a bit uncomfy before, but in a strangely enjoyable way lol. Now it just hurts? 

It's not like an "omg we have to stop" pain, but it feels like he's too far inside me lol. It winds me if we happen to get carried away and he pushes in too hard/far (sorry, all of that is a bit tmi heh)

Anyway, yeah, sex is great ATM lol.

How is everybody this fine day? :)

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Oh I can't wait to see what all Ash comes up when she googles the bullet! lol



:rofl: TOO MANY CRAZY THINGS :lol:


----------



## AshleyNichole

doin alright Kae....

when my dh is on top and he like puts his knees closer to my shoulder (wish i could draw a pic bahahah) but its deep penetration and i cant relax and that clicking thing starts and its very uncomfy ughhh...HATE IT.....Doggy is usually OK for us he likes that position because he likes 2 see my a$$ wtf....:rofl: he wants to do it anal but hell 2 the no, i tried and barely got any of his wang :rofl: in there and about DIED.... :angelnot::dohh: does anyone else do anal? if you don't mind me asking since we in the deep sex talk now thanks to KAE :rofl: bahahahahahaha <3 ya KAE :) :flower:


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, yeah sorry bout that 

I'm on the same page as u Ash. We tried it once.... NEVER again lol. But it was an interesting life experience lol XD

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

hey Kae u are on!


----------



## AshleyNichole

lol....Kae it was a H.O.R.R.I.B.L.E. feeling to me and OF COURSE they love it because it's so tight....im like acckkk what if I poop on you or fart bahahahaha :rofl:


----------



## Kaede351

hahaha :rofl: It was rather painful XD like having a huuuuge poo but the wrong way round lmao XD

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

yessss Horrible thats why I didn't let him get that huge monster all the way in there i woosed out...


----------



## Kaede351

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Too funny XD

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

:rofl:


gawd this thread is totally dead.


Reeds is gone and Sammy too :cry:


----------



## Kaede351

I'm still here. Imnot going anywhere :) I'm sure Reeds and Sammy are still here. This thread went through some down time before, but it soon picked back up :)

XxX


----------



## Shey

Im here and there.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am still here. Just working weird hours and but with the kids. I try to get on everyday from my phone but its being difficult lately. I miss you ladies!! :)


----------



## Kaede351

We miss you Reeeeeeeeds!!!!! 

Ofc, we know Shey is here haha :D

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HOw is your weekend going Kae?


----------



## Kaede351

Not bad thanks hun :D Was a bit poorly this morning... I ahve a feeling I actually might be allergic to garlic. It seems to give me a really bad belly.

But! on the plus side, I got a phone call from my brother that went kind of like this

me - hello?

bro - hello sister

me - what's up?

bro - ummm, what are you doing in about years?

me - uh... how the hell woul I know? Why?

bro - wondered if you fancied coming to mine and Becca's wedding

me - OH WOW, WOW, WOW!!!! BUT!!! She said she never wanted to get married?!

bro - she lied

me - :rofl:


Sorry, am a bit hyper at.... 1.16am XD haha

Hope you are having a good weekend too? :D

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That is great news!! a wedding!! YAY. I am feeling like crap to be honest...super dizzy today and feeling like I am off balance...and so freaking constiapted!!


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, I'm sure you'll feel better soon :) it's probably making it worse that u got bubble AND squeak in the rather than just bubble lol (make sense? No?... Didn't think so >.< lol)

Anyway, I need sleep. Night night girlies :)

XxX


----------



## Shey

Kae that is great news!

Reeds hope you feel better


----------



## labmommy

Oh man, you guys crack me up!

We tried that stuff too....not happening! I'm with you too Ash, I feel like oh is gonna fall and crush me while on top. That really helps to get in the mood! lol
We have gotten into the habit of just having me be on top all the time. Fine with me, just extra work for me...but I get what I like out of it :yipee:
I just hope the gravity thing doesn't have to do with my we haven't seen a BFP yet...We roll right over afterwards but...if it doesn't happen this month then we will have to go back to the standard I might get squished thing. :bodyb:
Testing will occur sometime later this week...just not sure when :)


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, I prefer being on the bottom. I like being on top too... but bottom is better XD

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Girls all this talk of sex is making me feel bad...poor Tj. I havent gave that man any lovin since my BFP. I am so nervous about a mc that I can't not to mention the fact I am so nauseated at night. 

I hope all you lovelies are doing good.xxx


----------



## Kaede351

Heh, I was like that when I got my bfp before. I will probably be even worse next time... actually, even thinking about getting a bfp scares the hell out of me :S Not sure I'd survive another mc >.<

But yeah, the doc said that sex doesn't make a difference... but it was the last thing I felt like doing :S haha I know how you feel Reeds!!!!

I'm getting faint lines on my OPK's... I hope they get darker soon, I'm gona need some more already lol

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know Kae another mc would probably put me over the edge. I know this little ones are sticking...for now I am so so sick. Its awful but I am grateful. Nausea is about the only symptom I have right now. I am a whiner right now and I have to admit the nausea was so bad last night it brought me to tears...poor Tj had no clue what to do


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, awww! Poor TJ, and poor you!! I'm sure you'll start to feel better soon :)

I looked at my OPKs from today and yesterday now they are dry and today's looked darker than yesterday so I just made Taylor dtd lol. He didn't complain XD

I really, really hope that we catch the eggy this cycle. I need some good news of my own rather than everyone round me for a change (that sounds really selfish, but we never have anything go right for us >.<)

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Yep, right there with ya Kae...this has to be our cycle... Matt and I are ignoring it, like it's not happening so we don't think about it. I know we will both be heartbroken if it doesn't happen this time around. He maybe more than I...I tend to be the stronger one that puts on the positive show of support. He is more the "it has to go right the first time or else there's something to fix" type. Somehow the two of us go hand in hand. :shrug:

Reeds, I hope you feel better. Maybe all your ms is a sign for you to not worry since you would worry if it wasn't there. Are you able to run to the bathroom quickly if you feel like throwing up at work? Or is it just nausea? Can you take anything?


----------



## Shey

hey ladies

Reeds hope you feel better


----------



## AshleyNichole

reeds i hope u feel better hun!!

lab~ yeah i would def. try the being squished thing when ur SO is ready to :spermy: and lay there for awhile :rofl:

told DH lets get that bullet....so we sha'll see still trying to drag him into the sex store bahahaha!
I started my new job today and I am soooo tired, been up since 5am. talk to you girls later!


----------



## Kaede351

Didn't realise you were getting a new job Ash :D I hope it went well ^^ night night sweetie.

How is everybody today? :D

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Ohhhhh, I wish my OPKs would just say | | already!!!!!!! lol, they're like... on the edge of positive, but I'm days and days away from my usual OV day??? Maybe early OV?? or crappy tests? :(

XxX


----------



## labmommy

urg...so upset after work! Had a very stressful faculty meeting with new "must do's" passed on... no creative license left!

also super crabby...though that may be due to meeting. Have been craving chocolate since yesterday so I made myself a chocolate protein shake last night (no other chocolate in the house) and ate half a huge bag of m and m's today. just for the heck of it took a test today...bfn of course. probably too early anyway.

how's everyone else?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ash congrats on the new job...you will have to tell us about it when you get some more energy. 

Kae how are ya?

Labmommy sorry you have had a crap day. XXX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kaede351 said:


> Ohhhhh, I wish my OPKs would just say | | already!!!!!!! lol, they're like... on the edge of positive, but I'm days and days away from my usual OV day??? Maybe early OV?? or crappy tests? :(
> 
> XxX

FX that you are gearing up to O. I looked at your chart and hoping for a higher temp tomorrow.:hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

I'm fine thanks Reeds :) Just frustrated with my OPKs XD haha

How are you? :)

Sorry you've had a crappy day Labmommy :(

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am pretty good today Kae. Sickness is creeping in but I had been fretting all day cause I didn't have any symptoms but really the past 2 days have really kicked my butt


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, hmmm, sounds like damned if you don't damned if you do  You worry when you don't have symptoms, but too much sickness and you wish it was less haha 

Yeah, I hope I O too, I think maybe a couple days. Thelines are still a little light. But hopefully they will get darker VERY soon :D I need to get some more OPKs tomorrow when I go to town :) I've used 5 tests in 3 days haha

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL Kae you have really been testing!! FX for you


----------



## charlene09

just thought i would pop in and wish you all the best of luck for testing :D


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello Charlene...how is that bump?


I wonder how Spence is doing..


----------



## Kaede351

I really, really want to catch that egg this cycle haha... I'm just hoping that my temp doesn't rise tomorrow... Taylor felt poorly so we couldn't dtd tonight :( hopefully it won't matter though. We've dtd loads the last week or so. 

I found an IKEA catalogue that must have come while were visiting the in laws... Omg!!! I've so totally depressed myself looking at all the cute baby furniture >.< but at least now I know where I'm going to get my cot and stuff now lol

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I haven't even started looking at baby stuff yet. I want to but I think I will wait til 12 weeks.


----------



## Kaede351

Yeah, I would wait til at least 12 weeks to buy anything aswell... Longer if I could hold out to 20 weeks (which I doubt lol). Still scares the hell out of me to think of getting a bfp again >.< it's kinda silly to worry really lol. Just have to take things as they come. I will get a sticky bean when the time is right :)

XxX


----------



## Shey

Hey Charlene how are you and bub doing?

Reeds how you feeling?

Kae how's the puppy?


----------



## Kaede351

Roxy is fine thanks haha, she had an early night tonight so mummy and daddy got some peace and quiet lol. Still trying to train her to NOT pee on the carpet when shecomes in the living room though -.-

Anyway, it's 2.25am so best get some sleep! Talk to you beautiful ladies tomorrow :)

XxX


----------



## Shey

Okie dokie! night night sweet dreams


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good night Kae.

I am feeling better Shey. HOw are you?


----------



## Shey

Im good just bit exhausted didnt have much sleep this past weekend. My LO was sick.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh I hope he is feeling better


----------



## Shey

yea he's somewhat better. he was fussy when I picked him up from daycare today


----------



## spencerbear

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hello Charlene...how is that bump?
> 
> 
> I wonder how Spence is doing..

Im ok, just suffering with spd at the moment, so havent been to work for days. I do pop in an have a check on you all regularly x x



Kaede351 said:


> Roxy is fine thanks haha, she had an early night tonight so mummy and daddy got some peace and quiet lol. Still trying to train her to NOT pee on the carpet when shecomes in the living room though -.-
> 
> Mine goes on the dining room laminate, which is equally as annying. Just trying to find a way to resolve the issue.


----------



## Kaede351

Well my temp went up this morning, but I don't know whether it was caused by my lack of sleep last night or OV? I'm going to town in a bit to get some OV tests, they work best around 4pm for me so will have to wait until then :)

I feel really sick this morning :S does anybody elsefeel sick around OV time? If not it might be the garlic bread I had last night... MUST REMEMBER TO NOT EAT GARLIC!!! Lol

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

the job went alright ,its kinda boring :lol: and my son does not leave my side... ughhh...


----------



## AshleyNichole

Kae i feel sick too lately around o time it's weird...


Spencer good to hear from you what is spd? :oops:


----------



## AshleyNichole

nobody is on again when i am on :rofl: so im off...


----------



## Shey

Im here Ash


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya girls. I took an OPK this afternoon and it was still negative... but it was also alot lighter than the test I did yesterday. We're gona dtd tonight anyway, and I'm going to wait and see what my temp does tomorrow to see if Itest again. It was up this morning, but I want to see if it stays up... I'm not convinced I've OV'd yet :)

How is everybody today? :D

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

hey Kae, doin alright and you!!?

Do you use preseed?


----------



## Kaede351

I don't use it, no. I was thinking about it, but I've got enough cm for about 10 people atm, so I don't really need it XD haha

I'm good thanks :) Just finished making dinner. Chicken roast, veg and sweet potato mash :D yummy ^^

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

ohhhh sounds good Kae...I made fried chicken green beans and mashed potatoes and of course rice for my husband since hes spanish and has to have rice/beans for every meal... :rofl:


DOES ANYONE ON HERE USE PRESEED? I NEED A CLOSE UP PICTURE OF THE BOTTLE/BOX :rofl: I want to get some but don't want DH to think I am TTC....And the pics online are hard to see the writing...I am not using it for TTC purposes really since DH pulls out but want to try it for the lube part since the KY and ASTRO GLIDE seem to always dry up...and sometimes when I am not in the mood and just do it for DH sake I am not producing alot of CM @ that moment... :rofl:


----------



## labmommy

Hiya Ash..I am using preseed this month since I am ttc but do have cm issues. I use it internally and a little on dh before he goes in. It has been WONDERFUL!!! Hopefully it works for what I bought it for though.


----------



## labmommy

Oh my goodness Kae! I sure hope you O soon. It sounds like your body wants to...but couldn't? What cd are you on?


----------



## labmommy

SO...better day today...
I've been feeling slight cramps/twinges all day in my lower abdomen. I HOPE it's implantation??? but can you feel that sometimes? If not, I guess it's AF coming soon. :(


----------



## Kaede351

@labmommy - I am on about cd18 I think... Looking at my temp rise and the sheer amount of cm, I would guess I have OV'd... Maybe opks just don't work properly for me?? I mean, I had fairly dark lines yesterday... But they weren't positive in my eyes?? I just hope I didn't miss my chance. Although, me and Tay just had a mind blowing BD session lol... Sexed it up a bit by using my camera to make it fun lol.

Ash... Doesn't pressed come in a blue box? I'm sure it was in a blue box when I was looking at it.

XxX


----------



## labmommy

hahahah...these chats get hotter by the day!


----------



## Kaede351

My temp went down and the lines on the OPKs are non-existent :( My pma is disappearing fast :(

Hopw everyone is having a good day :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Shey

aww Kae Im sorry your temps went down. hope they go back up for you! :hugs:

I never used preseed before. how does it work?


----------



## AshleyNichole

yeah i think its a blue box Kae...


Shey~ they say its a lube that doesn't harm the :spermy: :lol:


----------



## AshleyNichole

i am finishing my breakfast now then off to finish laundry and clean....then i gotta work til 8pm.... FUN stuff NOT!!!

DH and I :sex: last night and he squirt :rofl: before he pulled out i think it was external but may have got a little inside :shrug: and he also put :spermy: in me when i was on AF... gross having :sex: on AF... bahahaha!


----------



## Shey

oh ok thats cool! i'll have to look into it lol


----------



## Kaede351

:cry: I reeeeeally don't want to go and get weighed tonight... I had a bad week last week when I was in birmingham, and I duno if I'm brave enough to see that I've put on weight >.< getting a BFN every month is bad enough, I have to go and give myself something else to be disappointed about too :cry:

I know I'm being silly, but I was so proud before when I won slimmer of the week... now I feel fat and bloated again :( Ah well, I suppose I'd better face the music. Hopefully it will only be like 1lb if I have put on.

Will let you know how I got on when I get back... wish me luck!!!

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

Good Luck Kae, it isnt always as bad as your thinking x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae dont give up yet. i had 4 dips the month I got my BFP...i will pst you my chart when I get home.


----------



## Kaede351

Well, my weight didn't sky rocket like I thought it would. I maintained the weight I was 2 weeks ago :D So I'm pleased with that ^^

I'm now having a lovely healthy stew (yes there is such a thing ) and veg ^^ I want to lose about 4lb next week so that I'm well on my way to losing my 1st stone :D

Feeling much better now than I was earlier lol, although still bummed about not ovulating yet. Maybe today was a fall back dip? maybe it will go back up tomorrow? *grasps straws ever tighter*

Thanks though girls for keeping my spirits up ^^

Hope you all had a good day :) (or rather are having... I keep forgetting some of you are american haha... silly time difference )

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Hmmm, it's wierd you know... I just had a strange overwhelming feeling that this is going to be our lucky month. I really hope the witch doesnt break my heart at the end of the cycle :/

Ah well, sat here with some doritos and salsa and watching sweeny Todd in bed :) and when Taylor comes to bed we will be dtd again lmao... I'm a woman possessed this cycle 

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Kae here is my chart from the month I conceived...you will have t change the date to july 10. sorry but here ya go

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?redirect=/ttc/index.php&interface=0


----------



## Kaede351

That link takes me to my chart babe. When I come on tomorrow, I will see if I can figure out how to see you chart :) I can't figure it out on my iPod though. It will be interesting to see your chart :)

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL. Sorry I will try again. haha

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bd397


----------



## Kaede351

That's better lol, thanks :)

That's a pretty good fall back dip... Maybe if mine is up again in the morning I actually have ovulated? Duno lol

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

FX for you huni!


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Hun :)

Ohhhh, I sooooooo want my bfp it hurts lol. But I also know that when I do I will be a nervous wreck haha

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know what you mean about the nervous wreck!! The only time I am ok is when I am sick. Crazy I know.


----------



## Kaede351

Lol, I will be the same!

I have to say... OUCH!!! My boobs are really sore up the sides :S feels like I've pulled a muscle, but I haven't done anything to pull a muscle?? :shrug:

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thats where my bbs hurt!! I think you have already Ov huni!! Oh man I hope you join me in 1st tri!!


----------



## Kaede351

Heh, only hurts on 1 side though... I don't want to get my hopes up. I suppose we'll have to wait until the morning and see what temperature it brings... I hope to god this is my month!

Problem is, I can see myself getting excited and then being decidedly disappointed >.<

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

A day at a time hun. Watch those temps and I know so much easier said than done. I am praying and hoping that this is your month as well


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks :) we will see what tomorrows temp says. I was just playing around with my chart, and if my temp goes up and stays up for 3 days or then it will say I ovulated... Ummm... Monday. When I had the dark lines on my opk , I changed it to a +opk for that day because those were the darkest lines :) I'll save the rest of my opks now I think lol. Got 6 left :) might come in handy for next time ^^

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fx that those 6opks will go to waste.


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, knowing me I'll end up using them as HPTs as a prelim before buy real tests lol... I have a POAS fetish atm haha.

Anyway, enough about me! How are you feeling today? When do you next get a scan? Aunty Kae is waiting for babies' first pics 

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL. I have been feeling better and that makes me nervous. I did get a call from the dr and he is not ding a 8 week scan as planned he was happy with what he seen in the first scan and I am upset by that. How can he be pleased when we seen 2 babies but 1 hb?? I don't get that. I have my next appt on Sept 16 and I will be almost 10 weeks and I will be crying/begging for a external scan I think by then we should be able to see the hb on both babies.


----------



## Kaede351

I'm sure everything is fine babe, if doc is happy then try your best not yo worry (again, easier said than done!). My doc would even scan me until I was supposed to be 7 weeks ecause before then it's too early for a hb or even to really see anything. So try to chill :) I was gona say feel free to call me anytime if you need to chat, but then remembered ur in US haha, I am a dope today (I walked half way to the shop before I realised I was still wearing my slippers -.- doh!). But inbox me on FB or on here, I check back fairly often :)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Anyway, just noticed that it's am haha. Better go to sleep. Night night babe, will update tomorrow :hugs:

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good night girl. Sleep well


----------



## Kaede351

Morning, my temp was slightly up, but not sure if it's enough to say I ov'd. Having another hours sleep then gota get up lol

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning Kae...I think if u keep going up u will have Ov 2 days ago. FX for you


----------



## Kaede351

Yeah, I think it was cd17 I OV'd... I hope lol XD


Phew!!! I'm soooo hot right now lol. Just been putting shelves up with my grandad, am sweating like a pig haha. Can't even go have a bath because I'm waiting for the man to fix the computer... so he's probably going to think I'm some sort of scud haha.

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL.. working to hard...you need to rest. i said.


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, it's ok I got nothing else to do right now til that bloke leaves... if it's not too late after he's gona I'm going to chill out, have a bath and then a nap for an hour. Sounds like a plan XD

Thanks for the permission for time off. I'll tell Taylor you said so. He can make dinner for a change haha

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Okay, maybe I won't be having any peace and quiet time... looking after my little cousin Tyler for a couple hours. Gona need a nap when he goes home lol. H'es being good atm though, playing Lego Harry Potter on the xbox361... he's better than me and he's 4 XD haha

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

hey girlies how are u all doing this morning?! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

See no nap so Taylor does haveto cook tonight!! lol. All my kiddos are so much better at those games than me!! ;)


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, yeah he jsut needs me to help him to fiddly little bits like using the wand to put the lego bricks in the right place... which even I can't do, so he has no hope lol. But! he's getting there.

Taylor wont' cook dinner lol, if I ask him to he'll say no and if I say he's GOT to he'll take a huff and storm off.

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Well, I phoned PC World to see when the bloke was coming to fix the computer, goto ff the phone and it rang about 2 mins after and it was the bloke saying he was on his way XD if only I'd been patient!!! I could have saved on my phone bill lmao.

But! The bloke has gone, Tyler's gone home... just me and the top 40 on The Hits tv haha. I'm going to sit here, install all my sims games back onto the pc and then have a nap. When I've cooked dinner, I'm gona be on sims for a loooong time haha XD I haven't played in week :S I've gotten 2 new expansions packs in that time lol. 

Anyway, talk soon my beauties :)

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

AshleyNichole said:


> hey girlies how are u all doing this morning?! :)

Hey Ashley!! HOw is the new job??


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya Ash!!! I didn't see your post earlier haha.

I'm ok thanks, my boobs are rediculously sore this evening. They feel really heavy >.< and still feel like I've pulled a muscle without my bra on.

How's you? :D

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae your in trouble!! You cooked dinner. LOL


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Reeds how you doing 

hows everyone else doing?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HI Sammy good to hear from you. How is the painting going?

Tbh I feel like crap at the moment but glad of it....I was having a nit feeling pregnant day so I was worried but nausea has hit


----------



## Kaede351

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Kae your in trouble!! You cooked dinner. LOL

Omg!!! How did you know I made dinner?! :o STALKER 

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

im doin alright, feel like im coming down with a cold or something idk.. :shrug:

Job is going alright Reeds :)


----------



## Kaede351

Is everybody gone? Im feeling lonely XD lol

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kaede351 said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Kae your in trouble!! You cooked dinner. LOL
> 
> Omg!!! How did you know I made dinner?! :o STALKER
> 
> XxXClick to expand...

Haha yes I am your stalker~!! LOL:hugs:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

you ladies are wonderful, cant wait to be completely unpacked. its gonna take a bit, nausea comes and goes but what is really hitting me hard is the always feeling extremely tired. I think its everything, the move mainly, taking care of my eleven month old son, and being pregnant, its all good though. cant believe first tri is almost over already. I'm glad all of you are doing well...Ash I hope you fel better very soon. I'll talk to you ladies later


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya girls :)

Glad you're settling in Sammy ^^ Hope you're doing good :D

My temp was up a little bit from yesterday again, but FF still hasn't confirmed it yet -.- stupid temps lol.

How is everybody? :)

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

hey Kae doin well just got home from work and had some taco bell bahahaha


i had some ewcm again today, i hate when i have random ewcm sometimes wtf... grrr :rofl:


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, I've got symptoms galore at the mo... I'm not usually this bad with symptom spotting lol. This is what I got

Sore/heavy feeling boobs, headache, had heartburn and felt sick early this morning but gone now. Real bad tummy since eating dinner, felt sick since dinner too, tired and. Feeling a little grouchy lol.

I think it's all in my head though, I'm not lucky enough for this to be my turn heh

Glad ur ok Ash ^^

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

sounds promising Kae. when do you test?


----------



## Kaede351

15th I think.... I'm really trying not to get excited, I don't fancy getting really upset when AF comes :(

XxX


----------



## Shey

Any of you lovely ladies ever get really bad migraines? If so how do you get rid of them cause I've tried ibproufen and it didnt help.


----------



## Kaede351

best thing to do with a migraine is to lie in a darkened room in the quiet. Maybe try having a nap. But there isn't really a great deal you can do until it goes away. But it does help to be in the dark :)

Also, cocodamol is pretty good for really bad heads too :) It's like a stronger version of Ibuprofen

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Hmmm, this place is dead tonight lol. Anybody on? :)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Night girls... tomorrow is the day I find out is FF is gona confirm ov lol... random thing to get excited about.

Something has to be up though... I just sat here and CRIED watching GREASE... I'm mean wtf?! lol :/ I'm sat here as I type drying my eyes and I still can't figure out why i cried lol :S

Ah well, night night my beauties :)

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae you crazy FF comnfirmed O! YOUr 5dpo!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

But wait your sat temp is already in there...I so hope tha it is that high or higher tomorrow! Your temps are looking lovely this month


----------



## Kaede351

I put a preliminary temp in for tomorrow... If I take it out thd crosshair goes away lol... I was just playing around with it... As you do XD

I really don't want to look stupid when AF arrives, but the more I try not to think about it the more I end up convinced this is my month lol... I'm a wierdo, I know lol.

How's you tonight hun?

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I want this to be your month as well! LOL And yes guilty as charged for playing with FF;)

I am doing okay tonight really need to go to the grocery store but can't get my hiney off the couch


----------



## Kaede351

Will update in the morning :)

Do online grocery shopping. It's what I do when I can't get to the shops lol. SOOOO much easier lol

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Anyway, I'm going to go to sleep now. Talk to you soon hun <3

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

NIght Kae. FX for a high temp in morning


----------



## Kaede351

My temp went up higher than yesterday this morning, so FF confirmed OV for real :)

Feeling a bit sick this morning, but it's still too early for symptoms... Right?

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Ok, I changed my mind... I no longer think this is my month >.< I have a considerable lack of symptoms today. I think I only felt sick this morning because of how early it was. My boobs seem to have stopped hurting, and I don't have any other symptoms. I guess now it's just to wait for AF :(

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Girl that temp rise is freaking awesome!! that little dip 3 days ago could have been implantation. I had not symptoms when I got my BFP and only tested on whim...my bbs were always sore before af but not last month!! Oh girl I am excited even if ur not!!!


----------



## Kaede351

Hmmm... that scares me a bit lol... if it was implantation on 2dpo... that could mean another ectopic couldn't it? :( I'm kinda hoping my temp goes up again tomorrow and then dips the next day on 7dpo... maybe then I could be more excited haha. I think the dip on 2dpo was just a fallback rise... it happened the month I got pg before... I did a chart overlay of this month and feb :)

But not feelin pg today lol, I think that's why I'm doubting it...

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Oh, and if I take my +opk out it says I'm 3dpo lol. Either way whether it was Monday or Wednesday I OV'd I've done enough bd this time around haha. We'll see XD

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well lets go for a fallback temp. either way I think you have a good chance this month. FX


----------



## Psycow

Hey. I'm a 9-13-10 tester too!!! I want next week to go very quickly. Lol


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, welcome to our little group Psycow :) I want the next 11 days to go really quick lol... shouldn't really be a problem. Back to work on Monday.

Thanks Reeds, I really really hope you're right 

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

OH me too!! FX


----------



## Kaede351

My boobs have started throbbing lol... and here was me complaining about not having symptoms... ouch! 

I feel wierd today lol... I don't know how to explain it >.< Kinda like... fuzzy head but excited about something, but I'm not sure what it is... Just don't feel like myself lol

Listen to me ranting about nothing XD

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

fingers crossed this is yur month kae x


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Spence haha :)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Omg!!! I'm all shivery, but Taylor reckons it's not cold >.<

Just waititng for him to finish the washing up (which he's been saying he will do since thursday... I'M NOT GONA GIVE IN!!! lol) and then I have to make dinner :( Hmmm, what do ya reckon... chicken strips wrapped in bacon with pasta and tomato sauce? :) Makes me hungry thinking about it lol

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sounds yummy!! I am on my way....make enough for me. LOL


----------



## spencerbear

yep i could eat that to, will be there in a few hours lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey there Spence how are you and the bump?


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, I'll get cracking. Taylor isn't happy with me though, I'm sending him to the shop cuz we got no tomatoes for the sauce XD haha, oh well 

Yess, how is ur beanie doin Spence? :D

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

Baby is doing well. Im signed off work for the next 2 weeks at my hips are really bad. So im bored lol


----------



## shasha

hi,I'm new to this site and I've been TTC for 2yrs. I'll be testing on 09/13/10 so am definitely with u.


----------



## spencerbear

Welcome x


----------



## bumblebeetle

I am too!!!! Please can i join you? GL girls and Congrats on your beautiful twins reeds :) xxxxx


----------



## spencerbear

of course you can join, all are welcome x


----------



## Kaede351

Welcome Bumblebeetle and Sasha :D :dust: to you both!!! I hope this is your month! :D

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Sorry to hear about your hips Spence, but I'm sure they will feel better soon :D

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

Kaede351 said:


> Sorry to hear about your hips Spence, but I'm sure they will feel better soon :D
> 
> XxX

yeah they will somewhere between xmas and new year lmao x x


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, wow! Are you due that soon?! lol... wow, that's gone quick XD I haven't looked at your sig for ages lol :D

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

yeah due 20/12 so not too long left now x


----------



## Kaede351

Oh wow!!! :D I'd have been due 14th November.... I'm determined to get my BFP by then. I reeeeeeeeeally want my bfp by then haha :)

Do you know what you're having or did want a surprise? :D

XxX


----------



## mom2twoboyz

Im also New to this site and have been TTC for close to 3 yrs .... Was on clomid and did an iui aug 27 so I am 8 dpo Today ... Ill be with you girls also


----------



## spencerbear

little trouble kept its legs shut, so dont know but have another scan on 30th september, 26th october and at end of november, so you never know might get to find out before. Although i personally think baby is a girl x

Im hopig you will get your BFP before then x x


----------



## Kaede351

haha, little tinker! Being awkward for mummy, ugh lol

Well, whatever your baba is I'm sure he/she will be lush :D

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Awwww, I LOVE Hairspray!! haha, I wish I'd lived int he 50's/60's XD amazing music lol (although I realise that Hairspray doesn't exactly have authentic 60's music haha). I love to sing along lol, not exactly a great singer... but I loev it anyway.

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

welcome all the new ladies GL to you all!!


----------



## Kaede351

Hey Ash, how are you today? :)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Bored to tears here!!! Anybody on wana chat? lol XD

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae what you doing luv?


----------



## Kaede351

Led in bed, trying topersuade myself that immured and need sleep... Really not working lol. How's you? :D

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well to be honest I waited to long to eat and I am super nauseated. LOL Been a long day


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, yes... It's been a rediculously long day :S I think because I'm think about what my temp will be and whether all this obsession will end in bfp or bfn >.< I'm a numpty lol

Hope you feel better soon

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well I am praying for a BFP..would so love to add you as a bump buddy. I am looking foorward to your next temp as well. BUt on the bright side it does look your body is getting back to normal! yay


----------



## Kaede351

Yeah, bfn or bfp... Seems much better lol. Ovulating on cd17 is a million times better than it happening on like cd27 lol. 

I would love to be you bump buddy haha, and I also can't wait to be able to say to people "I'm pregnant!!" I was walking to the shop earlier and I got this really cute picture in my head of Taylor and our (faceless >.<) child. We were at some fireworks and Taylor had him/her on his shoulders. I couldn't stop grinning for ages, made me feel warm and fuzzy lol. Can't wait for that to really be a reality :D

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Also, I think if my temp is up again tomorrow I may cry lol... No idea why, I just think I will XD haha

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I can understand the crying thing..you have been through so much. Your dreams will become a reality. I know it. Soon. You and Taylor are going to be great parents.....what names have you guys got picked?? ANy?


----------



## Kaede351

Aww, thanks Hun. I hope we make good parents, I didn't particularly have an easy childhood, my mum made some daft decisions when I'm concerned. And my nan added fuel to the fire... But Im not going to make the same mistakes :) (sorry, I'm just moaning now lol )

Names... We both like Jessica Marie for a girl and James John for a boy. I LOVE the name Kaede Mae for a girl, but Taylor doesn't like it lol. Have you picked any names out yet? :)

XxX

(ps... I welled up when you said we'll be good parents haha)


----------



## Kaede351

Wow, nearly 3am, I better try to go to sleep. Talk to you soon babe 

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Names for our babies are ...girls...Mazzy Grace and Emma LaVern, only one boy name so far Gunner Elijah. Good night hun. Sleep well


----------



## AshleyNichole

i am doing ok....thanks...


----------



## britchick82

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1282280400;5;26;15


Hey all i hope you dont mind me joining you, i am also 4dpo and in the 2ww. Couldnt prevent myself from taking a test this evening even tho I KNEW it was gona be a bfn....silly me  AF isnt due until 15th Sept but im gona begin testing with early internet cheapies around 9dpo although im not gona hold my breath that early! Anyone else due to test around the same time?


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya britchick82, I'm testing the 15th too :D

My temp went up again XD so excited I think I might puke... I'm gona be devastated if AF arrives this month lol -.-

XxX


----------



## Citrus

Hi all, I'd like to join you as I'll be testing on the 12th. I bd 3 days before ovulation and again the day before ovulation. I had some crazy cramping the day before I tested positive with the OPK and also the day of the positive test. I've been feeling slight cramping sensations ever since. There was even one time today when it felt pretty intense and I'm 3 days post ovulation. I have never felt ovulation cramps so strongly before. It was really quite interesting. Anyway, I will be testing soon. I'm feeling pretty positive so far. Has anyone else experienced cramping that lasted so long? Also, I tested positive for four days straight on the OPKs. I have pretty regular periods so I thought that was interesting. My cycle length tends to be 29 days most months. The longest it's ever been "off" has been by three days except for the month I had a miscarriage about five years ago. Let me know if you have any thoughts. Thanks


----------



## Citrus

I'm sorry, I meant to say I bd 3 days before ovulation and again the day *of *ovulation. Sorry!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome to all the new ladies!! Good luck!! 

Kae how was that temp this morning?


----------



## Kaede351

Higher than yesterday :D I'm reeeeeally hoping to see an implant dip in the next couple days haha. I've been getting like niggly cramps since late last night/ early this morning, so just keeping my fingers X'd!!! :D

How are you today babe? :)

XxX


----------



## mom2twoboyz

Ill be testing On Sept 10 ......Got a big of cramping on my left side


----------



## Kaede351

Ofc you can join, everyone is welcome ^^

XxX


----------



## hch

i will be testing on the 15th! can i join x


----------



## Kaede351

ofc you can, wlecome ^^

XxX


----------



## hch

thanks! im 4dpo and this is month 15 for me! had a mc in june so im praying for a bfp this month! a may baby would be lovely! x


----------



## Kaede351

I think this is our 15th month aswell. I had a mc in March, so I would LOVE to get my bfp before my due date would have been (November 14th) :D

:dust: to you!!! :D

XxX


----------



## hch

good luck to you hun x


----------



## britchick82

Kaede351 said:


> Hiya britchick82, I'm testing the 15th too :D
> 
> My temp went up again XD so excited I think I might puke... I'm gona be devastated if AF arrives this month lol -.-
> 
> XxX

Hey there! Its so nice to have others along side you in the same boat! Fingers crossed for all of us!!


----------



## Kaede351

It is nice to have someone to talk to... specially people who arent telling you to sit tight and be patient and it will just happen. Easy for them to say with their babies sat round their feet >.<

Best of luck to you too :) 

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Ah well, goodnight everyone... here's to hoping I have an implant dip in the next couple days! lol *FX'd*

:hugs: for everyone ^^

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kaede351 said:


> It is nice to have someone to talk to... specially people who arent telling you to sit tight and be patient and it will just happen. Easy for them to say with their babies sat round their feet >.<
> 
> Best of luck to you too :)
> 
> XxX

Aww sweetie I am sorry if thats how I sound.


----------



## Kaede351

No!!! I didn't mean anybody on here!!! I mean people at work, and even my family and friends. Everybody on here is in the same boat basically no matter how many children they have. We all want the same thing. You're amazing and so are all my othe girls. I didn't exactly put that very well lol :/ sorry!!

Well my temp went down a little this morning... Only to be expected really I guess after it went up so much. Now, instead of being happy I cant stop thinking that AF is on her way >.< lol... God this cycle has been a rollercoaster!! Haha

Sorry if I made anybody feel bad :( I was in a bad mood last night and really didn't mean that how it sounded.

Love yous all! :hugs:


----------



## labmommy

Well ladies, I'm back in the game...cd 3. Darn darn darn darn DARN AF.

To all the ladies still in this month, best of luck to you all. FX'd!!


----------



## Kaede351

Sorry she got you labmommy, you'll beat the witch this time!!!... I'm sure I won't be far behind you lol. I don't seem to have any luck atm (bad morning so far and only been up half hour -.-)

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

Kaede351 said:


> Awwww, I LOVE Hairspray!! haha, I wish I'd lived int he 50's/60's XD amazing music lol (although I realise that Hairspray doesn't exactly have authentic 60's music haha). I love to sing along lol, not exactly a great singer... but I loev it anyway.
> 
> XxX

I love hairspray as well, went to see it in london, it was brillient and would recommend it to anyone x x 



reedsgirl1138 said:


> Well to be honest I waited to long to eat and I am super nauseated. LOL Been a long day

I get like that even now, i have t eat regularly or i will start feeling really sicky :nope:


----------



## Kaede351

Hi ho hi ho... First day back at work I go >.< can I please just go back to bed?! Lol

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

welcome all the new ladies lots of :dust: and good luck!!!


Kae~ sounds promising ;) 

ASFM~ I have a head cold at the moment ugh....and my poor lil guy does too, THANKS to going back to work the first week we both get sick ughh... :roll:
I had 3 yes 3 bloody noses yesterday and IDK why, I have not been sniffling alot so who knows...im exhausted my lil man kept me up all night and I gotta go get ready for work so talk to you ladies later! Have an awesome Labor day ( idk if you celebrate that Kae ;) )

Whats everyone doing for labor day?
Me~ just going to work and then coming home and doing a carne asada ( which is like a spanish cook out :lol: ) it's just a flank steak called carne asada on the grill with tortillas sooooo yummy....gotta eat it before i start losing my taste which i always do when im sick :lol: ok enough ranting byeee ;)


----------



## AshleyNichole

shey where ya been?


----------



## AshleyNichole

sorry af got you lab lots of :dust: for next month


----------



## Kaede351

Ohhh, no we don't celebrate labour day... I don't even know what it is lol. That sounds really yummy though Ash!!! 

I just woke up from a 2 hour nap lol... And the way I'm feeling atm, I could quite happily roll over and sleep for another 2 hours lol. The first day back was only a half day too :/ if I'm tired now, I will be dead by time I get home tomorrow after work all day lol. Damn summer holidays making me tired XD

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Thanks Kae and Ash..
Hopefully we will bump up this next cycle. I read that soy milk is not so possibly not so great for fertility and I've been drinking 2 glasses a day this past month. Hubby was on painkillers after his accident for which there is not enough research to determine their effect on his swimmers. SO, I will clump all that up to last month being a "both our bodies were messed up" kinda month. lol
Back to the drawing board!

Who's on board with me this month??! Today, Monday, is day 4 in my cycle. We've gotta keep this train going!


----------



## Kaede351

Well, I'm still waititng to test... I think AF is due in... ummm... 5 days! And I'm determined to wait until the day FF says to test, so I have until the 15th (unless the witch gets me first). But! I will be here still whether it be BFP or witch :D I'd miss my girls too much!!! lol

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well I am praying for a BFP!!


----------



## Kaede351

Me too!!! haha, every night in fact XD

How are you today Reeds? :D Hope I didn't upset with that post last night. i didn't mean it how it sounded :S :hugs:

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh I am okay. I will admit it hurt my feelings a bit but I am probably just being sensitive. Its okay I am still rooting for ya. :)


----------



## Kaede351

I really am sorry hun, I honestly didn't mean it like that :( Didn't mean to upet you... me and my big mouth >.< :hugs:

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ohh its okay hun. I am just sensitive and I am really just here praying for you BFP! I really hope I am encouraging and not just annoying.


----------



## Kaede351

No, you're not annoying!!! :D I can never wait for our chats! haha, you always make me feel better if I've had a crud day  It's nice to have people rooting (right spelling? lol) for you ^^

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL. Well consider me your own personal cheerleader. WOHOO


----------



## Kaede351

Yay! ^^ I guess we better get you a uniform then!  haha

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Any idea whether burst blood vessels in your eyes is a sign of pregnancy?

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Wow... if it was a bit perverted and really wierd I would so show you a pic of my boobs XD (ok, that sounds REALLY perverted...). I was just in the bathroom and I caught sight of myself in the mirror... my areolas are really dark this evening. It's wierd lol. 

I'm symptom spotting like a crazy person this cycle lol XD everything means something haha

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

NOt sure about the blood vessel but the darken areolas are! When you gonna test?


----------



## labmommy

I'm with Reeds, you should maybe test sooner than you thought?


----------



## Kaede351

Duno, I can't get to town to get any tests until at least Friday, and I'm only 8dpo so if I do test it will probs be negative anyway... My temp sky rocketed this morning, though!!! I was expecting it to go down again. I'm feeling quite excited now XD haha. Take a look... Let me know what you think :D

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Looking good Kae!! ;)


----------



## Kaede351

I burst my own bubble :( I bought a test (and expensive one -.-) in boot chemist on the way home, and it was bfn :cry: Although... I suppose I've been peeing loads today, it isn't FMU and I'm only 8 dpo... but I duno what to think now.

What shall I do with the other test? test with FMU tomorrow at 9dpo, wait until the weekend or wait until the 15th?

XxX


----------



## Shey

Kae 8dpo is too early to test. but fx'd for ya girlie


----------



## spencerbear

Id wait till the weekend hunni x


----------



## Kaede351

I know it's too early lol! That's why I hate myself so much atm >.< I just couldn't resist as I was walking past the chemist...

Yeah, I'll wait until the weekend (if I can lol)... although I reckon having the test there I will be testing in the morning lmao XD I was going to be so good this month and wait too :( Stupid chemist being near enough next to the house. Stupid fiver for being in my purse lol.

Thanks though girls :) I need cheering up tonight. I've had a crap day... everything has gone wrong today, and I'm rediculously tired! :( 

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

What did you have for dinner then kae???


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae sorry about your bfn! Its so early hun!! FX and prayers for you


----------



## Kaede351

chicken, sweet potato mash, mixed veg and chicken gravy :D yum yum!!! lol I'm stuffed now though, and I didn't even have that much lol. It was mostly veg!!!

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Reeds :) Like I said, I oculdn't resist lol. I've turned into a poas addict this cycle!!! I just hope my temp goes up again tomorrow... although I have a feeling it will go down. I woke up an hour before my alarm was set to go off... I mean, I pretty much fell straight back to sleep and I only moved to look at the time. didn't get up or anything... but I think maybe it affected my temp?

But it's wierd... My temp this morning was the same as when I took it before I went to sleep (which I always do just for the hell of it lol). I duno. I'm even more confused than ever now >.< lol

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Ohhh, I feel like all my pma has just *poofed* out of existence now :(

Sorry for moaning so much! I'll try not to do it as much >.< 

Love you girls, night night :hugs:

XxX


----------



## bumblebeetle

Jaw wait till mon and test with me xxxxxx


----------



## labmommy

Kae, sorry bout the bfn, that stinks...but it is too soon! My friend took one last month 6 days before af was due with a test that claims to have 80 some percent reliability at that point. She got a bfn. I made her test with one of my internet cheapies two days after af was due and she got a bfp...is now 6 wks along. It took the test a minute or two to show a VERY faint line. 
So lesson learned, patience is a virtue?? 
Please forgive me if I don't live by my own words in the coming weeks ;)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Kaede351 said:


> Any idea whether burst blood vessels in your eyes is a sign of pregnancy?
> 
> XxX

I had broken blood vessel in my right eye after having dry heaves with my first pregnancy....hope its a sign for you. Good Luck hun. I didnt get my bfp until the day before my af was due.


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks girls. I don't thinkits gonz be a bfp though. I'm 2 dayx before AF and still complete blank bfn this morning with FMU. I spose it's still early, but I'm not really holding out any hope anymore lol. I think I need to think negative do that if AF does turn up the I'm not gona spend a whole day at work crying haha (specially as my very pregnant co worker is in sometimes too lol... That's not exactly making me feel brilliant)

Anyway, gona go back to sleep for an hour. Night night

XxX


----------



## bumblebeetle

sorry kae i spelt your name as jaw...i was on the ipod!! xx


----------



## Kaede351

That's ok hun lol, my iPod decides to spaz out all the time too XD As you can tell by all the typos in my last post!

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

I've been having AF like cramps today, but my temp is still high, I honestly don't knwo what to think. But, I spose I have to just move on to the next cycle if ti's bfn *sigh* :(

This week's weigh in tonight at slimmers too, I'm still not looking forward to it lol

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

kae 2 days before I got a bfn, 1 day before I got a faint bfp, your not out until the witch arrives....and the high temp, thats a good sign too.


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Sammy :) I'll try my bestest to have a little more pma haha. feels a bit difficult atm though. I'm so tired all the time... it's making me grouchy lol. I've been snippy with the kids today aswell... no patience atm lol.

Anyway, how are you feeling? :D I can't blieve you're 11 weeks already!!! That's crazy lol

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I know, I cant believe it either...lol. Its going by so quickly for me, I have my first official appt on tuesday, or 5th if you count all the emergency appointments I had during the first couple of weeks of pregnancy due to bleeding. Over all I am doing well, just really really tired all the time no matter how much sleep I get, but I dont have any more symptoms than that atm.

Keep your chin up, hope the witch stays away for you!


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, I'm glad you're ok though :)

I feel really crap... and I feel like I'm gona cry :( My aunty is pregnant... AGAIN! for the second time in 12 months. It's so depressing :( I'm happy for her don't get me wrong... but omg, I sooooooo want my time to come :(#

and here come the tears >.< this week sucks!!!

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Yeah I am also a bit weepy, my mother called me and told me today that my younger brother who's 18y/o got is 17y/o gf pregnant and she is due 3 weeks before me....so sad


----------



## Shey

Aww Sammy.


----------



## Kaede351

Oh dear :( not exactly a good time atm is it heh :/ I'm sure everything will work out in the end though :) :hugs:

I think my temp will be lower in the morn... I noticed that when my bedtime temp is lower my morning temp will be... I hope my body proves me wrong in the morning. I think I'm gona be one sad bunny if AF turns up this month >.<

But on a good note I haven't put any weight on this week! I haven't lost any either, but staying the same is better than putting on, right :)

XxX


----------



## britchick82

I think i have line eye! Im pretty sure theres nothing now but when it was going through the test window i could swear i saw the start of something, i would ask my hubby to confirm but i wana be able to surprise him only when i find out for sure. I did a first response and was also thinking is there anything there or not then i took this answer test and just think i must have line eye!:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0979.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## britchick82

britchick82 said:


> I think i have line eye! Im pretty sure theres nothing now but when it was going through the test window i could swear i saw the start of something, i would ask my hubby to confirm but i wana be able to surprise him only when i find out for sure. I did a first response and was also thinking is there anything there or not then i took this answer test and just think i must have line eye!:dohh:


Almost looks to me that there could be two different lines on the left?!?!?!:shrug:


----------



## britchick82

britchick82 said:


> britchick82 said:
> 
> 
> I think i have line eye! Im pretty sure theres nothing now but when it was going through the test window i could swear i saw the start of something, i would ask my hubby to confirm but i wana be able to surprise him only when i find out for sure. I did a first response and was also thinking is there anything there or not then i took this answer test and just think i must have line eye!:dohh:
> 
> 
> Almost looks to me that there could be two different lines on the left?!?!?!:shrug:Click to expand...

ps i am 8 dpo


----------



## Kaede351

I can't see anything babe, sorry. But 8dpo is far too early to test... I never test before at least 10dpo ;P lol. Hope it's a + for you Hun

My temp was down, but only by a tiny bit. It seems to be hovering around the same temp range atm. Duno what to think of it?

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

britchick82 said:


> britchick82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britchick82 said:
> 
> 
> I think i have line eye! Im pretty sure theres nothing now but when it was going through the test window i could swear i saw the start of something, i would ask my hubby to confirm but i wana be able to surprise him only when i find out for sure. I did a first response and was also thinking is there anything there or not then i took this answer test and just think i must have line eye!:dohh:
> 
> 
> Almost looks to me that there could be two different lines on the left?!?!?!:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> ps i am 8 dpoClick to expand...

cant see any lines....8dpo is really really early, got a bfn at 13dpo and faint bfp at 14dpo. Good Luck hope you get your bfp soon.


Kae did your temp stay above the coverline? FX for you hun


----------



## britchick82

Kaede351 said:


> I can't see anything babe, sorry. But 8dpo is far too early to test... I never test before at least 10dpo ;P lol. Hope it's a + for you Hun
> 
> My temp was down, but only by a tiny bit. It seems to be hovering around the same temp range atm. Duno what to think of it?
> 
> XxX

 thank you for taking a look! ive never done the whole temping thing i would love to but my 2 year old has me up sometimes in the night not sure if that would affect it! Hopefully turns out a + for you too:)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I think with the temping if you get a minimum of 3 hours of sleep you should have accurate temps good luck hun


----------



## Kaede351

Sammy... Yeah, still way above the coverline. The link is in my sig if you want to look :)

Thanks Britchick :)

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

kae am I right about the temp 3+ hours of sleep and you get accurate temps?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Kae does that make you 9 dpo?


----------



## britchick82

S_a_m_m_y said:


> I think with the temping if you get a minimum of 3 hours of sleep you should have accurate temps good luck hun


hhhhmmmm interesting! But i am meant to temp from cycle day 1? That seems to be what should happen?


----------



## Kaede351

Yeah you are haha. You need at least 3 hours solid sleep and the temp will be accurate :)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

No, I'm 10dpo today. Same dpo as when I got my last bfp, but got no tests lol

And you can start taking your temp any timeof you cycle, but if you start half way through it's unlikely to show an ovulation pattern, and it may take a couple of cycles to see any kind of pattern :)

XxX


----------



## britchick82

Kaede351 said:


> No, I'm 10dpo today. Same dpo as when I got my last bfp, but got no tests lol
> 
> And you can start taking your temp any timeof you cycle, but if you start half way through it's unlikely to show an ovulation pattern, and it may take a couple of cycles to see any kind of pattern :)
> 
> XxX


Well if thats the case im might just give it a go next month if i get no luck this month. thanks for the info ladies.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Kaede351 said:


> No, I'm 10dpo today. Same dpo as when I got my last bfp, but got no tests lol
> 
> And you can start taking your temp any timeof you cycle, but if you start half way through it's unlikely to show an ovulation pattern, and it may take a couple of cycles to see any kind of pattern :)
> 
> XxX

wow your lucky to get bfp at 10dpo with my son I didnt get my bfp until 12dpo and with this pregnancy I didnt get it until 14dpo.

With the temping I think you would need to temp for at least one month to get an idea of your cycle for the following mont, but you do have to start somewhere


----------



## Kaede351

Well, I tested bfn yesterday, so I doubt it would have been + today lol. I'll have to wait until tomorrow when I can get into town. Get some cheap tests from the pound shop :)

Anyway, I'm gona try and sleep got an hour begore my alarm goes off lol. Talk soon girls :D

XxX


----------



## britchick82

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Kaede351 said:
> 
> 
> No, I'm 10dpo today. Same dpo as when I got my last bfp, but got no tests lol
> 
> And you can start taking your temp any timeof you cycle, but if you start half way through it's unlikely to show an ovulation pattern, and it may take a couple of cycles to see any kind of pattern :)
> 
> XxX
> 
> wow your lucky to get bfp at 10dpo with my son I didnt get my bfp until 12dpo and with this pregnancy I didnt get it until 14dpo.
> 
> With the temping I think you would need to temp for at least one month to get an idea of your cycle for the following mont, but you do have to start somewhereClick to expand...

Yeh i think im gona try that, i am also using a cbfm for the 2nd month. so gona do both!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Have a great rest of your night Kae, I cant sleep either had some icetea too late and now so so so awake......lol


----------



## britchick82

Kaede351 said:


> Well, I tested bfn yesterday, so I doubt it would have been + today lol. I'll have to wait until tomorrow when I can get into town. Get some cheap tests from the pound shop :)
> 
> Anyway, I'm gona try and sleep got an hour begore my alarm goes off lol. Talk soon girls :D
> 
> XxX

hehehe the pound shop funny how you miss the little things of home!! Its the dollar tree here


----------



## 678star-bex

Can i join? 13th will be cd25 so AF due tuesday BUT i ov early on CD 13 instead of CD 15 so i dont know when im due! i have a 9 day LP but trying to increase it with b vits.

GL everyone.


----------



## squeal

Another one to join here! OH doesn't want me to test on Monday, but I can't wait. It should be CD28 for me. This is my first time TTC after just coming off the pill so I haven't a clue about my cycle so this month was just guess work. I have a ClearBlue test to use, but I think I will buy some cheap ones today to use first in case I get a BFN and need to test a few days later.

Just a quick question though. In a book I have been reading it states that you should be dry and not have any CM during this period, however, I still have quite a bit of CM. Is this normal? I'm a bit confused.


----------



## Kaede351

I have cm too... duno lol

Umm... another bfn here >.< I seriously just can't help myself lol. I'm starting to give up on this cycle :(

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

welcome squeal and star :D

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Awww kae dont give up yet, its not over until the witch arrives!


----------



## Kaede351

Omg... I'm absolutely devestated :( Someone has complained to environmental health about us!!! Apparently Roxy barks all night :( 

Okay, first I think I know which house it is that's complained... The guy opposite me out the back keeps sohouting at her to "effing shut the eff up" even when she's only barked like once.

Secondly... I don't know how they dare! Abot a week ago they were out there at 2am having a blazing row over their back fence! the F word was used ALOT... 

Now I want rid of her... enough is enough. I can't take it anymore :( TCC is enough stress let alone having her to worry about barking all day too :(

I'm properly gutted :( I can't stop crying, I'm so angry!!! I love her to bits, as much as she annoys me. But I can't keep looking out my back door and wondering who is complaining about me. But I'm scared that if I send her to a shelter that she'll be put down :( All my family are doing now is telling me it's my own fault :(

I give up comlpetely :cry:Everything I do ends up crap :(

Sorry about all the complaining. Thanks for putting up with me haha x

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

awww hunny sorry your having such a rough day. That is horrible but I know what its like having barking dogs when I met my DH he had two shih tzu and they bark at everything, and are high maintenance. I deal with the atm but I am not sure after second baby arrives


----------



## Kaede351

She isn't even that bad tbh, every now and again she barks. But thinking about it properly now I've calmed down. She is led perfectly quiet in the kitchen.

I duno, some people are just petty :(

XxX


----------



## mom2twoboyz

:witch decided to show up today so Im out :( On to the next month !!

Sending all you wonderful ladies tons of :dust:


----------



## Kaede351

Sorry about the witch attack Hun :( hope you gettin bfpin your new cycle :D

XxX


----------



## labmommy

sorry to hear mom2boys! Keep it going!

Kae, it is not over til its over. It's over when AF comes. :)


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks labmommy. Another bfn... But I noticed that my pee was very cloudy this morning (sorry tmi), it's normally really clear... Any thoughts? :/

XxX


----------



## Psycow

Hi Everyone, 

So I broke down, and did an early test this morning, and I'm fairly sure it's a BFP !!!!! I'm still in a state of shock!!! Wanted to post a pic, but it won't let me :(


----------



## Kaede351

congrats psycow!!! At least one of us is getting somewhere lol!

XxX


----------



## Psycow

Hi Kaede351,

Thank you so much. I'm really trying to not be uber excited about, till I test again tomorrow, and then go to the docs but it's hard not to be excited =D


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, I felt like that in Feb when I got bfp... I told EVERYONE!!! lol. Wish I hadn't though, ended in mc. 

But I'm really happy for you ^^ You'll have to put loads of pics on of scans and stuff!! Something good to keep me going while I'm still waiting lol

XxX


----------



## Psycow

LOL - yeah. I really don't think I'm going to tell many people. I'd like to wait till 12 weeks, but something about being on here makes it a little safe. You know, people are going through the same things.


----------



## Kaede351

Yeah, I wish I'd just stuck to telling people on here haha. Would have saved me alot of embarassment and heartache  You're being very sensible XD haha

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

I think I will be out tomorrow, my bedtime temp (taken as soon as I get in bed) is rediculously low tonight. Only 36.66c (normally at least 37.00c during 2ww), so I think my temp will fall tomorrow and then AF will be here :(

I guess I will just have to look forward to next month and our holiday to Tunisia! Who knows, we might yet get a "belated honeymoon" baby haha. A girl can dream!!!

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

I knew my temp would be down today :(

AF is on her way :(

XxX


----------



## bumblebeetle

Hey ladies got my :bfp: this morning, 44 days of TTC after implant removal on 29th july!! 11DPO 2 days b4 AF due :)
Good luck to you all, i have my pinkies crossed :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, congrats :)

XxX


----------



## squeal

bumblebeetle said:


> Hey ladies got my :bfp: this morning, 44 days of TTC after implant removal on 29th july!! 11DPO 2 days b4 AF due :)
> Good luck to you all, i have my pinkies crossed :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Congratulations!! Bet you're over the moon!! xx


----------



## bumblebeetle

Thank you sooo much, I am, I can't describe it, a fantastic early Birthday present :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## squeal

bumblebeetle said:


> Thank you sooo much, I am, I can't describe it, a fantastic early Birthday present :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Aww, when is your birthday? I want to test so badly!!


----------



## Kaede351

Hmmm, wish it was as easy for all of us lol. I just noticed ur ticker says you've only been TTC for just over a month!!! Your so lucky! I'm on month 15 lol.

I hope the rest of us get our bfp's soon!

XxX


----------



## bumblebeetle

Yep, 1st month of trying, after having implant for 2 years too!!!
Good luck to all of you, I'm sure it will happen soon xxx


----------



## AshleyNichole

congrats bumble!


----------



## labmommy

Congrats Bumble!
Congrats Psycow!


----------



## bumblebeetle

Thank you sooo much ladies..............heres loads of baby dust!! Good Luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Psycow

Hi everyone. Thanks labmommy and bumble. And congrats bumble. Kade I will still keep my fingers crossed. Lots of baby dust to everyone!!!


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks hun, still no AF... but I have slight AF like cramps. Not sure what to think atm lol

Anybody seen Reeds? I hope she's ok!!! Missing her lol

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am here lurking...and cheering for you. Just not feeling real good.


----------



## Kaede351

:( hope you feel better Hun.

As for me, my temp was down again, so I think a bfp is def out of the question this month :(

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

It is still above the coverline though Kae x x


----------



## squeal

Morning Ladies!

I got a :bfn: this morning. I used a Clear Blue Digital though, these aren't meant to be very sensitive are they?

I haven't a clue when I O, we BD from CD9 - CD18, if for an example I O on CD14, making me now 13DPO, would I expect to get a :bfp: if I was pregnant?

I'm going to buy some cheap tests from Asda today and test on Tuesday now. 

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Kaede351

Only just though, I doubt it will go back up tbh lol

Squeal - if you dont know when you actually O'd then maybe it still too early? FX'd for you :)

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Oh, I hope you feel better Reeds! Hope you have just enough MS to know it's ok, but not enough to actually feel sick lol


----------



## Kaede351

My temp was up this morning... So I am officially Confused.com!!!

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

When is the witch due to fly in Kae?


----------



## Kaede351

I think she was due 2 days ago, no show so far. But I've been getting AF like cramps for days. I really don't know what to think??

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

Not trying to get your hopes up but i was convinced she was coming for about 2 weeks or more after my BFP. Got all the usual cramps and that feeling like she had arrived but nothing was there....


----------



## squeal

spencerbear said:


> Not trying to get your hopes up but i was convinced she was coming for about 2 weeks or more after my BFP. Got all the usual cramps and that feeling like she had arrived but nothing was there....

Do you normally get a big spot or anything before your period? If so, did you still get this despite being PG? I have one now as AF is due but wondering if it could still appear anyway whether PG or not ...


----------



## spencerbear

I normally do but didnt the month i found out but some woman get more spots...


----------



## squeal

spencerbear said:


> I normally do but didnt the month i found out but some woman get more spots...

Ahh, so much for my wishful thinking! FX'd still though and Congratulations with your BFP :D


----------



## Kaede351

Omg, I'm SO spotty the last few days... And not just on my face. It's very unusual for me to get spots anywhere but my chin (for some reason my chin gets greasy and I get spots there... But only there), but I have a huge spot on my cheek come up today. And on Saturday I woke up with the biggest spot I've ever seen on my elbow. Very random. 

My aunty has gone to get me some hpts from the pound shop. I was too embarrassed cuz I know the woman who you have to ask for them heh XD

XxX


----------



## squeal

I always get a big one on my chin too which is here now :(


----------



## Kaede351

Well, I just tested and bfn... Although I must have line eye because I'm sure I can see a shadow of a line... But that's all it is, a shadow. I think I'm out tbh

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Ok, got the start of AF... just checked CP when I went for a pee and the cm is brownish... she's on her way girls >.<

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

ah sorry kae x x


----------



## Shey

Aww sorry to hear that Kae! :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

*sigh* I suppose it's ok lol, but why all the wierd symptoms?! why can't our bodies just be fair with us? :( All I'm asking for is ONE baby >.<

Anyway, how is everyone today?

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae brown blood is old...it could be ib. Post that test and let us look. And shame on you for not using FMU! Spank you!


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, the line has gone completely. must have been an evap or something. I will do the other test first thing in the morning and see what happens then (if AF isn't here).

I could TECHNICALLY only be about 11dpo... if I take out my +opk it shifts my ov date forward 3 days from the 17th to the 20th... so FX'd it's still jsut too early  I never had any IB with the last bfp I had.

Thanks though girls ^^

XxX

p.s. OMG my nose is BURNING!!! I must have gotten a little bit of curry powder on there when I was making dinner cuz it's killing me lol XD


----------



## Psycow

Kaede351 said:


> Haha, the line has gone completely. must have been an evap or something. I will do the other test first thing in the morning and see what happens then (if AF isn't here).
> 
> I could TECHNICALLY only be about 11dpo... if I take out my +opk it shifts my ov date forward 3 days from the 17th to the 20th... so FX'd it's still jsut too early  I never had any IB with the last bfp I had.
> 
> Thanks though girls ^^
> 
> XxX
> 
> p.s. OMG my nose is BURNING!!! I must have gotten a little bit of curry powder on there when I was making dinner cuz it's killing me lol XD

GL on your test tomorrow!


----------



## Kaede351

thanks hun...

nobody knows how to stop your nose from burning if you get curry powder in it?! I must have touched my nose and had curry power on my fingers... I feel like my nose is gona fall off!!!! :(

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Brown cm has turned to pink/red... the witch will be here in the morning. I guess I'll get to save my last hpt haha XD

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Sorry hon, that sucks :(

afm, i've been temping and my temp dropped to 97.27 today. Does temp usually drop before O? the opk's are negative...any ideas?


----------



## Kaede351

Yeah pre o dip is acommon thing :)

The witch got me good. Tummy hurts bad :(

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

So sorry the witch gt you Kae. xxx


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Hun, back to the drawing board I guess *sigh*

I've felt crud all day, just completely drained and my back is killing me. Ah well, I'm gona take the dog out then I'm gona come home and chill out for a bit!

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Ugh, I feel like somebody has given me a good kicking! My back has never hurt so much in my life :/

I think I need my bed lol. Goodnight girls :D

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Had my appt today, everything is well heard the baby's heart beat but wasnt given the heart rate, forgot to ask (its funny how you forget...right) But weird thing last night I had some sharp pain in my bellybutton felt like a hot dog poking out. Told my Dr. about the pain and he felt around and told me I have an umbilical hernia, that will have to be surgically fixed after my 6 week postpartum appt. so thats it. Everthing is well, oh and I cant lift anything over 20lbs which means no more picking up my son...who's going to be one Oct. 06


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Kaede351 said:


> Yeah pre o dip is acommon thing :)
> 
> The witch got me good. Tummy hurts bad :(
> 
> XxX

Kae sorry the witch got you, hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## Shey

Sammy glad the appointment went well for ya

Kae sorry that the :witch: got ya

asfm i started feeling sick yesterday so may not go to school for long tonight. have a migraine and was puking and couldn't keep food down yesterday.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Edit: My appointment was yesterday and had stomach pain on monday night


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

wow where has everyone gone...this thread really slowed down....miss your girlies!


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya, yeah I've been avoiding this website the last few days... This AF hit me hard :(

But! Only 3 weeks til we go to Turkey, so hopefully my tww won't be as painful this time round. I'm going to try to just relax, not think about ttc and just enjoy my holiday ^^ our tickets came yesterday!!!

Hope everyone is ok :) and all the bubs are ok too! :D

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

yeah this thread has really slowed down that's why i have not been posting on it ;)


I figured it would once everyone started to get their :bfp: 's


----------



## Shey

Im still waiting for AF to show


----------



## AshleyNichole

is she late Shey?


----------



## Shey

not yet


----------



## rachyh1990

had a faint bfp this morning on ic then negative on frer, but only held wee for 1 hour for frer, af was due 21st and still not here and no sign yet? OH ended relationship tonight so hping this is it other wise no more babies for me for a long time x


----------



## AshleyNichole

well good luck shey when is she due


----------



## AshleyNichole

awww rachy i am sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

I'm sorry Rachy :( Maybe you guys can sort everything out :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Shey

Ash Im suppose to get it tomorrow hopefully since last time i got it on the 23rd so hopefully i get it again on the 23rd of this month.


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya girls, I've lost another 3lb this week :D so I only have 1 1/2lb to go until I've lost a stone ^^ I'm so happy!!! :D

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

How is everyone? :D

Good luck shey!!!

XxX


----------



## Shey

Thank you Kae and congrats on the weightloss


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies. I am doing ok. 

Kae congrats on the wieght loss thats greats. 


Asfm had a little scare last night and ended up at the er with back ache, cramps and spotting. It seems as though my body is trying to pass baby B and is causing the pain. Baby A is doing great and had a hb of 170 but for now I am on bedrest.


----------



## Shey

aww reeds im sorry to hear that hope things go fine with you and the twins.

asfm no sign of AF yet and she's due today


----------



## Kaede351

Oh, I'm sooo, sooo sorry Sandi :( Hope everything turns out ok! much love and :hugs:

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Ladies. 

Shey I already have lost one of the twins. We still have one strng one an praying s/he hangs in there


----------



## kitkat04

Can i join you please will be testing on the 10/10/10!
thanks


----------



## Kaede351

Welcome kitkat ^^

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

good luck shey!! are u all on a break TTC though?


----------



## AshleyNichole

welcome kitkat...



:hugs: :hugs: Sandi... lots of prayers babe...


----------



## Shey

Ash yes im on a break

Reeds Im so sorry :hugs:


----------



## AshleyNichole

ohhhhh.....well good luck for when you start trying, how come you all are not ttc now if i may ask?

we still aren't either i cant seem to get DH on board :cry:
Lots of ewcm today and yesterday and we had :sex: but he still didn't put :spermy: in me :cry:


----------



## Kaede351

Well, that's my Roxy gone to her new home :cry: I feel really nasty about it :( :( I miss her already! But, I know it will be better for her. This family has 4 kids, and she loves children. So she will have lots to do during the day and plenty of friends to play with... but knowing how happy she will be isn't making me feel any better... the tears are here to stay for the night I think :(

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

sorry ladies I have been MIA hope everyone is doing well. afm I had my first tri screening and got to see lil bean. HR was 164 and here are the pics
 



Attached Files:







Sept 23 2010 13w2d pregnant.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HEy ladies. 

Kae so sorry about Roxy. xxxx


----------



## Shey

Ash just so much goin on and trying to get a job is stressful 

Sammy your scans look great

Kae sorry bout Roxy


----------



## Firedancer41

Sandy,
I'm so sorry I didn't see your news earlier about losing one of the twins. I'll be praying for you all...your angel will now be looking after his/her sibling...


----------



## AshleyNichole

awww sammy so cute!!


welcome back Kae and Reeds <~~finally u came back to visit me :rofl:


----------



## AshleyNichole

ohhh Shey yeah I understand...when do you think u all will start again? so are u preventing now?


----------



## AshleyNichole

asfm~ i know i ov'd yesterday/day before....and we have been having lots of :sex: but he has not been putting them in me...but when he puts the :spermy: on my stomach i take some and put it on my vajayjay :rofl: when he isn't looking bahahahahaha! today i am really crampy like and have that clicking feeling when i sneeze...sooooo here's to hoping...but who knows since he isn't ejaculating in me :cry:


----------



## AshleyNichole

when i searched for my posts it said none were found is this happening with anyone else?


----------



## Kaede351

Yes, I'm here! lol. 

I've been to the hairdressers to try and cheer myself up, so I'm feeling a bit better today :) Still miss my Roxy though :( But I knwo she's gona be happier at her new home.

XxX


----------



## Shey

Ash probably try again next year. yup I am on bc


----------



## labmommy

Busy couple of weeks but I'm back. I'm in my tww now... grr...come quick tw!

Reeds, so sorry to hear about twin B. Lots of prayers to twin A!

Sammy, those scans look great! Thanks for posting them!

Ash, you crack me up with what you do when oh is not looking. He would really be in for surprise if it came about! lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey lovelies!! I hope everyone is doing well. 

Ashley I hope that works and I do have a friend that is pregnant from the pull out method...its actually Tj's cousin's wife and she is 6 weeks ahead of me so it CAN happen!! 

Kae so sorry about ROxy but love the new haircut!! seen it on FB. I think you look alot like my daughter Hayley!! LOL

Labmommy FX for you!

Shey hope your well hun!


----------



## Kaede351

Just did an OPK and to my complete surprise it's come up very close to +!!! I'm only on CD13 :/ Maybe this weight loss lark has done more good than I thought it would!!! lots and lots of baby dancing tonight :rofl:

Hopefully this will be our month ^^ TBH though... I haven't really been into it this cycle, I've had to MAKE myself do my BBT every morning lol.

What do you think?

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/SDC11724.jpg
https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/SDC11723.jpg

Thanks Ash ^^ I'll take that as a HUGE compliment cuz ur girls are stunning! lol

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Kae looks like that opks is getting close! have fun dtd!!


----------



## Kaede351

It sucks lol. I've just got rid of my cold, but Taylor has it now. So we can't kiss while we dtd lol... I want these colds ot be gone by time we go on holiday! And they're not going to be if we keep kissing and passing them round lol

I will do todays opk when I get back from shopping :D Does it have to be concentrated pee?! cuz I need to go and I don't want to go if it will make a difference to the opk lol XD

XxX


----------



## Shey

Thank you Reeds hope you feel better too

Kae good luck


----------



## Kaede351

Okay, well the opk was darker than yesterday, but not sure if it's quite + yet... but then it didn't look + last month but it was? dtd tonight anyway haha XD

How is everyone today? :D

XxX


----------



## Shey

woke up this morning with another sore throat! I need to find me a new doctor.

hope you get your :bfp: soon Kae!


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Shey ^^ I think there must be some kind of flu going aruond everywhere, everyone here has been poorly too. I've only just gotten rid of my cold 

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

We just got over the sickies here, we were sick for like 2wks sucked...hope u all feel better...


Asfm~ I am in the 2ww now...I have a headache today....trying to clean up and do laundry on this nasty rainy day then gotta work later...I am picking up my brother from the airport tomorrow he will be here for 4weeks to work with my DH...since there is no work where he is...I hope this 2ww goes by quick so i can see if my lil experiment worked lmfao although sat night DH put a lil :spermy: in me,,, and I defo had some ewcm that day...so here's to hoping.... :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

OmG,I feel rubbish ( Kae you got me sayin that word :rofl: ) Just not feelin it today...feelin sick....headache...and just ughh...I am about 4dpo....dtd on cd 1,7,9,12,13,14. I hope and pray I caught the eggy........ I am exhausted.....and I need to stop stressing about it and let it happen,:rofl:

I think though when it happens DH will be happy...it's not like he's preventing 100% kwim? ;)

I can't stop yawning, where are all my ladies... :cry: :rofl: guess I am off to get ready for work n :shower: don't get off til 8](*,) gotta go watch a bunch of bratty kids, :rofl:


----------



## Kaede351

lol, I feel like that some days Ash... like I cba with all the kids lol. I'm fine once I get there though XD

And rubbish is a good word! Better than garbage lol 

I don't like some american words lol... they annoy me. Like diaper... IT'S A NAPPY!!! haha and cookie... I mean, ok we have cookies too. yummy choccy chip ones! but generally they're called biscuits lol

Ok, rambling rant over! Hope you feel better soo Ash, and I hope you caught that eggy ^^

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

lol nappy, that's awesome have not heard that one before :)

thanks hun and you too! how many dpo are u, or are you still not sure if that opk was positive yet, it looked it to me ;)


----------



## Kaede351

I'm not 100% sure yet... I had a nother could be + today aswell... I'm not sure whether ot record them as + or what. I'm going to see if my temp goes up tomorrow and then record them as + :)

XxX


----------



## Shey

Im hear was out. I had an interview today for a cashier job at bath and bodyworks and it went well. Next week I find out if i get the job.


----------



## labmommy

Hi Ladies,

I am 5 dpo according to fertilityfriend set on opk detector. I am feeling light cramping, since yesterday. Some dry creamyish? cm.

Kae, you have to use concentrated pee. I wait til it's pretty yellow tmi to test. The one you posted looks like you were one to two days away from a positive maybe. When mine hits positive you can tell. It pops that second line dark and quick too. I usually get dark positives for two days.

Good luck my deary with your nappy's lol


----------



## AshleyNichole

Gl Shey :)

I could never work in there the smells would kill me :lol:


----------



## Kaede351

I didn't realise you needed concentrated pee! Oops lol. I will wait a few hours and do another test haha, today's has barely got a line, but my temp hasn't gone up so I haven't OV'd yet. 

Thanks for that labmommy lol

XxX


----------



## Shey

The :witch: got me. having major cramps this morning


----------



## Kaede351

Sorry shey :( better luck next time chick

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Hey everyone hope your all doing well, Ash and Kae hope you get your bfp...how many days until testing, Ash I know you just started 2ww...will be stalking! 

Shey sorry witch got you. Hope you get the job.

Labmommy were are you in your cycle?


----------



## Shey

Thanks ladies I hope i get the job too. I need the money badly


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Labmommy just saw your post on the previous page, cant wait for POAS to begin...will be stalking! Lots of baby dust hun


----------



## labmommy

Thanks Sammy! Nice to see you back. :)
Now 6 dpo...can't wait to start testing!!!! :happydance:


----------



## AshleyNichole

I am about 6dpo also Lab...I POAS yesterday:dohh: :bfn: :rofl:

I hope this is it...I have a headache...tired...creamy cm...how is ur cm lab? TMI sorry... :lol:


----------



## Kaede351

I don't even know if I've OV'd yet lol :/ my OPK said + (I think... was same shade as my + last cycle anyway...) but my temp hasn't gone up at all???? And the OPK was completley blank, or at least nearly, when I did todays. So I'm not sure... gona keep on dtd anyway to try and make sure :)

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae they recommend not drinking for a few hours before you test but your test are looking great and you can O anywhere from 12-36 hours after the lh surge so hang in there you have time. FX for you luv

Hey Ashley...silently stalking and FX for you as well and for Labmommy!!

Shey I hope you get the job!


----------



## Shey

Thank you Reeds! how are you doing?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am doing ok Shey....have a killer headache I can't get rid of but that's about it. Its really just making me miserable.


----------



## Shey

Aww Im sorry Reeds hope you feel better


----------



## AshleyNichole

thanks ladies....Reeds hope u feel better!


----------



## Shey

how are you ladies doing today?


----------



## AshleyNichole

doin ok here....sorry not posting much here as this thread has seemed to die...... ;)


----------



## labmommy

Hi girls,
Thanks reeds! I am not completely sure of my dpo. My thermometer battery died one morning last week so I am going completely off opk which won't really pinpoint anything. So I'm about 10 dpo at most. Tested this morning using internet cheapies and it was neg. I had a lot of wine last night and peed at 330 am when puppy got us up throwing up so it wass not the most quality pee lol.
Will keep testing. If it doesn't happen this time I think we will have hubby tested to rule him out. Anyone know about insurance coverage and what kind of dr. To call about that?


----------



## Kaede351

According to my chart I still haven't OV'd!!!! :( I'm really upset, and I'm starting to give up already lol >.< And I promised myself I was going to try NOT to think about it too much this cycle too! whooops!!!

Hope everyone is ok ^^

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Kae looks like you may have Ov on cd 16 but will take a few more temps to confirm it. FX


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks reeds :) ever the optimist lol

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Only cause I love ya!!:flower:


----------



## Swepakepa3

labmommy said:


> Hi girls,
> Thanks reeds! I am not completely sure of my dpo. My thermometer battery died one morning last week so I am going completely off opk which won't really pinpoint anything. So I'm about 10 dpo at most. Tested this morning using internet cheapies and it was neg. I had a lot of wine last night and peed at 330 am when puppy got us up throwing up so it wass not the most quality pee lol.
> Will keep testing. If it doesn't happen this time I think we will have hubby tested to rule him out. Anyone know about insurance coverage and what kind of dr. To call about that?


I went to my FS and they sent me home with the stuff for my husband to be tested, had to bring it to the lab in the hospital.


----------



## mindyb85

If ff is right, that makes me 3dpo today and the 10th would be 11dpo for me (If I can last that long LOL)
can anyone look at my chart and tell me if they think ff is accurate
I hope so cause that means, we bd'd at good times and have a good sporting chance this cycle
Thanks ladies


----------



## Kaede351

Well I took out the first +opk because I decided that it wasn't quite + but the one the next day was. And cuz I took opk, ff now says I'm. 4dpo haha. Woot!!! And!!! I'm feeling confident that we def dtd enough around ov this cycle XD

And I love you too Reeds ^^

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

no posts for 2 days :shock:


----------



## labmommy

Hello Ladies!
Still no period, tested yesterday using a first response early result and it was negative. It is cd33. I don't know for sure when O was..but had positve opk on cd 19 and 20. Fingers crossed still...but have looked up infertiity doctors. Only two in my area and have been told one is very good but the staff is kinda cold. So I will set up an appt with the other one if af shows. Probably take a month to get in. I just don't want to keep trying if there's something that is going on I can help.

Where is everyone else at? Hello out there! 

Hi Ash! Saw you posted earlier!


----------



## LaughLiveLove

Due the 10th too!!! Scared as heck!! All the right symptoms! Fingers crossed for both of us!!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

welcome back labmommy! :lol: was feeling a little lonely here...hehe!! good luck when is ur AF due?


----------



## AshleyNichole

GL laughlivelove :)


----------



## Shey

Hey Ash how's it going?


----------



## LaughLiveLove

Thanks you too!!!! When r u going to test????


----------



## AshleyNichole

going alright Shey, just got finished folding and putting away DS clothes and giving him lunch. I need to go through all this clothes and pack away his clothes that no longer fit which is most of them....and now I am getting ready to get ready for work, and you?

laughlive~ I have tested already and :bfn: I know AF is on her way...as DH is not 100% on board yet with TTC since my medical issues...when are you testing?


----------



## Shey

Im just relaxing round the house til I have to pick up my LO from daycare


----------



## Kaede351

Hmmm, I think AF is due either the 12th or 13th... Smack bang in the middle of our holiday to turkey >.< I will keep praying, but I have supplies with me lol xxx


----------



## labmommy

:witch:


----------



## Kaede351

Oh no!!! Did she get you labmommy?! :( I'm sorry hun! :hugs:

Lost another 1.5lb this week :D I am now 1st 1lb lighter ^^ yay!!!

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

good job kae... i hope the :witch: stays away...


sorry labmommy... :(


----------



## Shey

Sorry the :witch: got ya labmommy :hugs:


----------



## AshleyNichole

how u doin shey?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Sorry Labmommy, are you going to try anything different this next cycle? lots of baby :dust:


----------



## Serenity13

Hey!! I am testing on the 12th...close enough? :)


----------



## PocoHR

I am a 10/10/10 tester! I thought I was out this month, but other than some spotting no AF here. Not even a lot of my normal AF symptoms... so maybe its my month. I still have some hope  I'm praying with everything I have got that she doesn't come!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

welcome newbies and good luck!!


----------



## Kaede351

Well, off to turkey in the morning!!! Will see yous all when I get back!!! Good luck to everyone who is still in. Hope the witch is a no show for yous all!! And for me too lol

Loves and leave yas girlies ^^

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

have fun KAE ;)


----------



## labmommy

Alright, my head is back in the game. I have an appointment for nov. 1st, 7 mos into the game for blood work and semen analysis. I have looked up low estrogen symptoms an have diagnosed myself with it lol. Ordered Fertile CM and more Preseed, hopefully the fertile cm kicks in as soon as I start it and will help.
Anyone else with a game plan? hehe, looking for players :)

How are we doing Sammy?!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I'm doing lol, getting huge I feel! But good over all next prenatal appt is Oct 25. going to be 16 weeks tomorrow already!


----------



## spencerbear

Its going by quickly isnt it, sammy....


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I cant believe it! How are you doing Spencerbear? Wow getting down to D Day! AND YaY for double digits!


----------



## AshleyNichole

what is fertile cm lab?


----------



## AshleyNichole

nevermind i researched it...


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## labmommy

Yeah, I hope it works!


----------



## AshleyNichole

thanks girls.... i have not been getting on too much, this site kinda brings me down now...n there really isn't anyone to talk to anymore...


----------



## Serenity13

Hi everyone...So I tested this morning.. I am one day late now and :bfn:


----------



## Serenity13

:witch:


----------



## AshleyNichole

sorry serenity, lots of :dust: for next month!! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ashley I still stalk you guys but don't post much. I don't want to upset anyone. I just seen your ttc @2! So happy your now trying again.


----------



## spencerbear

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ashley I still stalk you guys but don't post much. I don't want to upset anyone. I just seen your ttc @2! So happy your now trying again.

Im the same, i always read through. But sometimes dont post caue know how hard it can be :hugs:


----------



## AshleyNichole

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ashley I still stalk you guys but don't post much. I don't want to upset anyone. I just seen your ttc @2! So happy your now trying again.


yeah i am kinda sorta TTC i guess, not so sure DH is 100% on board yet....Upset who? Not me...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

As long as he is dtd with you I say he is on board! lol


----------



## AshleyNichole

yes he has me confused, he talks all the time like ur gunna get pregnant, but then still :spermy: in me...so idk really what he wants... :roll: men!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

spencerbear said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Ashley I still stalk you guys but don't post much. I don't want to upset anyone. I just seen your ttc @2! So happy your now trying again.
> 
> Im the same, i always read through. But sometimes dont post caue know how hard it can be :hugs:Click to expand...

I too stalk this thread, only post to check in occasionally and help boost PMA! :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Hiiiiiii!!!! Back from Turkey and I'm rediculously jet lagged! lol. it's 2.42a$m here in England, but I'm still on Turkish time. 2 hours ahead!!! haha, haven't slept all day or on the plane either so gona go sleep for a year! AF came dead on time, so I had the witch while I was on holiday /rolleyes. Ah well, another month I suppose. Month 17!! :(

Just to say hi before I crash and hope that everybody is okay :D

Much Love!!!

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Hiiiiiii!!!! Back from Turkey and I'm rediculously jet lagged! lol. it's 2.42a$m here in England, but I'm still on Turkish time. 2 hours ahead!!! haha, haven't slept all day or on the plane either so gona go sleep for a year! AF came dead on time, so I had the witch while I was on holiday /rolleyes. Ah well, another month I suppose. Month 17!! :(

Just to say hi before I crash and hope that everybody is okay :D

Much Love!!!

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Hiiiiiii!!!! Back from Turkey and I'm rediculously jet lagged! lol. it's 2.42a$m here in England, but I'm still on Turkish time. 2 hours ahead!!! haha, haven't slept all day or on the plane either so gona go sleep for a year! AF came dead on time, so I had the witch while I was on holiday /rolleyes. Ah well, another month I suppose. Month 17!! :(

Just to say hi before I crash and hope that everybody is okay :D

Much Love!!!

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Hiiiiiii!!!! Back from Turkey and I'm rediculously jet lagged! lol. it's 2.42a$m here in England, but I'm still on Turkish time. 2 hours ahead!!! haha, haven't slept all day or on the plane either so gona go sleep for a year! AF came dead on time, so I had the witch while I was on holiday /rolleyes. Ah well, another month I suppose. Month 17!! :(

Just to say hi before I crash and hope that everybody is okay :D

Much Love!!!

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Hiiiiiii!!!! Back from Turkey and I'm rediculously jet lagged! lol. it's 2.42a$m here in England, but I'm still on Turkish time. 2 hours ahead!!! haha, haven't slept all day or on the plane either so gona go sleep for a year! AF came dead on time, so I had the witch while I was on holiday /rolleyes. Ah well, another month I suppose. Month 17!! :(

Just to say hi before I crash and hope that everybody is okay :D

Much Love!!!

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Hiiiiiii!!!! Back from Turkey and I'm rediculously jet lagged! lol. it's 2.42a$m here in England, but I'm still on Turkish time. 2 hours ahead!!! haha, haven't slept all day or on the plane either so gona go sleep for a year! AF came dead on time, so I had the witch while I was on holiday /rolleyes. Ah well, another month I suppose. Month 17!! :(

Just to say hi before I crash and hope that everybody is okay :D

Much Love!!!

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Hiiiiiii!!!! Back from Turkey and I'm rediculously jet lagged! lol. it's 2.42a$m here in England, but I'm still on Turkish time. 2 hours ahead!!! haha, haven't slept all day or on the plane either so gona go sleep for a year! AF came dead on time, so I had the witch while I was on holiday /rolleyes. Ah well, another month I suppose. Month 17!! :(

Just to say hi before I crash and hope that everybody is okay :D

Much Love!!!

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Hiiiiiii!!!! Back from Turkey and I'm rediculously jet lagged! lol. it's 2.42a$m here in England, but I'm still on Turkish time. 2 hours ahead!!! haha, haven't slept all day or on the plane either so gona go sleep for a year! AF came dead on time, so I had the witch while I was on holiday /rolleyes. Ah well, another month I suppose. Month 17!! :(

Just to say hi before I crash and hope that everybody is okay :D

Much Love!!!

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

guess Kae was seriously jet lagged. Sorry witch flew in but glad you had a nice break away x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome back Kae! Yes looks like you was very jet lagged. xxxx

Sorry about the witch but so glad you had a fab holiday!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

hahaha 7 posts kae! hope your feeling a bit better after getting some rest. I bet you had lots of fun in Turkey! Talk to you soon..


----------



## labmommy

Reeds, but I miss you! Well it's a good thing I stalk your journal hahaha!

I am on day 13. negative opk. taking the fertile cm. constantly thirsty and full of phlegm. blech. can't take anything to dry my nose and sinuses up or it'll dry up other things too..that's part of the problem! ](*,)
so lots of tea with honey. 

Ash, I'm so happy you are on board! what cycle day are you on???

Welcome back Kae! Missed you while you were gone. I saw some of your pics...they look very lovely!


----------



## AshleyNichole

:rofl: Kae you must have been excited to be back! hehehe! sorry the witch got you...welcome back!


----------



## AshleyNichole

Lab I am on CD 10 now...but I am on board 100% not DH though :cry: ughhh :cry:


----------



## Kaede351

lol!!! whoops!!! My laptop was playing up and I didn't think it was posting... obviously it was ;P I ended up sleeping for nearly 12 hours haha, and I feel like I should STILL be sleeping. Work has been really hard the last couple days :( I'm soooooo tired!!! Bring on the weekend and then the week off for half term haha. woop woop!

I'm kinda giving up hope now. I'm sick to the back teeth of how many of the mums at work are pregnant... even when I went ot the supermarket this afternoon the guy stacking the shelves was talking about his 5 week old baby. Also, I was talking to my grandad and I said I felt like giving up because we aren't having any luck and he said "That's funny, I thought you got pregnant and lost one at the beginning of the year." I was like yeah... thanks for that Grandad. Reeeeeealy needed to hear that :( I walked into the supermarket nearly in tears. How I managed to not flood the whole shop out I duno. 

Ah well, I jsut have to be happy for everyone and just TRY to be patient in the meantime :( I'm just soooo depressed about the lack of baby atm >.< Couldn't even really catcha break on holiday... although I did ome back feeling very relaxed ^^

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Kae I feel the same, everyone is pregnant around me. it makes me sad. but i am just leaving it in gods hands and when DH is ready then I guess that's when it will happen...until then I will just keep obsessing , :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Praying for my girls all the time. xxx


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Reeds, hope all is well with you ^^

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

looks like i am OV'ing now...wiped this morning after :sex: and something stretched for what seems to be like 12in NO JOKE! Although DH did not :spermy: in me, and I was like why don't you just do it geez, :lol: he said we have to have a talk first, and last night I didn't want to have :sex: and he was like what the hell i don't understand you want to be pregnant but don't wanna have :sex: and i was like well it doesn't matter because you won't :spermy: in me anyways... :roll: :haha: lets go DH....i think he is getting annoyed of me bothering him about it :lol: :rofl: ;)


----------



## AshleyNichole

well ladies...


had some pink CM yesterday (CD12) not really sure what it's from as DH only came in me on CD5, we dtd on CD 8,12 (am) and it was not rough and the pink cm was at like 7pm last night when I was at work then it turned light brown and was gone. We still are not actively trying since DH ](*,) but as said before i always test + 2.5 weeks after the first day of my period, so I am thinking I ovulate early :shrug: ...I guess I have to wait and see...


I have NEVER EVER had breakthrough bleeding nor OV bleed....just IB.. :)


----------



## Shey

Good luck Ash fx'd for ya sweetie!


----------



## AshleyNichole

Hey shey how r u doing? glad to see someone is still here and im not talking to myself :lol:


----------



## Shey

I've been feeling flutters on and off but other than that Im doing good. how bout you?


----------



## AshleyNichole

ohhh so r u ttc again? or ntnp?


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya Ash, good luck hun! I'm still here but I'm not on much tbh lol. Since we got back from Turkey I've barly turned the pc on haha

XxX


----------



## Shey

Ash Im on a break! Im not doing either. I was looking up what causes flutters and it can be muscle spasms


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ash fx for IB!! I am here just haven't been on today. I have had a horrible cold that had been kicking my butt.


----------



## AshleyNichole

ohhh shey :) i have had that before it's weird huh?


----------



## AshleyNichole

hope u feel better reeds :)


----------



## Kaede351

Aww, feel better Reeds!!! 

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

morning Kae!! :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

OMG, I am soooooooooooo excited DH put :spermy: in me today..... :haha: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: but not sure if it has done anything as i had the pinky stuff 2 days ago and ewcm yesterday i THINK i have already OV.....


----------



## Kaede351

Gooooooooooooooooood morningggggggggggggg lol. 

I hope you get lucky this month Ash!!!

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

and how u doin Kae?


----------



## Kaede351

Meh, not too bad I spose. Might have to put TTC on hold for a few months. Got a few money problems that have appeared out of the blue -.-*

But apart from that not too bad I spose :) Hows you?

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

awww well good luck, i know what u mean about money issues. specially with the economy the way it is...i am doing alright :)


----------



## Kaede351

We'd be fine if the council weren't ass holes lol. They over paid us when Taylor was unemployed, and I didn't realise. Now they're making us pay it back. On TOP of charging us a years council tax when we've only lived in this house for 3 months... we'd paid the years tax off for the last house... and yet they're trying to charge us £300 odd for THAT house aswell -.-*

I'm going to go to the council office on Monday and kick their butts!

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

ekkk I am not sure what the L300 amounts too ( i cant do that symbol either) :haha: but i hope u get things str8nd out...that really stinks...


----------



## Kaede351

ummm... I think $ is roughly double... so it would be roughly $600 odd just for THAT part of the bill -.-. I think it comes to something stupid like $2000 they're trying to charge us in total. and in 2 installments... that is so blatently NOT going to happen. Talk about ideas of gradeur!!!

I hate this country!

X


----------



## AshleyNichole

awww man thats horrible :(


----------



## Kaede351

Really horrible :( nothing ever seems to go right in our house. I'm sure we're cursed!

But we will get through this. We will just have penny pinch until we have sorted the issues out. Hopefully it won't take longer than 6 months or so...

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Good luck hun! I hope everything works out 4 u


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Hun. I'm not leaving you girls though lol. I will still be here :D 

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

awesome :)


----------



## Shey

Yay Ash hope you get your :bfp: soon

Reeds hope you're feeling better


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Shey!

FX for you ladies to get some BFPs soon. xxx


----------



## Shey

you're welcome reeds


----------



## AshleyNichole

how is everyone doing?

ok here, tired and getting these pains near my pubic bone still...and very horny :rofl: idk whats up with that :shrug: wish DH was here to jump his bones :lol:


----------



## Shey

haha aww Ash! Im at school i have class in an hr


----------



## Kaede351

Well... I have no idea WTF is going on... But I'm at cd14 and seem to have come on??? Im bleeding anyway?? No idea what to think. :(

Help people?!

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

is it like a period?


----------



## Shey

Kae could your AF be early?


----------



## Kaede351

It's not heavy... Not like my usual period. It's pinky brown and is more like heavy spotting?!

I don't think AF is early... I've never been more than a day early, and certainly not 2 weeks early :/ I'm wondering if it's stress related now I've had time to calm down and think. All this with the council and money and stuff. 

It hasn't gotten heavier, but it hasnt stopped yet?? I dont have any cramps... Its just Very VERY unusual for me :S

I rang the local walk in centre and the nurse has told me to rest, so I'm gona have a nap and see what it's like when I wake up

XxX


----------



## Shey

Maybe it's Implant bleeding


----------



## Kaede351

The first day of my last period was 14 days ago... It doesn't make sense :S

I'm worried in case it's another mc... But I never got a +hpt. It's very odd lol.

The blood is very watery... Like literally water consistency... Not like menstrual blood. And it's still like dark pink/brown. If it stops I might get a hpt tomorrow, just to put me at rest.

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

hmmm could also be O bleeding too...


----------



## Kaede351

Possibly... But I thought O bleeding was just pike a tiny spot? Surely an egg can't cause as much spotting as this?! Lol

Anyway, I'm gona have a nap. Will be back on in a bit :)

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

ohh...well....feel better...


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Kae if its IB bleeding I would wait 2-3 days to take hpt. Good Luck hun hope you get your bfp really soon!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

how is everyone else doing. sorry I havent stopped by in a bit.

AFM I found out we are having a BOY yesterday!!! Yay for blue!

Talk to you all soon


----------



## labmommy

Woohoo! Congrats team blue!


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Sammy :) I'm more inclined to think it's maybe O bleeding... I just don't see how it can be IB when I had AF 2 weeks ago :/ Unless I O'd insanely early?! But my temps haven't shifted... I duno haha

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

Congrats Sammy on team blue x


----------



## Kaede351

Oh, and congrats on joining team blue!!!!! :D

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Well hubby and I just got back from fs. He went in a cup.. we go back in an hour for a consult and meet the dr. Fx'd!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

OOOH labmommy hope everything goes well with fs!!! dont forget to update us!


----------



## Kaede351

Hope all is good Labmommy!!! :D

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

gl labmommy!!


----------



## BayBelle81

I am an 11/7 tester!


----------



## AshleyNichole

asfm~ i think I got a pos opk......ughhh all this ttc business is annyoing, i have ewcm some days and then some days not...


i am on cd 17 now...been having cramps near my pelvic bone and some burning feeling. and then on cd 12 had the pinkish spotting...we have only "properly" had :sex: 3x's on CD 5,14,16 (properly meaning DH put :spermy: in me) We have had :sex: CD 5,8,9,12,13,14,16....here's to hoping we caught the eggy...(if I have ov'd which i believe i did)


----------



## AshleyNichole

welcome bay!!! are u symptom spotting yet?! :haha:


----------



## BayBelle81

you know it! Though I have done it before and been so disappointed. But I have been having the heaviest feeling in lower stomach and peeing a lot. That is all I have right now that isn't me just being crazy!


----------



## AshleyNichole

awesome!!! i have been having lower cramping above the pubic area and some burning feeling, and fatigued....ohhhhh this is killing me, i do this to myself all the time...grr lol


----------



## Shey

Welcome bay hope you get your :bfp: too along with Ash! Good luck ladies


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya Bay, best of luck hun! We'll be keeping our fingers X'd for ya ^^

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

ohhh i just felt like i had a baby kick my stomach whew WEIRD....:haha::dohh::thumbup::flower::blush:


----------



## AshleyNichole

omg why the hell am I symptom spotting, i ALWAYS say I am not going to do this :haha: and end up doing it anyway...so how do my days look that we had :sex: "PROPERLY" :haha:


----------



## Kaede351

hehe, I get feelings like that too sometimes Ash (at least... I think so... I don't actually know what it feels like XD). Kinda like a fluttering, jumping feeling?

I put it down to a twitching nerve lol. no idea what else it could be?! XD

XxX


----------



## 4sndsgrt

Hey I'm testing Nov 7th! I'm like only 4dpo if I'm doing this right..lol, and so far how I'm feeling is; tired and bloated!:blush: oh, and I've been going to pee a lot, but I am drinking water... so not sure about that one lol


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya 4sndsgrt... it can be a bit confusing, all this TTC business! I've had a very confusing day today haha. Joys of being a woman eh?!

Here's wishing you good luck and that your tiredness and bloating is a good sign :)

XxX


----------



## 4sndsgrt

Kaede351 said:


> Hiya 4sndsgrt... it can be a bit confusing, all this TTC business! I've had a very confusing day today haha. Joys of being a woman eh?!
> 
> Here's wishing you good luck and that your tiredness and bloating is a good sign :)
> 
> XxX


LOL thanks so much!

:dust::dust:


----------



## Shey

Good luck and welcome to the new members


----------



## 4sndsgrt

Shey said:


> Good luck and welcome to the new members

Thank you Shey:flower:


----------



## Shey

4sndsgrt said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> Good luck and welcome to the new members
> 
> Thank you Shey:flower:Click to expand...

you're welcome :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Grrrr!!! This bleeding is really annoying me now! It's not like a normal period, the blood isn't bright red and it barely rubs off on a pad... but it's too heavy just to be spotting :/

I wana know if it's AF or just random bleeding?! I duno if I'm gona ovulate soon or not :(

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae your bleeding in the middle of your cycle??


----------



## ctmommy2max

new here too....on cycle 2 of ttc...used OPK this month and was surprised that I ovulated on the 24th seemed late since - I thought it was more the on the 18th before...we shall see what happens...fingers crossed and baby dust to all!


----------



## Kaede351

Reeds - yeah, it started tuesday about midday. It's never gotten heavier since then like AF would, but it hasn't stopped. I ruled pregnancy out, I did a test yesterday. I have an appointment with at the doctors this afternoon. 

Even if it's just AF being her usual nasty self I can talk to him/her about my ttc worries. See what she says.

How are you Reeds? :)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Welcome ctMommy2max, good luck and lots of :dust: to you :D

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

welcome ctmommy :dust:


----------



## sparky32

Hi Ladies,

Hope you don't mind be butting in, i too am due to test 7th November. This is my first cycle after losing my daughter at 19 weeks in June. So finger crossed! I'm 4dpo and so far not much to write about, just totally knackered!

:dust:​
xx


----------



## AshleyNichole

welcome Sparky...So sorry about your loss... :hugs: and lots of :dust:

any symptoms yet?! :)


----------



## Kaede351

Well... I got a shock today! A (kind of) nice one though. Although it maight have come at a more appropriate time -.- lol

Well, my nan was coming to my doctor appointment with me this afternoon, and I was feeling upset. She then went on to say "You've only been trying for 18 months, that's not very long. YOur aunty have been trying for 2 years. And, she wanted me to tell you this, but she's been feeling sick, so she went to the doctors and she's pregnant... surprise!" I just looked at her blank... then the tears came >.< I didn't mean to cry! But, she told me at the completely wrong moment. I was already upset about the bleeding and stuff, and it just threw me for 6!

So yeah... I'm going to have another little cousin. I'm quite excited but kinda sad that it's not me at the same time heh...

But yeah, the doctor said that if I'm still bleeding in 4 days time (today is my 3rd day and she wants me to wait for 7) I have to make another appointment and go for an examination. She thinks it's nothing, could be ovulation bleeding. But it could also be a cyst or something so I just have to wait and see. She then went on to tell me I needed to stop worrying so much and maybe it would happen quicker... to which I promptly burt into tears. Not one of my best days haha.

Hope everyone else has had a good day! :)

XxX


----------



## Shey

Aww Kae congrats on the news and sorry bout the bleeding. I hope it's just Ov Bleeding or IB


----------



## AshleyNichole

awww sorry Kae....i hope it turns out to be OV bleed or better yet IB :D


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks girls. I'm tinking more along the lines of possible Ov bleeding... the dates don't fit for it to be IB (although that would be ideal lol ;P)

XxX


----------



## Shey

you're welcome Kae! hope all is well!

Ash how are you doing?


----------



## 4sndsgrt

Kaede351 said:


> Well... I got a shock today! A (kind of) nice one though. Although it maight have come at a more appropriate time -.- lol
> 
> Well, my nan was coming to my doctor appointment with me this afternoon, and I was feeling upset. She then went on to say "You've only been trying for 18 months, that's not very long. YOur aunty have been trying for 2 years. And, she wanted me to tell you this, but she's been feeling sick, so she went to the doctors and she's pregnant... surprise!" I just looked at her blank... then the tears came >.< I didn't mean to cry! But, she told me at the completely wrong moment. I was already upset about the bleeding and stuff, and it just threw me for 6!
> 
> So yeah... I'm going to have another little cousin. I'm quite excited but kinda sad that it's not me at the same time heh...
> 
> But yeah, the doctor said that if I'm still bleeding in 4 days time (today is my 3rd day and she wants me to wait for 7) I have to make another appointment and go for an examination. She thinks it's nothing, could be ovulation bleeding. But it could also be a cyst or something so I just have to wait and see. She then went on to tell me I needed to stop worrying so much and maybe it would happen quicker... to which I promptly burt into tears. Not one of my best days haha.
> 
> Hope everyone else has had a good day! :)
> 
> XxX

I'm sorry Kae, that must be hard... you feel happy for your aunt I'm sure but then at the same time the news didn't come in at the right time...I'm sure your nan was trying to give you hope telling you that your aunt had been trying longer and she finally got pregnant.. 
I hope you feel better and that you too like your aunty get that :bfp:!! 
:hug: 's and :dust: for you girly.


----------



## AshleyNichole

I am doing alright Shey, thanks and u?


----------



## Kaede351

4sndsgrt said:


> I'm sorry Kae, that must be hard... you feel happy for your aunt I'm sure but then at the same time the news didn't come in at the right time...I'm sure your nan was trying to give you hope telling you that your aunt had been trying longer and she finally got pregnant..
> I hope you feel better and that you too like your aunty get that :bfp:!!
> :hug: 's and :dust: for you girly.

I'm soooo happy for her, god knows she tried long enough. Especially for her first (my lil cousin who is nearly 5!!! :O) She tried for something stupid like 16 years for him!

But she did kinda tell me at the wrong moment... I probably would have been a bit upset ayway tbh. This is starting to hit me hard. All I kep getting told is "you're so young, you have your whole life ahead of you"... I HATE being told that XD lol. I knwo I have a long time left yet, but I am soooo ready to be a mum!

Anyway, thanks loads :) LOVE my BMB girls ^^

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

so kae are u back on the ttc boat?! :)


does anyone here use preseed? tell me about it


----------



## Kaede351

Well, I have to wait for a new cycle really... I don't know if the bleeding was AF or just random. We BD tonight anyway XD

When my last 2 OPKs are gone I'm going to stop using them and just relax a bit... I'll call it NTNP... Or maybe saying I'm putting it in gods hands is a better way of putting it. Wer'rd just going to let nature take it's course for a while and see what happens :)

But yeah, we're still ttc XD lmao

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Hey Kae, I'm so sorry to hear about the bleeding. That stinks. Even the doctors getting you upset is sad!!! What a miserable day for you. The only bright side I see is that it all happenned inone day and so you can move on from it all at once too. I don't know if that helped any :(
Were your periods regular before?


----------



## labmommy

:haha:Hey Ash,

We've been using preseed for the 3rd cycle now. Love it love it love it love it. Wish it came in bigger tubes so we didn't have to keep ordering the regular size ones when we run out! lol

The only downside is that it seems to try to come out if you stay standing after you put it in. SO, you must insert it once you are ready to do the horizontal polka and stay in a horizontal position lol.


----------



## Kaede351

labmommy said:


> Hey Kae, I'm so sorry to hear about the bleeding. That stinks. Even the doctors getting you upset is sad!!! What a miserable day for you. The only bright side I see is that it all happenned inone day and so you can move on from it all at once too. I don't know if that helped any :(
> Were your periods regular before?

Thanks hun, yeah it was a bad day -.- But I feel ok about it all now... I guess hehe. I'm excited I'm going to have a new baby cousin!!! But it's kinda depressing when I'm round for dinner and my aunty is throwing up and complaining all the time -.-* JUST BE HAPPY YOU FINALLY DID IT!!!!!! lol XD

And yeah, my periods have been very regular since I started losing weight. My last cycle was even 29 days (ending with the AF I had on holiday)!!! HUGE improvement from 44 days 0.o lol.

I still don't know whether to class it as AF or random though. I think I'll leave it as the same cycle and start fresh after my next AF (if I'm not pregnant... which I highly doubt I am lol).

How are you getting on with this cycle? :)

XxX


----------



## labmommy

I'm doing alright. I'm 7dpo. dying to poas!!!
If I get af am to call the fs, they will do an iodine test and pelvis exam. Hubby had a lower count than they would like, though not much lower than normal. So we'll see if there's anything up with me. If all my stuff goes well they want to do clomid.


----------



## labmommy

Ash when are you testing? I'm two days behind you and can't wait!


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, well I hope you get everything sorted hun. I'm going to wait until we've finished paying the council back and if I haven't clicked by then (in 6 months time roughly), I'm going to go and ask to be referred to a FS... that will have been 2 years we've been trying then.

XxX


----------



## Shey

Ash Im doing fine goin to call my doc in the mornin cause no sign of AF
Hope all is well with you and that things are going good for ya.

What are you ladies doing tonight for halloween?


----------



## Kaede351

I'm doing sweet naff all. Got work tomorrow, so stuck in, like always! 

You doing anything interesting?

XxX


----------



## Shey

Im takin my LO trick or treating. Im dressing him up as a lil vampire.


----------



## Kaede351

Awww ^^ So cute! Much more interesting than sat here hiding from trick or treaters (the kind that aren't so cute!)

XxX


----------



## Shey

lol Kae! aww


----------



## Kaede351

Ugh, I feel sick :(

XxX


----------



## labmommy

well trick or treaters are gone, quiet time set in. Hubby is sick. :( can't get too close to him. Desperately want to poas in the morning....8dpo tomorrow morning is too early though I'm sure.


----------



## Kaede351

Good luck Hun!!!! I sympathise with ur nubby right now. I still feel like I'm gona puke :( I can't sleep cuz my tummy feels horrid >.<

Hope you get ur bfp!!! Although 8dpo might be too early...

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

hey lab doing alright, believe I am out this month. AF is due Sunday and still :bfn:
all good...i got the preseed so going to try that, when did you start using urs and how much?


----------



## Shey

Hey ladies how are ya'll doing today?


----------



## labmommy

@ Ash- anytime the week of O we use preseed, I fill it up to the 2, 2.5 line. before he goes in though we put some around OH too. A dab goes a long way with this stuff. I've also been taking FertileCm which I can definitely feel the difference with that. Before FertileCM I was filling up the preseed tube to the 3! 
Good luck my dear!

Why do you think you're out if AF is due Sunday????You still have SEVEN days left!!! Please, let's keep our hopes up together?? LOL :friends:


----------



## Kaede351

Ash... not everybody gets a bfp as early as 10 dpo! Keeps your chin up and you might be lucky :D

Asfm... I'm still feeling properly sick today >.< I slept most of the afternoon away! I think I have a bug or something :(

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Oh! Labmommy... did you test?! :D

XxX


----------



## Shey

Kae I wish I could sleep most the day too. Im so tired

Yay Labmommy did ya test?


----------



## Kaede351

I say most of the day... it felt like it lol. I went to bed at 3pm in the light and woke up at 5.30pm in the dark! haha. I didn't feel abny better for it either :(

XxX


----------



## Shey

Aww Kae hope you feel better.


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks hun, me too :(

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

Yeah Ash i never get a positive until at least 14 dpo, so there is still plenty of hope :hugs:


----------



## Shey

I hate doctors. Can never get appt for the week.


----------



## Kaede351

I agree, they're a useless bunch!!!

XxX


----------



## Shey

yup that they are Kae and medicaid sucks!


----------



## Kaede351

I don't know what that is lol

XxX


----------



## Shey

medicaid is insurance for us poor folks


----------



## Kaede351

Ahhhh, see we don't need insurance to get healthcare here... I think that's about the only good thing about tis country lol :/

XxX


----------



## Mrs1982

I'm a November 11th tester too !! Fx'ed for this month xx


----------



## Kaede351

Hmm... not sure what to think. I just did my last OPK... I got 2 lines... but I only did it to use it up. After my... whatever bleeding it was I had last week, I didn't expect to OV... so do I DTD tonight and take it as OV... or I have in the back of my mind that I'm pg :/ I don't know why, but I've been feeling sick. I'm not sure what to think haha. The lines aren't dark... but I never get dark lines on OPKs. So I have no idea lol.

I probably sound crazy! am I ovulating or possibly preg?! haha. Thought I'd get your opinion girls... 

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Ok, stuff it... I feel too sick to baby dance tonight :( hopefully I feel better tomorrow!

Night girls

XxX


----------



## ashtonbarnett

hi ladies!! im ashton (new here) and sooo excited I came across this website!! hubby and I have been ttc for 2 months! im 7dpo and testing 11/7/10!! sooo excited!! hopfully I cant wait that long!! sticky baby dust to all!!! cant wait to hear about those BFP's!!!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

labmommy said:


> @ Ash- anytime the week of O we use preseed, I fill it up to the 2, 2.5 line. before he goes in though we put some around OH too. A dab goes a long way with this stuff. I've also been taking FertileCm which I can definitely feel the difference with that. Before FertileCM I was filling up the preseed tube to the 3!
> Good luck my dear!
> 
> Why do you think you're out if AF is due Sunday????You still have SEVEN days left!!! Please, let's keep our hopes up together?? LOL :friends:


IDK, I just don't feel it and still getting :bfn:
what is fertile cm? pill? to do what?
well im not going to be using OPK's this month, I will just try to attempt to watch my cm, it's hard to tell these days coz i randomly get the ewcm, but its usually cd 10-14 when i experience it, so start like right after AF leaves or what? I just don't wanna miss it :rofl:


----------



## AshleyNichole

welcome mrs 1982 and ashton GL and :dust:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Just dropping by to check in..hope all you lovelies are doing great! xx


----------



## Kaede351

Well, I tested today because I still think something wierd is going on with me, but can't figure it out. It was :bfn: ofc, so I duno what's up with me this month lol :/

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

just wanted to say good luck lovies....lots of baby dust coming up, cant wait to see some BFP!!! :dust:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Sammy :)

Anyway girls, I'm gona be off to bed. night night ^^

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Fertile Cm helps you have better cm . I am lacking in quantity. The doc says its quality not quantity but I really like the effects. It's also made it more visible so I can tell what it's like each day. 
I don't feel anything either :(:(:(:(:(:( :nope:
I'm just hoping. Hoping against hope.

Hiya Reeds

Hiya Sammy


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi ya Ann!!


----------



## Shey

Aww Kae hope you feel better

Hey Reeds and Sammy hope ya'll are doing well and that the babies are doing fine

Labmommy and Ash hope ya'll get your :bfp: this month

asfm the :witch: got me which is good for now.


----------



## AshleyNichole

thanks girls, im feeling like crap atm, i ate some mexican food last night that seemed to have given me food poisioning i was throwing up last night, still not feeling too swift...just wanna sleep...but i can't since my DS is here and I have to work later :cry:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Mexican sounds yummy but not so much the food poisoning, hope your feel better really soon!


----------



## Shey

Ash hope you feel better hun :hugs:


----------



## WeeMintyMonki

Im the 10th... Just a day off, although another site i used a lassy was due to test on the 8th and she couldnt wait and tested today and is now pregnant!!


----------



## Kaede351

Feel better Ash!!!

Welcome WeeMintMonki ^^ Good luck!!!

XxX


----------



## sparky32

well i caved today girls and this morning i got a very faint bfp but this afternoon it was darker! Oh i don't want to get too excited just yet, oh i pray to god that everything goes to plan and this little beanie sticks like hell. Hoping to test again in the morning and it will be darker! Take a wee look, there's definitely a second line huh? Is it a good sign to get a result this eary (10dpo) i've never had such an early result. I guess i'm just thinking the worst. It was our forst month being able to ttc after losing Grace and i just pray everything is gonna be ok xxxx

:dust::dust::dust:
 



Attached Files:







Test 3rd Nov 2010.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 32


----------



## live_in_hope

sparky32 said:


> well i caved today girls and this morning i got a very faint bfp but this afternoon it was darker! Oh i don't want to get too excited just yet, oh i pray to god that everything goes to plan and this little beanie sticks like hell. Hoping to test again in the morning and it will be darker! Take a wee look, there's definitely a second line huh? Is it a good sign to get a result this eary (10dpo) i've never had such an early result. I guess i'm just thinking the worst. It was our forst month being able to ttc after losing Grace and i just pray everything is gonna be ok xxxx
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

:happydance: yep!! theres definatly a line there!! :wohoo: xx


----------



## Lindyk

:happydance:


AshleyNichole said:


> Who is with me?!?

 Me I can test from the 9th yay!!!! I can't wait anymore!!


----------



## Shey

Yay Sparky! I can see it! Congrats girlie! :happydance:


----------



## Goldy

Yes sparky I can see the line, Congrats


----------



## Lindyk

Goldy said:


> Yes sparky I can see the line, Congrats

:cry: I am so sorry!! :dust:[/url]


----------



## AshleyNichole

awww congrats sparky lots of sticky dust!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

still :bfn: here, so just waiting for the :witch: to show her ugly face to roll on to December ;)


----------



## Shey

Aww Ash! :hugs: I just got AF 3 days ago she was 2wks late


----------



## Kaede351

Congrats sparky!!

My lil cousin came out with a corker today... I was helping him with his homework and he randomly turns to me and says "you have a baby in your tummy don't you?" I said no, so he like clapped his hand to his head and said "oh yeah, I forgot! It fell out didn't it".

I didn't know whether to laugh or cry, bless him! I'm glad I've had lots of pma the last couple days or I'd have been in tears knowing me lol

Hope everyone is doing well ^^

XxX


----------



## Lindyk

Shey said:


> Aww Ash! :hugs: I just got AF 3 days ago she was 2wks late

:cry: So sorry!!!!

Here's some :dust: for the next cycle.


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya everyone, how are we all?

I'm feeling real good today. I fit back into my wedding dress finally!!! So I know I'm losing weight now lol. I've lost 18.5lb now! :D I'm getting closer to my goal ^^ Only 2.5lb to go for my first target :D

In other news, I think I O'd yesterday... my temp jumped right up and stayed fairly high this morning, so we will see :)

XxX


----------



## ctmommy2max

Haven't been able to get back on for awhile, but got a faint BFP last night and then another this morning using FR and FMU. Went and bought the combo pack of one regular one digital...finally got my YES+ about 20 minutes ago!! 

So happy - very bittersweet as my grandma passed away yesterday morning and getting the BFP last night made me think she was with me!


----------



## PocoHR

ctmommy2max said:


> Haven't been able to get back on for awhile, but got a faint BFP last night and then another this morning using FR and FMU. Went and bought the combo pack of one regular one digital...finally got my YES+ about 20 minutes ago!!
> 
> So happy - very bittersweet as my grandma passed away yesterday morning and getting the BFP last night made me think she was with me!

Congrats!!! H & H 9 months to you! So sorry to read about your grandma, but I'm sure she'll be watching over you and the little one


----------



## Kaede351

Congrats Hun! Sorry about your nana, but I bet this bfp was her way of saying I love you :)

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Congrats! That's awesome! We are getting some BFP's!


----------



## labmommy

AF. Back to the drawing board!


----------



## AshleyNichole

congrats on ur :bfp: i am so sorry to hear about your Grandma...


----------



## AshleyNichole

Gl kae! :)


----------



## Kaede351

Sorry Labmommy :( you will get your bfp soon!! 

Well, according to chart I'm now 3dpo! So glad the cycle is nearly over! It's been a horrible one. I have an appointment for the doc on Friday... Gona see if she can figure out why I get pain when me nd DH dtd... It's getting worse :( I was pretty much crying the other night it hurt so bad. It's gotten worse and worse since my mc in march... I just pray to god it's not endometriosis :( apparently you get pain during BD with that. Anyway, we will see!

XxX


----------



## Shey

Sorry the :witch: got you labmommy hope you get your :bfp: by christmas

how are you doing Ash?

how are you feeling Kae?


----------



## AshleyNichole

Shey I am doing alright thanks!


----------



## Kaede351

I'm ok thanks Shey :) Just nervous bout goin to see the doc on friday!

Also, my temp dipped under he coverline this morning... so I'm thinking maybe I haven't O'd and I just had a few wierd temps :/ I really have no idea what's going on this cycle!!! haha

How are you Shey? :)

Hi Ash ^^

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

labmommy said:


> AF. Back to the drawing board!

Sorry AF got you hun sticky :dust: for next cycle!


----------



## Shey

Kae Im doing great tomorrow I'll be 28 years old and I have a test in my computer class tomorrow night :(

Ash glad you're doing ok

Sammy how are you doing hun?


----------



## AshleyNichole

good luck on ur test, and happy birthday!!! :cake:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies! I hope everyone is ok...


----------



## Kaede351

Good luck on your exam Shey! I'm sure you'll do fine :)

Awww, I'm watching Pride of Britain awards... awards for people who are heroes or have done amazing things for others... it's SO sweet, and so nice to know that some people out there still have some good in them. I'm sat here sobbing my heart out haha. Makes ya proud to be british :)

Hope everyone is ok :)

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Hi ladies,

How is everyone doing?

Kae, I"m so sorry to hear bout your pain. I hope the doc finds something, not endo though!!!
Ash, sorry bout the BFN's! I hope you get it next time around!!!


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks labmommy... We'll see what the doc says tomorrow :) I'm hoping it's just a cyst and I can get something to make it go away!! Haha

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Happy Belated birthday Shay hope your test went well, My B-day is tomorrow! I am doing well besides the fact I have been moved up to bi-weekly appointments already due to some early contractions that started last weekend......havent had any since. I am glad dr. is keeping an extra eye on me rather than pushing it to the side as nothing. I have my 20 week scan on this upcoming thursday 18th, cant wait to see bubs and how much he's progressed.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Sorry Kae your going through a rough time atm, hope your dr.'s appt shows something


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Sammy. 

I'm glad your doctors are taking care of you! I'm sure everything will work out fine :D

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Happy Birthday, Sammy!!!! :cake:


----------



## spencerbear

Happy Birthday Sammy x


----------



## Shey

Happy Birthday Sammy hope you have a good one. Glad your doc is keeping an eye on you.


----------



## Kaede351

Happy birthday Sammy hun.

Been to the docs today. She said I need to go for swabs for the pain... To check for infection or something. I also have to go for bloods between cd1-cd5 and again 7 days before AF is due to make sure I am ovulating. If those come back normal then the doc is going to refer me to FS. I have to wait for my next cycle though, so another couple weeks before I can get the first lot of bloods done.

I'm glad we're getting somewhere :)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Happy birthday Sammy hun.

Been to the docs today. She said I need to go for swabs for the pain... To check for infection or something. I also have to go for bloods between cd1-cd5 and again 7 days before AF is due to make sure I am ovulating. If those come back normal then the doc is going to refer me to FS. I have to wait for my next cycle though, so another couple weeks before I can get the first lot of bloods done.

I'm glad we're getting somewhere :)

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

thank you for all the Birthday wishes! I'm glad my doctor is watching out for whatever is making him worry.


Kae hope you get some answers with these test during your cycle.


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks :) I'm hoping I won't need the tests anyway ;) haha... there;s always hope xD

No idea why that posted twice lol

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Hmmm, this thread died!!! Lol

How is everyone?

XxX


----------



## Shey

Im good. my legs are so sore from standing on them for 9 hrs on friday and 7 hours on thursday. been busy with school, work, and taking care of my LO how are you doing Kae?


----------



## Kaede351

I'm not too bad thanks, feeling a little ill today. Been asleep for most of it aswell haha. 

XxX


----------



## Shey

aww hope you feel better Kae


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks, I'll be ok tomorrow lol. Just having a tired day! :)

XxX


----------



## Shey

aww :hugs:


----------



## Lindyk

Hey Ladies....

:thumbup: I'll be testing around the 9th!!! :happydance: But the 8th is my birthday so I am :baby: praying for a :bfp: this month!!! 

I am only on day 5 of 28 day cycle.... but feeling very hopeful this month....:winkwink:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1289455200;1;28;12


----------



## Kaede351

My bday is on the 6th :) 

Good luck to you!!!

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya girls, how are we all today?

My temp went up this morning, and FF is telling me my chart is tri-phasic, but still no bfp :( I really hope the witch stay away this month!

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck Kae! FX


----------



## AshleyNichole

good luck lindy!


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Reeds, my temp was down a little bit this morning, but still way above the cover line. Still no AF... but kinda feels like she's on her way :(

I'm proper emotional this evening >.<

XxX


----------



## Shey

Good luck ladies!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Good luck Kae hope she stays away and your get your BFP this month!


----------



## Kaede351

Ok... Still no AF... Haven't tested again yet though, I don't want to test and see ANOTHER bfn :( so I will wait on the witch. We will see what happens in a few days.

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Ok... Scratch the last post... Just checked cm as usual, and there is a tiny bit of brown cm... So I think the witch will be here either tomorrow or Sunday :)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

I'm out... onto next cycle!

XxX


----------



## charlene09

Sorry i haven't been on for a while i forgot my log in details, dont know if you will all remember me with me being gone so long, how are you all getting on?


----------



## AshleyNichole

ofc I remember you Charlene, doing well here and how about you? your almost there!! wheres a bump pic or something :haha:


----------



## charlene09

I will upload one from today gimme 2 ticks


----------



## AshleyNichole

awesome cant wait ;) :haha:

how u feeling love?
dialated?effaced?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi Charlene so good to hear from you!! Can't wait to see that bump pic!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Ashley so glad you stopped by my journal!! How are you hun?


----------



## Kaede351

Wow Charlene! Can't believe how far along you are already! I agree with Ash... Bump pic!!! Lol

XxX


----------



## charlene09

There we go this was taken about 2 hours ago x
 



Attached Files:







IMG00114-20101120-1949.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AshleyNichole

reeds i visit everytime i get on here, i am doing well!
started with the preseed this past week

bd~ cd 4,6,9,11 i am on CD 12 atm
we got an early start , BD while on my period, :lol: gross i know..so we will see! if we continue this every other day we surely shouldn't miss it right? :shrug: :haha:


----------



## AshleyNichole

ahhh love it charlene all baby , what are u having i forget sorry :oops:


----------



## charlene09

Kaede351 said:


> Wow Charlene! Can't believe how far along you are already! I agree with Ash... Bump pic!!! Lol
> 
> XxX

Gone fast hasn't it haha :D not long now!! been having pains since yesterday though so FX, how are you?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fx and a prayer going up!! Sounds like a good plan. 

Charlene what a great bump. Bet you are feeling a lot of movement. Your all baby!:)


----------



## charlene09

I'm having a little boy! and yesss all baby that :D hardly any water xx


----------



## AshleyNichole

charlene did u miss my post:?? lol

are u dialated? effaced?


----------



## Kaede351

Aww, Charlene that bump is epic!!! Sooooooo cute!

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

thats what I thought it was a boy but wanted to make sure :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL I couldn't remember either but I for some reason thought she was having a girl.


----------



## charlene09

Noo not that i know of :D fully closed he's stubborn!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

awww man, my friend is due the same day as you, (same day i was due also :cry: ) and she is havin a boy and completely closed too...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I will find out what I am having on Nov 30. I hope I am team blue like you Charlene


----------



## AshleyNichole

i can't wait REEDS!!! :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

hmmm cant wait to order chinese for dinner, DH needs to hurry and get home im starving :rofl:


----------



## Kaede351

My due date has been and gone :( my bubs would have been due 14th November. But never mind, just have to keep trying.

XxX


----------



## charlene09

REEEEDS !!!! your pregnant tottally missed that then CONGRATULATIONS! awwwwww im so exciteddd


----------



## Kaede351

Ohhh, good luck Reeds :D XxX


----------



## charlene09

Awwww Kaede im so sorry chin up!! good to see your thinking positive though x


----------



## charlene09

Sorry i have to go now because i am using OH's phone as wifi teather to connect to the internet on my laptop. I will be on on Monday as will have the internet set up properly at home then, speak to you all then night


----------



## AshleyNichole

so Charlene are u all ready for lil man?
nursery?
name? :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

ohhh alright night!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ashley and Kae it will happen. I am still rooting and praying for you! 

Thanks Charlene I am due APril 12th. Was having twins but we lost one.


----------



## AshleyNichole

I assume we are actively trying now reeds, since DH has been squirting <~~:rofl: in me this whole month...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wooohooo for actively trying Ashley!!


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Reeds, I have to make an appointment first thing Monday morning for blood test with the nurse... Hope I can get in!!!

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I hope you can Kae! what are you having them test for?? I seen oon your chart the cycle before this one was really weird..


----------



## Kaede351

Yeah it only lasted 14 days :/ very weird lol. It's a hormone level test to make sure I'm ovulating. I get bloods taken in the first 5 days of my cycle and then again 7 days from the end of my cycle... But the doctors here are rediculous. And because my cycles are weird I can't even guesstimate when I will ov/get af... So I can't even book in advance >.< lol xx


----------



## spencerbear

Good luck getting your tests done Kae

OOOO 30 Nov, cant wait to see what your little one is Reeds

:happydance::happydance: that your actively trying now Ash

Good luck Charlene nice to see you back again, great bump x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HEy Spence I have been wondering about you!! I see its almost time for you lo as well. How are you doing?


----------



## spencerbear

I pop by most days just dont always post lol

I doing ok, 4 weeks left tomorrow and in agony with my hips but otherwise good. Only thing left to pick up is pram but im superstitous so have left it with the shop until after baby is back home.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I can understand the hip thing...my hips started bothering me really early in this pregnancy. Did you ever find out what your having?


----------



## Shey

GL Ash hope you get that eggie!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Kae good luck with your test this cycle

Ash~ Yay for actively trying! Hope you catch that eggy this cycle

Charlene and Spencerbear....OMGosh you girls are only a couple of week from holding your lo in your arms congrats I cant believe its gone so fast! Congrats again ladies!

Reeds hope your MS eases down soon.

Has anyone seen Labmommy around? Hope your doing well hun!

As for me I have a prenatal appt tomorrow, and I had my 20 week scan last week, everything looks good except for LO has 1 enlarged kidney (1 measured 1.8mm and the other was 4.x mm)so I have to get re-scanned in 6 weeks. Dr. told me not to worry that it will likely resolve itself by the time he arrives.


----------



## Kaede351

*sigh* couldn't get an appointment with the nurse... I guess I will be waiting for my next cycle -.-

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, hope everything sorts itself out hun. I'm sure all will be fine :)

XxX


----------



## charlene09

Yes I am all ready for him now just want him to come :D 
yes nursery is now complete and he is being called Andrew-Junior kurtis lyons, Andrew after he's dad and Kurtis after my brother who got adopted when we were younger.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Aww Charlene I am happy for you, how exciting!

Sorry Kae you couldnt get in for an appt. this cycle.


----------



## charlene09

Thanks sammy and bloodyhell last time i was on here you were 7 weeks pregnant!! that's gone so fast :O


----------



## spencerbear

ive seen my consultant today and im now having a sweep next tuesday and then if nothing from that will be having an induction on monday 6th december, so baby will be here about 2 weeks early...... Now just got to get throught he next 2 weeks of no sleep


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

charlene09 said:


> Thanks sammy and bloodyhell last time i was on here you were 7 weeks pregnant!! that's gone so fast :O

I know your telling me, I am wondering where the days are going...lol to think about 3 1/2 months left crazy!!! :wacko: but all exciting too. not really looking forward to third tri due to how uncomfortable I remember feeling around 30 weeks. But definitely cant want to have him in my arms :baby:

How are you feeling by the way?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

spencerbear said:


> ive seen my consultant today and im now having a sweep next tuesday and then if nothing from that will be having an induction on monday 6th december, so baby will be here about 2 weeks early...... Now just got to get throught he next 2 weeks of no sleep

How exciting, is there a particular reason they are doing the sweep two weeks early? Anywho that is exciting to think your lo will be in your arms in two weeks!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

charlene09 said:


> Thanks sammy and bloodyhell last time i was on here you were 7 weeks pregnant!! that's gone so fast :O

OMG I am just realizing how far along you are WOW any day now! :happydance:


----------



## Shey

Wow Charlene time does fly by, I remember when you announced that you were pregnant. Can't wait to see what the lil guy looks like. Best of luck to you and your DH.

Sammy hope you and bub are doing well


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

we are doing well thanks Shey!


----------



## Shey

you're welcome
Hope you ladies have a happy thanksgiving tomorrow


----------



## charlene09

S_a_m_m_y said:


> charlene09 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks sammy and bloodyhell last time i was on here you were 7 weeks pregnant!! that's gone so fast :O
> 
> I know your telling me, I am wondering where the days are going...lol to think about 3 1/2 months left crazy!!! :wacko: but all exciting too. not really looking forward to third tri due to how uncomfortable I remember feeling around 30 weeks. But definitely cant want to have him in my arms :baby:
> 
> How are you feeling by the way?Click to expand...

Im feeling fine thanks, just getting uncomfortable now want to have my baby:baby: .. he is showing no signs of coming just yet though, but i have to admit i have had a increase in discharge today ALOT of it!


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya girls.

Good luck Charlene!!! You're soooo close now :D

We've had blizzards for 2 days here lol. Worst snow I've ever seen!!! And I had to walk like 3 miles in it too >.< lol, but it was good fun!!!

I seem to have gone AWOL in regards to my temp taking. I gave myself a couple days off from it while AF was here, but I haven't hone back to it yet lol. Might start again in the morning. Otherwise I'll never know when I need to make a docs apt! Lol

Hope everyone is ok :)

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

You never know might not be too long now charlene, fingers crossed you dont go over :hugs:

10 days left for me now x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh my gosh our first babies on this thread are about to be born!! How exiting. :)


----------



## labmommy

Hi Ladies!

Congrats Charlene! Time sure did fly by!


----------



## labmommy

So here is my update: 
I went for an ultrasound and hsg. They found a solid cyst on my right ovary. They want to track its size and measure it again in two weeks. The doctor said if it was a hemorrhagic cyst it would have gone away between the time I ovulated last and my period. Trouble is, I haven't ovulated for a while because they have had me on bc so they can schedule me in for these tests without hurting anything. So if it is still there or hasn't decreased a sizeable about, like at least 6 mm, they will do a laproscopy (sp?). I go back Dec 9th and have to get another pill pack to keep me going til then. She said that looks like one of my issues.
So, the wait begins...


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

3 dpo and yellowish/brown spotting ?? What the heck?


----------



## labmommy

hmmm mrs., I don't know what that would be...but hopefully it's something really good! :) fx'd!


----------



## labmommy

To add to my rant of my latest appt., I also have a retroverted uterus. Though this may not mean anything, it may mean something if this cyst turns out to be endo. urg urg urg!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I have a tilted uterus/cervix, it's not too horrible, it should correct itself after you give birth from what I read.. Could also be what's keeping is from getting pg for so long. Idk, I have apt, with ob on 12/3 so hopefully by then we can do a blood test and get my frat bfp!


----------



## charlene09

Thanks everyone! really not got that long now, he's stil showing no signs of coming!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies I am having a BOY!


----------



## spencerbear

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey ladies I am having a BOY!

Congratulations reeds x x


----------



## labmommy

Yay 4Reeds!


----------



## Kaede351

Congrats Hun ^^

XxX


----------



## breavis

I'm due to test on the 6th..


----------



## labmommy

Good luck Breavis!


----------



## breavis

Thank you and good luck to all in their TTW :dust: to all.


----------



## charlene09

Congrat's reeds and good luck breavis xxxxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Charlene any signs of him coming yet?


----------



## spencerbear

Hows things going at the end now charlene???

Only 3 days left for me now.........


----------



## charlene09

No sign's of him coming just yet, I was at the hospital this morning to book I.O.L i have been given the 15.12.10 (i know this is an american sight but I don't know how American's write there date haha) .. have to be at the hospital for 8.45 in the morning I am so so so excited 12 days and i am definatly going to have my baby!! i just hope he decides to come before then. I had castor oil last night though 4tbsp of it and it didn't work just gave me a sore bum because I have been on the toilet all day.


----------



## spencerbear

Your brave trying caster oil. ive heard loads of bad things about it.

Its great to have an end date in sight and you never know may go before then naturally :hugs:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Good Luck Charlene! hope he comes soon for you!

Are you noticing anything spencerbear going on?


----------



## spencerbear

Nothing, i had a sweep on tuesday and they said if i was going it would be in the next 48 hrs, which didnt happen. So i will be going in on monday evening to have baby


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

THATS EXCITING!! I bet your counting down the hours...lol :happydance:


----------



## spencerbear

S_a_m_m_y said:


> THATS EXCITING!! I bet your counting down the hours...lol :happydance:

Yes and no lol


----------



## labmommy

How exciting! All these babies will be coming so soon!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Spencerbear has your lo had hiccups alot, it seem my LO gets them almost daily.


----------



## spencerbear

No just occasionally but some of the other girls had them quite a bit


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I just remember getting them with my first all the time. Now this one too. funny memory, I remember asking my lamaze instructor how to make them stop... :rofl: isnt that funny!


----------



## mindyb85

I'm going to be testing "officially" on the 7th but who am i kidding probably every day before that as well lol (i already have been for days WAY TOO EARLY I KNOW LOL
I was soooo sick I almost left work early today and I think I had an implantation dip this morning we will see if it goes back up tomorrow
FX'd for me and all the lovely ladies wanting their bfp!!!!!

also my ticker days 9 dpo but I truly think I am anywhere from7-9 dpo, dh and i went on vacation and I swore not to temp and worry about it, so what happens, I get back and there's a shift lol


----------



## AshleyNichole

congrats reeds!! :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

gl mindy keep us posted!!


----------



## Shey

OMG Ash!!! Congrats! and hope you have a H&H 9 months mami!


----------



## spencerbear

That was a sneaky one Ash, congratulations :hugs:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

How am I missing this...Ash did you even post it anywhere, I continuely check here and HPT test gallary and didnt see anything posted by any of our ladies. Where the :test:! OMGosh Congrats and Happy and healthy 9 Months.

In the lounge area ---->Discussion & Groups---->March 29 bump buddies one of the girl in our group had a MC at 12 weeks (Aug.)and had a DC (Sept) She's due August 14 and shes back in the March bump thread.


----------



## Braven05

I'm testing on the 7th! Thats the day AF is due!!


----------



## Shey

Sammy I didn't see her tests anywhere


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I'm shocked in Good way dont get me wrong


----------



## Shey

Aww me too! I got 5months til I start ttc again


----------



## Kaede351

Congrats Ash!!! Nice surprise after not bein on for a little while!

Just 3 of us left now? Doesn't look like I'll be getting mine anytime soon though. I'll be the last one I bet lmao XD

Anyway, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!! :D

XxX


----------



## Shey

I think I'll be the last one to get it


----------



## labmommy

Congratulations Ash! That is awesome! You are sneaky...lol


----------



## spencerbear

Hello ladies,

Hope your all well? Cant wait till you 3 join us x x


----------



## Kaede351

Ohhhh, how exciting spence!!!! Nearly time for baby spence go be here! And n my bday too, woop lol. Good luck!!!

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Shey are u spanish!? :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

doin well spencer ;)

just tryna keep up with all these meds, baby asprin,lovenox injections 2x a day,progestrone supp 2x a day,and my prenatals.


thanks everyone for the well wishes , i didn't announce or post a test :)


----------



## Shey

Nope Ash Im not spanish. my dad is black with cherokee Indian and my mom is white(German)


----------



## AshleyNichole

ohhh lol i was just askin since u said mami


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ash so happy for you!! Will be praying that all goes well. WHen is you edd hun? And you got your BFP on your son's bday. CONGRATS


----------



## Shey

lol Ash its a habit I picked up from my hispanic friends lol congrats again on your :bfp:


----------



## AshleyNichole

edd aug 16 just from calculations so far...


----------



## labmommy

How very cool! You will need some flowy summer dresses to get you through the heat those last months!


----------



## Kaede351

Well, I'm officially 22 now and feeling very old >.<

This has got to be my lucky year... Right? :(

Night girls lol

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Happy birthday Kae! You should definitely not feel old. If you do, I will feel archaic when mine hits! lol best to you!


----------



## spencerbear

Happy Birthday Kae x x 

Dont think little one will be with us today, i think it will hold on until tomorrow x


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, thanks girls ^^

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

do u all want to keep with this thread or...?

so i can change it to jan or not?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Keep it Ash...I may not post much but I keep tabs on all my girls this way. Even though I lost my BMB logo cause my whole sig was deleted the other day and I have no idea why. I still check on you ladies here. Unless you, Kae, Spence & Shey are going to start journals for me to stalk..


----------



## AshleyNichole

I don't know how to do a journal :lol:


----------



## Shey

Reeds I have a wtt journal you can stalk the link is in my siggie


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

happy belated b-day Kae, hope your day was full of happiness!

Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Ashley all you have to do is go to the pregnancy journals and click on new thread and start one...then we can stalk you!! :)


----------



## labmommy

Hey ladies,

Well Ash I'm out for dec. But Kae may still be in. I would wait for her. Fx'd. I went to get my cysts checked today. There is a new one. Unknown whether it was unnoticed before or just came up. So surgery scheduled for next Thursday. Both in one ovary. My husband got layed off last week so the one bright side of it is that he can be home over my recovery. Keep your fingers crossed for me that there is no endo found. Yikes.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Praying all goes well for you Ann. Keep us updated hun


----------



## AshleyNichole

ohhh ok Reeds when I get some time ill do it ;)


----------



## AshleyNichole

sorry labmommy, wishing you the best of luck.

my DH has not worked for like 3 weeks now :(


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

labmommy said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Well Ash I'm out for dec. But Kae may still be in. I would wait for her. Fx'd. I went to get my cysts checked today. There is a new one. Unknown whether it was unnoticed before or just came up. So surgery scheduled for next Thursday. Both in one ovary. My husband got layed off last week so the one bright side of it is that he can be home over my recovery. Keep your fingers crossed for me that there is no endo found. Yikes.

Sorry about the cysts! Hopefully this will be one stepping stone closer to getting your BFP! sorry to hear DH got l/o but glad he can be home to comfort you during your recovery.


----------



## Kaede351

Im still in.. I don't even think I've ovulated yet :/

I haven't been on a great deal lately, but I like go come here and chat with my girls :)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Oh, and FX'd everything us clear for you labmommy!!! Good luck

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Thanks ladies!
Had my preop today. Seems pretty sstraightforward for surgery. Seven days after it on the 23rd will be my post op and if all is well they will start me on a treatment schedule for clomid. Yay!

Good luck Kae!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ann that is exciting! I so hope all goes well with you and you get Clomid twinnies. XX


----------



## labmommy

Hahaha I told Matt this might be the cosmic plan for us to have twins, which I would take with open arms. In that case its all worth it!
I'm a little worried about the painkiller they have prescribed me for pain after. It has a large amount, 500mg, of acetominophen in it too. Lortab is the name. Anyone taken it before? I. Don't want to end up with liver failure too!


----------



## labmommy

Kae, where are you in your cycle?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lortab is good. You shouldn't have any problems with it.


----------



## spencerbear

Hi all 

Just to let you know that James Spencer arrived on 7/12/2010 at 7.09am weighing 7lb 10oz. After a 4 day stay in scbu he is now home but having to go back for extra tests etc every other day. Hopefully not for long though. Will update with a picture soon x x


----------



## AshleyNichole

awww congrats on ur baby boy!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

congrats spence! Hope all is well and can't wait to see pics.


----------



## labmommy

yay! Congratulations! How exciting! :) Can't wait for pictures...


----------



## Shey

Congrats Spencer! Can't wait to see what the lil guy looks like


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Congratulations Spencerbear! Cant wait to see some pictures, hope the both of you are doing very well!


----------



## labmommy

Hi girls. Going in tomorrow for the procedure. Can't wait for it to be done. Pray for it to go well.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thinking of you today Ann I hope all goes well. XX


----------



## AshleyNichole

hows everyone doing?


----------



## labmommy

How is everyone doing? It seems so quiet around here!

I am able to move around the house now. whew! My post op is on Thursday. The lap surgery showed that I have stage three endo. and had an inflamed appendix so I also had an emergency appendectomy. There were cysts and scarring. That is all my husband remembers. I will find out more detail on Thursday. Oh, and that if we do not become preggo in three to six months he thinks ivf is our next path. Matt said we wanted to do clomid and no iui first. The doc said if we don't want iui with clomid at first just do natural with no meds. So, we will see.

My body reacted to the carbon dioxide, which would explain my longer bout of pain too. I am feeling better and will try to go without pain killers today. 
How are all the rest of you?? Better I sure hope!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Glad to hear things are better for you and they caught your appendix. this thread really has slowed down....anyone hear from Charlene or Kae?

Hope your all doing well


----------



## Mrs.Perez

Hello ladies!! I'm gonna be a January 8th tester (if i can make it that long) ;)I Oed Christmas eve or Day. My OPK spiked on the 23rd!!! Baby dust to all.


----------



## labmommy

Welcome MrsPerez! fx'd and babydust to you!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello ladies thinking of you all. XX


----------



## labmommy

Hello hello...how are all the people here doing?
Charlene? Kae? Shey? Ash?


----------



## Shey

Labmommy, Im doing alright just trying to get over sinus infection. how are you doing?


----------



## needshelp

I'm hoping to only test on the 10th as that is when AF is scheduled to arrive...Probably won't make it until then as I"m already going crazy! I may be a 7th tester too! Good luck!


----------



## MrsLQ

Hi I am due on the 8th and will test on the 9th or 10th if I can wait...we shall see


----------



## WantaBelly

Put me down for testing on the 7th if I can wait that long...... fingers crossed for everyone ;)


----------



## charlene09

Don't know if i told any of you but Andrew Junior Kurtis Lewis Lyons arrived safely on 13.12.10 weighing 7lbs 4oz :) natural birth, had lots of pain relief though hehe


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Charlene he is so so cute!! Congrats!


----------



## charlene09

Thanks reeds :)


----------



## Shey

Aww Charlene he is adorable


----------



## labmommy

Congrats Charlene! He is beautiful.


----------



## labmommy

Welcome to all the new people! I hope you all get your bfps soon!


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations Char he is a lovely looking boy x


----------



## AshleyNichole

hes so cute Charlene, congrats!


----------



## labmommy

Hi Ash! How are you doing?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

charlene09 said:


> Don't know if i told any of you but Andrew Junior Kurtis Lewis Lyons arrived safely on 13.12.10 weighing 7lbs 4oz :) natural birth, had lots of pain relief though hehe

He is so Handsome CHarlene! Congrats


----------



## AshleyNichole

ok lab thanks =)
i dont use BNB much anymore.


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, Charlene he's lush!!! :D

I think I mgiht have ovulated today... which is fairly early! I think I'm on about cd14, and it would be typical when I wasn't prepared lol. 

I feel really sick today >.< I was fine up until about 20 m ins ago when I tried to cook sausages for Taylor's dinner. I haven't cooked them in ages... and I remember why now. The smell of them makes me wana heave :(

Hope everyone is ok :) 

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Good luck Kae...are you back on the ttc wagon this cycle or are you guys still getting things settled?


----------



## Kaede351

We haven't stopped ttc... but I have given up OPKs lol. Waste of money cuz I never get a + on them :/

I have a doc's appointment on this coming friday for a hormone balance to see if I've Ovulated (which I don't actually think I have lol, temp was down yesterday but didn't temp this morning). We've been dtd enough though lol. I'm sure I haven't marked all the times down on FF lol... feels like we've done it more than 3 times since AF haha. I know we def did on cd 14 and we did again today on cd16. Now we just need to keep the rhythm going haha. 

Anyway, how are you Labmommy hun? Haven't spoken to anybody on here in the longest time!

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Well, my blood test came back normal... which means I ovulate fine :) Guess it's just a waiting game now *sigh*

How is everyone?

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae that is great news!!


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Reeds :) How are you? How's Gunner coming along? 

I'm sore! My boobs are sore, I have cramps and I just seem to ache all over today -.- I hope I'm not coming down with the flu or something lol :/ I'm just cooking pie and new potatoes for dinner, then I'm gona have a bath and chill out with my candles and my incense I got for xmas and haven't used yet lol :)

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Hi Kae, I'm glad to see you back on!

It's a blessing that you are ovulating! That saves one headache already. My boobs are are sore too. We bd'd today and told oh to stop bothering them bc I'm O and they hurt. He couldn't believe it bc it's never happened before. O is a different experience after the lap. I feel so much!
What cycle day are you on Kae? How many dpo?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Kae I am doing okay. Gunner is good as well. 

Praying hard for you and Labmommy to get a BFP soon.


----------



## Kaede351

I'm 9dpo today, getting AF cramps for the last few days so I'm not feeling particularly hopeful this month. But at least now I know I ovulate fine and its a ten ton weight off I tell you! Lol. I suppose it's just patience. Next nurse app I have is for swabs to check for infection because I've been getting an awful pain when we bd and it's completely put me off it :( but the app is on the 27th and I might have to rearrange it cuz I'm not sure if I'll still be on then or not haha.

The sore boobs around O time is a helpful little thing lol. Wish I had some indication of O before the temp rise! OPKs don't work for me so it's just a case of trying to time it right lol. FXd for you this month labmommy Hun :)

Glad all is well Reeds. I hope me and labmommy can join you soon!!!

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Thanks Reeds! We are trying to get there ASAP!!! lol

@ Kae, 9 dpo? those could be implantation cramps right? That sounds too early for af cramps. I'm on prometrium progesterone and it makes me so tired...I can't take my night dose til I am ready to climb into bed because it just about knocked me off my feet last night! Will the swab check be for a yeast infection? I had pain bd'ing in certain positions with my endo before I knew that's what it was...Now bd'ing is (tmi) much more awesome when there's no pain! I see what all the fuss was about lol:haha:


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, yeah I'm worried in case it's endo, but it's not the end of the world if it is haha.

I got AF today, like 3 days early >.< but at least it makes it a 28 day cycle this month lol. I fel like my womb is being Pulled out this month. Worst cramps for quite a while. Ah well, I might try OPKs again this month... Order some cheap ones online, I font want to spend too much on them cuz I'm lucky if I get a line on them lol. Stupid pieces of paper lol. I'm not sure what the swabs will check for, the doc just said infection? But I'm sure if it comes back and there's no infection they'll look into other causes :)

XxX


----------



## labmommy

What a headache. I was just talking to dh about this cycle. He doesn't want to get excited like he did in the past because of all the let downs we've had. He doesn't have a feeling as to what he thinks this month will bring, he said he just thinks, "why NOT us???" I told him I'd put a word in for him with the big homie upstairs lol


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, I've never really been a religious person, but I've found myself praying alot lately. I figure well, if anybody's listening and decides to answer me then they will have made a true believer out of me. I'm still on the fence a little :)

I hope it works out for you this month, and if not I hope it all goes your way real soon :) 

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

labmommy how are you doing...where are you in your cycle?

Kae sorry you the witch came this month...I know I am a bit late saying sorry but couldnt find the thread.


----------



## labmommy

Hi guys, I am not sure if I am 10 dpo or somewhere around it. RE nurse wants me to test Saturday (14 days after 1st positve opk). I cheated and tested monday and tues. morning they were both bfn but coulda been too early. I'm just not feeling a positive coming around this month. Been very down on it since I saw the negative Tues. morning. But really hoping and praying for a positive! Thanks for checking on me. :) How are you doing?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

PMA.....PMA.....keep your chin up hun...I didnt get a faint squinter bfp until 13 dpo and a faint line at 14dpo and I thought I was out...started testing around 9 dpo, couldnt help myself


----------



## AshleyNichole

GL Lab!! :)


----------



## labmommy

Thanks Sammy and Ash! That does give me hope. No af, bfn this morning and no symptoms. Someone on another thread said she didn't get a positive til a week after missed period. On the bright side no pms yet! Lol hope both of your buns are staying warm!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

One of the first signs for me was the road map on my breast right around the time I got my BFP keep FX for you hun!

Our bun is an active one...lol


----------



## AshleyNichole

so how is everyone else doing?

it's been awhile since i have been on the boards.


----------



## labmommy

Ugh...lunchtime came today and so did AF. So much for that cycle. Went back to re today to get the follistim injectables for upcoming cycle. Day 4 ultrasound Monday, begin injections Monday night. 
Onward!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ann sorry Af showed. XX I have heard great things about injectiables. I hope its your ticket as well!


----------



## Kaede351

Sorry AF showed for you Ann hun :( I finished mine a few days ago. Start OPKing tomorrow afternoon :) I'm gona give it my all this month lol. It's going to have been a year since my MC soon, and I would LOVE to get a very very sticky bfp before then!

On the bright side I lost 4.5lb this week! I only have 1 1/2lb left to lose and I'll have lost 2 stone :D (28lb). I'm so excited to see if I've done it or not lol.

Hope this next month brings luck for you Ann!!! Hope everybody is doing good? :D

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae that weight loss is awesome!! You need topost a before and after pics for us! 

Praying for you both. XX


----------



## labmommy

Ok all I am dumbfounded. Cramps and twinges yesterday til about 3 or 4 Had the spotting yesterday each time of two times I went to the bathroom but never anything on my pad or when I just went pee. (tmi) Now since then I have had no more cramps and no sign of blood. What is going on??? This is not normal. I even used the prometrium pills and when I inserted them there was no sign of blood on my finger when I pulled it out. Could implantation bleeding/cramps happen so late? first positive opk was exactly 2 wks ago.


@ Kae, that is great news! I have noticed your progress on the pics you posted on fb recently. Looking fab!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Labmommy implantation can take upwards to 12dpo....have you tried testing again??

Kae great to hear about the weight loss :happydance:


----------



## labmommy

Nope, I refuse to test til tomorrow morning if no af again til then. Fx'd!


----------



## mrsine

Fingers crossed labmummy


----------



## Kaede351

Ooooh, good luck Ann!!!! I'm excited for you!! :D

Thanks everyone, I'm really quite proud :) I've never managed to lose weight before, and to lose 26.5lb since August is pretty ok I think haha :D

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae I would say that is more than OK! Great job! 

Ann so hope that in the morning its a BFP!! FX and good luck.


----------



## labmommy

Two tests, both negative. Still no sign of AF. I should have ended my LP period...? Tomorrow morning was scheduled for ultrasound before starting injectables...if no af by then will ask for a test to check if I ovulated and another blood pregnancy test.


----------



## needshelp

I will be testing around then! I'm due AF on February 10!! So I'm thinking I'll cave and test around the 5th to 7th! not feeling hopeful this month! DH works away and we only got to BD the two days prior to peak OV....and once like three days after!! Good luck to all the February testers!


----------



## Elhaym

Ooh, just seen this thread, I'm due to test on the 7th if no AF! 7 dpo and not many symptoms, had some burning/stabbing pains in bbs today and some twinges down below but that's about it. :D


----------



## Kaede351

Ohhhh, I soooo hope this is your month, Ann, hun!!! Best of luck ^^

I start my OPKing today haha. I'm gona go up and do the first one in a min :) then get to BDing... going to attempt to do it everyday lol. Although it will probably end up being every other day or so. Anybody else find they get sore real quick if they BD too much? Or is it just me?! XD haha

XxX


----------



## 1babylost

I'll be testing the 7th also! Hopefully I dont cave in or AF shows up before then. Im 7dpo and going crazy analyzing every "symptom"


----------



## Kaede351

I have a tmi question for you ladies... Me and DH just dtd, and now I'm really sore and kinda swollen. We weren't particularly rough, just wondering if anybody else experiences this after bd? I've never noticed this happen before and I'm curious lol :/

XxX


----------



## labmommy

You crack me up Em! Lol I do get sore and kinda swollen down there too after. We are not rough either but I guess it kind of "takes a beating" anyway! Hahahahaha


----------



## labmommy

Welcome Ladies!


----------



## Kaede351

Glad it's not just me XD

XxX


----------



## labmommy

So...I had my ultrasound today...lining is 12.1 mm thick with something 'suspicious' on it, could be early stages of pregnancy. blood test taken, results in tomorrow. small cyst in right ovary (ugh, again! just had a lap dec. 16!) and a large follicle hanging out somewhere. other option is the something may be a blood clot.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ann the cyst can be agood thing...I had one in the beginning of this pregnancy its the side you O'd from!! I will be praying for good news for you!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Labmommy thats sound positive....here is some info on corpus luteum aka cyst 

The corpus luteum, which means yellow body in Latin, is what is left of the follicle after a woman ovulates. During the follicular phase of a woman&#8217;s cycle, several follicles develop under the influence of FSH (follicle stimulating hormone). Each follicle contains an egg. In a typical cycle only one egg will become mature enough for ovulation. When a woman ovulates the egg will burst from the follicle. Then what is left of the follicle will become the corpus luteum. The luteal phase, named after the corpus luteum, is the second half of a woman&#8217;s menstrual cycle. The luteal phase begins after ovulation and continues until menstruation occurs.

What does the corpus luteum do?
The corpus luteum produces progesterone. Progesterone makes the lining of the uterus thick for implantation and is necessary to sustain a healthy pregnancy. The corpus luteum produces progesterone until the placenta begins to take over progesterone production around ten weeks gestation.

How long does the corpus luteum survive?
After a woman ovulates, the corpus luteum only lasts for about 12-14 days unless it begins receiving HCG (human chorionic gonadotropin) from a developing embryo. If the egg is not fertilized, the corpus luteum dies and progesterone production stops. When progesterone levels drop, the uterus lining stops thickening and is consequently shed during menstruation.

If the egg is fertilized, the corpus luteum will begin receiving HCG from the embryo. HCG tells the corpus luteum to keep producing progesterone. The corpus luteum lasts for about ten weeks after ovulation. After ten weeks the placenta takes over progesterone production through the end of pregnancy.


----------



## labmommy

Thanks Sammy.. that makes me think maybe I did O.
But on another WTH moment...took a hpt which I knew was too early and neg. I thought I saw a tiny super faint line but it was not constant. Took an opk for laugjs and uh... its so dark its almost positive...like I would consider it extremely close! Maybe positive in a few hrs or I missed it a few hrs ago?


----------



## labmommy

Ok ladies... this is confusing...my blood test is negative, my progesterone levels show I have o'd already. They are not sure why I have a positive opk andaccording to them my twelve mm follicle is too small for ovulation so I am not ready to o again. The blob on my lining is unknown to them. They say maybe its a thickening of the lining. I am to stop progesterone and expect my period. They think that's what is holding up my period. I think it either 1. Is too soon after implantation for the test to be positive or 2. I will o again and will do another opk today. Already bd this morning. We shall see . Ideas?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I think that is weird for sure....some times doctors dont consider pregnancy until you reach a certain number.....maybe its still a bit too soon how many dpo are you. and are you 100% sure of that day I hear a blood test isnt positive until at least 10 dpo so if you were one two or three days later than the test wouldnt show this soon? I dont know now I'm just rambling FX for you bfp hun PMA!


----------



## Kaede351

Definately a confusing one! I'll be keeping my fingers X'd for you though babe 

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That is confusing...but I agree with Sammy some drs want it to be acertain number before they say your preggo or it could have still been too early. FX for you


----------



## Kaede351

IS EXPECTING AGAIN!!! I know, I know, its crazy isn't it? I can't believe it myself. I was not going to put it on here because its obvious but wanted to make it official ... I mean who would have guessed that we are expecting again!! Yup its official ... We are expecting rain tonight and again tomorrow!!!

Best Facebook status I've ever read XD hahaha

XxX


----------



## Shey

lol Kae that is a good one! :lol:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Kae you would have totally got me on that if I just hadnt read it on my cousins fb...lol too funny she got me and the funny thing is, is they are not trying for awhile so I was shocked and then finished reading it....good one though


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

how are things Labmommy??? Anything new? FX :hugs:


----------



## labmommy

I took a hpt today, left it in the bathroom and came back a while later. In the sunlight (ehhemm...lol) I saw a very faint very thin line. Hubby saw it too, but we are unsure of whether there was any color on it or if it was an evap. SO, to tomorrow we go. Friday was my original promised test day. :)

How are you feeling Sammy?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Post us a pic Ann!! We love looking and praying for your BFP!


----------



## mrsine

I was confident at some point but im slowly losing it. Did most things right and BFN today:wacko::shrug::nope:


----------



## labmommy

Sorry to hear mrsine but by the looks of your ticker, you still have some days to go. If so, don't lose hope! I know it's hard to have any but you have to...that's why we keep trying! :hugs:


----------



## labmommy

I can't figure out how to post...when I click on insert image it asks for a url....hopefully tomorrow I will have a bold pic to post after poas and searching how to files!


----------



## mrsine

labmommy said:


> Sorry to hear mrsine but by the looks of your ticker, you still have some days to go. If so, don't lose hope! I know it's hard to have any but you have to...that's why we keep trying! :hugs:

Its only a guess lol, I haven't determined my cycle length as it was a bit erratic:shrug:


----------



## Kaede351

Good morning girls!!!! I'm rather excited this morning haha XD I got a +opk yesterday afternoon so we BD'd last night, we BD'd the night before too, which was good timing I think lol. Also, I just went and did an OPK just now with FMU and I've never seen such a dark +! The line came up before the test line too!!

I just tried to wake DH up to bd but he said wait til later cuz he didn't come to bed until stupid o' lock this morning. I'm gona go crazy between now and later!!! When he said that yesterday I ended up waiting from 4pm to 11pm, I was so horny by the time we got to it we didn't even get more than like 1 minute foreplay before I jumped him lol XD

Anyway, enough of the TMI XD I have a question though? I thought you were meant to ovulate the day after your first +opk?

Hope everyone is ok :)

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Kae you usually O 12 to 36 hours after your first positive opk...also its not good to use OPKs with FMU you usually will get a positive on it as your body has some LH all the time and since that wee is concentrated it will have more amounts and give you a false positive. But sounds like you have Bding on time!! WOOOHOO XX


----------



## Kaede351

Ah right! I didn't realise that lol. I just figured that it wouldn't hurt to do an extra one seeing as how I bought 40 from eBay this cycle lol. I'm still going to do a test at my usual time in about an hour :) I have my fingers very tightly X'd for this cycle! The end of this month is a full year since I found out I was pg the first time, so surely I have to get some luck soon! Lol

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

I think yesterday's test was maybe an "almost" positive OPK... because today's is still really dark even without FMU lol. I must have been doing it wrong before, because I never normally get +OPK's. I think the last one I got was when I got pg last year. Never had once since til now. Excited haha :)

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wooohooo!! Hope for your temp rise over the next few days!! Attack him!! :)


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, I got him don't worry ;) lol. Having a chillaxing evening with a couple glasses of wine and some films... Might even attack him again in a bit lmao XD xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL Have fun!! I am so glad your finally Ovulating again!! !:) whoop whoop


----------



## Kaede351

I think I was ovulating all along... Just not testing at the right times haha. Ah well, maybe we'll get lucky!!! Haha xx


----------



## WantaBelly

FX'd for you!!


----------



## labmommy

Oh good luck Emma! That's so awesome! It's correct though, no FMU for opk's. I try to test when I come home from work if I hold it from lunch on. Also test before bed. This past cycle I tested at about 12 noon, it was negative. I tested again at 10pm and it was dark positive. Sometimes test twice!


----------



## Kaede351

I've been doing them around 4-5pm when I get home from work. I try not to do them after 8pm because I read somewhere it's best to do them between like midday and 8pm. But yeah, opk was still dark + at 5pm last night and my urine wasn't even as concentrated as it usually is. My temp rose from yesterday's, but it's not as high as if I've Ov'd... hope it's not a false alarm >.< lol. I'm leaking all the time and I can't tell if it's cm or semen coming out (sorry tmi lol). We've bd so much the last few days I'm surprised I don't have swimmers coming out of my ears lol.

Anyway, we'll see over the next couple days lol!

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Emma Fx those temps contine to rise to show Ov!!


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks girls! I hope so too lol

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Good Luck Kae will be praying that spermy catches the egg!

Labmommy any new????


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Sammy :)

Still no temp rise :( I don't think DH or me can take another night of bd lol!... But you can guarentee 10 to 1 that if we don't then I'll ov today and get a temp rise tomorrow. The whole point of doing bd so much is so we can catch ov day :/ we're not usually an "everyday" kinda couple lol. Ah well, he'll just have to grin and bear it haha. 

Well, off to work in the wind and the rain >.< only half day though!

Oh, I completely forgot to ask if you had any updates Ann!!!

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Emma I think you have ovulated...it took FF 5 days to give me crosshairs when I got preggo. FX it does the same for you but sooner.


----------



## Kaede351

Yeah, normally takes 3 days or so, but my temps are still quite low. I just did another opk and got the darkest test line so far. Hopefully I can persuade Taylor to bd tonight and then we'll give it a rest. I feel bruised from all the bding haha. I just want to do everything I can this month to just see. If I don't get it this month I might go buy a box or 2 of condoms and take a break for a couple months. Then start fresh after that :)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Well, guess I won't be dtd tonight! Taylor missed the bus so he's got to stay at a mates house tonight :( suppose it's down to fate now XD lol

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Well looks like you have to dtd tomorrow! Your body may have been working up to today and you will o now. Not sure. 
No af for me yet. Not sure what the deal is...felt a cramp today pms on Saturday. Still one hot mess here.


----------



## Kaede351

Well FF confirmed ov for Saturday. Gona keep bding over the next few days in case it changes it's mind lol.

I hope you get sorted soon Ann :( can't you talk to your gp about it all?? Hope it's a positive for you!!! We could be bump buddies if I got lucky too lol :D

XxX


----------



## Shey

Catch that egg Emma!!!


----------



## labmommy

AF came yesterday. Been headaches since. Bleh. lol 
Tomorrow come injectables! Five days of shots. yay!

Good luck Emma!


----------



## Kaede351

Aww, sorry the witch got you Ann :( nice pma though :D

And thanks, I'll keep you all posted :)

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

sorry to hear the witch got you Ann


----------



## Kaede351

I wasn't going to symptom spot... and yet everytime I promise myself that I end up obsessing over the smallest thing haha XD

I don't know what it is, but something is telling me this is my month :/ And I'm a bit worried in case I get my hopes up too much and then AF arrives >.< lol

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Hey girls, how is everyone? :)

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kae I am getting stoked by that chart of yours!! Oh my not your typical charts. :)


----------



## Kaede351

Hehe, I've got my fingers X'd!!! But I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much just in case. My next couple temps will really tell I think :)

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Hi Kae! I really hope it's your month girl!
I am on my fourth day of shots, tomorrow is the last. Excited to see the scan, hopefully lots of large blossoming follies!


----------



## Kaede351

Good luck Ann!!!

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

What a surprise that wasn't :( just tested and bfn. That's put a downer on my whole weekend lol... Stupid poas obsession >.<

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

When I look at the test from a distance it looks like 2 lines. But only stupidly faint. And it doesn't show up on a picture >.< Doh, I'm just going to torture myself all day now! Specially with work in a few hours and all the heavy lifting :(

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

Kae, dont give up hope yet, you know its really early for getting a BFP and that chart of yours is looking super right now. Keeping everything crossed for you x x


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Spence :) been feeling so sick all morning, but Duno if it's in my head >.< lol 

DH has cheered me up today :) got a big bunch of roses and were going to go somewhere for lunch if we ever decide where haha.

XxX


----------



## labmommy

It's too early Em, don't test yet! I know its hard as a fellow poas aholic! :)

asfm, I feel stuff happening in my ovaries...kinda strange! Scan Wednesday AM. They had nothing but one appointment available so I have to get a substitute for the morning but be back before lunch time starts. Busy is my middle name :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ann what injectibles are you doing this cycle?? 

And yes Kae way to early to test hun...give it a couple more days. FX


----------



## labmommy

I'm doing 50 iu of follistim daily for five days, though after some pen issues the nurse told me to do one more day. They will probably want me to do the hcg trigger for O too, though I don't know if I should do it. I know I O naturally, just can't normally pinpoint it except for opks.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck Ann. Praying this works for you!


----------



## Kaede351

Thinking I'm out, temp shot down this morning.

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

Emma, Could be implantation dip as your day 10. Just wait and see what next few days bring you. You havent gone below the coverline, so still looking good.


----------



## Shey

I hope you catch that eggie Emma!


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks girls :)

I actually thought the dip at 7dpo was more likely implantation though haha. Never thought it could be it now. I'm due AF between today and Thursday. Anything after that I class as late. But I will keep that in mind!!! Lol

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

God, crying like a baby here >.<

Who said watching one born every minute was a good idea tonight?? Lol. I'm not normally this bad haha. Ah well.

On another note I am sooooo fed up of needing to pee lol. It's about the only thing that's keeping my pma up though. I never normally pee more than twice a day lol.

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Yesterday was my scan. Showed lots of follies under 10mm, and one biggie at 22mm. Did the trigger shot last night at 6pm, now waiting for dh to get home to bd. Nurse wants us to bd tonight and tomorrow. Have preseed and softcups. First time using softcups. My temp has been 97.70 steady past 3 days and today it shot to 97.92. whoo hoo!:happydance:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

FX Ann that you catch that egg FX for you hun


----------



## Kaede351

Hope you catch that eggy Ann!

I think I'm out, my temp dropped real low this morning, so I'm just waiting on the witch to show up. Better luck next time eh :)

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ann FX you caught that egg!!


----------



## Kaede351

The witch got me earlier, so I'm out for this month. Now to make up my mind whether I'll give it a rest for a couple months or not... Hmmm

XxX


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

SORRY KAE! :sad: the :witch: arrived for you :hugs:


----------



## labmommy

Oh no Kae! I'm sorry!positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Rona

AshleyNichole said:


> Who is with me?!?

Me, me, me! :happydance:


----------



## AshleyNichole

good luck Rona!!


----------



## labmommy

Hi Rona! Welcome!

How are you doing Ashley?


----------



## AshleyNichole

im alright yourself?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi Ashley!! XX


----------



## labmommy

I'm doing well! Its a beautiful day outside. I came to visit my mom to find my uncle and other family here. It reminds me of "my big fat greek wedding" family except polish and no wedding. Lol 

What dpo do you gals think I am? I did my hcg trigger shot weds. At 6pm and my temp's been up since Thurs. Morn.?


----------



## AshleyNichole

GL LAB,idk anything about those shots


Hey Reeds!!


----------



## labmommy

Emma, what are you thinking about doing this cycle? Have you guys decided yet?


----------



## 1babylost

hey everyone! I'll be testing around 3/7 ish. can you post pics on here? not sure if my opk is positive or not...


----------



## labmommy

Welcome! You can, though I'm not sure how. You'd have to see the main threads from the admins on stuff like that.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ann I think your 3/4 but since there wasn't enough temps in FF prior to your shot is hasn't detected your O yet. But I am sure you have!! Good luck!!

To post pics on here just select the "go advance" and use the little paper clip thing to browse and upload pics.


----------



## labmommy

So Sandi do you thing the egg released before the shot? I bd'd as they told me, cd 10evening and cd11.am and pm. I'm worried it was too late then. 

Here is how the day went:
Cd 9 temp still low at 6am, 10am scan showed follicle, said to take shot at 6pm when I get home from work
Cd 9 took shot at 6pm
Cd 10 and 11~ bd both days per docs office both days temp up


----------



## Shey

Hey ladies are you all doing?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ann No I think you did O on cd 10. I don't know much about those shots though to be honest. I am just guessing...did they say how soon you should O after the trigger shot??


----------



## labmommy

Hey hon.
They said 24-36 hours after the shot. I felt big pains like a cramp in my lower right side by my hip cd10 evening (8pm?) so about 25 hours after shot. I called the RE nurse they said temping with hormones and hcg shot is no good. Oh, and I was definitely not ovulated yet as of the scan cd9. So I'm hoping my temp shot up due to the hcg in my system and I didn't O til we bd'd at 5 or 6pm cd10. fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sounds like your covered then hun. I wasn't sure what the trigger shot could do to your temps. I do hope it works for you!! X


----------



## Kaede351

Hope you catch that eggy this time round Ann!

I've decided I'm going to relax a bit this cycle. Not going to use protection like I was going to, but not going to temp or do OPKs. Just bd lots and enjoy it :)

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Ann when do u test?


----------



## 1babylost

hey ladies. I got an + opk on cd 14, neg cd 15, neg cd16, and positive cd 17.... does anyone know what this could mean?


----------



## labmommy

Hi hon. I'm wondering if you o'd on cd 13-14-15 and caught it on the end of the lh surge? It's normal to have about 3 days of positives. I hope you bd'd on cd15 and hopefully before it too!


----------



## labmommy

AshleyNichole said:


> Ann when do u test?

I think I will start this weekend. It may still be early but I have to test the hcg out of the system anyway! When will you test?


----------



## 1babylost

yeah, we bd 13,14,15, and 17.... and since the opk was positive today (cd 17), I guess we will bd cd 18 and 19.... so I guess I'm covering my bases no matter what... 

I'm just hoping I don't have some type of hormone issue thats making the opk positive on the different days


----------



## labmommy

Its possible your body tried to O but didnlt. The opk could have been positive when your body tried to O. This could be your body's second try.


----------



## AshleyNichole

i tested again today..:bfn: so i kno im out this month...woke up with a massive migraine and just not feeling well...ds is sick too :(


----------



## labmommy

Ashley you are not out yet! You are only 10 dpo. That is too soon to call it. I officially move you back in the race! :haha::flower:


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Hi,
I'm due to test on Sunday March 6th! 
My husband and I have been ttc for 1 year. I have PCOS and he has abnormal morphology but everything else is normal. Today is 3DPO so Sunday March 6th will be 14 DPO. I just did my first round of provera, clomid days 3-7 and a trigger shot of ovidrel Friday the 18th. I think, according to my bbt and fertility friend, that I ovulated on Sunday. I'm excited b/c I wasn't ovulating at all before! I know I can't test before the 6th b/c of the ovidrel, the test could come up w/ a false positive. I do have some mild cramping and a little bit of creamy cm, which I never normally get. It could be from the meds though. Praying for BFP for all of us!


----------



## labmommy

FrankieGirl16 said:


> Hi,
> I'm due to test on Sunday March 6th!
> My husband and I have been ttc for 1 year. I have PCOS and he has abnormal morphology but everything else is normal. Today is 3DPO so Sunday March 6th will be 14 DPO. I just did my first round of provera, clomid days 3-7 and a trigger shot of ovidrel Friday the 18th. I think, according to my bbt and fertility friend, that I ovulated on Sunday. I'm excited b/c I wasn't ovulating at all before! I know I can't test before the 6th b/c of the ovidrel, the test could come up w/ a false positive. I do have some mild cramping and a little bit of creamy cm, which I never normally get. It could be from the meds though. Praying for BFP for all of us!

Welcome!
We are testing near the same times. I was told the ovidrel makes testing unreliable so don't refer to that as 100% accurate. what time did you take your shot at? I did mine on Wed. the 16th at like 6pm and felt big cramps Thursday at like 7-8pm. So I think my O date was Thurs., one day after. I took an hpt today and there was still some hcg in my system, though it wasn't glaring. I think it'll be totally gone come 9dpo so maybe you can test before the 8th?


----------



## AshleyNichole

lol Lab....

No I am pretty in-tune with my body per-say...so im thinkin i am out,,just waiting on the :witch: to show up....


----------



## AshleyNichole

welcome frankie and GL!!


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Thanks for the welcomes! I took my trigger shot at 7 pm. My temp is up to 98.6 so even if it's from the meds, it's better than not spiking at all which is what used to happen before. I'm going for progesterone b/w tomorrow. I wonder how long after they give me results. I heard that progesterone levels should be over 15 on a medicated cycle. Is that accurate?


----------



## charlibob

I'm due to test 3rd of march I'm approx 7dpo(don't know exactly when I ovulated) only I've already tested lol of course it's bfn but if I don't I can't help wondering all day. I've got some cheapo tests from home and bargain, 99p for 3 or it could get expensive!! I did get some frer today, they were buy one get one free in boots, wont use these for a couple more days.

My boobs are really starting to get me down though, I know being sore is a big symptom but they hurt so much :-( just walking around makes them ache and when I took my bra off to shower earlier they felt so heavy achey, they have never felt like this before. If I accidentally knock them i get shooting pains and it takes a while to go away!


----------



## 1babylost

My next a is due the 9th. Last cycle I wasted so many HPT's so I think I'm just going to wait it out and see if AF comes this time.


----------



## AshleyNichole

gl ladies!!


----------



## Shey

Hey Ash how are you girlie?


----------



## AshleyNichole

doing alright and urself?


----------



## Shey

Im doing great. Still trying to finish school.


----------



## AshleyNichole

when are u gettin back to TTC?


----------



## Shey

Next friday


----------



## AshleyNichole

really!?!? is this a new man u are with i see?! ;)


----------



## Shey

yes he's someone I've knwn for 13 yrs. me and his sister were in high school together. she was a freshman and I was a sophomore. He was in middle school at the time.


----------



## AshleyNichole

thats awesome, so hes on board with TTC? :flower:


----------



## AshleyNichole

gotta run shey hun...gotta take my little man to the doctors. ill be back on later though :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Yup he is on board! hehe. Aww hope your LO feels better!


----------



## AshleyNichole

thats awesome, so what are u going to be doing this cycle to help if anything? :)


----------



## Shey

I've been taking vitamins and drinking cranberry juice


----------



## 1babylost

does anyone know what the average time to conceive is?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

1babylost said:


> does anyone know what the average time to conceive is?

From what I understand it can take a average couple a year to conceive. :hugs:


----------



## AshleyNichole

^^ what reeds said.

i didnt know cranberry could help Shey, i thought it was pineapple/grapefruit. but GL! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Ashley!! Been missing you. Hope your well. X


----------



## AshleyNichole

thanks reeds how r u doing!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have a cold right now...trying to make it through the weekend I have a dr appt monday.


----------



## AshleyNichole

yah were sick here too. hope u feel better.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Ashley I hope you do too.


----------



## AshleyNichole

im so0o0o exhausted......and just annoyed today. :lol:


----------



## labmommy

Feeling blah today too. Had a moment of nausea this morning in the car. Hot flash and nausea. DH was freezing. I opened the windows all the way and stripped down to a tshirt. 30 degrees lol sign? Fx'd!


----------



## AshleyNichole

sounds good lab....when are u testing?


----------



## labmommy

Beginning tomorrow!


----------



## AshleyNichole

ohhh cant wait to hear!!! and post ur pics of them hehehe!


----------



## Shey

Now i have to take my LO to doctor tomorrow. We think he has pink eye. he has pus and drainage coming out of his left eye


----------



## 1babylost

hi ladies. I had a an almost positive opk cd 14, definite positive opk cd17, and definite positive opk 22 (today). SO immediately I started looking up PCOS symptoms and I have none of them. (I have regular cycles, not overweight, no acne, no hair growth...) 

This is my 2nd month ttc after MMC in December. My AF came 30 days after D&C and next period came after 30 days from that one.... I am hoping something isn't wrong... Has anyone had this happen?


----------



## AshleyNichole

GL 1baby...i never had that before. but :dust:

shey~ i hope he gets better.

lab~how u doing?


----------



## labmommy

Check my journal for hpt pics. It's bad quality- my cell phone but you can form your own opinion!


----------



## jmla04

I am testing on the 7th, if I can wait that long :)


----------



## labmommy

Welcome JMLA! Howw many dpo are you?


----------



## DisneyMom2011

I'm testing on the 7th!!! I'm really confused right now too. I've been having some symptoms that could be pms also, but it seems early to me. AF came on the 7th of Feb and my cycles r 28-32 days apart usually. My areolas have been really sore for the past couple of days, migraines, lethargy, lower tummy pains, and extreme hunger. I've probably even left out some. I'm taking an antibiotic right now, so I'm sure some of these symptoms could be from that. OH and I tried once right after AF left and then again from the 23rd- yesterday. So, what do u ladies think? Probably just hormones? Baby dust to all my ladies here!


----------



## labmommy

Isn't it just downright mean that mother nature gives us the same symptoms for pms and bfps? Fx'd this is it for you!


----------



## 1babylost

Lab- I definitely see you're 2nd line in your journal!!!! Good luck tomorrow! Let us know how your blood test turns out.


----------



## labmommy

I'm so anxious! :wacko:


----------



## AshleyNichole

cant wait to hear your outcome!


----------



## 1babylost

Lab- how did it go?!?!


----------



## labmommy

Negative.


----------



## AshleyNichole

:cry:
does that mean your out?
idk how any of that works, sorry :oops:


----------



## 1babylost

gosh.... I thought you had it. So frustrating...


----------



## SHERRY

AshleyNichole said:


> Who is with me?!?

:thumbup: Ashley, I'm a 3/7 tester. Going to be a tough weekend for all of us...anxious! Let's all get :bfp:'s together!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

GL Sherry, I am already out the :witch: got me, so I am rollin onto next month...

Feelin` a bit crappy atm with this cold :cry:


----------



## SHERRY

AshleyNichole said:


> GL Sherry, I am already out the :witch: got me, so I am rollin onto next month...
> 
> Feelin` a bit crappy atm with this cold :cry:

Aw, sorry to hear! Keeping fingers crossed for you...a BFN next month for sure!

And I hope you feel better!


----------



## AshleyNichole

I am hoping for a :bfp: @ the end of this month not a :bfn: :flower:


----------



## AshleyNichole

thread die?!!?


----------



## labmommy

I'm here...trying to not think about ttc til my period comes and I have to decide what to do this cycle. How are you Ash?


----------



## AshleyNichole

I am alright, still fighting this cold.
Dreary rainy day here today...Doing laundry and of course I need to go grocery shopping and it's so nasty outside ughhh... :rain:

and trying to get my DS potty trained...it's driving me .....](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## labmommy

Ugh, potty training! GL! lol 
I feel the same way...it is nasty outside and I have a stack of coupons calling my name over to the grocery store. About to shower and start heading over to my mom's house. She made some of my fave meal for me to take for lunch for the next few days. Yay for free homemade food.


----------



## AshleyNichole

:thumbup:


----------



## labmommy

Here is my update:
SO, after much thinking and headaches, we decided to get a second opinion on this with a doctor that is about an hour away but has great ivf success rates and low costs. We were not thinking about ivf but knowing there are high success rates with live babies we felt better about the lower cost. OH had to do something for his side work and ended up not being able to make it but my friend who is wonderful about supporting us and has a great ability for asking questions and getting to business came along. The doctor did an ultrasound and physical. I have 29 antrofollicles resting. I have one awesome ovary that holds most of them, the other is not as great, but still good. He read my pathology report and operative report from the dec. lap and gave me some interesting information. I showed some focal adhesions on one of my tubes and fine adhesions on the other. These have all been removed but they come back very easy or don't come back at all, he can't tell me what's happened in my body. He does think it means I may have some adhesions or scar tissue preventing the eggs from reaching the fallopian tube. Even if there is a little, it can prevent the egg from getting in. So regardless of meds, it doesn't matter how many I produce because they may not make it in. If they do, he is worried that once sperm meets egg and connect the embryo with growing cells may get stuck somewhere and create an ectopic pregnancy. He does say I have beautiful ovaries (yay) and it looks like great eggs. The ectopic pregnancy is just a chance thing...We could do iui but it would not bypass the issues we have, just create more eggs and get sperm closer. But if an egg does not come down, there is zero chance. If it was him, he would be saving for an ivf while trying naturally. I think that's what we will do. I feel SO MUCH BETTER though. I am mad this was not brought up (the tubal thing) and he thinks I have a pelvic condition of endo which would make iui's senseless. Matt and I agree that we will sit back and enjoy trying naturally until we can do ivf. Because I am 29 and have these great ovaries I should be in the higher pregnancy rate for ivf (closer to 80%). I feel more hopeful and hey, maybe it will happen naturally, if not...hope for ivf twins??? 

Am I crazy or what? Mood swings galore here at my house. Currently happy


----------



## mrsine

Good news labmommy! Hope you get that BFP soon


----------



## AshleyNichole

sounds good ann! hope u get ur :bfp: soon!


----------



## mrsine

the :witch: got me


----------



## rosababy

I'm testing on March 24!! My chart is making me crazy this cycle. I'm not sure if I ovulated or if I'm still waiting! It's cd19...come on already!! First cycle on clomid, so I'm wondering if it is delaying it for some reason. :shrug:


----------



## mummapie

I'm testing the 23/24th :)


----------



## labmommy

Oh no mrsine! Pma pma pma!


----------



## mrsine

I'm staying positive labmommy! Thanks :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

sorry msine!!!


GL new mommas on here!! :dust:


----------



## mummymurray74

Im also testing 23rd/24th !!!! Good luck , im with you x


----------



## AshleyNichole

:)


----------



## S_Dowd

Good luck, everybody!!!! The :witch: is due on the 23rd, but I may wait till the 30th to test, because I just can't take another :bfn:


----------



## Luckiestgal

Hi there! Was hoping I could hop aboard :) Mom of a 2 year old (took over a year to conceive her) and now at the 1 year mark ttc again. Positive OPT's from the 6th-8th, now I wait...the worst part :/ Third Clomid cycle to regulate O...starting to lose hope.


----------



## mrsine

Hold on girls!


----------



## AshleyNichole

good luck ladies!!!


----------



## labmommy

Luckiestgal said:


> Hi there! Was hoping I could hop aboard :) Mom of a 2 year old (took over a year to conceive her) and now at the 1 year mark ttc again. Positive OPT's from the 6th-8th, now I wait...the worst part :/ Third Clomid cycle to regulate O...starting to lose hope.

As mrsine said...hold on! There are many ladies on bnb that got their BFP with clomid. It doesn't work for everyone but it does work. What are you cycles like without clomid?


----------



## labmommy

mrsine said:


> Hold on girls!

Hey mrsine! We are very close with our cd's according to our tickers! :haha:


----------



## labmommy

Luckiestgal said:


> Hi there! Was hoping I could hop aboard :) Mom of a 2 year old (took over a year to conceive her) and now at the 1 year mark ttc again. Positive OPT's from the 6th-8th, now I wait...the worst part :/ Third Clomid cycle to regulate O...starting to lose hope.

BTW, your daughter is adorable!!


----------



## labmommy

S_Dowd said:


> Good luck, everybody!!!! The :witch: is due on the 23rd, but I may wait till the 30th to test, because I just can't take another :bfn:

Wow ! That is some real strength if you can hold on that long! I know how you feel though. It is heartbreaking. Best of luck to you.:hugs:


----------



## labmommy

rosababy said:


> I'm testing on March 24!! My chart is making me crazy this cycle. I'm not sure if I ovulated or if I'm still waiting! It's cd19...come on already!! First cycle on clomid, so I'm wondering if it is delaying it for some reason. :shrug:

Clomid did delay my O. I was being monitored while on clomid and it pushed O off about a week and a half from what the docs wanted. CD 24 I believe was when I finally O'd. :growlmad: I hope you get your positive opk soon. Use some preseed to help with the little cm clomid causes.:hugs:


----------



## labmommy

mummapie said:


> I'm testing the 23/24th :)

I hope Gail is right Mummapie! That would be wonderful to have two in a row!


----------



## mummapie

Wouldn't it just! I had a tiny smudge of dark red this morning, surely too early for implantation and def early for AF?!


----------



## rosababy

labmommy said:


> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> I'm testing on March 24!! My chart is making me crazy this cycle. I'm not sure if I ovulated or if I'm still waiting! It's cd19...come on already!! First cycle on clomid, so I'm wondering if it is delaying it for some reason. :shrug:
> 
> Clomid did delay my O. I was being monitored while on clomid and it pushed O off about a week and a half from what the docs wanted. CD 24 I believe was when I finally O'd. :growlmad: I hope you get your positive opk soon. Use some preseed to help with the little cm clomid causes.:hugs:Click to expand...

Labmommy, cute dog! I have a black lab. So clomid really made you o that late, huh?! Wow. This is my first cycle on clomid, and I noticed that I got my +opk late, but the temps didn't really support ovulation. I'm not sure if the clomid is messing with my temps, and I really did o when the opk said I did, or if I didn't o yet. I gave up the temping, because it was stressing me out, and we kept bd'ing every other day just in case. We bd'ed last night (cd21) and I was like we're done! But you said you o'ed cd24?! Maybe we should keep bd'ing... yikes.


----------



## AshleyNichole

gl mumma!!! :)


Ann~ guess we have lost all our other ladies that used to be here on this thread with us :cry:


----------



## Firedancer41

AshleyNichole said:


> gl mumma!!! :)
> 
> 
> Ann~ guess we have lost all our other ladies that used to be here on this thread with us :cry:

I am still rooting for you ladies in here, and sending lots of baby dust!!!


----------



## labmommy

Thanks Firedancer! Congrats on Abigail Paige! What a beauty. :)


----------



## labmommy

Ashley~ I think Emma is taking a break. She posted on FB that she is down with the flu :( Not sure about Shey though...Shey..where are you??


----------



## labmommy

mummapie said:


> Wouldn't it just! I had a tiny smudge of dark red this morning, surely too early for implantation and def early for AF?!

Could you maybe have O'd earlier and so it would be implantation? Hmm...


----------



## labmommy

Labmommy, cute dog! I have a black lab. So clomid really made you o that late, huh?! Wow. This is my first cycle on clomid, and I noticed that I got my +opk late, but the temps didn't really support ovulation. I'm not sure if the clomid is messing with my temps, and I really did o when the opk said I did, or if I didn't o yet. I gave up the temping, because it was stressing me out, and we kept bd'ing every other day just in case. We bd'ed last night (cd21) and I was like we're done! But you said you o'ed cd24?! Maybe we should keep bd'ing... yikes.[/QUOTE]

Maybe I would keep bd'ing if it were me...That's my schedule this cycle..ever other day beginning today! Fertilityfriend does say that any meds can mess with your temps. I was on injectables last cycle and it could never pinpoint a real date for O. Keep up your bd'ing! It can't hurt!


----------



## mummapie

I really did think it was wednesday (https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulations-tests/557051-todays-ov-test-pic.html) ahh I have no idea lol


----------



## Luckiestgal

Labmommy: My cycles without Clomid are all over the place. I had two periods in 2010 and got on Clomid right before Xmas. This is cycle 3 and I have 1 more to try before the ob wants to investigate further :/ Thanks for the compliments on my little dd. She's a sweetie pie!

On Friday morning I had a bit of blood on the toilet paper. I've never had any bleeding between periods so it was strange. It would've been roughly 3-5 days post ov. 

Thanks for all the pep talks ladies, hard not to feel frustrated tho. Hope you all get your +'s soon!


----------



## GradMommy

Hey there ladies! Finally back here on the TWW board! I'll be testing March 26, but really who I am kidding... I'm a POAS addict... :haha: Probably be able to restrain myself until, oh Saturday or so before I break out the cheapie stockpile and have a go at them! 

Good luck and baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Luckiestgal

Do a lot of you ladies check your cp? I checked mine today and it's extremely low...that's an understatement....it's practically right on the inside of vag. I just started checking cp so I'm not sure if it's always gone low before af. Confused!


----------



## Shey

I don't always check my cp


----------



## AshleyNichole

i dont check.


who is emma?


----------



## labmommy

Kae's name is Emma. 
I don't check my cp either. I noticed it when I used prog. Suppos. But it was always high ad soft. I don't get it! Lol
Welcome fellow poas aholics!


----------



## KPerez

Just catching the end of the thread, but I am DEF. a POAS addict now. After ordering MANY online, I will probably be ordering many more if I dont get my :bfp: but I'm hoping of getting one!


----------



## KPerez

mummapie said:


> Wouldn't it just! I had a tiny smudge of dark red this morning, surely too early for implantation and def early for AF?!

I've had the same thing, but it was with cramping and what not. I thought it was prep for O, but not sure just yet. No temp spike yet.


----------



## mummapie

I know I've already o'd coz of pos opks. I don't temp or check cp. Had a lot of ewcm last night though, can you get that after ov? So confusing.


----------



## KPerez

mummapie said:


> I know I've already o'd coz of pos opks. I don't temp or check cp. Had a lot of ewcm last night though, can you get that after ov? So confusing.

I believe so. I heard from my dr. that you can have it for as long as 2 days after, simply because your body produced A LOT and its just slowing down but if you have an abundent amount, it may feel like there is still a lot down there. <3 GL and :dust: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Luckiestgal

Hey girls,

Not 100% sure when I o'd so I could be 8-10dpo right now (had +opk 3 days in a row). The last few days I've had a hard time getting up, just exhausted. Also, nausea yesterday and today...is it too early to be feeling symptoms if I were preg? I don't remember much with my first since I had given up charting etc when it happened outta the blue.


----------



## KPerez

Luckiestgal said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Not 100% sure when I o'd so I could be 8-10dpo right now (had +opk 3 days in a row). The last few days I've had a hard time getting up, just exhausted. Also, nausea yesterday and today...is it too early to be feeling symptoms if I were preg? I don't remember much with my first since I had given up charting etc when it happened outta the blue.

My best friend knew she was pregnant a day after. The symptoms hit her the next day. And sure enough she was pregnant. I'm sorry to report that she had a still born at 36 weeks. :cry::angel: We miss him so much.

But all women are different! You never know unless you get that :bfp: !!


----------



## mummapie

I'm about 7/8dpo, ive felt poorly today, swooshy tummy and dizzyness. Slept alot and had strange poking feelings near my belly button. I thought it would be too early as well :/


----------



## mummapie

also having acid reflux and heartburn after eating? would it be too early for that?


----------



## KPerez

mummapie said:


> also having acid reflux and heartburn after eating? would it be too early for that?

All sounds about right. And no, thats not too early. I'm having it right now. I get it sometimes around ovulation as well. So maybe you ovulated and your body is very sensitive to hormones and is trying to tell you its kickstarting for a baby!!! :dust:


----------



## mummapie

lets hope so! fx'd for us both.


----------



## AshleyNichole

ive had pos opk already from last tues-thursday.
and then had ewcm this tuesday :shrug:
and i keep just having wet panties,and sometimes creamy cm :shrug:


----------



## KPerez

AshleyNichole said:


> ive had pos opk already from last tues-thursday.
> and then had ewcm this tuesday :shrug:
> and i keep just having wet panties,and sometimes creamy cm :shrug:

my CM is always thrown off by baby juice coming out the next day. So you never know. I just realized my OPKs were off due to the ones I was taking wer not as accurate. :[
 



Attached Files:







3-16.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AshleyNichole

huh?


----------



## KPerez

AshleyNichole said:


> huh?

I always feel like I have ewcm because DH and I have :sex: at night. So when I wake up, it starts coming out. Did you recently have :sex: ??


And I was just saying OPKS can be off because of the distribuitor or something. I was using Answer OPKS, and it said it was positive, but it really was negative.


----------



## AshleyNichole

no when i noticed it on tues we had not had sex. so i know it was not :spermy:

i used the FRER ones, and tested positive for 3 days. and then just randomly took another opk sunday and it was def. negative.


----------



## AshleyNichole

no when i noticed it on tues we had not had sex. so i know it was not :spermy:

i used the FRER ones, and tested positive for 3 days. and then just randomly took another opk sunday and it was def. negative.


----------



## KPerez

AshleyNichole said:


> no when i noticed it on tues we had not had sex. so i know it was not :spermy:
> 
> i used the FRER ones, and tested positive for 3 days. and then just randomly took another opk sunday and it was def. negative.

hmm.. I dk. You might have to go through the 2WW and see if you get a :bfp:


----------



## Luckiestgal

I've had a lot of post ov goo that isn't from bding. This low cervix is really creeping me out tho, I can feel it when I wipe :/


----------



## S_Dowd

Ruskiegirl said:


> How is everyone feeling ?? I was getting doubtfull but now i finally figured out my cycle and its hyperovulation month :yipee: 2 shots at a baby or twins which would rock. Thought i ovulated alot earlier in my cycle but finaly got a pos opk so im sure yesterday and today are my days :thumbup: So now im thinking more positivly and now i think i got a good start on finding out how my body is working :happydance:

How do you know you hyperovulated???? I ask because I've been charting and I had two times of fertile CM coupled with some MAJOR horniness :blush:

My temp went up both times, but only stayed up after the second time, so I assumed I only ovulated the second time, but I'm still not 100% convinced (My sister has fraternal twins, even though it doesn't run in our family)

Just wondering how you knew!!!!!!


----------



## S_Dowd

1 dpo- nothing
2 dpo- nothing
3 dpo- excessive thirst, increased sex drive, irritability, and tender breasts
4 dpo- back ache, AF-like cramps, tender breasts, nausea, irritability, and painful sex which I think was caused by constipation
5 dpo- back ache, dizziness, lots of cramps (mostly on the right side), VERY tender breasts, irritable/emotional, nauseous at night, and a VERY vivid sex dream... very not normal
6 dpo- dizziness, back ache, cramps (still on right side), emotional, fatigued, tender breasts, irritable/mood swings, spacey, nausea during the morning and afternoon

At this point, I feel like it's too early to be having THIS many symptoms, unless implantation happened strangely early. I've felt like this before when I was on B/C pills (they made me have pregnancy symptoms every month for two weeks before my period... drove me NUTS thinking I was pregnant!!!!)
But since going off of them I haven't experienced ANYTHING this severe. 

The only other thing I can think of is I have an ovarian cyst on my right ovary. I've gotten them before, but they usually just go away on their own. The cramps aren't awful, I just get twinges every now and then. Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## AshleyNichole

good luck sounds good!


----------



## KPerez

S_Dowd said:


> 1 dpo- nothing
> 2 dpo- nothing
> 3 dpo- excessive thirst, increased sex drive, irritability, and tender breasts
> 4 dpo- back ache, AF-like cramps, tender breasts, nausea, irritability, and painful sex which I think was caused by constipation
> 5 dpo- back ache, dizziness, lots of cramps (mostly on the right side), VERY tender breasts, irritable/emotional, nauseous at night, and a VERY vivid sex dream... very not normal
> 6 dpo- dizziness, back ache, cramps (still on right side), emotional, fatigued, tender breasts, irritable/mood swings, spacey, nausea during the morning and afternoon
> 
> At this point, I feel like it's too early to be having THIS many symptoms, unless implantation happened strangely early. I've felt like this before when I was on B/C pills (they made me have pregnancy symptoms every month for two weeks before my period... drove me NUTS thinking I was pregnant!!!!)
> But since going off of them I haven't experienced ANYTHING this severe.
> 
> The only other thing I can think of is I have an ovarian cyst on my right ovary. I've gotten them before, but they usually just go away on their own. The cramps aren't awful, I just get twinges every now and then. Let me know what you guys think!

Sounds like all my symptoms! It's possible I ovulated on the 11th, then on the 15th. So I dk if I am really 5 dpo, or only a couple. But I had some spotting today, lots of cramps, my bbs hurt like heck, headaches, and VERY nautious the last couple days. My body is very sensitive to hormone changes due to being on and off BC. So I dont know, feels like I get this way every month around the time after I ovulate, I'm just hoping the spotting isnt bringing an early :witch: :[ I will be very sad. 

Good luck to you!! And please let me know if you get a :bfp:! :hugs:


----------



## AshleyNichole

kperez! i hope that was an IB!!!


----------



## SMFirst

Hi Ladies

Well I wouldn't say I am gearing myself up to test on March 24, but AF should be due around there so I thought I would check out this thread..

I should be around 6dpo today if I calculated things right and I've been having weird cramps so I thought I would see if anyone else has experienced this (and I see S_Dowd you have!)

Could be just gas (that's been more noticable too lately, sorry TMI) but it's been mostly on one side or really low..

(We definitely did not BD much this cycle as we are supposed to be not trying after a MC but hoping that less is more!)

Anyway got a ways to go before we find out - but best of luck to everyone!


----------



## rosababy

SM! :hi: I didn't know we were both due for AF around the 24th?! Cool!

I've been really gassy lately too...not sure if I should call it a symptom, but it's noticeable. That's gross, I know. :blush:


----------



## SMFirst

hehe - I'm totally following you around Rosa (by accident!) - I didn't know we were both due for AF at the same time either :)


----------



## KPerez

AshleyNichole said:


> kperez! i hope that was an IB!!!

TY!! :] Well after I ventured up there, I have not had any more spotting. DH and I :sex:ed the last two days, CM is very apparent, and my mood swings are about to drive me crazy!!! lol :BFN: today, but if implantation happened only a few days ago, my possible bean isnt ready to let me know its there yet!! <3 :hugs:


----------



## AshleyNichole

awwwie cant wait to hear!!


----------



## mummapie

If I'm not pregnant this month I think I'm really ill. I've had so many symptoms!


----------



## S_Dowd

mummapie said:


> If I'm not pregnant this month I think I'm really ill. I've had so many symptoms!

Haha, that's what I said EVERY month that I thought I was pregnant!!! (I was on the pill/just coming off the pill, so the hormonal changes gave me preg. symptoms... drove me CRAZY!!!!)

Hopefully it's a :bfp: but if it's not :( you might just be having a weird hormone swing. I think that might be what's happening to me. This is my first month trying, so statistically I prob won't be preggers (25% chance in first month)

Anyways, I've starting keeping track of EVERY "symptom" I experience, so next month when I think I'm pregnant I can look back and see that I just have weird hormones... or if it's a :bfp: I can look back when I'm TTC my next baby! (works both ways!)

Anyways, baby dust :dust: to all of you beautiful, amazing women!!!!!!!


----------



## rosababy

S_dowd, that happens to me too! EVERY cycle, I have lots of symptoms. December, I had every symptom in the book, and I was CONVINCED that I was preggars. Obviously, I was not, so now I know not to read too much into the symptoms, even though it's so hard not to! I always take note of them, though, just in case. Now, on clomid, I have no idea what's an actual symptom and what is an effect of the medicine. :wacko:


----------



## mummapie

I've been off the pill now since the beginning of Jan, this month is probably going to end up in the witch though :(


----------



## labmommy

I'm so excited for you girls! I hope we can have a very successful March thread going here full of :bfp:!!

I had what is not as positive as before, but really close opk yesterday. Weird thing is I had a little spotting/cm that was watery light brown yesterday and the day before. It only happened once or twice each day but not sure what it is? Thank goodness I had liners!


----------



## labmommy

Oh, I forgot to add:
:dust::dust::dust::spermy::dust:


----------



## AshleyNichole

gl ann!


----------



## S_Dowd

I went off the pill in October, and I will NEVER go back on it. I hate what it does to my body, and it makes me soooo dry. Sex would get super painful. From now on I'm going to chart and use a barrier method only during fertile times. It's surprisingly effective. :)

I hope all of you lovely ladies get :bfp: Then we can all be bump buddies!!!!!! AHHHH!!!

Oh and labmommy, That may have been implantation bleeding... unless spotting between AF is somewhat normal for you. (It's never happened to me) 

I hope it is implantation bleeding and you get a wonderful :bfp:


----------



## AshleyNichole

s dowd so are u not TTC?


----------



## S_Dowd

Oh I am, I meant after baby #1... whenever that happens. Sorry, that was confusing lol


----------



## Luckiestgal

Well ladies, I'm out :( Af showed up yesterday in full force and I've spent more of the last two days under a heating pad groaning. It's officially been one year of ttc, gets harder to keep going every month.


----------



## rosababy

Luckiestgal said:


> Well ladies, I'm out :( Af showed up yesterday in full force and I've spent more of the last two days under a heating pad groaning. It's officially been one year of ttc, gets harder to keep going every month.

I'm sorry, luckiestgal. :hugs: I'm the same way when AF comes, I attach the heating pad to me and am in agony. I'm approaching the 1 year mark as well...FX that next month is for you!


----------



## AshleyNichole

sorry luckiest :hugs:


----------



## labmommy

Sorry to hear Luckiest


----------



## AshleyNichole

ann how are u getting on?


----------



## rosababy

So....is anyone testing before Thursday? :blush:


----------



## AshleyNichole

i did already again today :bfn: so im just waiting to roll on to april.
i was almost positive i didnt catch it this month, with all the sicknesses going on and such...


----------



## rosababy

I'm sorry to hear that, Ashley. :hugs: Do you think it was just too early? How many dpo were you?


----------



## AshleyNichole

No...Im about 11dpo now. it's alright...just roll on to April :)


----------



## KPerez

AshleyNichole said:


> i did already again today :bfn: so im just waiting to roll on to april.
> i was almost positive i didnt catch it this month, with all the sicknesses going on and such...


<3 ashleyy sorry! i might have missed it this month also!! looking forward to april ttc! :hugs:


----------



## labmommy

Hold on to hope Ash. :flower: I hope your sickness has all gone away !
I'm doing ok...doing the every other day bd thing...haven't had a full blown positive opk yet. :shrug: Guess its back to long cycles for me.


----------



## AshleyNichole

nope my sickness is still here, so annoying.

are u still on clomid? ann..


----------



## labmommy

wow. That is not good. No clomid for me, I used injectables after that. Now it's trying naturally while saving for IVF. :wacko:


----------



## rosababy

well, I tested early today. Bfn, as I expected. :cry: I'm 15 dpo, so I doubt it's too early. I guess I just wait for AF to come. No cramps or anything to say that she's coming anytime soon, so i hope I don't have to wait long. :wacko: This sucks.


----------



## AshleyNichole

thats right ann,sorry forgot :blush: good luck!


----------



## AshleyNichole

gl rosa, dont give up til she shows her ugly face.


----------



## AshleyNichole

anyone get a :bfp:?


----------



## rosababy

Didn't test today, because I thought for sure AF would show up overnight. No AF yet. I reallllly hope I'm not in for a long cycle. This is so annoying.


----------



## AshleyNichole

ughhh good luck rosa :flow:


----------



## yorigro

I posted a pic a few days ago. I got a faint bfp on Saturday, took another test on Monday and it was bfn. I'm really late and took another test today. Had a bright white line show up immediately. I can still see the white line a bit, but I'm assuming that's nothing.


----------



## AshleyNichole

sorry yorigo.


----------



## AshleyNichole

changing this thread to april :flow:


----------



## rosababy

Well, AF showed up this morning. On to cycle #11.


----------



## KPerez

11 Dpo :bfn: might have missed it again, but was so sure I didn't. Hmm. =[


----------



## AshleyNichole

sorry rosa :flow:

at least u will have us here to talk to throughout this cycle and hopefully we all get :bfp: next cycle!


----------



## AshleyNichole

Kperez~why are you so sure you didn't? are you sure you actually ovulated?
i already knew i missed mine, :lol:


----------



## labmommy

Super bold opk positive on Thursday and temp spike on Friday. Must have ovulated Thursday. Hopefully caught it!


----------



## KPerez

AshleyNichole said:


> Kperez~why are you so sure you didn't? are you sure you actually ovulated?
> i already knew i missed mine, :lol:

Yes. I was doing OPKs and got positives for the 11th of march then 3 + for 15-17. So I'm sure I did. And my cycles are not THAT Long for me to just now ovulate. My last period was 26th of Febuary. So it had to have been then, but the BBT I was using was the Walgreens brand, and it just spits out a random number. Reading all the reviews it had on it, it literally spits out the same numbers for everyone. So I bought a new one, and if I didnt catch the egg this month, I'll steadily be ready for this month!! :] I mean if I was 11 dpo, and I bought the sensitive tests on early-pregnancy-tests.com which says I would get a positive from 6-10 dpo, then I'm sure I missed it. But I've never felt so "pregnant" in my life! lol :shrug: My friend is having the same symptoms, and she just figured out she is 5 weeks. So I have no idea anymore. :dohh:

I love the month of April, so maybe its my lucky month because my Birthday is the first of May. And it will be my 21st, so me being pregnant would be an amazing excuse not to take shots! :haha: :] And it will be a cool way to tell them.


----------



## AshleyNichole

well thats cool! did AF show for you yet?


----------



## KPerez

Nope hasnt shown up today. I might have miscalculated my cycle length. So I have NOOOO idea whats going on now! :/


----------



## KPerez

AshleyNichole said:


> Kperez~why are you so sure you didn't? are you sure you actually ovulated?
> i already knew i missed mine, :lol:

YOU GOT A :bfp:!!!! CONGRATS!!! :happydance:


----------



## rosababy

KPerez said:


> AshleyNichole said:
> 
> 
> Kperez~why are you so sure you didn't? are you sure you actually ovulated?
> i already knew i missed mine, :lol:
> 
> YOU GOT A :bfp:!!!! CONGRATS!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Ashleynichole!!!!!!! :wohoo: :headspin: Congratulations!!!!


----------



## KPerez

Still no positive, so just waiting on af. =[


----------



## AshleyNichole

thats what I said perez, this was a total :shock: as DH was pulling out during ov time....


----------



## GradMommy

AshelyNicole - CONGRATULATIONS!! I remember talking to you earlier in March, I'm so happy that you got your BFP! Good for you, and have a wonderful, healthy and happy nine months!

Right now I'm hoping that _something starts to happen! LOL 4 Days late for AF, but FRER showed a BFN this morning...  Who knows, time will tell!

Congratulations again!

Baby dust to all!_


----------



## AshleyNichole

thanks hun! i hope you get that :bfp:


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya Ash, great to see you got your bfp! I'm so pleased for you :) Still nothing for us though. I've given up "trying" as such, just going to give it a break for a while. Do some NTNP. I'm half way through my second month now and I'm feeling much more relaxed and happy :) Going to book DH an appointment with the doctor so he can get a sperm count done, just so we can cross that off our list of "reasons why" lol.

Anyway, I hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months :D Bestest of luck!!! Much love!

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Kae~welcome back to the boards! and thanks!

hope you get your :bfp: soon!

it's really just me and Ann left on this thread from our "older" ladies :cry:


----------



## Kaede351

I do check in from time to time, but I find when I come on here I end up getting a bit obsessed lol. And it stresses me out a bit when I get to obsessed. I find myself thinking I am, wehn I'm blatently not.

So I do still come back lol, just not always to talk 

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

yeah i know what u mean :flow:


----------



## KPerez

Ashley, what made you realize you werent out?? I had brown spotting day before yesterday til yesterday. I just thought it was AF starting to come, so I inserted a tampon today, and well... just a little tan and little pink, but nothing all day other than a little spotting?! My body is being REALLY wierd!


----------



## MrsGreen

Hi there. I will be testing on 4/19/11 for my bfp!!! Cross your fingers for me!!! Good luck too all!


----------



## KPerez

MrsGreen said:


> Hi there. I will be testing on 4/19/11 for my bfp!!! Cross your fingers for me!!! Good luck too all!

Welcome and good luck!! <3 :hugs:


----------



## AshleyNichole

Nothing Kperez~I seriously thought AF was coming, and then she was late so I tested,lol


----------



## Shey

Hey Ash and Kae Im around somewhat and 
Congrats Ash on your :bfp: ! :happydance:


----------



## KPerez

AshleyNichole said:


> Nothing Kperez~I seriously thought AF was coming, and then she was late so I tested,lol

I had some brown spotting, but the AF never showed.. and I'm scared to get a :bfn: :[ Or maybe I miscalculated my cycle since it's been a while since I've been of BC


----------



## labmommy

Man...I go on vaca and my bnb buddies get quite active. Two births and a...
BFP!!! Congrats Ashley! Praying for a sticky bean for you!


----------



## AshleyNichole

perez~ :test:

Shey~ where ya been? are u pregnant?

thanks Ann :flow:


----------



## AshleyNichole

thought id share my bloat :lol:


https://i55.tinypic.com/rjqt94.jpg


----------



## labmommy

Love your bloat Ashley! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## labmommy

So ladies in the 2ww or beginning of new cycle...what are we doing differently next time around? 
I think I may go back on Fertile CM since I still have a bunch left and cm is not something I have much of.


----------



## AshleyNichole

good luck ann. like i said nobody is really here anymore, but i check back often ;)


----------



## Shey

Aww cute bump Ash no Im not prego. me and my BF only dtd once and 2days later i got my AF and that was in Feb. but still have time to dtd just have to figure out a day to go back down to ft.lauderdale to see him.


----------



## AshleyNichole

ohh u all dont live near eachother :(


----------



## Shey

nope we live an hr and half from each other. he's in ft lauderdale and im in port st lucie.


----------



## AshleyNichole

awww


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ashley congrats luv!! I am so happy for you. Cute bloaty bump there.


----------



## labmommy

Af got me..feel ok about it though. Going forward.


----------



## AshleyNichole

:hugs: ann.


----------



## AshleyNichole

should i keep this thread going, or let it go? :lol:


----------



## KPerez

:bfp: for me!!!! :] thx for all yalls support!


----------



## labmommy

woohoo! Congrats hon! That is awesome. :flower:


----------



## AshleyNichole

congrats kperez!


----------



## Kaede351

Hey girls :) Ash, ur little bloaty belly is so cute ^^

Still nothing here. And I had some awful dreams last night too -.- I dreamt that I went with my aunty when she goes to have her baby (she's due in about 8 weeks), and when we got there every woman I know was there and I was the only one who wasn't pregnant. Sounds so stupid, but I woke up and just wanted to cry and I felt sick because I just had the longing feeling. I'm getting really fed up... I can't wait til my aunty has her baby, I'm so excited to meet the little guy! But I feel bad because I'm jealous, and I shouldn't be :(

Hope everyone is good :)

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

:hugs: Kae..


----------



## Kaede351

How you feeling Ash? :)

XxX


----------



## Shey

Ashley, Labmommy, Sandi and Sammy hope you are all well!


----------



## Kaede351

Hey Shey :D

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

feeling pretty :sick:


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, they joys, huh  It's good sign though ^^ I'm glad everything is going good for you this time :)

Why are you feeling sad, though? 

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

thanks.


----------



## Kaede351

Ugh... feeling sick today and my knees feel all wobbly and weak >.< I hope I'm not getting a sickness bug or something lol

How is everyone? :)

XxX


----------



## labmommy

I'm doing well. The weathers been crappy. I'm in my tww now and praying hard! I also can't wait for the school year to be over. I need some time off! Lol


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, we have alot of holidays in our school year ATM! Today is our first day back after having 2 weeks off for Easter, and we only have 3 weeks until we get a week off for half term. Then after that there's only 6 weeks til we get 6 weeks for the summer holidays lol. It's gona feel like I'm never working lmao.

I have a question and it might sound stupid. Any of you lovely ladies ever smell something that wasn't there when you were pregnant?? I've just been laying in bed and all I can smell is like mint chewing gum... And yet I've sniffed everything around me and I can't smell it actually ON anything :/ I'm starting to think I'm going crazy!!! Lol

Keeping my FX'd for you Ann, Hun :)

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

hope u feel better kae!


hope u caught that eggy ann!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

So this is where this thread was moved....I kept looking in 2ww and couldnt find it. Yay Ash Congrats on BFP hope your MS doesnt get to bad for you. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, Sammy your little lad is gorgeous!! I'm so jealous haha. I kept looking in tww. In the end I found it by looking at my recent posts lol.

Well, I found out I'm officially dumb and blind this morning lol. My alarm went off and when I woke up I could still smell the mint. So I asked DH if he could smell it and he said no. But then he turned over to go back to sleep and realised that his chewing gum was on his bedside table all night XD Duhhhh, you would have thought that having glasses would make my eyesight better not worse XD At least In know I'm not officially crazy haha.

XxX


----------



## labmommy

LMAO! That is too funny Emma! I was wondering where you were heading with your opening comment lol. Sammy little Jonathon is really adorable. 
Tomorrow we go on a field trip to see a play. I hope hope hope the kids all mind me! My student teacher is coming too but she's a bit lax. We shall see!
Good night everyone!


----------



## Kaede351

Ooo, seeing a play sounds fun :) I got a day off today because our nursery hall is being used as a polling station (although I have no idea what they're voting for lol), so I'm up at this silly early hour on a day I'm not working to be nice to my aunty and take my little cousin into school because she's ill haha. And she had the sheer cheek to say I'm lazy cuz I wanted a lie in til 10! XD just hope I don't look like I'm sleep walking when I drop him into his classroom lol.

Have a good day all :)

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Wow! After doing her a favor huh? Sheer cheek is a cute phrase. I haven heard it yet. Do kids get walked to classrooms in your area?


----------



## Kaede351

Well the door to his classroom is right on the playground so I walked him to his door and then he told me "I'm a big boy now, I can go in myself." I nearly cried haha, can't believe he's growing up so fast >.<

Yeah, sheer cheek is a British saying I suppose?! haha

How did your school trip go? :)

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Awwww...it went very well! Excellent I can say. Lol I can only hope the one in two weeks is just as good.


----------



## labmommy

What cd are you on?


----------



## Kaede351

I'm on cd 25 today (Friday). I don't know how many dpo cuz I only decided to start taking my temp again about 3 or 4 days ago lol. However, I have a really really high temp this morning (36.89c about 0.29 above my average post O temp). Duno why, maybe lack of sleep? Maybe if my temp is up again tomorrow I might feel more optimistic. I'm NOT going to test until I'm late though!!!! (if imlate, not getting myhopes up lol)

Glad you trip went well :)

XxX


----------



## KPerez

Kaede351 said:


> I'm on cd 25 today (Friday). I don't know how many dpo cuz I only decided to start taking my temp again about 3 or 4 days ago lol. However, I have a really really high temp this morning (36.89c about 0.29 above my average post O temp). Duno why, maybe lack of sleep? Maybe if my temp is up again tomorrow I might feel more optimistic. I'm NOT going to test until I'm late though!!!! (if imlate, not getting myhopes up lol)
> 
> Glad you trip went well :)
> 
> XxX

I know it's hard, but do not test early. I was SO sure I was pregnant in the month of March, and tested almost EVERY day, then I had some sort of funky period. In the month of April.. I thought I had the stomach flu, so I went to the dr.. who confirmed.. but didnt take a PG test since I even told them to do one.. Well I ended up POAS that friday.. a couple days after seeing the dr.. and I recieved DARK pink lines. I was already 6 weeks along! So I know how hard it is to not test.. since I went crazy, but my pregnancy didnt show up around the time it was supposed to.. I didnt find out til almost a month later! GL love. all the best to you :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, thanks Hun :) I'm not holding my breath though haha. Everytime I get excited or think may be pregnant I end up with a visit from the witch. But the one month I didn't really think about it, I got a bfp (was before I really got into the swing of things, so it was my first month temping and I was a bit clueless lol). Unfortunately it ended in miscarriage, but I'm still not going to try and get too excited ^^

Also, I think may have missed you joining us while I was AWOL. So welcome and congrats on ur bfp :D

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

:hi: sammy!!


----------



## Kaede351

Hmmm, I got really bad cramps right now >.< expecting a temp crash tomorrow lol

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

i hope not Kae....


----------



## Kaede351

I hope not too xD but I won't be surprised if it does. My belly is really sore :( I keep thinking AF has arrived but when I check it's cm. Gona go put a pad on ready for bed in a bit. Getting late here and gota be up early tomorrow >.<

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Holding out for you Kae, though it sounds like the usual day before AF for me. Had a temp crash today too. But, I slept with the windows open and air purifier turned up to speed 3. Hopefully not out of the game...


----------



## Kaede351

I got my temp crash this morning, so AF will be with me shortly I think.

I hope you're not out! I'll keep my fingers X'd for you :)

XxX


----------



## KPerez

Kaede351 said:


> Awww, thanks Hun :) I'm not holding my breath though haha. Everytime I get excited or think may be pregnant I end up with a visit from the witch. But the one month I didn't really think about it, I got a bfp (was before I really got into the swing of things, so it was my first month temping and I was a bit clueless lol). Unfortunately it ended in miscarriage, but I'm still not going to try and get too excited ^^
> 
> Also, I think may have missed you joining us while I was AWOL. So welcome and congrats on ur bfp :D
> 
> XxX

TY! :] Yea.. I didnt even know I was pregnant.. I'm sorry for your loss. :[ :hugs: FXed for you!!


----------



## labmommy

Alright, so temp dropped this morning and AF came in. Ah well, whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Kaede351

I'm still waiting on AF :/ but I'm only due her to visit today, and it's not unusual for me to be waiting a few days extra.

I'm sorry AF came for you Ann :( I hope this next cycle is a lucky one :)

Thanks kperez ^^ :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Oooo, got 2 of the exact same temps 2 days in a row. Haha, wieeeerd! that NEVER usually happen to me XD Maybe it's a sign ;P

XxX


----------



## KPerez

Kaede351 said:


> Oooo, got 2 of the exact same temps 2 days in a row. Haha, wieeeerd! that NEVER usually happen to me XD Maybe it's a sign ;P
> 
> XxX

Maybe KAE!!! :happydance: :] I wasnt checking my temps, but I got a "sort of" period since my body wasnt too sure of what was happening. My dr said I would have seen a temp drop because my uterus was having some kind of activity so it would cause a temp change... So dont count yourself out just yet!! :]

Ann-- What all have you tried fertility wise? I was taking prenatals (they have the same ingredients as fertility regiments), doing the candle stick position after :sex: (bum up), cut down on carbs sugars and caffeine, and bd'ed every day about the same time.


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, trying to be optimistic! Although I really feel like AF is coming :/ lol

XxX


----------



## KPerez

Kaede351 said:


> Haha, trying to be optimistic! Although I really feel like AF is coming :/ lol
> 
> XxX

FXed love. :hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks haha :) xx


----------



## AshleyNichole

perez~ where is ur hubby from?


----------



## labmommy

Lots of baby dust your way Kae!


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Ann :) still waiting. I can't bring myself to test :/ Im going to wait this one out I think. I'm fed up of wasting money on tests only for AF to turn up the next day lol xx


----------



## KPerez

AshleyNichole said:


> perez~ where is ur hubby from?

Hes Mexican. lol. So our baby is gonna be 1/4 vietnamese and white. and 1/2 mexican :haha:

Why do you ask?? :D


----------



## KPerez

Kaede351 said:


> Thanks Ann :) still waiting. I can't bring myself to test :/ Im going to wait this one out I think. I'm fed up of wasting money on tests only for AF to turn up the next day lol xx

yea good thinking.. but I'm still hoping for you!!! Wishing you luck and :dust:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Hun, I would be over the moon on cloud 3 million if I did get a bfp haha, but just gona wait it out :) xx


----------



## Kaede351

I wish I had some interesting family heritage lol. Just plain old boring White English here! It would be awesome to have some kind of other race mixed in! Other countries have much interesting history and culture than England! >.< haha xx


----------



## KPerez

Kaede351 said:


> I wish I had some interesting family heritage lol. Just plain old boring White English here! It would be awesome to have some kind of other race mixed in! Other countries have much interesting history and culture than England! >.< haha xx

my white side makes me a mutt. Lol. I'm German, Cherokee, English, Irish.. The list goes on. There's So many different races in the US that not everyone here is just one race. I mean my husband is, but most people I know aren't full anything. Lol. Just the way America is I guess. =P


----------



## AshleyNichole

i have alot of stuff in me too, but perez i just asked coz i thought he looked spanish.

my dh is from costa rica ;)


----------



## Kaede351

Ok, think I'm out. Just went to the loo and checked cm and there was a tiny bit of pink in the cm. In my experience that has never yet been followed by a bfp >.< lol

Oh well, I'm starting temping and using OPKs again this month, so FX'd that that works! I might also call into Boots pharmacy or superdrug and see about getting some Preseed or a similar own brand one (depends which is cheaper/bigger lol). Anybody tried Preseed? 

And no, I suppose you're right about Americans lol. There are mostly inter-raced people. I guess it's only the mexicans and native Americans who can claim to be full blooded (without trying to sound like I'm in Harry Potter lol) in any way. Still, what I meant was, coming from a country that has an extremely long history, it would be cool to be able to say "I'm half Cherokee" or something XD and I find (in my experience) that alot of my friends who are from inter-racial parents are prettier than me! Lol, so maybe I'm just jealous that my friends are stunning and I'm the fat friend lmao XD

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Preseed worked for me the first time I used it, and it feels amazing!!


----------



## KPerez

Ash-- Oooh I see. :] yay for spanish decent! :p

Kae- Yea, I see what you mean. :p And I felt like the fat friend all my life love.. And I'm mixed. So youre not alone in that boat. :hugs: And I'm sorry you might be out this month. I've heard very good things about preseed though. <3 Hope that is your miracle cure!


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks girls :) temp has hit rock bottom today, soni really think im out haha. Ah well, gona get a couple more hours sleep before work! Haha. Night night xxx


----------



## Kaede351

Well, rigt on que the witch arrived today.Temp drop this morning and BAM the evilness hits hard haha. Ah well, I'm thinking about trying out Soy Isoflavones either this cycle if I can get some in time or next cycle if not. Apparently you take them on clomid days like 1-5, 2-6, 3-7 etc and it helps bring on ovulation. What do you girls think about it?

I tried talking to my aunty about it, but she just went absolutely ape shite at me about it and started screaming about how clomid can cause ovarian cancer ... ok, first of all I didn't know that... and second, if it causes those kind of side effects, why do doctors prescribe it?! Or is she being a bt paranoid? She also then went on to tell me that we dtd too much (We usually do it about once every other day or every 2 days, and then if I'm doing OPKS and get a + we do it maybe 3 days in a row. She reckons we need to save it all up and only dtd around when I'm ovulating. But I always understood that if you "saved it up" then there's more chance of there being lots of dead spermies? 

I was sooooo close to saying something, but stopped myself. Don't get me wrong, I love my aunty, but she has a habit of bringing up my miscarriage and then telling ME I think about it too much :/ And the more SHE brings it up, the more I DO think about it (obviously). But if I was to say anything she'd just say "well I never brought it up". We were sat in our equivalent to Walmart having a cooked breakfast the other day, and she randomly says "Everything I ever predicted for my life came true." Then she racked off a list about how if she had a child she'd want him to be in school before she got pregnant again, which happened as my little cousin is in his first year of school. So I jokingly said "well, why don't you make some predictions for me and maybe it'll bring us some luck!" and she started saying "You just think about the miscarriage too much. You'll never get pregnant when you stress yourself about it all the time" I was just sat like... but I wasn't stressed abotut it til now  So frustrating! Because no matter what I say I end up being told I'm stressing myself out about it all the time (which of course now I have started to because my nan and my aunty keep bringing it up!!!!!! >.< lol)


Anyway, back to the Soy thing... opinions welcome :) lol

XxX


----------



## KPerez

Kaede351 said:


> Well, rigt on que the witch arrived today.Temp drop this morning and BAM the evilness hits hard haha. Ah well, I'm thinking about trying out Soy Isoflavones either this cycle if I can get some in time or next cycle if not. Apparently you take them on clomid days like 1-5, 2-6, 3-7 etc and it helps bring on ovulation. What do you girls think about it?
> 
> I tried talking to my aunty about it, but she just went absolutely ape shite at me about it and started screaming about how clomid can cause ovarian cancer ... ok, first of all I didn't know that... and second, if it causes those kind of side effects, why do doctors prescribe it?! Or is she being a bt paranoid? She also then went on to tell me that we dtd too much (We usually do it about once every other day or every 2 days, and then if I'm doing OPKS and get a + we do it maybe 3 days in a row. She reckons we need to save it all up and only dtd around when I'm ovulating. But I always understood that if you "saved it up" then there's more chance of there being lots of dead spermies?
> 
> I was sooooo close to saying something, but stopped myself. Don't get me wrong, I love my aunty, but she has a habit of bringing up my miscarriage and then telling ME I think about it too much :/ And the more SHE brings it up, the more I DO think about it (obviously). But if I was to say anything she'd just say "well I never brought it up". We were sat in our equivalent to Walmart having a cooked breakfast the other day, and she randomly says "Everything I ever predicted for my life came true." Then she racked off a list about how if she had a child she'd want him to be in school before she got pregnant again, which happened as my little cousin is in his first year of school. So I jokingly said "well, why don't you make some predictions for me and maybe it'll bring us some luck!" and she started saying "You just think about the miscarriage too much. You'll never get pregnant when you stress yourself about it all the time" I was just sat like... but I wasn't stressed abotut it til now  So frustrating! Because no matter what I say I end up being told I'm stressing myself out about it all the time (which of course now I have started to because my nan and my aunty keep bringing it up!!!!!! >.< lol)
> 
> 
> Anyway, back to the Soy thing... opinions welcome :) lol
> 
> XxX


Sorry to hear Kae! :[ You'll catch that eggie in no time! I've always liked soy. The very vanilla soy milk is VERY tastey, and a few other soy products as well are. :] I have not done any research on them, but I'm sure it would be good to try! :] the bad thing is the :coffee:ing. :[ 

About the :sex: I hear that if you "save up" that it decreases sperm mobilty because they are backed up or something to that extent. So DH and I dtd about everyday.. sometimes twice a day. And we always changed it up. Try not to let it get boring and have fun with it. They have sperm tests to check sperm count over the counter in the US, not sure if you can get it over there, but its worth checking into. Maybe just try every other day around the same time just in case of lower sperm count. <3

I understand your nan and auntie worrying, but hey, you know what hasnt worked for you. There is NO harm in trying other things to expand your family. Just because something worked for ONE woman, does not mean it will work for another. <3 GL keep us updated!:hugs:


----------



## Kaede351

Hehe, thanks Hun and will do :)

XxX


----------



## labmommy

So sorry to hear Emma. I do hope our bodies get moving on this quickly enough!

Love preseed. Been using it for almost a year!

100 % polish here. So is oh. First generation.


----------



## KPerez

:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







9 weeks 4 days.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, looks fab! Congrats again Hun ^^

I got my soy today, but got to wait til my next cycle to use it >.< so going to get some preseed for next cycle too after payday :) I'm excited to try it out! Haha

XxX


----------



## KPerez

yay Kae!! :] GOOD LUCK!! Let us know! :]]]]


----------



## AshleyNichole

awwww


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Hun, I'll keep you all updated :) I'm reeeal looking forward to trying something different! And fingers crossed it works :) 

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Oh my god I'm such a douche >.< I ordered those opk's but didn't check the postal address for the order. Now it's set to go to my old house and I have absolutely NOOOO idea how to change it!!! Panic!!! I've sent the seller a message asking if they can change it, but they're in Hong Kong and I have no way of even knowing when they're going to get the message or if they even speak english!!! 

Is there anybody more experience in using ebay who can help before this gets sent out to the wrong house?

XxX


----------



## KPerez

Kaede351 said:


> Oh my god I'm such a douche >.< I ordered those opk's but didn't check the postal address for the order. Now it's set to go to my old house and I have absolutely NOOOO idea how to change it!!! Panic!!! I've sent the seller a message asking if they can change it, but they're in Hong Kong and I have no way of even knowing when they're going to get the message or if they even speak english!!!
> 
> Is there anybody more experience in using ebay who can help before this gets sent out to the wrong house?
> 
> XxX

write to ebay. they should be able to fix it in the system


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Hun, I'll have to do that tomorrow -.- can't believe how dumb I am not to have checked lol

Ah well, will just have to go and knock on my old house's door if it gets sent out won't I!!! Haha 

XxX


----------



## KPerez

Kaede351 said:


> Thanks Hun, I'll have to do that tomorrow -.- can't believe how dumb I am not to have checked lol
> 
> Ah well, will just have to go and knock on my old house's door if it gets sent out won't I!!! Haha
> 
> XxX

Maybe?! lol. My brother in law had something sent, and they sent it back. When he realized something was wrong, he emailed Ebay immediately and they cleared it up. Just make sure you have the peoples sn and when you ordered it/reciept. They should be able to track it and resend it to the correct place :]


----------



## Kaede351

Doh! Woke up this morning to a message saying that the package has been sent. I guess I will have to go knocking at my old house later -.- god I hope the people in threre don't try to cause trouble like they did last time a letter was sent there by mistake!

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

Well, got my first +opk yesterday and again today so I raped DH as soon as he got through the door last night haha. And will be doing so again tonight! He'll be thinking all his bdays have come at once XD 

How's everyone doing? :)

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

hope u caught it Kae!

Doing ok here, still taking it day by day as everyday is different for me. with my sickness :(


----------



## labmommy

Hey Emma, 
looks like we are close! I got my first positive opk on Monday, so we have a day in between. We bd'd on Saturday and Monday. Hoping hubby finishes up his jobs and his back feels ok so we can bd today too.
Good luck!


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Ash, hope the sickness stops soon chickpea.

Ooo, maybe we'll both get our bfp this month Ann! Haha, my temp doesn't seem to be rising considering I've had 2 days of +opk... This is an early ov month for me though, normally not for another week or so. But FXd for us both! :D xxx


----------



## KPerez

GOOD LUCK YOU TWO!! hope you catch those little eggies! =]


----------



## AshleyNichole

perez how u feeling?


----------



## Kaede351

Gahhh, feeling quite upset right now :( I really wanted to dtd tonight, and I've been looking forward to it all day. But DH says he doesn't want to tonight... I mean wtf?! He spends all month complaining we don't do it enough, and then when I do want to he says 3 nights in a row is too much! I can't bloody win -.- 

Well, hopefully missing out 1 night won't hurt our chances........ :(

XxX


----------



## KPerez

AshleyNichole said:


> perez how u feeling?

definitely having ups and downs. Nausea has cleared for the most part, but the horrendous gas makes me wanna hurl. =[ But doing genetic testing this week and ultrasound test on June 7Th. Very blessed to see my baby as much as I have. <3 Going to try to video and I'll put on YouTube and put the link up so you guys can see! How about u Ashley??

And Kae- no worries. The egg normall comes out 12-24 hrs after the first +. If your body is still surging, it will stay positive but you've ovd aready. It shouldn't be an issue, but if it is, tell him next time he had no choice! =P


----------



## labmommy

yay! 3 dpo today, according to ff. Kae I'm with you...daily on the week of O is too much for my oh. I don't get it???:shrug:


----------



## Kaede351

Why isn't my temp rising?!?! :/ 

I've had like 4 days of +opk, but no temp rise... I hope it's not a pretend ov lol, you know where your body gears up but doesn't quite make it. I only have like 4 OPKs left seeing as that package is being sent out wrong. And if I order another it'll not come in time. Grrr >.< why is everything so frustrating and complicated?! Lol

(sorry for the rantings of a crazy woman here, I've had kind of a stressful week at work. I'm having trouble with one of my coworkers not being very friendly :/)

I hope you caught that eggy Ann! FX'd for a lucky month for you! XxX


----------



## KPerez

Kae, do you have a store that carries ov tests? I know in the US, we have a few drug stores that carry them. Buy a few more. I bought 80 from early pregnancy test dot com.very cheap and came fast! You might try that? They have hcg tests too.. Less than a dollar a piece. Prices go down depending on how many you get! I'd try that next! <3


----------



## Kaede351

I think maybe I will ov tomorrow... My opk seemed darker than the others have been. But the ov tests in the chemists here are really really expensive. If I run out and don't get confirmed ov well stick to the every other day routine :)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

I had a temp rise this morning, so I think I ovulated yesterday, but I guess I'll have to wait and see if it's sustained before I get excited lol.

If this isn't the month then I'm sueing.... Somebody! Haven't decided who yet lol. Perfectly timed baby dancing, even if we did miss out last night. We'll be dtd again tonight, so hopefully that will cover out bases! Lmao

How is everyone today? Ann, any symptoms yet? :)

XxX


----------



## KPerez

Good luck!!!!!!!!! =] Sure hope you catch it!


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Hun! I hope so too haha xx


----------



## AshleyNichole

good luck!!


----------



## Kaede351

well FF confirmed OV this morning :) FX'd this is the month haha :)

And thanks Ash :D How is bubs getting on?

KPeres - you too! How are you getting on? )

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Yay! Woohoo! I love seeing that red line pop up with confirmed O!


----------



## KPerez

Yay! Congrats! You better post that :bfp: both of you!

I'm good. Just very tired/dizzy. And im gonna start eating activia since pregnancy slows stuff down. Lol. Other than an occasional headache and gas pressure, it's been good. You'll be telling us about your bean soon I bet! <3<3<3


----------



## AshleyNichole

ive been ok, still vomiting and nausea. :(
and a non-stop headache. i just wish i would feel better already :cry:


----------



## AshleyNichole

ive been ok, still vomiting and nausea. :(
and a non-stop headache. i just wish i would feel better already :cry:


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, I hope your right kperez! I'm glad you're doing well, and yes! I hear that constipation is a big problem during pregnancy haha. My aunty had it bad to start with. Don't think it's so bad now. But she only has a couple weeks left :)

And I hope you start to feel better real soon Ash! That can't be nice for you :( I'm sure you'll feel much better soon though :)

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

i hope so still dealing with this headache... :(


----------



## Kaede351

Ohhh, so pleased! I just been to slimming world and I've lost another 3lb this week :D Well impressed with that! It brings me up to 38lb lost in total :D

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Wow! That is a huge loss for you Emma! Congrats!

Ash~ sucks you feel that bad. I hate continuing headaches. I can't imagine how hard it has to be when you can't take anything you want for it.


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Ann ^^

And yeah, headaches are the worst! I hope it goes away soon Ash!

XxX


----------



## Shey

Ash hope you feeling better

Labmommy how are you doing?

Emma congrats on the weight loss

asfm Im waiting to test


----------



## AshleyNichole

thanks ladies


----------



## labmommy

I'm doing well...I have some unusual things happening in my 2ww. Lots of cm, hard nipples for most parts of day, achy boobs. Not usually things that happen. Hmmm


----------



## Kaede351

Oooh, I really hope they are good signs for you Ann!!! FX'd for you! 

I've got to take a sperm sample to the hospital this morning. So maybe well find some answers there! And DH has got to book another day off at work for some bloods to be done just to check everything is fine. So hopefully we might finally get some sense out of the doctors!

XxX


----------



## KPerez

Oooh good luck labmommy!

Kae- im sure they can make some sense of the situation. Maybe he's got a low count, and every other day is bad for yall. Hope you get answers soon. They should do a blood test for a little hcg. ;)


----------



## AshleyNichole

i hope you get some answers kae!

gl shey and ann!!


----------



## Kaede351

I have a feeling they'll be asking for another sample -.- I got to the lab and the lab guy had gone home. So by time it got to him I have a feeling it will have been too late >.<

Ah well haha, had fun trying to get the sample this morning lmao 

XxX


----------



## labmommy

lol Kae! :flower:


----------



## Kaede351

Feeling like I'm out this month :/ got like absolutely no symptoms and my temps are weird... I like pretty much never get level temps and this mornings was exactly the same as yesterday's... So generally not feeling confident lol.

How are you getting on Ann? :)

XxX


----------



## labmommy

I'm doing alright. Tested this morning just in case because we are attending a party today. BFN of course.


----------



## Kaede351

12dpo is still fairly early though :) I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you :)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

BFN this morning at 9dpo... I know it's still fairly early, but I'm not feeling to good about this cycle :/ I just don't know why it won't happen. We had perfect timing this cycle! and still nothing. There HAS to be a problem somewhere but just can't figure out what it is... roll on the results from DH's SA!!! :( Today is going to be a bad day lol

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

:hugs: kae


----------



## AshleyNichole

https://i51.tinypic.com/28vruix.jpg


14 weeks, sorry its small ;)


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, aww! That's a real cute little bump you got going on there! ^_^

XxX


----------



## spencerbear

:hi: to all you lovely ladies

Congratulations to Ash :hugs:

How is everyone else?? Sorry dont get time to come on right now, James is keeping me busy and im starting to get broody, so definately avoiding pregnancy things :haha:

Love to you all x x


----------



## Kaede351

Well, my aunty flo rudely turned up for her monthly visit at 3am this morning, so there's me out... AGAIN :( going to try Soy Isoflavones this cycle and we're waiting on DH's SA results. 

Soooo worried in case they come back low or irregular in some way. I honestly don't think he'd forgive himself if he thought it was his fault, as much as I've said it doesn't matter what the results say. I guess we'll just have to wait and see >.<

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

:hugs: kae!

have u done preseed? and softcups?


----------



## KPerez

If they are low or irregular, they will give you pointers on how to conceive faster especially if you tell them that youve been trying. <3<3 Hope you get some answers!


----------



## KPerez

labmommy said:


> I'm doing alright. Tested this morning just in case because we are attending a party today. BFN of course.

:bfp: ????? =]


----------



## labmommy

Here we go again Emma! Good luck to you this cycle!


----------



## AshleyNichole

i see your more than half saved now for ur IVF :thumbup:


----------



## labmommy

Yes! Thanks Ash. I am at a crossroads though now...I have enough for a single cycle IVF, but am leaning towards a risk share plan of 3 cycles. It's double the cost but has a 80% refund if I don't walk out with a live baby. So...that's what I'm 55% saved for...Not sure what to do.


----------



## Kaede351

Good luck to you too Ann, hun :)

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

good luck ann.


Kae~ no the sickness is still hear was hugging the toilet again this morning, and this HEADACHE.WILL.NOT.GO.AWAY. :cry:


----------



## KPerez

Yes good luck to Emma and Ann! <3<3<3

Ash- really?! I'll probably be sick today from saying this though, (just my luck?) but I haven't actually vomited. I've been close in the first few weeks, now its just really bad gas and acid reflux on certain foods. Hope it gets better! You don't have zophran?? It helped with my gag reflex.


----------



## AshleyNichole

i did have zofran but the insurance only covered like 60mg a month,ridiculous.


----------



## KPerez

AshleyNichole said:


> i did have zofran but the insurance only covered like 60mg a month,ridiculous.

try emetrol. Its a liquid. Its helped me before I was pregnant. Try phenegran maybe? Have you told your dr its still bad?? you might be having a girl.


----------



## AshleyNichole

yeah phenragran makes it worse, so i just stopped taking it all together and just deal with it :(


----------



## AshleyNichole

how u ladies doing?


----------



## AshleyNichole

how u ladies?


----------



## Shey

Hey Ash Im good! how are you feeling?


----------



## AshleyNichole

hey shey, finally someone is here, :lol:
doing alright still exhausted. nauseous here n there....gagging...


u hopin for the :bfp: this month?


----------



## KPerez

Im alright ash. Kinda nautious due to indigestion. Find out what booger is in 4 weeks. Wbu?

Yes Shay! Bfp this month!!!


----------



## Kaede351

Hey girls, went AWOL for a bit there! Haha.

Well I am 6dpo... Into yet another 2ww -.- it's getting boring now lol. I want my bfp already!!!

How are you girlies doing? Glad to hear the sickness isn't quite so intense, Ash. I bet that's a relief!!!

Ooooh, are you hoping for team pink or team blue Perez? :D

I can't believe how fast you'd two are getting big fat and pregnant! Haha, the weeks are flying by!

XxX


----------



## KPerez

Kaede351 said:


> Hey girls, went AWOL for a bit there! Haha.
> 
> Well I am 6dpo... Into yet another 2ww -.- it's getting boring now lol. I want my bfp already!!!
> 
> How are you girlies doing? Glad to hear the sickness isn't quite so intense, Ash. I bet that's a relief!!!
> 
> Ooooh, are you hoping for team pink or team blue Perez? :D
> 
> I can't believe how fast you'd two are getting big fat and pregnant! Haha, the weeks are flying by!
> 
> XxX

Haha not so big. I've lost 30 lbs since I got pregnant! I weigh less than i did in highschool! I went to get my nails done, and she asked if i was 14. Im 21... Lol. Def wanting team blue! I have a picture, looks like a tally whacker, but my phone won't let me upload it. =[


----------



## KPerez

And Kae, wish I could just miraculously give you your :bfp: =]


----------



## Kaede351

Wow! My aunty lost weight when she was having our Mathew too lol. She fit straight back into her old clothes afterward! Lucky cow!!! Haha

I'm feeling dead scared and nervous right now... I hope AF doesn't come early!!! :( my temp has dipped below the coverline at 7dpo... And that can be a good thing or it can be a bad thing... >.< I reeeeally shouldn't get my hopes up cuz I'll be devastated if the witch turns up on time >.<

XxX


----------



## Shey

Aww Ash hope you feel better! Im hoping that July is my month for a BFP


----------



## AshleyNichole

still nauseous, sooo exciting to find out the sex!!! :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

keep us posted Kae ;) and Shey ;)


----------



## Kaede351

Definately will do! Haha xxx


----------



## labmommy

Hi girls. I'm so excited for you bumpy ladies! 
I am in my last 2ww before ivf. I hope it miraculously works! Lol


----------



## Kaede351

Girls!!! I just got my :bfp:!!!

Here is the pic... it's very faint, but I've just drank like a whole bottle of pepsi and it wasn't FMU... obviously lol

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/private/IMG_0580.jpg

Your turn next Ann!!!!! :D

XxX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

WOOOHOOOO Kae I am stalking you all over the place. LOL I am so so happy for you!! I can't wait til we can chat about it on FB.


----------



## KPerez

Ahhhh KAE!! Soooo happy you're on board! <3. Keep us updated on how you're feeling!


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks ladies :D I feel great ATM, except I keep needing to rush to the loo lol. Wonder when/if the sickness will kick in XD haha

XxX


----------



## KPerez

Kaede351 said:


> Thanks ladies :D I feel great ATM, except I keep needing to rush to the loo lol. Wonder when/if the sickness will kick in XD haha
> 
> XxX

Mine didn't hit til 6 weeks. So finers crossed it doesn't take you over like it did me!


----------



## Kaede351

Omg... Just got a phonecall... My brothers fiancé is pregnant too :/ weird lol!

XxX


----------



## KPerez

Hate hat! You want all the attention on you, and someone steals your glory. :[ well you are a glorified prego here!


----------



## Kaede351

Hehe, thaaanks ^^ it's ok though, I haven't even told the majority of my family yet lol. None of DH's side know yet, but think we're waiting til we get a scan to tell them. Will save having to explain if something happens. I haven't even told my mum yet... But my bro and his fiancé know and she has a big mouth so it's only a matter of time lmao. I only told my bro because he sounded like he was expecting me to get upset on the phone. I was probably a little more bitchy than I should have been >.< I said "I'm ok, because I've got my OWN secret" lmao. Ah well, sibling rivalry and all that jazz XD

My Nan's just excited because she'll be able to start knitting again lol! (I told her because I thought I needed at least 1 person in the family to know). Not sure she's so keen On being a great nanny though lol, specially as she's still getting grandchildren XD

XxX


----------



## KPerez

Kaede351 said:


> Hehe, thaaanks ^^ it's ok though, I haven't even told the majority of my family yet lol. None of DH's side know yet, but think we're waiting til we get a scan to tell them. Will save having to explain if something happens. I haven't even told my mum yet... But my bro and his fiancé know and she has a big mouth so it's only a matter of time lmao. I only told my bro because he sounded like he was expecting me to get upset on the phone. I was probably a little more bitchy than I should have been >.< I said "I'm ok, because I've got my OWN secret" lmao. Ah well, sibling rivalry and all that jazz XD
> 
> My Nan's just excited because she'll be able to start knitting again lol! (I told her because I thought I needed at least 1 person in the family to know). Not sure she's so keen On being a great nanny though lol, specially as she's still getting grandchildren XD
> 
> XxX

Ha yea. I can see that. My DH was the last to have kids. And now that we are pregnant, we have tons of little kids running around. Were moving to my moms house since there's 12 people in this one story house. I ended up telling los of people in the beginning because evryone was waiting for me to test.


----------



## Kaede351

Well I've had to tell everyone at work cuz of all the heavy lifting I do at work. So it brings the list to... My boss and 3 co workers, my nan, my grandad, my bro and his fiancé lol. And obviously DH and you lovely ladies on here haha.

Still got my mum and dad, Taylor's mum and dad, Taylor's grandparents (his dad's parents and his mum's mum), and my aunty and uncle to tell swell as all of my friends. But that can wait til at least 12 weeks lol

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: KAE IM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Kaede351

Hehe ^^ thanks babe xxx


----------



## AshleyNichole

welcome!!! :)

how u feeling?!?


----------



## Kaede351

Feeling ok at the moment, just reeeeeeally tired. Been getting a few niggly cramps now and again, but guessing it's just Squirt settling in :) also feel like I've pulled all the muscles in my lower belly and groin... But again I'm guessing that's just everything pulling and starting to stretch. But no sickness yet, just a constant hunger lol. I'm gona be the size of a house by the end if I can't control this appetite! Lol

XxX


----------



## KPerez

Kaede351 said:


> Feeling ok at the moment, just reeeeeeally tired. Been getting a few niggly cramps now and again, but guessing it's just Squirt settling in :) also feel like I've pulled all the muscles in my lower belly and groin... But again I'm guessing that's just everything pulling and starting to stretch. But no sickness yet, just a constant hunger lol. I'm gona be the size of a house by the end if I can't control this appetite! Lol
> 
> XxX

Yes. All that is normal. I felt like my insides were tearing apart! A heating pad is your savior! I still use it today when booget gets to ansy!


----------



## AshleyNichole

kperez~do u feel baby yet?


Kae~ i hope the sickness stays away from u, it's horrid! im STILL dealing with it :cry: ughh


----------



## KPerez

AshleyNichole said:


> kperez~do u feel baby yet?
> 
> 
> Kae~ i hope the sickness stays away from u, it's horrid! im STILL dealing with it :cry: ughh

Yes ma'am I actually do!! Is sooo weird! The baby is so close to my pelvic bone I feel it when it moves a lot!


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, I can't WAIT til I can feel squirt move :D makes me emotional just thinking about it! (bloody hormones! Lol)

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

awwww <3 that feeling, im actually getting kicks now <3 it!!!


----------



## mrsine

Hi girls, I'm cautiously hopeful! This is the first time my temperatures have been so weird. I gave up at some point but its gone up now. You can see my chart below


----------



## AshleyNichole

mrsine keep us posted!!!


----------



## Kaede351

Your temps look good Hun! Fingers crossed for you :)

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

https://i54.tinypic.com/nouamh.jpg


----------



## AshleyNichole

bigger pic in 2nd tri bump pic thread ;)


----------



## Kaede351

Aww, so cute! You must be really slim though! Cuz my belly looked bigger than that even before I got my bfp lol! I'm gona look like a house end by the time I'm full term lmao!

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

lol Kae......i guess he's hiding like my son did.


----------



## AshleyNichole

kae r u on facebook?


----------



## Kaede351

Yeah I am :) look for Emma Louise Fillier... I'm sure it'll be easy to find me lol. It's a pretty unusual surname XD xx


----------



## AshleyNichole

going to look ;)


----------



## AshleyNichole

hope that was you :rofl:


----------



## Kaede351

It is haha xx


----------



## KPerez

My bump is like that just round. Its itty bitty! I can't post pics from my mobile, but add me on fb to see! Katie jose perez. [Had to add DH cause he doesn't have one.  ]


----------



## AshleyNichole

hmph didnt find u ;(


----------



## Kaede351

I can't find you either Hun. Add me?

XxX


----------



## KPerez

Added you Emma. :] now Ash find me on her page.


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, like a chain of love! Lmao XD xx


----------



## AshleyNichole

:rofl: Emma


----------



## labmommy

You girls are funny! I'm glad everything is going well for my bumpy friends. :)
Afm I'm waiting for my period to show so I can call the ivf nurse and start the protocal. I feel it coming today but hasn't yet. :( let's get this show on the road!


----------



## AshleyNichole

c'mon Ann!! Were all rooting for u to get on the bump boat:boat::boat::boat::boat:


----------



## Kaede351

Ann!!! Did AF show up?? I reeeeally hope that you get ur bfp with the IVF if you did get AF, I reeeeally want you to join us!!!

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

yes Ann, im dying to know too :flow:


----------



## labmommy

Sigh, yes af showed. Its been weird though. Came afternoon Friday and was awful crampy like before the surgery. Saturday was light to medium no pain and today i s just some spotting. Wth? Last month it lasted seven days! I go in for an ultrasound and full blood panel tomorrow morning. After results come in I will begin with birth control pills for 12 days and alll the other goodies. I hope to join u girls this first ivf cycle. I know its not usually a successful one but I'm thinking my age and health outside the endo should help tilt the odds?


----------



## KPerez

Hoping to hear good thingsfrom you soon ann!


----------



## AshleyNichole

good luck Ann!!! :flow:


----------



## Kaede351

I reeeeeally hope it works for you hun! How come you have to take bcp? I really know absolutely NOTHING about the IVF process haha

XxX


----------



## labmommy

So I got my bloods done but not all the tests could be run because the big storm we had knocked out power in the area. Those came out fine so I started birth control Monday night. I will start lupron on the 20th. The birth control pills and lupron shots are for "down-regging" which is getting my body to stop normal ovulation and cycle stuff so that the doctor can get it to do what they want on their time. After "down-regging" I will start on the 30th follistim which is to make big juicy follicles pop up. lol That is the kicker one. Lots of fun this will be hehe


----------



## Kaede351

Good luck Hun, you deserve it!

As for me... Im so so scared right now :( I took my temp and it was lower than it has been so far. I'm hoping its only because I've slept without a duvet for most of the night, or that it's this cold I have making my temps weird... But I'm really really scared now :cry: I feel like I'm going to cry :(

XxX


----------



## mrsine

I'm sure it will be fine Kaede! I'm not sure I would keep temping after a bfp, it would mess with my head.

My chart this month has been so weird, but i'm staying positive. I had a very late ovulation it seems. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## AshleyNichole

ohhh wow Ann, hope it works out for you.

Kae~ i probably would stop temping it's too stressful. im sure your beanie is just fine :hugs:


----------



## labmommy

I agree Em, stop the testing before you drive yourself bonkers! lol


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, it was keeping me sane up until this morning!!! I like seeing all the high temps XD I had also promised myself I was onlygoing to temp up til 20dpo... But might have to do 1 more just to make sure ;P

I did another test in the end aswell when I got up and it was VERY strong and fast positive, so that really cheered me up too XD plus it's only 5 more early mornings and then it's the summer hols, and tomorrow doesn't really count because it's our nursery trip to the beach lol... So technically only 4 early mornings

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Im sure your lil smiggle is just smiggling in, :rofl: ;)


----------



## Kaede351

Smiggle? Lol

Been to slimming world... And i've only gained 1/2lb after all the eating I've done XD haha, I'm so relieved!!!

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

good job ;)


----------



## labmommy

Got the jeepers creepers bout todays appt. I do not like being poked and proded around with. And to think this is just a mock transfer...later it will be the real thing. Blech.

Anyway...good morning ladies! How are all of you doing?


----------



## KPerez

Oh ann.. my thoughts an prayers are with you. Very queezy and hungry at the same time here.. :/ and baby is think of joining the acrobats in the circus cause its constantly moving from one side to the other! No belly yet though. :(


----------



## Kaede351

Thinking of you Ann! I hope all of this is worth it :)

You do have a bit of a belly Katie, hun. I guess it just depends on the position baby is in? That pic you have with you in your bikini you have a cute little bump going on in that one!

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Best of luck 2 u Ann


----------



## AshleyNichole

Ann & Shey how are u ladies doing?! :)


----------



## Kaede351

Hey girls, I have my first midwife appointment next Wednesday :D I'll be 7 weeks haha. So looking forward to it!

XxX


----------



## KPerez

Emma- that heartbeat is going to blow your mind.


----------



## Kaede351

Not sure if they listen to the heartbeat so early on? 

I know how you ladies felt with the sickness now! This is the second day running :( luckily I only have tomorrow left at work and then we got 6 weeks holiday for the summer :) I can't wait! Haha

XxX


----------



## KPerez

They should Emmz. When I went, I was 6 weeks and the first thing they looked for was the heartbeat! I'm sorry ur goin through it. I still have a few bouts with it here and there. Its not fun @ all!


----------



## Kaede351

Oh, well that makes me even more excited! Haha. The sickness wasn't very long lived today, only lasted about an hour do I was fairly lucky :)

XxX


----------



## Shey

Congrats Kae!


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Hun :)

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

awww Emma i hope u feel better!

happy 6 wks!!


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Ash :) I'm not feeling too bad really. Just when the sickness does kick in it's really really bad :/

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

r u pukin or just nauseous hun?


----------



## Kaede351

Nah, not throwing up, just really nauseous, and keep gagging a retching (especially when I'm cleaning my teeth). I did nearly throw up at work today though l, one of the kids needed me to wipe their bot after going to the toilet... The smell was horrendous, I had to leave the bathroom and go back when I'd stopped retching lol

XxX


----------



## KPerez

Ladies! I'm having a girl!! Lol had to get that out.

Hoping everyone is doing better!


----------



## Kaede351

Ohhh, yay!!!! Congrats on little Lillian Rebekah!!! (which btw is a beautiful name haha), eeeee I'm so excited for you!!!

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

ack Kae i hate that, i still have to do that with my son.... :(


----------



## bbhopes

I'm still late but I was on clomid and progesterone so will HOPE it's promising, but sure it's just all the meds causing the delay. :dust: to all other testers.


----------



## AshleyNichole

have u tested/


----------



## AshleyNichole

how are all my ladies doing!?!? :flow:


----------



## labmommy

Hey ashley I'm doing good. How are you in babies doing? I hope your doctor appointment went well.


----------



## Kaede351

Hey girls, went to sleep for couple hours cuz I felt rotten... Woke up and feel worse >.< 

Ann, how're you getting on with your IVF? :)

Ash, hope your appointment went well :)

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

thanks girls, it was just a routine hearbeat check....not the sono appt with the high risk doctor.


aww Kae is the nausea/vomiting starting to kick u in the butt?


----------



## Kaede351

There's no vomiting though! Haha, it's just a general sicky feeling. But it's making me feel really lazy, I can't be bothered to do anything >.< I bought a weeks worth of shopping last Monday... Used maybe 2 days worth of food because I just CANNOT be bothered to cook. So DH ends up ordering take away when he gets home because he gets in late and HE cba to cook either lol. But I'm going to try hardnot to waste the food this week >.<

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

i know what u mean Kae, although I had the vomiting part, i hope it eases up for you soon..Can you get sea bands or an RX from your doctor?


----------



## Kaede351

What are those? I have no idea what they are lol 

XxX


----------



## KPerez

Its a bracelett that pushes the pressure point in your wrist to minimize the gaging feeling and nausea. Here we have promethezine, zophran an emetrol.


----------



## Kaede351

Ahhh, I know what you mean now :) I don't know where you get them from. I might try the pharmacy tomorrow on the way to the midwifes :)

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

:D


----------



## AshleyNichole

Happy 8 weeks Kae!

Ann how are u getting on?


----------



## labmommy

Wow Emma! 8 wks already! Amazing!

I'm doing ok though I look like a pin cushion haha. Two to three shots a day. Hopefully that part ends soon.

How are you doing Ashley?


----------



## AshleyNichole

ohhh Ann don't get me started on shots hahaha! Ive been on them 2x a day since 6w and im on them til 6w PP. :cry: in my stomach its horrible pain.

I am doing alright....:)
When do you get to test?


----------



## labmommy

Oh my gosh! What are you on shots for? That sucks. I don't know test dates or even egg collection dates yet. I'm still on shots and scans. I hate waiting for dates to come through.

How is the baby doing? How are you doing?


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks girls :) I think it's going reeeeally slowly though! Haha

Awww, I'd hate to have to keep giving myself shots! Not sure I'd be able to do it :/ I. Really hope it's all worth it for you though Ann!

Ash, hope bump is doing well :D

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Ann im on them for blood clots.
Doing alright otherwise.


----------



## Kaede351

Wow Ash!!! Look how far along your ticker is now! Your pregnancy is going really quickly! :D

XxX


----------



## KPerez

Kae- yours will go by fast too!
Ash- ugh. I wished u didn't have to go through that. Being prego is hard enough
Ann- been praying fo you love. Hoping you catch the eggie asap! <3

As for Lilli and I, it is 103 here in Texas, outside isn't even tolerale. So the only time I'm outside is doing laundry or jumping into my moms pool! Hell called, he told Texas he needs his heat back. :(


----------



## Kaede351

Send some of it here Katie!!! Wish we could have some nice weather here for a while! So sick of this crappy weather :( 

Friday was a gorgeous day... Only day so far this summer that has been really nice! My sickness took a day off, we went to the seaside and had sausage and chips and an ice cream for afters! I won £70 on the slot machines in the arcade lol, brilliant day!

Then yesterday we had nearly a full day of thunderstorms and heavy, heavy rain. My sickness came back with a vengeance and I spent most of the day in bed dying and trying not to cry because I was feeling so depressed... I think all my worrying finally caught up with me yesterday haha. And I was home alone because Taylor was on overtime :( and today it rained all day too :( 

The sickness seems to stop when it's sunny lol, we need more sun!! XD

Hmm... Ranting about the weather now lol. Still haven't had a rant in q while! Felt good! Ha!

Katie, your pregnancy is going fast too! I think mine will go a little bit faster once I've had my first scan andknow everything is ok. I can stop worrying then. And hopefully the sickness will start backing off aswell :)

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Thanks Katie!


----------



## AshleyNichole

Kae when is ur first scan?


----------



## AshleyNichole

https://i54.tinypic.com/wv4uo0.jpg

20w and 22w


----------



## Kaede351

Awww, that's a very cute bump Ash!!!

I have my first scan on the 31st August :) the letter came through the post today :D

XxX


----------



## KPerez

Ooh girl. If I could send it to you I would. You literally start sweating from the front door to the car. So unlivable right now! You just need some kind of distraction. I remember in my first trimester, I was bed ridden due to the sickness, but if I got out or got busy on something, it would ease up. I know the weather is horrid, but maybe start a scrapbook or knitting?? Something that'll take your mind off it and doesn't involve any kind of smell. Ex: not cooking. That might make it worse. 

I still have bouts of sickness, but its induced by acid indigestion. Trying to get it under control.


----------



## Kaede351

I did start to crochet, but I couldn't remember how to do it and my nan hasn't gotten round to showing me again yet lol. I'm planning on making myself a baby blanket at some point :)

XxX


----------



## KPerez

Youtube my love!! Lol.


----------



## AshleyNichole

awww coming up Emma~~~Happy 9 weeks!!! =]


----------



## KPerez

Hehe look Kae! Your baby looks like a little baby now! Not so much an alien!


----------



## Kaede351

Awww thanks girls :D I was very excited to see my top ticker had moved this morning lol, last time it moved was 6 weeks XD

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Yay nine weeks!


----------



## labmommy

Had EC this morning. Very painful when I awoke. They managed to move the left ovary over as close to its correct spot as possiblt but still had to go slightly through the cervix to get to it. 16 follicles had eggs! We will do 10 with ICSI and 6 regular meeting with sperm. Can't wait for the call tomorrow! If there are 4 or less that look good tomorroww it will be a 3 dt, if there are 8 or more than 5 day. Anything in between will be decided on on day 3.


----------



## Kaede351

Oooooh, Ann! SO exciting! Really really hope this all works out for you :) we need you to join us :) :hugs:

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Good luck Ann!!
Can you un-abbreviate those abbreviations, lol. Sorry I dunno what they mean....:dohh::shrug::blush:

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; for you!!!


----------



## Kaede351

Me either but didn't want to say anything XD haha

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Sure! I cut and paste and filled in whole words. Sorry ladies! 

Had Egg Collection this morning. Very painful when I awoke. They managed to move the left ovary over as close to its correct spot as possiblt but still had to go slightly through the cervix to get to it. 16 follicles had eggs! We will do 10 with ICSI (inject sperm into egg) and 6 regular meeting with sperm. Can't wait for the call tomorrow! If there are 4 or less that look good tomorroww it will be a 3 dt,(three days wait for putting back embryos) if there are 8 or more than 5 day. Anything in between will be decided on on day 3.


----------



## Kaede351

Ahh, makes sense! Lol XD

Well, like I said, I really really hope it works for you hun :) :hugs:

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Up waiting for the phone call...watch it not come for a while! Lol


----------



## KPerez

labmommy said:


> Sure! I cut and paste and filled in whole words. Sorry ladies!
> 
> Had Egg Collection this morning. Very painful when I awoke. They managed to move the left ovary over as close to its correct spot as possiblt but still had to go slightly through the cervix to get to it. 16 follicles had eggs! We will do 10 with ICSI (inject sperm into egg) and 6 regular meeting with sperm. Can't wait for the call tomorrow! If there are 4 or less that look good tomorroww it will be a 3 dt,(three days wait for putting back embryos) if there are 8 or more than 5 day. Anything in between will be decided on on day 3.



Eeee Ann! So excited for you! Lol its lik were all reliving our :bfp: with you. <3 sounds very promising! Praying!


----------



## AshleyNichole

Ann any updates?


----------



## AshleyNichole

How all of u ladies doing?! :)


----------



## labmommy

Hey girrlies. Two embryo babies transfered yesterday. Sooo bloated. Looking for my loosest fitting clothes to wear to work today.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mrsine

Yay labmommy!


----------



## Kaede351

Yay Ann!!! So exciting :D I hope they're sticky beans!!! :D

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

yay Ann, when is the waiting game over, test time? im anxious!!! =]


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, me too! You have to let us know asap!!!! XD

Yay, double digits for me tomorrow :D

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Thanks ladies! You are all very sweet! Test time is next week. Unfortunately the doctor test was moved to next Saturday because I start school (work) again next wk and can't take any time off. Original date was Wed. The nurse called today and I have 6 frozen embryos. That's like three frozen cycles! So excited.

Emma, I can't believe you will be 10 wks tomorrow! Are you showing? How do you feel? Dooes everyone around you know yet?


----------



## Kaede351

Haha Ann... yes I am showing!!! I look like I'm about 5 months gone XD I know most of it is still bloat at the moment, but at least I'm starting to LOOK pregnant haha. All my family know, and the ladies at work know too. I'm going to announce on facebook in 2 weeks today! I have my dating scan on the 31st of this month, so I will announce with the scan pics :D 

I'm so excited! But scared too >.< I'm so scared in case it gets to the scan and the ultrasound tech is like... "Sorry love, there's nothing there" It's what happened last time... although last time was different as I had been bleeding so I kinda expected it. But the last week went kinda quickly, so hopefully the next two will too :) It's a shame though because I'm wishing away the last two weeks of my holiday!!! haha.

Oooo, I'll be keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you for saturday!!! (is it saturday coming or next week?) You have to let us know as soon as you do! lol :hugs: I'm so excited for you!!! :happydance:

XxX


----------



## mrsine

Goodluck Kaede, beany will be there!


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks chick :) I know I'm probably worrying over nothing, but hey , we'll be worrying about these babies the rest of our lives... Why not start now huh? ;P lol

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

https://i52.tinypic.com/qxm7mp.jpg


20 22 24 week progression =]


----------



## AshleyNichole

happy 10 weeks Emma :happydance:


----------



## Kaede351

Thanks Ash!

Aww, that bump is coming along very nicely indeed!!! Mine's almost the same size lmao XD

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

lmao where are u bumpy pics?


----------



## Kaede351

I have one from 2 weeks ago on my journal... but I'm only updating once a month atm lol. The first one if from 4 weeks, second from 8 weeks :)

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/8c0f82f8.jpg

Bump at 10 weeks... I hope this growth spurt evens out or I'm gona be HUGE! Reckon it's twins?! Lol

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

awww kae <3 ur bump!!! maybe it is a twinny bump hehe!


----------



## labmommy

Will retest tomorrow...but two bps today!


----------



## Kaede351

OMFG!!!!!!! YESSSSSSSSS!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:

Eeee, I'm SO excited for you! I think I'm hona cry XD haha. HUGE congrats for you babe! Hope it's a sticky bean/beans! Maybe it's twins! I'd be so jealous ;) 

Ahhhh, I'm gona go do a happy dance round my living room now haha :hugs:

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Rofl! Thanks hon! I am happy but very cautious as I haven't been through the blood test for doubling numbers yet.


----------



## Kaede351

Sure it will all work out Hun :) think happy thoughts... I keep telling myself that so I'll tell you too ;P

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

:happydance: ANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN YAY IM SO EXCITED!!! I am sooooo happy u ended up doing 2 and not 1!!!! Yayy maybe twinnies!!! Keep us posted on your progress :hugs:


----------



## AshleyNichole

all u laides better stick with me, i know we've lost a couple throughout :cry:

Ann
Katie
Emma
Shey~were still rooting u on :)


----------



## Kaede351

I'm still here :D I'm not goin anywhere Hun :hugs: I think Shey has left though lol, she hasn't been in in ages :/

How you doing Ann? Hope all is well!

XxX


----------



## labmommy

Hey girls! Results from yesterdys test were 162 hcg! Now another test Friday results Saturday or Monday...should be 40 and above.


----------



## KPerez

Eeeeeee ANN! I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU! :) 

Were holdng strong here. They have to go and check on Lilli's heart cause they didn't see all four chambers cause she doesn cooperate.


----------



## Kaede351

That's fantastic news Ann! I'm so excited for you :D :hugs:

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

yayyyy Ann Im so excited!!! :happydance:


----------



## AshleyNichole

how u all gettin on?


----------



## Kaede351

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/e0dc3feb.jpg

Had my scan today!!! :D

It was amazing! I was so nervous and scared when I got on the bed that I burst into tears haha. Managed to control myself and then promptly burst into tears again when I saw Squirt moving!!! DH cried when he saw Baba moving too. It was so sweet! Shame he had to sit on the other side of the room :( I wanted to hold his hand, but we're both over the moon happy!!! :happydance:

How is everyone?

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

awww Kae love it, what was the HB?! =]


----------



## Kaede351

I don't know haha... They didn't tell me and I was too overwhelmed to ask XD we saw the heart beating away though and the nurse said it was nice a strong so guessing all is well :)

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

ohhh good!! =]


----------



## KPerez

ANN!!! were DYING for an update!! :]


----------



## KPerez

AHHHHH! Ive got 7 small circles and 3 squares left on my tickers!!!! SCARY AS SHIT!!!!


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, your pregnancy has gone quite quickly!

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

i know, it's scary!! i have 2 squares ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Kaede351

I still have 5 to go :( lol, considering it doesn't feel like long until I can go on maternity leave (I can officially start mat leave on Xmas day if I want to), it feels like AGES til March lol.

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

Emma it will go quick, trust me! :flower:


----------



## AshleyNichole

wheres an updated bumpy pic?


----------



## KPerez

my updated pic 26 weeks in this pic <3 Ann?? Emmz?? updated pics?? Ashley, were all caught up on fb. Any other ladies hanging in the balance with bump pics yet??
 



Attached Files:







308765_2267222955279_1089690389_32695354_1095304103_n.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kaede351

No point updating lol, my bloat has pretty much gone down so my belly isn't as big as it was lol... I just look fat rather than pregnant now lol

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

awww Emma, im sure u look lovely!


----------



## AshleyNichole

how are u all doing?! =]


----------



## Shey

KPerez nice pic you have such a cute baby bump!

Ash how are you girlie?


----------



## AshleyNichole

Shey I am doing alright, and yourself? Nice to see u back!!


----------



## KPerez

KAE! 15 weeks already?!
Ash--29?! Where has the time gone?!

I'm still freaking out cause im 28 Saturday... which means 12 more weeks. Shoot, I remember like it was yesterday that I was only 12 weeks in! :]


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, I don't think it's going quickly to be honest XD not for me anyway... Yours and Ashley's are going quickly lol. Eeee, nearly your time!!! SO exciting.

Nice to know you're still being childish and ignoring me Shey :) 

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

what happened Kae?! :nope:


----------



## Kaede351

I think I felt some movements yesterday :D

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

awww yay!!! =]


----------



## Shey

I wasn't ignoring you kae, I just had sent a quick message cause I had to get off. I don't have my laptop since it was stolen so I use my mom's computer and I had to get off and get my nieces from school.


----------



## AshleyNichole

Hey Shey, how u doing hun? Still TTC or on a break?


----------



## Shey

Hey Ash. Im on a bit of a break. trying to get a job in orlando. hoping to find the right guy for me one of these days.


----------



## AshleyNichole

awww what happened hun?


----------



## AshleyNichole

no newbies yet?


how u ladies doing?! :D


----------



## Kaede351

Not doing bad thanks Ash! How're you getting on?

I started feeling the first proper little kicks with my hand on my belly! Baby won't do it when DH had his hand on though lol. We sat for about an hour and a half Sunday night and nothing... As soon as DH went away baby kicked lol! Cheeky little beast haha :cloud9:

XxX


----------



## KPerez

Kae is having a boy!! :]]]]]


----------



## Kaede351

Yes I am!!! lol

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

awww Kae...sorry I am not liking the new BNB and couldn't find this post...Katie linked me...lol


----------



## Kaede351

It's ok, I never seem to be able to find it either :/ I only saw it cuz it was on the first page lol

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

aww they changed it back, so i could go to statistics and find it easily again!

so excited for more :blue:
how u feeling hun?


----------



## Kaede351

Feeling good thanks :D been on half term this week so had a few small lie ins and feeling quite chilled lol.

How you feeling? :)

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

over being pregnant lol :D


----------



## Kaede351

Haha, well you haven't got long left now! Only 5 more weeks :D

XxX


----------



## AshleyNichole

hopefully before then :flow:


----------

